# DirtyNerds Grow Journal



## DirtyNerd (Jan 25, 2015)

*Humboldt Seed Organisation - Blue Dream*

This cross of Blueberry and Haze is known for its very pleasant fruity- tangy- earthy taste, blue color, and strong and lasting, mixed mind and body high. The high starts with a sativa high and finishes around 3 hours later with a relaxing indica like muscle easing and pain killing effect.

It is one of the favorites in California and in fact it is among the top ten most demanded strains in there, which gives a good measure about the quality of this jewel. Taste is described by users as sweet, tangy, lemony, and earthy. Produces big plants that grow fast and wide, and it is appropriate for commercial purposes.

Type: Sativa dominant
Outdoor harvest: Mid October
Outdoor yield: Very high
Flowering: 9 weeks
Indoor yield: High
THC: 18%






*Delicious Seeds - Black Russian*


The Black Russian strain has potent medicinal effects resulting from crossing a White Russian with a spectacular Black Domina mother which enhances the organoleptic qualities of the Russian, improving its structure, and, of course, its taste and smell. The Domina mother used for this strain is a real jewel and well known among the best growers across Spain. Its descendants are really impressive; compact plants yet well-branched (especially outdoors) making it one of the great Indica yielders. Furthermore, it offers a salad of tastes and smells ranging from tropical fruit to hints of sweet aromatic candy.


Genotype: 20% sativa / 80% indica

THC: 20%

Indoor Harvest Time: from 50 to 55 days

Flavour: Sweet fruit

Production: 450 gr/m2 indoor

Smell: High

Effect: Medicinal

Resistance to mold: Medium

Outdoor Harvest Time: mid-September

Resistance to plagues: Medium

Sex: Feminized

Lineage: Black Domina X White Russian

Irrigation tolerancy: High

Medicinal value: Very high


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello my brothers and sisters

I couldn't wait any longer having so many seeds and not growing was doing my head in plus watching everyone else growing some great weed is killing me
I have been watching a couple of people grow the Blue Dream and it looks amazing so that's a know brainier

And why i picked the Black Russian is only because i enjoy the drink and from the reviews seems like a good stain to go with I will be starting 2 of each
and hoping to get a good phenotype of each if i am lucky and all germ fingers crossed

once the seeds drop in the water and crack ill transplant them to coco and put them under a T5 lighting till a couple of nodes grow once that day happens ill be vegging under a 600Watt Metal halide and flowering all 4 if they are all successful under 1200 Watts Ill do my next update one there is something to see 

Anyone can post so all welcome anyone that has grown the strains highly recommend posting all help/tips welcome


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 25, 2015)

@reddiamond should be able to help out with some blue dream advice when he returns I think he got 10 ounces or more off his last one


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jan 25, 2015)

Awesome yeah @reddiamond is the man i hope he comes back soon been missing his grows always dose a great job he should be back soon he said he was going to have a break over the holidays

Thinking i might be main lining as i enjoyed the results from the last grow and the yield i got 11 off my last mainline so even if i pull 8 from each i will be a happy man


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 25, 2015)

that's a fantastic yield


----------



## fatalphenom (Jan 25, 2015)

Good choice with the Blue Dream and I'm interested to see how the Black Russian turns out. I've grown the Blue Dream before and it loved some LST. The buds finished nice and solid and can dry perfectly so I hope you wont be disappointed.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jan 25, 2015)

fatalphenom said:


> Good choice with the Blue Dream and I'm interested to see how the Black Russian turns out. I've grown the Blue Dream before and it loved some LST. The buds finished nice and solid and can dry perfectly so I hope you wont be disappointed.


Thanks mate i'll keep my journal up to date every couple of days veg mode is boring to me but ill log it anyway i just enjoy flower mode but then again so dose everyone else 

I heard she likes training so that will be good for main lining as they need to be strong to take all the stress hope you enjoy the show


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jan 25, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> that's a fantastic yield


Yeah i was very happy Bigbang is good yielding and good smoke i got my fingers and toes crossed for a awesome phenotype


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jan 27, 2015)

Okay here we go so today was transplant from water to solo cap the tap root of all seeds were showing i left a day longer then i normally would of liked but been really busy coco per-charged with a EC of 0.3 flushed and PH of 5.8

Brand of nutrients will be (*Canna*) again as i still have so much left
did a mix of 3 liters / 3/4 Gallons of RO water

*Nutrients Feeding *
Canna Coco A&B Only 1ml of each
Canna rhizotonic 2ml

This is the Total for the 3 liters of RO water flushed the coco till water was clear then dropped seeds in taproot down i placed a sandwich bag of the top of the cup to keep the area nice and moist till the lady's pop there heads out of the coco

I plan on doing a full Nutrients feeding report on this grow to try help others out if you plan to do a clone grow of my run and also to keep track of my feeding and what works and what doesn't

Once the plant has first set of true leaves that will be when i start counting Veg days i will plan on vegging over the next 7-8 weeks and training hard

Because i am Main lining they may need longer as we all know some plants like to be trained and some hate it

They are now under a T5 light only have one light on out of two till they pop i also have a couple of other seeds i dropped and will report on them soon

Anyway they should break the coco in the next couple of days so I'll make sure i report then all the best till next time


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jan 28, 2015)

Good morning good afternoon and good night

and in first place we have the Black Russian's both have pop out of the coco still waiting on the Blue dream sure they will be soon hopefully


In other news the other seeds i am starting

Some Random Mango Stain was a freebee with no labels just said mango....
Nirvana Seeds Super Skunk
TH Seeds Dark Star Feminized

I started a Super Skunk last week to make sure i still knew how to germ seeds  she has already cracked the coco and is starting on her first set of leaves anyway ill have more info or start another Journal just for them but i am lazy so ill most likely just post here

anyway more info tomorrow


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jan 29, 2015)

Hello brothers

Twin Blue Dreams!

I went to check how things are going in the germ stage or things and found two girls poking there heads out yesterday there was only one but today another one first time i have ever seen twins in seeds i have heard of it before and seen post

but anyway i just wanted to know as i have never had to deal with this before should i remove one of the girls i just don't want to damage any of the tap roots as the plants are only new and i hope there roots are not twisted in together 

i was thinking i might just chop the top of the 2nd one and that way it will be dead and no roots will grow OR 

should i try remove and plant that other girl in another pot... ?


any help would be great thanks


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jan 31, 2015)

Good Morning good afternoon and good night

Well i had to separate the twins and hopefully they will be okay and ill get 2 for the price or one I had to spray one of the black Russians with some water as its still got the seed shell stuck on it 

They all seems to be doing well for now the Super skunk is on 1/4 strength nutrients and in a couple of days when she drys out ill put her on 50% Sorry things are a bit boring at this stage but we all know how mind numbing the first couple of weeks can be but ill post it anyway


Anyway all the best till tomorrow


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 1, 2015)

Man bro you ain't let me know you started back up again  naw I'm fucking with you  glad to see you back up and running. You def know imma be watching this and you know I just had a great run with the HSO Blue Dream close to a 1.5 lbs off one plant. It's a major yielder stretches 2-3x it's size once flipped so be prepared for that. Very easy to grow but can be funny about wanting Nitrogen but a very good plant. Your gonna love her. Looking forward to seeing you tame her!!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man bro you ain't let me know you started back up again  naw I'm fucking with you  glad to see you back up and running. You def know imma be watching this and you know I just had a great run with the HSO Blue Dream close to a 1.5 lbs off one plant. It's a major yielder stretches 2-3x it's size once flipped so be prepared for that. Very easy to grow but can be funny about wanting Nitrogen but a very good plant. Your gonna love her. Looking forward to seeing you tame her!!



Haha Sorry my bro veg mode is boring i only like when they are in flower yeah i just got a new 1000 Watt HPS so looking forward to seeing what that can do and yes

I was sold on the blue dream only heard good things and watching your grow i needed that plant 1.5lbs off one plant is what i am talking about i can't wait to see what a 1000 Watt can do long veg and be rewarded in flower with some nice huge colas


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 1, 2015)

Good Morning

Just made up a food mix for the young lady's 2 Liters/1/2 Gallons of RO water only gave a very lite feed of

Canna Coco A&B 1ml or each
Canna rhizotonic 2ml

Starting EC 0.0 after mix only 0.2 So like i said very lite they are still very young and most wouldn't feed them anything but water each solo cup was given 60mls of the food mix as they only in small solo cups and the T5 lights don't give off much heat plus with a very small root system the plants will not drink much and will not be getting anymore food till i see more roots at the base of the cup

Both the black Russians have roots already at the base sorry for the bad photo's only using my phone and it's not the best at photos I don't see much growth in the transplanted don't seem to be doing anything but they might be in shock i hope they will recover and kick off i think the rhizotonic will give them the help they need

Anyway my brothers i just rolled a nice joint of bubblegum and its time to relax all the best


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 1, 2015)

Sky is all aboard. You making me want to pop my 20 blue dream seeds and pheno hunt. I also run canna Coco and there nutes. Kind of expensive but I like it.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 1, 2015)

Awesome to have you along for the ride sky

20 blue dreams damn that would of set you back $$
pheno hunting is awesome I hope I get one keeper or more would be nice 

Yeah I like just using one brand and canna has a good mix from start to finish like they say you get what you pay for anyway I hope you enjoy the show I'll update as much as I can


----------



## Aviar (Feb 1, 2015)

Ill be watching this for sure. Blue Dream is on my short list for strain I will try next. Thanks for this


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 1, 2015)

Aviar said:


> Ill be watching this for sure. Blue Dream is on my short list for strain I will try next. Thanks for this


Welcome hope you enjoy the show ill be trying to update once a day or every couple of days


----------



## kiwipaulie (Feb 2, 2015)

im really keen to see the blue dream!! how did you sort the twins?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 2, 2015)

kiwipaulie said:


> im really keen to see the blue dream!! how did you sort the twins?


Me too bro with the twin i just removed the smallest one by pulling it out very carefully trying not to damage any of the small roots it only break the coco that day so the root was only around 5cms long i was kind of surprised it was that long in one day 

I watered them yesterday and noticed the one i removed has grown a little bit so fingers crossed i got 2 for the price of one that way ill have 3 blue dreams been thinking i might keep one as the mother but as i have no clue what kind of phenotype it will be ill just take clones of all 3 and pick the best phenotype to keep growing i would think the twins would be the same phenotype but who knows never seen a twin seed before so that's all new to me

Happy to have you along for the ride ill be posting as much as i can even if not much changed just to keep a copy of this grow


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## redbud12 (Feb 2, 2015)

Great grow so far. Call me subbed bra


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 2, 2015)

redbud12 said:


> Great grow so far. Call me subbed bra


Welcome aboard Red hope you enjoy the show


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey Brothers


Going to be putting the girls under a 250 watt Metal halide tomorrow try and boost the growth rate up a little T5 is too slow for me its only 64Watts so i don't blame them for not growing much

Apart from that all is good and ill post a up date tomorrow with the new lighting up


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 3, 2015)

Now that I have the space I'm gonna be throwing my girls under strong light sooner than normal. Def wanna try and speed up the growth when growing from seed. Gonna have a some shelves in the veg tent for seedlings and 1gal pots and the bigger vegging plants on the floor. Looking good bro. I hate seedling stage


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Now that I have the space I'm gonna be throwing my girls under strong light sooner than normal. Def wanna try and speed up the growth when growing from seed. Gonna have a some shelves in the veg tent for seedlings and 1gal pots and the bigger vegging plants on the floor. Looking good bro. I hate seedling stage


Yeah tell me about it I find all of seedling and veg mode soo boring but it's apart of life so I'll just put up with it once they are older and I can take clones from each and put the girls in flower it will be better because that way I'll always have plants in flower and plants in veg once both tents are up and running again can't wait also looking forward to the next grow bro you killed it this time


Also I find if you put the girls in bigger pots then normal and have them under. Stronger lighting the growth rate is heaps faster this is the first time I have tried the cups don't get me wrong they are good but I wish I started in 1 gallon pots again like when I did the jack herer and pineapple grow

Anyway bro thanks for the support


----------



## 29menace (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm subbed mate, will be good to see how things pan out. I thought about blue dream but ended up goin with blueberry.


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 4, 2015)

Pretty soon those girls will be up and running. I just put my 4 hso blue dream girls in 12/12 2 days ago. I lolly pop and topped mine in coco.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 4, 2015)

29menace said:


> I'm subbed mate, will be good to see how things pan out. I thought about blue dream but ended up goin with blueberry.


Welcome mate 

Yeah blueberry is a great strain so you can't go wrong glad to have you along for the ride hope you enjoy


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 4, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Pretty soon those girls will be up and running. I just put my 4 hso blue dream girls in 12/12 2 days ago. I lolly pop and topped mine in coco.


Awesome feel free to post photos if you like always good to see others growing


----------



## IndicaAngel (Feb 4, 2015)

I have wanted to try blue dream, never gotten around to it. Pulling up a chair for this grow!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 4, 2015)

IndicaAngel said:


> I have wanted to try blue dream, never gotten around to it. Pulling up a chair for this grow!


Welcome aboard Angel hope you enjoy the show feel free to post anytime you like all the best


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 6, 2015)

Nothing much to report things are going well we are still in the seedling stage but not for long silly me broke my metal halide put it on the table ready to change out and it rolled off so at the moment i am using a 250 HPS 

I have made up my mind on this grow what i am going to do and ill report a full plan in the new week once i get all the new parts needed  

Anyway brothers and sisters


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 7, 2015)

(Need some input please)

Plan one:

Vegging 18/6 400 Metal halide New Globe
Flower 2x600 Watt HPS
Tent 8x4 or 2.4-1.2-2.0
Plants will be main-lined and vegged for 8 weeks then flowered till finish

Pros
Higher Yield
better light coverage

Cons

A little more power
Harder area to cool
Longer Veg time
Tent takes up a lot of room


Plan two:
Vegging: 20/4 400 Metal Halide
Flowering: 1x1000HPS
Tent: 4x4 Or 1.2-1.2-2.0
Plants will be topped and LST and will be vegged for around 6 weeks and flowered to finish

Pro
Less over all time
less power
Easier to keep cool
Smaller tent

Con
Less Yield

And most likely more but i am so high right now i need to go lay down drinking and smoking is not a good mix anyway i need to go ill see you all tomorrow


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 7, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> (Need some input please)
> 
> Plan one:
> 
> ...


Well you should already know which plan I like. Plan 1 lol I know it runs a lil more power but you just have a better spread of light with that one. 1000 in 4x4 is great too but you can have rotating sides in the flower tent. First 5 weeks on one 4x4 side then move them over to other then cycle in new plants from veg that way you always have something in flower. That's how I'm setting up my 5x10 flower tent but with 3 1000s. One of the lights tho will be be dedicated to a hydro beast or two  the rest of the area will be soil. Everything's just about in order and will be ready to go with all these test beans. Can't wait to see what you go with


----------



## deephousebluedreaming (Feb 7, 2015)

hey man you were following my grow before, I started blue dream three weeks ago instead of bruce banner, would you mind checking my grow journal out? Need some advice on trimming. nice set up btw


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Well you should already know which plan I like. Plan 1 lol I know it runs a lil more power but you just have a better spread of light with that one. 1000 in 4x4 is great too but you can have rotating sides in the flower tent. First 5 weeks on one 4x4 side then move them over to other then cycle in new plants from veg that way you always have something in flower. That's how I'm setting up my 5x10 flower tent but with 3 1000s. One of the lights tho will be be dedicated to a hydro beast or two  the rest of the area will be soil. Everything's just about in order and will be ready to go with all these test beans. Can't wait to see what you go with


Shit bro moving up in the world 3x1000 did you need to rewire the house are you going to get a split system air-con installed to have full control other the weather in your grow area... ? 

Yeah i know what plan is better and that last grow where i moved the first lot in to the flower tent for 4 weeks then added more later was awesome pulling every month was nice and it worked like a well oiled machine the only thing that sucked was trimming every month i hate trimming yeah ill just go with plan one that's the one i was going with anyway just wanted to see what others think

Anyway bro looking forward to the new grow your a lucky man with all the testers need to get on the other forums and get me some


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 7, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Shit bro moving up in the world 3x1000 did you need to rewire the house are you going to get a split system air-con installed to have full control other the weather in your grow area... ?
> 
> Yeah i know what plan is better and that last grow where i moved the first lot in to the flower tent for 4 weeks then added more later was awesome pulling every month was nice and it worked like a well oiled machine the only thing that sucked was trimming every month i hate trimming yeah ill just go with plan one that's the one i was going with anyway just wanted to see what others think
> 
> Anyway bro looking forward to the new grow your a lucky man with all the testers need to get on the other forums and get me some


Naw surprisingly the garage was wired for something like this. I wanna think the people who used to live here did pottery or arts and crafts type stuff. I'm not gonna need an a/c hopefully as the way I have the lights setup separate from the filter exhaust the lights will stay much cooler. Plus I have a fan in each corner so temps good. Right now it's very cool not cold so not gonna need a lot of the fans to run right now so it gonna be good and it won't actualky be running for another month anyway but the veg tent will have plenty. Very excited but gotta get on the ball

I know the trimming sucks but since I really don't do much of anything else it'll give me something to do and is apart of this lovely process I love doing so it'll be worth it. Me and Mrs will be happy and so will close family and friends.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2015)

Looking great mate 

Will look forward to this one


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Looking great mate
> 
> Will look forward to this one


Welcome i hope you enjoy


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 11, 2015)

Hello my brothers and sisters things are going alright i had a bit of a stuff up the other day i change the lighting from 250HPS to a 400MH and the outtake fan was not powerful enough to take the heat out so they girls go a little heat stress and the girls turned a little yellow

I just got myself a brand new 200mm centrifugal fan and filters and ducting not going to install till i put the 400 Metal halide back up
also transplanted the the black Russians and two of the Blue Dreams to 4 gallon / 16 liter pots with a mix of 50/50 Coco/Perlite

The transplant went well for a couple but the other 2 had a bit of trouble as there root ball was not very big to hold the coco in place but that's okay
also Feed them in to there new home

Today they got
8 Liters of tap water with a starting EC of 0.6
canna A&B 10ml each
canna rhizotonic 20ml

end EC 1.2 PH 5.8 

Anyway stay high my brothers and sisters


----------



## redbud12 (Feb 11, 2015)

Looking great Dirty Nerd. Transplanting can be a bit tricky without a huge root zone. But they'll bounce back in growth in a couple of days.


----------



## IndicaAngel (Feb 11, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hello my brothers and sisters things are going alright i had a bit of a stuff up the other day i change the lighting from 250HPS to a 400MH and the outtake fan was not powerful enough to take the heat out so they girls go a little heat stress and the girls turned a little yellow
> 
> I just got myself a brand new 200mm centrifugal fan and filters and ducting not going to install till i put the 400 Metal halide back up
> also transplanted the the black Russians and two of the Blue Dreams to 4 gallon / 16 liter pots with a mix of 50/50 Coco/Perlite
> ...


heyhey DN! I know babies take time, yours are looking fantastic! won't be long and you'll have bud porn


----------



## 29menace (Feb 11, 2015)

Watching the super skunk too lol as I've got 1 vegging from the same seedbank.
I'm not vegging under big lights ,it's just an 80w 5ft floro tube.

mines is weeks old but , can't remember exactly when I popped it , maybe 5wks or more. 
It's not big , 5 sets of leafes high. Was 6 but topped her yesterday so I can get clones. 
Quite stretchy tho as Toulouse see in the pic.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 11, 2015)

29menace said:


> Watching the super skunk too lol as I've got 1 vegging from the same seedbank.
> I'm not vegging under big lights ,it's just an 80w 5ft floro tube.
> 
> mines is weeks old but , can't remember exactly when I popped it , maybe 5wks or more.
> ...


Nice job shes looking nice and healthy i enjoyed smoking skunk years ago hoping this taste the same


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 15, 2015)

Good Morning Good Afternoon And Good Night

Hello things are going well nothing really to report on they are growing Watering yesterday

Canna A&B 8ml - canna rhizotonic 20ml Tap water EC 0.6 + Food gave me a EC of 1.0 PH was 5.8


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 15, 2015)

Going to stop being a lazy ass tomorrow and set up the new Fan and filter so i can put the girls under a 400 Watt Metal halide


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 15, 2015)

Looking good. How many days has been since they sprouted?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 15, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Looking good. How many days has been since they sprouted?


16 Days they still got another 44 days of veg before they go in to flower give or take a couple of days just depends on how they are traveling put the 400 watts back up today so the grow rate could be a little faster hopefully


----------



## kiwipaulie (Feb 15, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Going to stop being a lazy ass tomorrow and set up the new Fan and filter so i can put the girls under a 400 Watt Metal halide


They will be thanking you for it haha. I swapped my 400 MH to hps and it dropped temps by 2-3c. Can't wait to pick up my new cooltube on Thursday for the veg tent


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 15, 2015)

Yeah metal halide always run hotter I been thinking about setting up the cooltube but I just don't know if I like the idea of losing some light from the glass but if the temps don't start dropping 

I might need to yeah your new tent is cool your going to love running a veg and flower it's the only way to grow thanks for dropping in bro


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 16, 2015)

If you don't wanna run a light with glass you need to have some major exhaust. Nothing smaller than an 8in high velocity cfm fam. How do you have your exhaust setup now? That'll be the key to getting your temps right. 

The babies look awesome tho. Man I need to get the hydro going again love that. I guess I like it cus you have to feed the plant directly and if you fuck up it'll show. As with soil much easier but lot harder to recover cus you can't flush like hydro. I just wanna grow another beast lol


----------



## dluck (Feb 16, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Good Morning Good Afternoon And Good Night
> 
> Hello things are going well nothing really to report on they are growing Watering yesterday
> 
> ...


Interested in that Super Skunk..it's on my to get list .


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> If you don't wanna run a light with glass you need to have some major exhaust. Nothing smaller than an 8in high velocity cfm fam. How do you have your exhaust setup now? That'll be the key to getting your temps right.
> 
> The babies look awesome tho. Man I need to get the hydro going again love that. I guess I like it cus you have to feed the plant directly and if you fuck up it'll show. As with soil much easier but lot harder to recover cus you can't flush like hydro. I just wanna grow another beast lol


Yeah Bro beast our fun and i miss watching you grow monsters with the 1000 watt i have never done a soil grow so i have know clue how it all works when it comes to that stuff only coco and perlite for me 

The way the tent is set up now is inline fan down the bottom bring room air in and I ended up hooking up the cooltube and it's really nice in the room now so shes under a 400 Metal halide one end of the tube is open and at the other end ducting with a centrifugal fan sucking the hot air out of the tent and light i know some say its better to push the air over the light as it put's less stress on the fan 

But this is only a temp set up till they get moved to the flower tent so it will do for now anyway thanks for dropping in my bro  hurry up and start growing again so i can wait


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 16, 2015)

dluck said:


> Interested in that Super Skunk..it's on my to get list .


Yeah shes doing well she had some heat stress but got new growth now so happy days  thanks for stopping by always welcome


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 16, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah Bro beast our fun and i miss watching you grow monsters with the 1000 watt i have never done a soil grow so i have know clue how it all works when it comes to that stuff only coco and perlite for me
> 
> The way the tent is set up now is inline fan down the bottom bring room air in and I ended up hooking up the cooltube and it's really nice in the room now so shes under a 400 Metal halide one end of the tube is open and at the other end ducting with a centrifugal fan sucking the hot air out of the tent and light i know some say its better to push the air over the light as it put's less stress on the fan
> 
> But this is only a temp set up till they get moved to the flower tent so it will do for now anyway thanks for dropping in my bro  hurry up and start growing again so i can wait


I understand how you got it setup and that's perfectly fine for right now. If it's only your veg tent then you should be able to exhaust at the top with that centrifugal fan so you don't have to use the cool tube but the fan may not be strong enough tho but if it's fine how it is then don't worry. 

I already got two strains going now. They're both in soil and they're looking pretty good but growth has been slow the last week with temps dropping back below freezing. I've had to turn off the fans cooling my veg lights cus it's getting to cool with lights on so that helped bring temps up. High temps low temps it's crazy lol. Things should pick back up soon tho. I'm gonna start a thread for all my testing, pheno hunting and breeding as I just won't be able to keep up with all the threads if I start ones for each individual strain. Gonna post into the breeders threads for the test strains and my thread so the info will be still there for anyone who needs it but it won't be just one journal for every strain even tho I would like to just can't keep up with them all. I'll start the new thread later today


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I understand how you got it setup and that's perfectly fine for right now. If it's only your veg tent then you should be able to exhaust at the top with that centrifugal fan so you don't have to use the cool tube but the fan may not be strong enough tho but if it's fine how it is then don't worry.
> 
> I already got two strains going now. They're both in soil and they're looking pretty good but growth has been slow the last week with temps dropping back below freezing. I've had to turn off the fans cooling my veg lights cus it's getting to cool with lights on so that helped bring temps up. High temps low temps it's crazy lol. Things should pick back up soon tho. I'm gonna start a thread for all my testing, pheno hunting and breeding as I just won't be able to keep up with all the threads if I start ones for each individual strain. Gonna post into the breeders threads for the test strains and my thread so the info will be still there for anyone who needs it but it won't be just one journal for every strain even tho I would like to just can't keep up with them all. I'll start the new thread later today



Yeah i understand bro i was going to do a journal for each but it's to much stuffing around so I'll just keep it in the one place. I think soil would be good but the slower growth rate for me would kill me i think even coco is to slow

i am almost thinking i will put a mini split system in my grow area that way i can have full control over my temps as summer it's just to hot and winter it's good but could do better with a air-con i could only imagine how much better the girls would do if the temps were in order

I am going to stop being a tight ass and get some LED as i test i might use LED in summer and HPS in winter but if the yield is good with the LED ill just keep them as in the long run it will be a lot cheaper

Once you get that Thread going bro drop me a link


----------



## cdd10 (Feb 16, 2015)

Looking good nerd!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 16, 2015)

cdd10 said:


> Looking good nerd!


Thanks bro how things going .. ?


----------



## cdd10 (Feb 16, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Thanks bro how things going .. ?


Going pretty good so far trying to get all my ducks in a line lol having a little one soon so gotta figure out some things


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 16, 2015)

cdd10 said:


> Going pretty good so far trying to get all my ducks in a line lol having a little one soon so gotta figure out some things


Awesome bro first one ...? kiss sleep good buy


----------



## cdd10 (Feb 17, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Awesome bro first one ...? kiss sleep good buy


Yep first one lol. Got me an extra w100 gonna combine it with the two 190s I'm only gonna have room for one room in house now lol


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 17, 2015)

cdd10 said:


> Yep first one lol. Got me an extra w100 gonna combine it with the two 190s I'm only gonna have room for one room in house now lol


Congrats bro they are a lot of fun just make sure you say dad a lot it will drive your lady crazy when all they say is dad shit bro spending the big cash on LED i myself in a month going to put down 2k for some new led lighting it will pay for it self in power saving with in a year so it's all good


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 18, 2015)

Good Evening 


Things are going well not much as changed waiting for them to get one more node in height and ill top them going to transplant the mango tomorrow as the roots are going nuts in the solo cup and i need to set her free and give her room to grow 

Today was 10 liters/ 2-1/2 gallons 
Tap Water EC 0.6
Canna A&B 10ml
Canna rhizotonic 20ml
Finish EC 1.2
PH 5.8

Temps are still high around 30C -86F humidity 50-60%


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 18, 2015)

I got one of those freebie Mango Ryder Auto too in a seed buy from Herbies. I mixed up a couple seedlings and thought I had a runt. LOL on me it turned into the auto and is coming along pretty nice. Only about 18" but starting to bud properly.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 18, 2015)

Beer Belly said:


> I got one of those freebie Mango Ryder Auto too in a seed buy from Herbies. I mixed up a couple seedlings and thought I had a runt. LOL on me it turned into the auto and is coming along pretty nice. Only about 18" but starting to bud properly.
> View attachment 3354441


Looking awesome BB yeah mango is great smoke i remember having some around 12 years ago it was awesome i love the fruit and the weed i can't wait to have a full house again your flower room looks like a lot of fun


----------



## bigdaddyscaddy (Feb 18, 2015)

bro looking good


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 19, 2015)

bigdaddyscaddy said:


> bro looking good


Thanks bro and welcome hope you enjoy the show


----------



## redbud12 (Feb 19, 2015)

Looking great so far man. I love the look of that super skunk. I grew the Nirvana Bubblelicious and it was a fantastic strain to grow and smoke. I also have been interested in growing the Blue Dream. I have heard nothing but great things on that specific strain.Looking great so far man.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 19, 2015)

redbud12 said:


> Looking great so far man. I love the look of that super skunk. I grew the Nirvana Bubblelicious and it was a fantastic strain to grow and smoke. I also have been interested in growing the Blue Dream. I have heard nothing but great things on that specific strain.Looking great so far man.


Thanks bro yeah super skunk is doing very well me thinks shes going to be a good one and blue dream is the same for me heard nothing but good things so i was sold i was going to get bubblelicious as i have watched a couple of grows and it looks awesome and the smoke is meant to be awesome maybe on the next seed order

Thanks for stopping in bro till next time


----------



## IndicaAngel (Feb 19, 2015)

They look great! I really want to try Blue Dream here one day. But after looking at the seeds I need to
grow out first it will be awhile, so I will just watch and enjoy your grow


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 20, 2015)

IndicaAngel said:


> They look great! I really want to try Blue Dream here one day. But after looking at the seeds I need to
> grow out first it will be awhile, so I will just watch and enjoy your grow


Whenever you get the time to get them please do theyre worth it. I had one bean and got a great plant sad that the cuts I had dies but it's all good I can get them again


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Feb 20, 2015)

staying tuned.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 20, 2015)

[email protected] T33 said:


> staying tuned.


Awesome welcome aboard


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 20, 2015)

Just a little update

Hello all photos to come later girls are sleeping i ended up topping 3 of the lady's Super Skunk Blue Dream and Black Russian 

I never noticed but the super skunk is going to be a good one the node spacing is so tight i didn't even want to top her once i had a close look at her last time i got a feeling she is going to be a keeper bit soon to call it but there is something i like about her

photo's to come in a few hours


----------



## longdongjohnson (Feb 20, 2015)

What's up dirty. Seedlings looking nice... Subbed


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 21, 2015)

longdongjohnson said:


> What's up dirty. Seedlings looking nice... Subbed


Hello Mr. Longdong welcome glad to have you along for the ride and thanks  hope you enjoy


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 21, 2015)

Just a quick photo ill put some more up tomorrow bit flat out at the moment


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Feb 23, 2015)

should have full set fan leafs soon then youll get the droopy


----------



## kiwipaulie (Feb 24, 2015)

hey Dirty, do you use canna products for flowering? if so which ones


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 24, 2015)

kiwipaulie said:


> hey Dirty, do you use canna products for flowering? if so which ones


Use the full line my bro last grow I ran out of canna boost and used Monsta bud as i had some laying around but I'll be getting some more Boost in a month 

*Seedling*

1/4 
Canna COCO
Rhizotonic

*Veg* is
Canna COCO A&B as recommend by canna normal feeding Schedule 
Cannazym = start for first 4 weeks 1ml/Per Liter
Rhizotonic First 4 weeks 4ml/ Per liter

*Flowering *

Canna COCO A&B as recommend by canna normal feeding Schedule 
Cannazym 1ml/Per Liter
Rhizotonic - drop it down 0.5ml /Per liter 
Canna Boost - start at 1/4 and work it up to 100% over 2 weeks


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 24, 2015)

Yeah that boost is expensive. Dirty do you run the boost from day 1 of 12/12 or when you first see buds? I've been debating is it worth to add boost before or after the bud sites appear.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 24, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Yeah that boost is expensive. Dirty do you run the boost from day 1 of 12/12 or when you first see buds? I've been debating is it worth to add boost before or after the bud sites appear.


Great question bro. I've always wondered about how that product would be used. I know some will use it soon as the flip and some won't use it till they see pistils. I guess it's all preference


----------



## kiwipaulie (Feb 24, 2015)

Cheers man. That canna boost is really expensive over here. Like $130usd for a 1l. 

I've been using nutrifield nutes on my hemp buckets and it seems to be all good. 

I want to swap back to canna but. Used to use them when I was in the uk


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 25, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Yeah that boost is expensive. Dirty do you run the boost from day 1 of 12/12 or when you first see buds? I've been debating is it worth to add boost before or after the bud sites appear.


Hey bro i start using at week 3 till week 7 to save a bit of money as its not cheap i did find how ever when starting it from the start of flower the stretch was less and they finished faster and noticed when using boost the yield was around 20% more then without



akhiymjames said:


> Great question bro. I've always wondered about how that product would be used. I know some will use it soon as the flip and some won't use it till they see pistils. I guess it's all preference


Yeah that's it my bro it's each to there own and not all strains are the same 100% user preference



kiwipaulie said:


> Cheers man. That canna boost is really expensive over here. Like $130usd for a 1l.
> 
> I've been using nutrifield nutes on my hemp buckets and it seems to be all good.
> 
> I want to swap back to canna but. Used to use them when I was in the uk


Yeah its a great easy to use product that gives you results all then Bull shit like advanced Nutrients and using 12 bottles of all kinds of shit seems like way to much work for me 

also try get it off ebay and use worldwide settings and you should be able to get some cheaper im getting 5liters for $280


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 25, 2015)

In breaking news my son was born on monday 9 pound big boy and he is really sick so sadly my updates will be limited at the moment as we have family fly over from another state to look after my eldest son and i can't be running around or spending much time with the lady's but will keep up dating as much as i can

my son had 3 hours of surgery today and will most likely be stuck in hospital for the first 3 months of his life so its really going to be hard on me and my partner shes really taking it hard and i need to be there supporting her and trying to be the rock so she don't lose her shit anyway my brothers/sisters stay happy and if you got kids give them a kiss and a hug and be happy there healthy even if they are a pain in the ass most of the time


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 25, 2015)

sending my love and prayers bro


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 25, 2015)

Dony sweat not being able to update bro. You got way more important shit to worry about than that. I love my cannabis but when it comes to family and health it overrides it. Congrats on the new baby boy and go take care of him and get him healthy and right. I have faith everything will be ok. May peace and blessings be upon you bro

Update when you can. We will still be here


----------



## dluck (Feb 25, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> In breaking news my son was born on monday 9 pound big boy and he is really sick so sadly my updates will be limited at the moment as we have family fly over from another state to look after my eldest son and i can't be running around or spending much time with the lady's but will keep up dating as much as i can
> 
> my son had 3 hours of surgery today and will most likely be stuck in hospital for the first 3 months of his life so its really going to be hard on me and my partner shes really taking it hard and i need to be there supporting her and trying to be the rock so she don't lose her shit anyway my brothers/sisters stay happy and if you got kids give them a kiss and a hug and be happy there healthy even if they are a pain in the ass most of the time


Congrats on the new son and prayers sent up for your family .


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 25, 2015)

Positive vibes your way. ...


----------



## kiwipaulie (Feb 25, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> In breaking news my son was born on monday 9 pound big boy and he is really sick so sadly my updates will be limited at the moment as we have family fly over from another state to look after my eldest son and i can't be running around or spending much time with the lady's but will keep up dating as much as i can
> 
> my son had 3 hours of surgery today and will most likely be stuck in hospital for the first 3 months of his life so its really going to be hard on me and my partner shes really taking it hard and i need to be there supporting her and trying to be the rock so she don't lose her shit anyway my brothers/sisters stay happy and if you got kids give them a kiss and a hug and be happy there healthy even if they are a pain in the ass most of the time


Mate congratulations and I'm very sorry to hear there are difficulties. Hope the little guy pulls through ok. 

As we say in NZ, Kia Kaha my brother, your partner and child need you more then ever now.


----------



## IndicaAngel (Feb 27, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> In breaking news my son was born on monday 9 pound big boy and he is really sick so sadly my updates will be limited at the moment as we have family fly over from another state to look after my eldest son and i can't be running around or spending much time with the lady's but will keep up dating as much as i can
> 
> my son had 3 hours of surgery today and will most likely be stuck in hospital for the first 3 months of his life so its really going to be hard on me and my partner shes really taking it hard and i need to be there supporting her and trying to be the rock so she don't lose her shit anyway my brothers/sisters stay happy and if you got kids give them a kiss and a hug and be happy there healthy even if they are a pain in the ass most of the time


Just Catching up on everyone. Congrats on the baby, and prayers for you and yours.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks brothers/sisters means a lot the surgery went really well and he is now in recovery they said he might be able to come home in a couple of weeks if it all goes well so that's great news 

I'll post a update on the girls later but they are doing good they recovered from the topping and will be ready for main line training in a couple of days just waiting on the lower growth to get a bit bigger as I don't want to waste that growth and use them for clones 

Makes it so hard to look at the girls with family staying 


Anyway thanks again his a strong little boy and I can't wait till he comes home


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 28, 2015)

Hello all sorry for the long wait on a update girls are doing well they have been feed two times from the last update

First one was just PH'ed water at 5.8 and last night was

10 liters/ 2-1/2 gallons
Tap Water EC 0.6
Canna A&B 10ml
Canna rhizotonic 20ml
Finish EC 1.2
PH 5.8

the girls are going well and when life gets back on track ill start training them as the 3 that have been topped are recovered and growing well still a week or two before i can take some cuttings but that should be fine this time note to self label everything!!!!!

the grow rate of all the girls is almost the same so that's good news i really need to transplant the mango as its still in the solo cup but still doing great so in the next couple of days ill make sure i do in the next 2 weeks ill be moving the girls under a 600 metal halide they are under the 400 at the moment but once they are all moved to the same size pots ill need better light coverage 

anyway my brothers stay green and ill update once the transplant is done all the best


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 28, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Thanks brothers/sisters means a lot the surgery went really well and he is now in recovery they said he might be able to come home in a couple of weeks if it all goes well so that's great news
> 
> I'll post a update on the girls later but they are doing good they recovered from the topping and will be ready for main line training in a couple of days just waiting on the lower growth to get a bit bigger as I don't want to waste that growth and use them for clones
> 
> ...


awesome mate and the plants look great.


----------



## PatchKid (Feb 28, 2015)

glad to hear everything is going better after the surgery congratulations by the way


----------



## RoDDin (Feb 28, 2015)

Superb grow. Thanks for posting this up. *newbie here learning the ropes* 
N good to hear ur baby boy is doing well.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 28, 2015)

RoDDin said:


> Superb grow. Thanks for posting this up. *newbie here learning the ropes*
> N good to hear ur baby boy is doing well.


Welcome and thanks a lot yeah best thing when starting is reading and watching others grow will give you a head start that's for sure there is so much info just turn a blind eye to all the smart asses and you will be on the right track hope you enjoy my grow and feel free to drop in anytime 





PatchKid said:


> glad to hear everything is going better after the surgery congratulations by the way


Thanks brother yeah his looking much better and we get to hold him now so its really awesome



LetsGetCritical said:


> awesome mate and the plants look great.


Thanks bro i haven't been looking after them apart from water but sometimes that's best good thing about never looking at them is i can see the new growth


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

Heres the link to my new thread bro. Been slacking but finally got it going. Updates coming all day
https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-lil-bit-of-everything.862370/


----------



## kiwipaulie (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey bro, good to hear you boy is on the mend!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 6, 2015)

Hello all things are going well the girls are growing well still under the 400 Watt Metal halide and that will be upgraded soon to a 600 as the poor super skunk in the corner is not getting any good lighting

Feed yesterday

10 liters/ 2-1/2 gallons
Tap Water EC 0.6
Canna A&B 10ml
Canna rhizotonic 20ml
Finish EC 1.2
PH 5.8

The mango was transplanted in to a 1 gallon/4 liter also fimmed it Blue dream was has been topped again and also the Black Russian tomorrow ill be taking the tops off the others and making clones out of them so ill be topping 2/3 nodes down to keep there height down

I should of topped them when i topped the others but i was thinking i would just let them go with out training but changed my mind like i always good anyway ill up date in a couple of days


----------



## kiwipaulie (Mar 6, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hello all things are going well the girls are growing well still under the 400 Watt Metal halide and that will be upgraded soon to a 600 as the poor super skunk in the corner is not getting any good lighting
> 
> Feed yesterday
> 
> ...



Their looking good!!


----------



## Mainlinekush (Mar 6, 2015)

Looking great brother man @DirtyNerd


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey Guys/Girls

Sorry there has been no updates i had my mom come down and stay we got our son home now his still got a long way to recovery but they think home care is best so they come out and see us at home 2 times a week for the next 6 months - 12 

The Lady's are doing well i think because the 400 watt metal halide is in a cooltube lot of light loss from the glass and the design of the tube and the growth rate is slower then i would like so in 3 day ill be moving 4 in to another tent under a 1000 Watt HPS to veg for another 2 weeks then ill be flipping them and keeping the rest under the 400 and keep training them

I also topped the other Blue Dream and Black russian and made two clones out of there tops no more people staying not a big people person been doing my head in having people over even if they are family 

Ill try keep things more up to date Watered 16 Liters of just PH'ed water 5.8 Feeding later on with food ill list it later 

Below is a group photo and the two cuttings  

Till the next update stay green


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 14, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey Guys/Girls
> 
> Sorry there has been no updates i had my mom come down and stay we got our son home now his still got a long way to recovery but they think home care is best so they come out and see us at home 2 times a week for the next 6 months - 12
> 
> ...


Did you just take those 2 cuttings? If so, is it standard to take cuttings that large?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 14, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Did you just take those 2 cuttings? If so, is it standard to take cuttings that large?


Hey bro yes just did them i don't always make clones that big but i have had people over so couldn't take cuttings for a week and i needed to top the others as they are getting to tall
as the 400 Watt its not giving them the light they need as there is a lot in a small tent I made a cutting that big last time and it turned out fine so saves me a bit of time in the veg 

I'll be moving a couple out in to the flower tent soon and veg them under a 1000W for a couple more weeks then flip 4 shit thing is my PH Pen just crapped it self so its giving me a wrong reading hopefully just needs new batteries

Have you had the chance to take any clones yet or is it still too soon ... ?


----------



## cdd10 (Mar 14, 2015)

Glad to hear your son is home. I just found out I'm having a little girl!  girls looking good bro!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 14, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey bro yes just did them i don't always make clones that big but i have had people over so couldn't take cuttings for a week and i needed to top the others as they are getting to tall
> as the 400 Watt its not giving them the light they need as there is a lot in a small tent I made a cutting that big last time and it turned out fine so saves me a bit of time in the veg
> 
> I'll be moving a couple out in to the flower tent soon and veg them under a 1000W for a couple more weeks then flip 4 shit thing is my PH Pen just crapped it self so its giving me a wrong reading hopefully just needs new batteries
> ...


Still too soon. I probably wont take any until after harvest. Thinking I'll keep maybe 5 or 10 of the best ones and re-veg them. Never too early to start thinking about how to clone as I'm a noob in that area too.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 14, 2015)

cdd10 said:


> Glad to hear your son is home. I just found out I'm having a little girl!  girls looking good bro!


Woohoo congrats bro better get your self a nice rocking chair and a shotgun to shine 

And thanks bro it's good to have him how but damn he can cry and it goes on for hours and hours unless his on the tit dose my head in but that's kids out first was awesome would cry for food eat and then do nothing the new bub just crys none stop and I think his still in pain from his surgery anyway my bro enjoy your sleep now as much as you can because you can kiss your sleep good bye 

Thanks for stopping should be getting my LEDs in a couple of weeks woot


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 14, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Still too soon. I probably wont take any until after harvest. Thinking I'll keep maybe 5 or 10 of the best ones and re-veg them. Never too early to start thinking about how to clone as I'm a noob in that area too.


Yeah just don't over think it bro I know I just put my cuttings in Rockwool but that's only because of there size normally just use jiffy and they work 100% and once the girls grow up a little more I'll be taking a few cuttings

You will love re vegging/ monster cropping

Once they turn back to veg they explode with new shoots there will be not much need for topping and all that fun stuff as there will be 6-10 new shoots out of the bud and once the new growth has grown out of the bud I find it best to trim it away

I didn't post on the site but I just pulled some bubblegum down yesterday in good time aswell about to run out  should be around 10 oz

Couldn't stop growing


----------



## cdd10 (Mar 14, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Woohoo congrats bro better get your self a nice rocking chair and a shotgun to shine
> 
> And thanks bro it's good to have him how but damn he can cry and it goes on for hours and hours unless his on the tit dose my head in but that's kids out first was awesome would cry for food eat and then do nothing the new bub just crys none stop and I think his still in pain from his surgery anyway my bro enjoy your sleep now as much as you can because you can kiss your sleep good bye
> 
> Thanks for stopping should be getting my LEDs in a couple of weeks woot


Yeah I've been resting  also nerd I should have let that lst plant of mine go longer last time I learned the error of my ways lol about to harvest another one at day 52 right now wish I could see what that one girl would have done if you remember!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 14, 2015)

cdd10 said:


> Yeah I've been resting  also nerd I should have let that lst plant of mine go longer last time I learned the error of my ways lol about to harvest another one at day 52 right now wish I could see what that one girl would have done if you remember!


Yeah I remember her she was looking sexy but you pulled her to soon never mind there is always more time I find most plants take 9 weeks to finish off well all the ones I have done but I have stayed away from the super long flowering strains and if your growing conditions are not 100% longer is better 

I can't wait to see what the new girls can do once there in flower Hoping I get a couple of good phenotypes and this time I'm not giving any to my brother as he gave them all away last time and I lost all the good phenos


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 14, 2015)

Nerd is right I have two girls so I have plenty guns  Glad he's home bro. I know that crying is killing you but you know what he's been through and going through so you understand. Once he gets completely better I'm sure he won't say much. 

Glad everything is getting back normal for you I know how it is. Glad the girls are looking good you too. You always do great stuff. Sucks meter went out on you but you've been doing this for a while so I know you should be able to get close to where you wanna be. Keep it up man I know you love that Bubblegum. I need me some where you gets yours?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Nerd is right I have two girls so I have plenty guns  Glad he's home bro. I know that crying is killing you but you know what he's been through and going through so you understand. Once he gets completely better I'm sure he won't say much.
> 
> Glad everything is getting back normal for you I know how it is. Glad the girls are looking good you too. You always do great stuff. Sucks meter went out on you but you've been doing this for a while so I know you should be able to get close to where you wanna be. Keep it up man I know you love that Bubblegum. I need me some where you gets yours?


Thanks brother yeah he had a hard start but the ones that start with a hard start always seem to be strong minded later in life 

the Bubblegum was a clone so to be honest i have no clue what company shes from and the guy my brother got her off is dead so his not much help anymore i wish i could point you in the right place but i don't know sorry bro i have heard from someone on the forum she looks like the royal queen bubblegum.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 14, 2015)

Just a couple of photos once the bubblegum is done hanging ill move a couple of the girls in to the flowering tent under the 1000HPS for 2 weeks then flip  

The 5 i have picked will be the two bubblegum Super Skunk and 1 Blue Dream 1 Black Russian 

The rest will stay in veg till the others finish flowering or added at a later date


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey guys and girls

Things are going good i moved the girls under a 600 watt HPS! to give them a kick start i was looking back at photos from my pineapple grow and noticed the growth rate was a lot faster then this grow and i moved them under the 600 after the first set of true leaves on that grow so ill be leaving them under the 600 Watt for a couple off weeks till they reach the size i want and move them to the flower tent

In other news i am going to take down my big tent as its falling apart i got a new tent that is 4.7F - 4.7F or 1.45m - 1.45m so that's going to be rocking the 1000Watt HPS and ill be doing 5 plants

How they will be set up is in the photo below sorry my plans change so much at the end of the day you will still get to see nice Bud the rest of the plants will stay in veg for around 9 weeks till i finish flowering the 5 girls


----------



## cdd10 (Mar 16, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## 29menace (Mar 16, 2015)

hope everythings good now bro and congratulations all the way from wet ,windy, midge infested Scotland..  

lovin your blue dream ,she looks amazing and your superskunk has filled out nicely too. will be good to see how they turn out , to see the differences in our skunks as well. 
My supersunk has slowed down but wow she stretched , i topped her and only let her grow to 13-14 inches before flowering and now its over 3ft within just a few weeks.
i think im 4 weeks in now (too stoned to remember) but it didnt show any signs of change until day 14-16 of 12/12 , she was too busy stretching lol


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 16, 2015)

29menace said:


> hope everythings good now bro and congratulations all the way from wet ,windy, midge infested Scotland..
> 
> lovin your blue dream ,she looks amazing and your superskunk has filled out nicely too. will be good to see how they turn out , to see the differences in our skunks as well.
> My supersunk has slowed down but wow she stretched , i topped her and only let her grow to 13-14 inches before flowering and now its over 3ft within just a few weeks.
> i think im 4 weeks in now (too stoned to remember) but it didnt show any signs of change until day 14-16 of 12/12 , she was too busy stretching lol


Thanks mate i am a little scared of the stretch of some of the girls as its the first time growing them apart from the Bubblegum i have know clue how much they will stretch in flower but ill take notes and that way next grow ill know how much they stretch i am happy with them stretching long as there nodes stay close but in saying that i don't want one growing so tall i need to keep the light high and the rest miss out on the good light but i am sure the 1000 Watt will do a good job 


Thanks for stopping by till next time


----------



## 29menace (Mar 16, 2015)

1000w they'l need sunglasses lol. 
mine stretched due to me having my light set higher than id like but had taller ones in there so had to do it like that.
im sure yours will be fine , you know what your doing and under the 1000w im pretty sure harvest wont be dissapointing either... 

take it easy bro


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 16, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Thanks mate i am a little scared of the stretch of some of the girls as its the first time growing them apart from the Bubblegum i have know clue how much they will stretch in flower but ill take notes and that way next grow ill know how much they stretch i am happy with them stretching long as there nodes stay close but in saying that i don't want one growing so tall i need to keep the light high and the rest miss out on the good light but i am sure the 1000 Watt will do a good job
> 
> 
> Thanks for stopping by till next time


If you go back to my Blue Dream thread you will see how much she stretched I think. I may have missed some of that as I had to work outta town can't remember too much good smoke lol. But I'm telling you right now she will stretch 2-3 times her size. I had two nets on her and she still out grew the 2nd net way too much. Barely supported the big heavy buds on her. Soon as I removed a corner of the net lots of buds just toppled over lol. Be prepared for her


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> If you go back to my Blue Dream thread you will see how much she stretched I think. I may have missed some of that as I had to work outta town can't remember too much good smoke lol. But I'm telling you right now she will stretch 2-3 times her size. I had two nets on her and she still out grew the 2nd net way too much. Barely supported the big heavy buds on her. Soon as I removed a corner of the net lots of buds just toppled over lol. Be prepared for her


Hey bro yeah i remember you seeing that she has a big stretch and i remember the photos at the end lol when you took the net off nothing wrong with big fat buds im looking forward to the yield if its anything like yours ill be over the moon 

I just want to keep the canopy as even as possible thinking i might put the scrog screen up but it shit me off last time not being able to move the girls if some are taller and some are smaller ill just put a box or something under them to boost them up so they are close to the same level i have notice from removing the cooltube and putting the 600 watt up the girls are already starting to grow faster 

Can't wait to see what they do once there under the 1000 removing all the bubblegum from hanging and ill take down my big tent and set up my new one need to do a big clean up first 

Thanks for stopping by bro enjoy your night


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 16, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey bro yeah i remember you seeing that she has a big stretch and i remember the photos at the end lol when you took the net off nothing wrong with big fat buds im looking forward to the yield if its anything like yours ill be over the moon
> 
> I just want to keep the canopy as even as possible thinking i might put the scrog screen up but it shit me off last time not being able to move the girls if some are taller and some are smaller ill just put a box or something under them to boost them up so they are close to the same level i have notice from removing the cooltube and putting the 600 watt up the girls are already starting to grow faster
> 
> ...


Yea mad stretch. If your gonna scrog her your gonna have to tuck well into week 3-4. I say if you do don't really scrog just use it for support. Add the net around week 2-3 just to support he buds. Flone only Blue Dream is mister yielder and this is S1 so it has a lot of he clone only traits. Your gonna love her bro she finishes fast too I pulled mines early cus of inspection but she's better 8-9 weeks. Plants love tons of light so the mor thou give them the faster they will grow. Gotta find that right height for penetration too but can't wait to see your results bro.


----------



## IndicaAngel (Mar 16, 2015)

Glad to hear your son is doing better! And your ladies are looking great too 
Thanks for stopping by earlier. 
I want to try Blue Dream one day.. one day.
I just finally bought my GDP seeds and purple pineberry so Blue dream will have to wait.

**edit* Curious about the bubble gum too. I have wanted to grow that also.
Is she one of your favorites?


----------



## Kind Sir (Mar 16, 2015)

Beautiful dude, I love it. What product do yo use for clones? Do you foliar feed bro?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 16, 2015)

IndicaAngel said:


> Glad to hear your son is doing better! And your ladies are looking great too
> Thanks for stopping by earlier.
> I want to try Blue Dream one day.. one day.
> I just finally bought my GDP seeds and purple pineberry so Blue dream will have to wait.
> ...


Hi Angel hope things are well the Purple Pineberry sounds awesome and yes Bubblegum is favorite so far its just a very nice high and smoke well and taste even better
but i am always looking for something to match it or beat it as the yield is not the best but its great weed 

Always enjoy watching you grow so looking forward for this next run if it's anything like the last it will be awesome Thanks for dropping in 



Kind Sir said:


> Beautiful dude, I love it. What product do yo use for clones? Do you foliar feed bro?


Hi Kind Sir thanks for dropping in i don't use anything on the girls till they show me roots just give them a spray with PH RO water every couple of days and that's all how ever in the past i would soak the rockwool in a mix of Canna coco A&B canna rhizotonic at 1/4 the recommend level when doing this 

I did find they didn't start to go yellow on the lowest set of true leaves once rooted i transplant and start food at 1/4 but i find yellowing is a sign of them rooting once they start turning yellow in a 2 or two there is normally roots 


Thanks for the kind words ill be starting to flower on the 3rd or the 4th of next month so the boring veg stage for some will be over


----------



## RoDDin (Mar 17, 2015)

Superb man. Ur plants look awesome. 
Learning a lot just by reading this thread. Thanks man.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 17, 2015)

RoDDin said:


> Superb man. Ur plants look awesome.
> Learning a lot just by reading this thread. Thanks man.


Welcome aboard Roddin hope you enjoy the show thanks for your support Now that things are back on track i can keep things up to date and give the girls the love they need


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 17, 2015)

Hello all things are going well the girls are recovering from the topping i have taking apart the big flower tent and going to set up the new flower tent soon Just a couple of photos before watering

80 Liters of Nutrients Mix
Canna Coco A&B
150ml(A)
150ml(B)
Canna Rhizotonic
160ml

Hard water start EC 0.6 End EC 1.4
PH 5.8

At the moment i do full strength watering then next water it down to 50% then back up to 100% and watering every 2-3 days at the moment

Always checking the run off to make sure my levels are the same and if they start to go up ill flush but for now everything is running back thanks to every 2nd watering being only 50%

Ill update in two days when everything is set up with the new tent for now enjoy the day or night


----------



## mainliner (Mar 17, 2015)

you've got plenty going there 

look forward to see them flower 

good luck


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 17, 2015)

mainliner said:


> you've got plenty going there
> 
> look forward to see them flower
> 
> good luck


Thanks and welcome hope you enjoy the show


----------



## mainliner (Mar 17, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Thanks and welcome hope you enjoy the show


 thank you


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello all

Got the new tent up and running today shit thing is i didn't have a inline fan or one of the vents open for a passive air and i had a clip on fan on the side and i zipped the tent up as its air tight the tent started to pull in on its self and the clip fan fell on my best Black Russian split her right down the middle nothing a bit of tape can't fix!

but it will slow the growth rate down as it repairs sucks because that was going to be one of the girls going in to flower hopefully next week but she will take around a week to recover i also topped her today as well 


Anyway shit happens learned from my mistake and it wont happen again.... I hope... I taped the middle up and used some rubber wire to keep her together and was bored so gave her a hard training session she will recover hopefully I'll be boost the Rhizotonic on her to help with the stress

Everything got topped today apart from the bubblegum and the mango and things are good the new tent is great i love it only thing is when i picked it up i grabbed the wrong one was meant to be a growlab but i picked up the SeaHawk all good my veg tent is Seahawk as well and they were the same price

As i am still in veg im not going to run two tents and save some money on power till are in flower then the rest of the girls can go back to the veg tent and the lights foot print will cover all plants just fine

Anyway ill keep things updated and let you know how the Russian recovers from the split and training all the best and enjoy the day/night


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 18, 2015)

Russian will be fine happens to mine all the time if she's not all limp within half an hour it will probably be beneficial even


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 18, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Russian will be fine happens to mine all the time if she's not all limp within half an hour it will probably be beneficial even


Yeah thanks bro i find once they have something like this happen to them and recover they are always stronger plus once the split heals it will be a super high way for all the food to get to the buds any news on the fine ?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 18, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah thanks bro i find once they have something like this happen to them and recover they are always stronger plus once the split heals it will be a super high way for all the food to get to the buds any news on the fine ?


pm sent bro


----------



## RoDDin (Mar 18, 2015)

Looking great man.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Shopping done

Canna Boost 5 liter
Canna rhizotonic 5 liter 
canna pk 13 14 5 liter
canna cannazym 5 liter 

Shopped online and cost me around $300 less then going to the hydro store win for me now stressing of having nutrients sent.....

Looking forward to using boost again as i didn't use it last time and noticed a big chance in the end result in weight 

TIP: Dont add Cannazym to your res makes it very slimy mix it in after


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 20, 2015)

Hello all 

Girls seems to be liking there new home i had some transplanting to do later as the poor blue dream in the pink pot as been in there from the start and needs some more room

Transplant list is 
Super Skunk
Blue Dream 
Mango
Bubblegum

one of the black Russians has a little leaf curl from that one feeding with the low PH thanks to my pen going out but all fixed up now and she should recover soon i flushed out with the right PH and will take a day or two to fix it self

once transplant is done ill be giving them 2 more weeks of veg and then putting the five girls in to flower under the 1000 Watt if i can control the temps or ill get a cool reflector

anyway enjoy the rest of your day or night all the best


----------



## Figgy (Mar 21, 2015)

Those are some nice looking bushes you got there!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 22, 2015)

(DirtyNerd Transplanting Tutorial)

Hey guys and girls hope all is well was doing a transplant so just made a Tutorial at the same time as most already know how to transplant this will mean nothing to you but for anyone looking for some help hope this helps if not tell me to piss off ill still love you


Right I like to use Pot Sox they save a lot of time cleaning Pots they have Pull, lift and throw – cleaning has never been so simple!


They start from 20 Liters/ 5 Gallon up to 160 Liters 42 Gallon


Unsure if you can see but at the bottom of the sox its only mesh so great for drainage




Hydroton Clay Just helps with better drainage i find so one small layer of that not much just one Pebble high



Layer of COCO



Layer of Perlite



Give them a good mix together make sure there is no lumps in the coco and well mixed


Place your pot in and find the height you need 


Once you have found your level Back Fill around the pot and pat it down hold your small pot and and move it like your driving a car it helps the sides hold together once you remove the pot 




And there you have it a perfect hole i loosen up the bottom of the mix helps with the roots to grow in to there new home



Turn the pot on the side and get rid of any of the loose stuff this is also a good way to tell if shes ready for transplant because if the roots are holding the top together then the rest of the pot should hold together once you remove


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 22, 2015)

Squeeze the pot all around then she should just slip and and if you have a good root system she will hold together like the photo below



Happy Roots 



Now just place her in her new home



Give her a pat down and then back fill if need be 


Looking happy in her now home 



Now give her a good watering in to her new home  

All done shes now ready to go back and start growing this is a way a found a year or so ago and i think its the easiest way and safest never had any trouble so long as you got a good root system there is nothing that can go wrong

I hope you found this helpful and if you would like me to add other helpful thing to make your life easier let me know i am sure if you google it you will find all the info needed anyway all the best till the next update


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2015)

Man I envy you can get those pot sox. I can get them shipped over here but every distributor wants an arm and leg for them. Gonna be paying almost 5x normal price after shipping smdh. I really would love them for my hydro setup. 

Great tutorial on the transplant. Will help lots if they don't know how to. I wonder if you used Myco how would your roots look. Myco works well with transplant stress and my roots have been exploring since using it. Girls look great as always and looking forward to many more


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man I envy you can get those pot sox. I can get them shipped over here but every distributor wants an arm and leg for them. Gonna be paying almost 5x normal price after shipping smdh. I really would love them for my hydro setup.
> 
> Great tutorial on the transplant. Will help lots if they don't know how to. I wonder if you used Myco how would your roots look. Myco works well with transplant stress and my roots have been exploring since using it. Girls look great as always and looking forward to many more


Thanks bro shame about the pot sox i get them for around $3 each but some shops charge a arm and a leg i got my brother to pick me up some from his local and a 3 pack was $20... i went to my local and paid $9 for 3 just goes to show you we all need to shop around to get the best deals if you ever need some bro i can buy them from the guy that sells them cheap and ship some over to you 

I was looking in to that myco stuff and it looks awesome more roots more fruits i am still waiting on my order as i ran out of rhizotonic now that i have removed the cooltube and change from a Metal halide to a HPS the grow rate has picked up a lot can notice change every day and the Blue dream is already very stinky and so is the super skunk also now i have set my ducting up right! my temps are all most perfect so i have a good feeling about this grow touch wood

Just did another topping session this is going to be the last one before flip i am going to take a couple more cuttings and start to remove some of the lower growth 

anyway all the best till the next update


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Thanks bro shame about the pot sox i get them for around $3 each but some shops charge a arm and a leg i got my brother to pick me up some from his local and a 3 pack was $20... i went to my local and paid $9 for 3 just goes to show you we all need to shop around to get the best deals if you ever need some bro i can buy them from the guy that sells them cheap and ship some over to you
> 
> I was looking in to that myco stuff and it looks awesome more roots more fruits i am still waiting on my order as i ran out of rhizotonic now that i have removed the cooltube and change from a Metal halide to a HPS the grow rate has picked up a lot can notice change every day and the Blue dream is already very stinky and so is the super skunk also now i have set my ducting up right! my temps are all most perfect so i have a good feeling about this grow touch wood
> 
> ...


Yea it is sad but I know how it is when something isn't easily accessible. I def will take you up on that offer and will get up with you on that soon. Yea myco is great stuff and since you don't run a salt based notes I'm sure it would do well with you regime. Yea that Blue Dream is def a stinky one and the smells will change depending on temps too. When I was growing her and going to my high heat period she was very Hazey but when temps were right she was Haze but the Blueberry candy was coming out of her like Blueberry syrup. Damn now I'm mad that I lost that pheno. Had two healthy clones I let die just being stupid and didn't plant. Oh well I can get them again plus I'm gonna get the cut of the real deal here soon anyways so I may not have to but still a great plant tho from seed. Very anxious to see yours and everything else you got.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea it is sad but I know how it is when something isn't easily accessible. I def will take you up on that offer and will get up with you on that soon. Yea myco is great stuff and since you don't run a salt based notes I'm sure it would do well with you regime. Yea that Blue Dream is def a stinky one and the smells will change depending on temps too. When I was growing her and going to my high heat period she was very Hazey but when temps were right she was Haze but the Blueberry candy was coming out of her like Blueberry syrup. Damn now I'm mad that I lost that pheno. Had two healthy clones I let die just being stupid and didn't plant. Oh well I can get them again plus I'm gonna get the cut of the real deal here soon anyways so I may not have to but still a great plant tho from seed. Very anxious to see yours and everything else you got.


Yeah anytime you want bro just inbox me about the pot sox when you want them never mind bro if you get your hands on the real clone only stain you will be set as she is awesome watching videos on youtube and holy shit they grow huge outdoors 

watching this 







And the blue dream is a monster its in the first grow site


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 24, 2015)

Hello all things are going well the girls are enjoying there new homes only one that missed out was the Mango as i didn't have anymore coco so ill transplant that a little later 
also had a great score today was online and picked up a 1200mm - 700mm Flood to drain tray and stand for free was awesome so will be setting that up at a later date

Still need to make some cuttings of the girls to keep things moving i will be putting the 1000 watt up tomorrow was going to do it today but the lights already going so i am just going to change over at lights out anyone some photos below enjoy till the next update all the best


----------



## RoDDin (Mar 24, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> (DirtyNerd Transplanting Tutorial)
> 
> Hey guys and girls hope all is well was doing a transplant so just made a Tutorial at the same time as most already know how to transplant this will mean nothing to you but for anyone looking for some help hope this helps if not tell me to piss off ill still love you
> 
> ...


Haha, I actually filled the new pot till the top n pressed the old pot into the new one to make the hole. Will do ur method when I transfer my treasure islands and med gom 1.0 
Recommended size for a beginner? 30 gallons is too big for me IMO. =>


----------



## IndicaAngel (Mar 24, 2015)

Looking great! Haven't been feeling well, neglecting my forum duties., lot's of pics to go through and like .

Great tut on transplanting. I use air pots,I love them. Absolutely no stress.
Whatever works right? Keep it green! looking awesome .


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 24, 2015)

RoDDin said:


> Haha, I actually filled the new pot till the top n pressed the old pot into the new one to make the hole. Will do ur method when I transfer my treasure islands and med gom 1.0
> Recommended size for a beginner? 30 gallons is too big for me IMO. =>


Happy to help bro it's all ways good to see how others do things also I think 30 gallon is to much unless your planing on vegging for 6 months or growing outdoors 

Most indoor growers use 3-5 gallon I normaly use 8 gallon but this time I am only use 5 to try save on everything less medium and less watering 

The rule of thumb is 1 gallon for every month of growth 

So 2 month veg plus 2 month flower 4 gallon I'll be doing 5 to be safe 

As the roots growth rate will slow in flower once the plant focuses on making buds

I have been using the 8 gallon and never been root bound so yes bigger is better but if your not going to give them the time to grow 

Then smaller pots will work better and save you a lot of money in the long run

Thanks for dropping in 



IndicaAngel said:


> Looking great! Haven't been feeling well, neglecting my forum duties., lot's of pics to go through and like .
> 
> Great tut on transplanting. I use air pots,I love them. Absolutely no stress.
> Whatever works right? Keep it green! looking awesome .


Hello angel oh no hope your feeling better now it's amazing when you don't come on for a week how much catching up there is to do 

Yeah I have been looking at the air pots they look cool do you find the growth rate to be faster ...? 

I like how the plants roots grow out then once the air gets to the end of the root all the micro spread out 

Also do they dry out very fast...?


Wish you a speedy recover and thanks for stopping in


----------



## Kind Sir (Mar 24, 2015)

The fan hit your plant bro? Looking beautiful, jealous!


----------



## IndicaAngel (Mar 24, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hello angel oh no hope your feeling better now it's amazing when you don't come on for a week how much catching up there is to do
> 
> Yeah I have been looking at the air pots they look cool do you find the growth rate to be faster ...?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the well wishes, I am doing OK, best as can be I suppose 
I have found the air pots to speed up the growth rate quite a bit. Everyone is different, some might not like them. I however will probably use them a long time.
I have 2 gallon for babies to veg in, and I either put them in 5 gallon to flower after a month or I veg them and
then put them into the 15 gallons for awhile. But if it's not broken no point fixing it. And your girls look great.
I upgraded pots at a time when I needed new ones anyway, so it was a good investment.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 24, 2015)

IndicaAngel said:


> Thanks for the well wishes, I am doing OK, best as can be I suppose
> I have found the air pots to speed up the growth rate quite a bit. Everyone is different, some might not like them. I however will probably use them a long time.
> I have 2 gallon for babies to veg in, and I either put them in 5 gallon to flower after a month or I veg them and
> then put them into the 15 gallons for awhile. But if it's not broken no point fixing it. And your girls look great.
> I upgraded pots at a time when I needed new ones anyway, so it was a good investment.


Awesome thanks for the info might give them a try i always enjoy trying new things i still want to give DWC ago one day all the best



Kind Sir said:


> The fan hit your plant bro? Looking beautiful, jealous!


Hey bro yeah the clip on fan fell thanks to the tent pulling in on its self lol but its all good she has fully recovered and is starting to take off again but i gave her some more training last night can't wait to see what the girls do under the 1000 i can't wait to have some girls in flower again soon thanks for dropping in


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey all things are going well i got the 1000 watts is up and they will be going in to flower Sunday can't wait any longer flushing the girls on the next feed with 50% then its go time

Plants are from 15- 18 inch so to be safe it's better to turn now cuttings have been done so once i know what kind of phenotypes i have and the stretch then ill pick the best ones to run next time


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 26, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Happy to help bro it's all ways good to see how others do things also I think 30 gallon is to much unless your planing on vegging for 6 months or growing outdoors
> 
> Most indoor growers use 3-5 gallon I normaly use 8 gallon but this time I am only use 5 to try save on everything less medium and less watering
> 
> ...


I noticed the smaller the pots the more water you use as when those babies start getting really big they suck up the water quick in smaller pots and definitely when they're in flower. I'll never flower in 1gal again had to water every other day almost everyday. For soil I don't try to go super big 3gal and 5gal but the hydro is 10gal. I'm ready to get one of those going. I will soon I think I found perfect candidate growing wise we shall see when she produces bud


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 26, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Awesome thanks for the info might give them a try i always enjoy trying new things i still want to give DWC ago one day all the best
> 
> 
> Hey bro yeah the clip on fan fell thanks to the tent pulling in on its self lol but its all good she has fully recovered and is starting to take off again but i gave her some more training last night can't wait to see what the girls do under the 1000 i can't wait to have some girls in flower again soon thanks for dropping in


I like dwc, not as much as NFT but still I have far better success with DWC than I do soil. I haven't tried coco in a real run yet so can't speak for that. But these buddha's dream (sin city blue dream clone only x buddha's sister) were started about the same time or a little after yours here and my four BD are so big their trying to bust out the 4' 09" x 4' 09" tent. I scrogged two sativa dom and let the two indica dom go natural and the stems on those two are as wide as a quarter in diameter. Much easier than dirt, imo, just keep water temps low and you're golden.
 

Edit: Sorry, I forgot to lead off with a compliment. Your plants are looking as good as your avatar. Cheers and I'll be excited to see your blue dream as I have a few of those beans headed this way soon.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 26, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I like dwc, not as much as NFT but still I have far better success with DWC than I do soil. I haven't tried coco in a real run yet so can't speak for that. But these buddha's dream (sin city blue dream clone only x buddha's sister) were started about the same time or a little after yours here and my four BD are so big their trying to bust out the 4' 09" x 4' 09" tent. I scrogged two sativa dom and let the two indica dom go natural and the stems on those two are as wide as a quarter in diameter. Much easier than dirt, imo, just keep water temps low and you're golden.
> View attachment 3381455 View attachment 3381456
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I forgot to lead off with a compliment. Your plants are looking as good as your avatar. Cheers and I'll be excited to see your blue dream as I have a few of those beans headed this way soon.


Welcome and all good bro looking good and thanks for the support hope you enjoy the show and feel free to drop in anytime you like


----------



## Kind Sir (Mar 27, 2015)

Your the man nerdl I like your transplant tips. What are these pot socks bro? 

I got some free organic stuff if you wanna look at my page, I was thinking you and I could use the same supersoil and everythint and have a little competition. Just hit me up buddy


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 27, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> Your the man nerd I like your transplant tips. What are these pot socks bro?
> 
> I got some free organic stuff if you wanna look at my page, I was thinking you and I could use the same super soil and everything and have a little competition. Just hit me up buddy



They are like smart pots but you put them inside your pots so when your done you just pull the sting and bin them easy clean up but the real thing i like about them is the roots grow in to the sock like the smart pots then the root system wont get root bound or it lowers the chance like the photo below they don't wrap around they grow in on them self's 

also thanks for the offer with the super soil ill have to pass for the time as the next project ill be doing is a flood to drain system but next years outdoor season ill be doing a super soil outdoors 

Thanks for dropping in bro


----------



## Kind Sir (Mar 28, 2015)

For sure dude, those look interesting. I wanted to do something different, but keep my soil plants. I was looking at dwc but it seems that rdwc is a little "better" by popular demand, idk. I want to use some nutes! Lol, plus i can control things a little more you know.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 28, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> For sure dude, those look interesting. I wanted to do something different, but keep my soil plants. I was looking at dwc but it seems that rdwc is a little "better" by popular demand, idk. I want to use some nutes! Lol, plus i can control things a little more you know.


Growing hydro is good once you get dialed in with the nutes your using but believe when I say it doesn't make things easier. You can fry olants quickly when using nutes at wrong amounts. Soil plants are much easier to deal with it you have your soil amended good with lots of microbes. The soil food web is what makes everything tick in soil so once that's on point it's very easy just water and use teas. The hydro system I use is the easiest there is IMHO and it's a recirculating pot in pot system copied from @flowamasta. He's the master with this system and good give you all the details on it better than I can. He also has a thread here to showing how the system works a what you need to build it. Here's the link https://www.rollitup.org/t/flowamastas-methodology-how-to-grow-monster-pound-plants-jack-h-x-skunk.570843/
Amazing info in that thread on growing in general


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Growing hydro is good once you get dialed in with the nutes your using but believe when I say it doesn't make things easier. You can fry olants quickly when using nutes at wrong amounts. Soil plants are much easier to deal with it you have your soil amended good with lots of microbes. The soil food web is what makes everything tick in soil so once that's on point it's very easy just water and use teas. The hydro system I use is the easiest there is IMHO and it's a recirculating pot in pot system copied from @flowamasta. He's the master with this system and good give you all the details on it better than I can. He also has a thread here to showing how the system works a what you need to build it. Here's the link https://www.rollitup.org/t/flowamastas-methodology-how-to-grow-monster-pound-plants-jack-h-x-skunk.570843/
> Amazing info in that thread on growing in general


100% support that @flowamasta is the man i am still wanting to give it ago and @akhiymjames bro i got some digital timers and they are yet to cut out so if they don't break i can use this flood to drain system on a timer and not stress its going to cut off and everything die my two clones just rooted so happy might run them in there and see how it all works that or ill do a 100% perlite grow as a test run


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 28, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> 100% support that @flowamasta is the man i am still wanting to give it ago and @akhiymjames bro i got some digital timers and they are yet to cut out so if they don't break i can use this flood to drain system on a timer and not stress its going to cut off and everything die my two clones just rooted so happy might run them in there and see how it all works that or ill do a 100% perlite grow as a test run


I've wanted to try those digital timers but I've had no problems from the pin timers I use. One from Walmart which is 30 minute pins and one from grow shop with 15 minute pins. My flower tent uses a surge protector that has timer built in I got it from grow shop. 4 if the outlets work on timer the other 4 don't. One if my best investments. Hopefully you don't have to worry about it going out on you. Would love to see your hydro grow. Give it a go you will love the all perlite


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I've wanted to try those digital timers but I've had no problems from the pin timers I use. One from Walmart which is 30 minute pins and one from grow shop with 15 minute pins. My flower tent uses a surge protector that has timer built in I got it from grow shop. 4 if the outlets work on timer the other 4 don't. One if my best investments. Hopefully you don't have to worry about it going out on you. Would love to see your hydro grow. Give it a go you will love the all perlite


Yeah i should i still got all that the cyco prokit not even opened
*Contents of ProKit:*

*1x 1 Litre Cyco Grow A+B
1x 1 Litre Cyco Bloom A+B
1x 1 Litre Cyco Swell
1x 1 Litre Cyco Potash Plus 
1x 1 Litre Cyco Silica
1x 1 Litre Cyco Zyme
1x 1 Litre Cyco B1 Boost
1x 1 Litre Cyco Dr. Repair
1x 1 Litre Cyco Uptake
1x 100 ml Cyco X
1x Information Booklet*

But been waiting till i fixed my timer problem before i try the Perlite pull my finger out and give it ago if i do ill start a new log


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 29, 2015)

Girls are getting there first big sleep tonight
Height of the girls from base of stem up


Mango Stain Still in the small pot only
13"

Humboldt Seed Organisation Blue Dream
1# 20" 2# 20" 3# 19"

Delicious Seeds Black Russian
1# 19" 2# 10" as she has been LST down

Nirvana Seeds Super Skunk
14"

Bubblegum
Both 20"


----------



## Kind Sir (Mar 29, 2015)

They definitely look good, obviously I cant give any advice, but looks good. I just started lst for the first time.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 29, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> They definitely look good, obviously I cant give any advice, but looks good. I just started lst for the first time.


Thanks bro just be careful the girls like to snap sometimes but if you tape them up they heal but it slows down the growth a bit i just can't wait to see what they do in flower the blue dream is already sticky on the stem fingers stick together so i can't imagine what shes going to be like in flower Thanks for dropping in bro


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 29, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Girls are getting there first big sleep tonight
> Height of the girls from base of stem up
> 
> 
> ...


Looking amazing as always bro. You really have your shit dialed in perfect but you know your setup and the nutes you use and your good so it all goes in hand. I'm ready to see those Dream ladies stretch and create some massive buds for you. Your gonna go through some different ranges of smell from Blueberry syrup to spice Haze and nice mix of both. Very keen on seeing the Black Russian too as I've been wanting to try some Delicious Seeds gear. Keep up the good work as always


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 29, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Looking amazing as always bro. You really have your shit dialed in perfect but you know your setup and the nutes you use and your good so it all goes in hand. I'm ready to see those Dream ladies stretch and create some massive buds for you. Your gonna go through some different ranges of smell from Blueberry syrup to spice Haze and nice mix of both. Very keen on seeing the Black Russian too as I've been wanting to try some Delicious Seeds gear. Keep up the good work as always


Thanks brother now let's see what this 1000 Watts HPS can do once there about a week in ill be putting a screen up not a scrog just a net to support the cola's later on once they pack there final weight on also with the nutes canna they are nice and clean and easy to use if i can do it anyone can i am just glad i can give the girls the love they need now as we are not having any one stay so i can spend time with them again and keep a close eye on them

also i can't wait for all the smells i think the blue dream is going to stink like i said before i can't be leave her stems are so sticky never had a plant like that before i was just trying to stretch her out a bit and she was super sticky like glue on my fingers 

and Delicious Seeds have some great looking strains and i enjoy black russian's as a drink so i hope the smoke is just as good then ill be set 

Thanks for dropping in bro


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 29, 2015)

Just a quick photo of one of the cuttings just per soaked in RO PH water 5.5 roots are coming out of the top...

 .


----------



## cdd10 (Mar 29, 2015)

Looking great!!


----------



## Kind Sir (Mar 29, 2015)

Awesome cutting dude, I was going to make a DIY cloner for cuttings.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 29, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> Awesome cutting dude, I was going to make a DIY cloner for cuttings.


Yeah i have been thinking of doing that myself but just been lazy you should post it on your page step by step help some people out if they are thinking of doing one them selfs


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah i have been thinking of doing that myself but just been lazy you should post it on your page step by step help some people out if they are thinking of doing one them selfs


What's your clone process bro?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> What's your clone process bro?


Hey bro nothing special when it comes to cloning with rock-wool i per-soak them with RO water 5.5PH for a hour or over night if i am to high i take all my cuttings put them in a glass till all cuttings are done then i cut them at a 45 degree angle and cut down the middle of the stem put in cloning Gel then in to the rock-wool and leave it 

I didn't even water them at all this time i just left them and 10 days - 12 days later they are rooted the big rock-wool is better then the smaller ones i find it takes a day or two more but that's only because the cube is bigger


When it comes to cloning with Jiffy per-soak at 6-6.5 RO water then same as above i find the jiffy's are faster then the rock-wool but i wanted to try this flood to drain table or 100% per-lite grow so only used jiffy on a couple


All cuttings once placed in rock-wool or jiffy's are then put in a humidity dome sealed for 4 days then open one of the air vents and leave them its lazy but it works this way i have 100% every time as we all know when it comes to cloning some are faster then others and some are slow but they will get there 

I am also trying your trick you did with your bluedream i put a couple of cuttings in water and ill leave them and see how they go ill change the water out every 5 days till they root if they do...


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey bro nothing special when it comes to cloning with rock-wool i per-soak them with RO water 5.5PH for a hour or over night if i am to high i take all my cuttings put them in a glass till all cuttings are done then i cut them at a 45 degree angle and cut down the middle of the stem put in cloning Gel then in to the rock-wool and leave it
> 
> I didn't even water them at all this time i just left them and 10 days - 12 days later they are rooted the big rock-wool is better then the smaller ones i find it takes a day or two more but that's only because the cube is bigger
> 
> ...


Yea the water cloning method is pretty simple and was easy for me when I wasn't having this many plants around but now that I got lots of plants going I wanna speed up my cloning a lil so I don't have the sitting around for so long. I've kinda forgotten about them lately and neglected to change water and they're not rooting as fast as normal but like you said strains differ so could be that. I'll get me rockwool for my hydro grows and use the jiffy for my soil. I'll go get some cloning jel later this week. Money tight right now till payday


----------



## Figgy (Mar 30, 2015)

You're going to have some awesome big girls in a few weeks!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 31, 2015)

Day one of Flower

Just need to remember this date sorry went to take a photo but the HPS already warmed up and the photo was shit

In other news the girls are looking great and i can't wait to see what happens over the next 2 months i really hope i do a good job for you guys/girls if there is anything you need to know about the grow please let me know

Just so you know i am flowering everything as all my cuttings are rooted so ill be vegging them over the next 2 months or so and move them in right away after the new girls are finished off all my cuttings are in a humidity dome and will stay there till i get them ready to go in to veg

I have made up my mind the next grow will be a test run and will be 100% perlite recirculating grow and i think ill be using cyco but still not a 100% on that yet as i have so much canna but ill make up my mind ones i move the girls in to veg anyway enjoy the day or night all the best


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 31, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Day one of Flower
> 
> Just need to remember this date sorry went to take a photo but the HPS already warmed up and the photo was shit
> 
> ...


The date is at the bottom of your post bro. That's the good thing about journaling things on here cus when you post it posts the date so if you need to go back you can. I have bad habit of trying to remember everything as my memory is very good but I have so much going on with all the strains I got going plus work is killing me lol and everything else that goes with life. I'm glad I have thise to come back and references dates cus I would be really fucked up if I didnt 

Your gonna be happy you flipped everything why more weed of course!!! Lol but I can't wait to see you do a recirculating hydro grow. Your gonna kill it cus you know what your doing. Hell I would use the Canna you have that dialed in to the max. Cyco is much stronger so I don't think you will need as much when running that. I love that Cyco tho I can't wait to get something going so I can hit it with the XL and watch it explode!!!! Look forward to see what's in store


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeah bro last grow i had my dates on my phone but then i sold it and forgot to put the dates on the new one.... but never mind that's the past and this is the future the girls are looking super healthy all praying for the light and the temps at max have been 27c or 80f so if they stay like that ill be happy as there is a lot of air getting moved around so should be fine lower would be better but not going to install a AC to drop the temps by 4 waste of money

Yes bro i am also looking forward to the recirculating grow but i don't like change and yes i remember your grow with cyco and its strong stuff but i want to try that cyco XL and see for myself how good it is also when you did the 100% perlite grow did you use tap water or RO water i can't remember also did you per wash your perlite before putting your girls in... ?

Thanks for stopping by bro


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 31, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah bro last grow i had my dates on my phone but then i sold it and forgot to put the dates on the new one.... but never mind that's the past and this is the future the girls are looking super healthy all praying for the light and the temps at max have been 27c or 80f so if they stay like that ill be happy as there is a lot of air getting moved around so should be fine lower would be better but not going to install a AC to drop the temps by 4 waste of money
> 
> Yes bro i am also looking forward to the recirculating grow but i don't like change and yes i remember your grow with cyco and its strong stuff but i want to try that cyco XL and see for myself how good it is also when you did the 100% perlite grow did you use tap water or RO water i can't remember also did you per wash your perlite before putting your girls in... ?
> 
> Thanks for stopping by bro


Yea us stoners tend to forget shit that we not need to but it happens anyways lol. Yea if temps are not getting higher than that you will be fine even in mid 80s. Coco is good but you know your stuff with that Canna so I would try that on first run yet still use the XL or use up all the Canna first then use Cyco. I used all tap water in my grow. Ppm on it was only 45 so it was very good but chlorine and chloramines made ph high but long as I bubbled it or let it sit out for couple days it was fine. Yes I washed my perlite. When I opened the bag it was very dusty so I rinsed it. I would just to be sure as you don't want anything to be outta whack when you start.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey guys and girls

Day 2 12/12

Things are coming along nicely i have just transplanted the mango in to a 4 gallon pot as she was only in a 1 its going to be very packed tent once they are done stretching ill have to boost the LST black Russian up or she is going to get left behind getting a tower fan tomorrow as the it will take up less space then my others fan

Only girls showing there sex so far are the bubblegum but they were per flowering like crazy anyway Sorry for the shitty HPS photo was in the middle of transplant once the light turned on and by the time i took the photo the HPS was warming up ill try get another one tomorrow when its lights on

Anyway enjoy the day or night all the best


----------



## PatchKid (Apr 2, 2015)

You're at day 2? Perfect you are not far behind mine!!! Im only 2.5 weeks in!

Ill be stopping by and posting more often now that I have a computer again


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 2, 2015)

PatchKid said:


> You're at day 2? Perfect you are not far behind mine!!! Im only 2.5 weeks in!
> 
> Ill be stopping by and posting more often now that I have a computer again


Awesome bro yeah i can't wait to see what this 1000 watts can do apart from hammer my powerbill  planing on a 9 week flower but the two bubblegums will be done at week 8


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 2, 2015)

Day 3 - 12/12

Hi all just a quick update things are going well here is some photos


----------



## RoDDin (Apr 2, 2015)

Bro, are you gonna prune ur plants? Or perhaps lollipop them?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 2, 2015)

RoDDin said:


> Bro, are you gonna prune ur plants? Or perhaps lollipop them?


Hey bro sure will be i do it little by little less stress for the plant if you hammer her in veg it's fine but i like to just take a little off each watering in flower but each to there own 
once i put the net up in a couple of days or a week most of the stuff below will be removed some say not to do it in flower I haven't seen a problem with it so far so ill keep doing what works

some of the plants are going to need to be boosted as the black Russian and blue dream have been growing around 1-2 inchs a day from light change! and its only been 3 days so once they know its time to flower they will get there stretch on that's for sure also one of the black Russians has already show her sex

So that takes it to

2X Bubblegums i knew they are 100% female as i have grown them a few times
1X Black Russian Fem seed its just nice to see the white hair to be 100%



Thanks for stopping by grow enjoy your day


----------



## RoDDin (Apr 2, 2015)

Nice.. I'm learning new things everyday.


----------



## HappyMan420 (Apr 2, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Awesome yeah @reddiamond is the man i hope he comes back soon been missing his grows always dose a great job he should be back soon he said he was going to have a break over the holidays
> 
> Thinking i might be main lining as i enjoyed the results from the last grow and the yield i got 11 off my last mainline so even if i pull 8 from each i will be a happy man


I have been growing Blue Dream for years, NugBuckets def has the mainline of all time. I suggest everyone does it.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 2, 2015)

Looks like I'm just in time for the show! Looking great DN, some really nice looking plants you got hey! Can't wait to see them in full flower, that mango has me intrigued


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 2, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Looks like I'm just in time for the show! Looking great DN, some really nice looking plants you got hey! Can't wait to see them in full flower, that mango has me intrigued


Thanks bro yeah veg is boring but now is the part us growers all enjoy the most

Yeah I am also looking forward to this mango if it's like the old school stuff she will be a keeper that's for sure 

Thanks for dropping in hope you enjoy the show


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 2, 2015)

HappyMan420 said:


> I have been growing Blue Dream for years, NugBuckets def has the mainline of all time. I suggest everyone does it.


Yeah I did a Nugbuaclets mainline two grows ago and it was amazing results 

But I had a lot of family problems going on this grow so sadly couldn't give the girls the training I wanted next time I start from seed I'll main line for sure my first one got just over 11 oz from one so it works that's for sure 

Thanks for dropping in hope you enjoy what you see


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 2, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Thanks bro yeah veg is boring but now is the part us growers all enjoy the most
> 
> Yeah I am also looking forward to this mango if it's like the old school stuff she will be a keeper that's for sure
> 
> Thanks for dropping in hope you enjoy the show


Hell yeah man, old school mango was the best! Im very interested to see how yours tun out  
Cheers for the welcome too man


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 3, 2015)

(Side Project)

100% Perlite grow will be setting up it's on grow log the one plant that is in so far is the Black Russian Phenotype #1 She had a little burn as i spray watered her when she was in the dome and didn't shake off the water so the light burned her a little

I'll do more info on the other log when i am done setting up all the pipe work getting a new res and all that fun stuff still unsure who going to fill the other spot maybe another black Russian or a Blue dream

Also only under a T5 lighting for now
Anyway more info to come all the best


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 3, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> (Side Project)
> 
> 100% Perlite grow will be setting up it's on grow log the one plant that is in so far is the Black Russian Phenotype #1 She had a little burn as i spray watered her when she was in the dome and didn't shake off the water so the light burned her a little
> 
> ...


Looking good bro can't wait to see that setup all put together and producing some dank. My advice would be to put another Black Russian in there as you know two different strains off one res can create some major problems from one wanting more than the other or vice versa. Or setup two res if you want to run two different strains. Now if they feed similar then I would say go at it but I remember @flowamasta saying that he's seen his mentor do this and one plant is usually lacking cus of it growing different than the other. Just a suggestion but great stuff bro. I think mines will be up in running by the end of the month. I'm ready to grow another beast!!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Looking good bro can't wait to see that setup all put together and producing some dank. My advice would be to put another Black Russian in there as you know two different strains off one res can create some major problems from one wanting more than the other or vice versa. Or setup two res if you want to run two different strains. Now if they feed similar then I would say go at it but I remember @flowamasta saying that he's seen his mentor do this and one plant is usually lacking cus of it growing different than the other. Just a suggestion but great stuff bro. I think mines will be up in running by the end of the month. I'm ready to grow another beast!!


Yeah i remember him saying if your going to run other stains at the same time to put them on another res so that got me thinking if i don't use another black Russian then i should just have another res then this also got me thinking i could do a canna vs cyco but then that got me thinking that if i don't pick the same strain from the same mother it wouldn't be right so it looks like ill just put another black Russian in and see how that goes only thing is i didn't take anymore clones from phenotype #1 so it will have to be number #2 there grow rates have been the same so let's hope there end flowers are the same also

good pick up bro thanks for dropping in now it's time for me to stop thinking and have a session as my brain now hurts 

Awesome i can't wait to watch you grow another monster are you going to pick it from one of the strains your running now ... ?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 3, 2015)

Totally agree about the second res with 2 different plants. Ive also witnessed the chaos it causes, one plant always loses out unfortunately! 
Looking good though bro, should get some solid buds from that system


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 3, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Totally agree about the second res with 2 different plants. Ive also witnessed the chaos it causes, one plant always loses out unfortunately!
> Looking good though bro, should get some solid buds from that system


Thanks bro yeah i think ill get the scrog net up again for that grow as ill be able to flush the girls easy as they are boosted and the res is below them I'll just have that as my black Russian tent i might only flower them under a 400 watt as I'll have other shit going on as well and ill run in to heat trouble if i am running to many HPS

I am running all my girls on the same level food but its low i am sure some could take more but better to keep it low and keep all the girls happy then burning the shit out of a couple checking the run off is always a must i am changing all my watering to RO water as soon as i set the RO system up so that should help things a long nicely as my tap water is shit hard water 

Thanks for dropping in bro


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 3, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Thanks bro yeah veg is boring but now is the part us growers all enjoy the most
> 
> Yeah I am also looking forward to this mango if it's like the old school stuff she will be a keeper that's for sure
> 
> Thanks for dropping in hope you enjoy the show


Looking good guy. I forgot or perhaps missed it but whose mango is this? Or is it a cut. I've almost order kc brain's mango so many times.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 3, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looking good guy. I forgot or perhaps missed it but whose mango is this? Or is it a cut. I've almost order kc brain's mango so many times.


Hi bro It was a freebee from one of my seed orders but they didn't label it apart from saying mango and when i went back on the site to see the promo it was the next month and it was gone

Sorry i can't help wish i knew myself as she looks like a good plant very short but a nice fat stem on her should of transplanted her a long time ago she would of been a lot bigger but i got lazy and ran out of coco i also forgot to take a cutting from her so i better go do that now before i forget again 

Thanks for dropping in hope you enjoy the show


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 3, 2015)

The mango is an IBL, or at least should be anyway, so it will be a little slower than the other hybrids you're running. It sounds like the mango though short and squat slowish grower. Cheers hope you get a nice pheno.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 3, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Thanks bro yeah i think ill get the scrog net up again for that grow as ill be able to flush the girls easy as they are boosted and the res is below them I'll just have that as my black Russian tent i might only flower them under a 400 watt as I'll have other shit going on as well and ill run in to heat trouble if i am running to many HPS
> 
> I am running all my girls on the same level food but its low i am sure some could take more but better to keep it low and keep all the girls happy then burning the shit out of a couple checking the run off is always a must i am changing all my watering to RO water as soon as i set the RO system up so that should help things a long nicely as my tap water is shit hard water
> 
> Thanks for dropping in bro


Agreed man, I always stay below full strength nutes, had too many strains just not cope with full strength. Now mine stay nice and green and it's easy to add a bit of cal/mag if needed  
I went and looked in my seed collection this morning and saw i have a few kc brains mango and 2 th seeds mango as well, may have to get them going outside this year!!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 3, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Agreed man, I always stay below full strength nutes, had too many strains just not cope with full strength. Now mine stay nice and green and it's easy to add a bit of cal/mag if needed
> I went and looked in my seed collection this morning and saw i have a few kc brains mango and 2 th seeds mango as well, may have to get them going outside this year!!


Yeah i dream of doing a outdoors one day just a nice big 5 pound plant would keep me happy for a year need to move out in to the woods I had one out last year but got stressed so gave her to my brother 

Yeah drop the mango in have you got anything going at the moment or just having a break..?


----------



## PatchKid (Apr 4, 2015)

Even out that canopy my brother you will be glad you did! you know just as much as i do with this stuff if not more, so I know you have your reasons why you haven't, but my vote is that you should do some light trading even in flower! bending them never hurt anybody , just wouldn't break them at this point 

they look great man I can't wait to see that bubblegum cause I ran one last year if you can remember


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 4, 2015)

PatchKid said:


> Even out that canopy my brother you will be glad you did! you know just as much as i do with this stuff if not more, so I know you have your reasons why you haven't, but my vote is that you should do some light trading even in flower! bending them never hurt anybody , just wouldn't break them at this point
> 
> they look great man I can't wait to see that bubblegum cause I ran one last year if you can remember


Hey bro my reason is am lazy but yeah i will need to fix it soon or the mango and one of the black Russians will be left behind also they are all sexed females so happy days temps have been good max of 28c/82f but normally around 26c/78f not the best but better then

I got a tower fan yesterday and holy crap its powerful i plugged it in and almost blew all my girls over i like it i like it a lot

Thanks for dropping in bro ill stop being lazy and get it done


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 4, 2015)

Those tower fans work wonders for adding cooler air in the tent. I tell people all the time they help combat heat in tents. I have one for my flower tent and it will get used plenty during this hot summer. Dont know how it will be in the garage but I may have to add another in there or get a portable ac unit to keep the garage cool. Gonna be a challenge but I'll get it consistent.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Those tower fans work wonders for adding cooler air in the tent. I tell people all the time they help combat heat in tents. I have one for my flower tent and it will get used plenty during this hot summer. Dont know how it will be in the garage but I may have to add another in there or get a portable ac unit to keep the garage cool. Gonna be a challenge but I'll get it consistent.


Yeah i remember you telling me last year sometime to get one but never got around to it but picked this one up for a good price and was amazed how powerful it was even on low i had to point it up in the air as it was to much for the girls they would of been doing the Mexican wave it uses a lot of power 120Watts but might be less as i have it on low it has a little red light on it that i might need to put tape over don't think it will effect the girls but you never know!

I got a portable AC a few months back but couldn't vent the hot air out because of my sealed room so it was pointless so sold it 
can't wait till you have the big flower room going its going to be awesome!
Thanks for dropping in bro


----------



## Kind Sir (Apr 4, 2015)

Yea that fan is a good idea, I could see how it would cool the tent.
I follow your thread, honestly just dont have much to contribute just layin back.

looks good


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 5, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> Yea that fan is a good idea, I could see how it would cool the tent.
> I follow your thread, honestly just dont have much to contribute just layin back.
> 
> looks good


Always good to have you drop in bro I am going to try make my own fem seeds soon just ordered everything I need  so that should be fun and save me some $$ in the long run


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 5, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> (Side Project)
> 
> 100% Perlite grow will be setting up it's on grow log the one plant that is in so far is the Black Russian Phenotype #1 She had a little burn as i spray watered her when she was in the dome and didn't shake off the water so the light burned her a little
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 5, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> nice


I'll hook you up if i don't go ass up  sick of spending $$ on seeds i have so many and every time a order comes the missus gets shitty  i think ill able to sleep tonight about 75% of a bottle of gentlemen jacks down  haven't got up so should kick me in the head


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 5, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> I'll hook you up if i don't go ass up  sick of spending $$ on seeds i have so many and every time a order comes the missus gets shitty  i think ill able to sleep tonight about 75% of a bottle of gentlemen jacks down  haven't got up so should kick me in the head


haha so i'm not the only one who's missus hates little parcels in the mail


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 5, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> haha so i'm not the only one who's missus hates little parcels in the mail


Haha no bro she gets shitty every time but she thinks this runs going to be great but you never really know till they are in full flower but i must say the weather has been a great aid in that max temps with the 1000 watt is only 28 so i can run with that


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 5, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Haha no bro she gets shitty every time but she thinks this runs going to be great but you never really know till they are in full flower but i must say the weather has been a great aid in that max temps with the 1000 watt is only 28 so i can run with that


i'm giving it a few weeks before I fire up the 1000


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 5, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> i'm giving it a few weeks before I fire up the 1000


Awesome can't wait what brand HPS did you get ... ?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 5, 2015)

lumatek digital ballast, haven't ordered a lamp yet


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 5, 2015)

pick one up from old mate at the shop i think there around 90 for a 1000 watt hps also great ballast can start the girls on 600 then 750 then smash them with the 1000 and after a few grows go with the super lumen


----------



## Kind Sir (Apr 5, 2015)

Im going to need another ballast soon..is 2 600 watt ok in non med state?
you feeling alright this morning bro?Lol, I have heard wonders about blue dream. Its a strand I forsure want. My gf doesnt take ANY part in my grow, she just wants to smoke! It pisses me off sometims, come home from wo3k and she has the heat on, 85 in my grow tent. Bitch!! Hehe

Come to my journal you two. Might have a deficiency.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 5, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> Im going to need another ballast soon..is 2 600 watt ok in non med state?
> you feeling alright this morning bro?Lol, I have heard wonders about blue dream. Its a strand I forsure want. My gf doesnt take ANY part in my grow, she just wants to smoke! It pisses me off sometims, come home from wo3k and she has the heat on, 85 in my grow tent. Bitch!! Hehe
> 
> Come to my journal you two. Might have a deficiency.


Yeah I am a good my brother just started a little sooner then normal so might need a sleep nanna nap

2x600 is what I was running before it's great for light stead what size Tent willl you be flowering in ...?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 5, 2015)

And yes blue dream is meant to be awesome and if you can get your hands on the clone only strain your a lucky Man if not just start from seed and pray you get a good phenotype


----------



## Kind Sir (Apr 5, 2015)

4x4 apollo, its like 7 ft tall. I mainly want it so I can flower in my tent, and have another 600 watt MH in a closet for veg.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 5, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> 4x4 apollo, its like 7 ft tall. I mainly want it so I can flower in my tent, and have another 600 watt MH in a closet for veg.


Yeah two will be fine so long as you can control the heat as most stains take at least two months to finish I find vegging under a 250 watt to be fine but if you want to grow monsters go for the 600 as the grow rate will be a lot faster


----------



## Kind Sir (Apr 5, 2015)

I cant get clones only seeds, Ill grab from herbies. Any other strain suggestions? I read that afghani kush isnt a preferred strain for beginners, maby im wrong.


----------



## Kind Sir (Apr 5, 2015)

One more thing sorry, Its hard tonget runoff in my smart pots..what do you think about that?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 5, 2015)

There are a lot of stains to recommend ak47 - afghan - skunk Northern lights all great starter stains I have never really had any trouble with any stain so far but as you can most likely tell I spend a lot of time online reading about growing. So it makes it a bit easier


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 5, 2015)

All the stains that have been Around for a long time have stayed that way for a reason they are good smoke and if I can grow anyone can


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 5, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> One more thing sorry, Its hard tonget runoff in my smart pots..what do you think about that?


I have never grow. With smart pots to sadly I can't really help with that I have been watching a grown for a long the @reddiamond and his still going with the 10% run off


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 5, 2015)

Check out his grow its a great system that works and it's easy to copy


----------



## IndicaAngel (Apr 5, 2015)

Hey DN! Sorry I have not been around in awhile, I have been under the weather, in and out of hospital. 
I'm back and hopefully getting better, I still have an another MRI in a few weeks to do and back to the neurologist. but anyway.

Your plants look fucking fantastic as always. I had about 3 pages to catch up on since I was here last. 

I'm sorry you guys have ladies that don't like you ordering seeds! that's such a downer.

I'm the lady in my house and I work as much and make as much as my soon to be hubby so he can't say jack
when I order seeds.  
my ladies go into flower today, I'm growing out some new shit, really excited. see ya soon!


----------



## HappyMan420 (Apr 5, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> I cant get clones only seeds, Ill grab from herbies. Any other strain suggestions? I read that afghani kush isnt a preferred strain for beginners, maby im wrong.


I have been a huge fan of anything by TGA Genetics. I recommend Timewreck, Ace of Spades, MariomBerry and the apollo-13 is great.


----------



## IndicaAngel (Apr 5, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> I cant get clones only seeds, Ill grab from herbies. Any other strain suggestions? I read that afghani kush isnt a preferred strain for beginners, maby im wrong.





HappyMan420 said:


> I have been a huge fan of anything by TGA Genetics. I recommend Timewreck, Ace of Spades, MariomBerry and the apollo-13 is great.


I agree @HappyMan420 TGA is fantastic and great to learn with before getting into harder bitcher plants. I have grown a few from TGA so far and I love querkle.
I grew out 4 out of 8 seeds, over 2 runs, tight on space and count being a medical patient n stuff. 2 boys first run, and 2 diff phenos of girls the next. ( I have grown this clone 3 times now, the 2 runs was just to get the pheno I liked.)
hella easy to grow on both. The purple pheno has very good yield and resin the green pheno had even more yield but I love me some purple 
Her smoke is nice day or night, great head stash, keeps me motivated is not very heavy is good for mood.Her flavor is wonderful and she smells like grape kool-aid growing and dry.
For me being a chronic pain patient I am not keeping her in my garden because she is what I consider a social smoke and I need something
to hit my pain with a sledge hammer. But she is a great plant, easy to keep, easy to train, easy to scrog.
DN said they don't mind if we post now and then, so since this is relevant here is a small pic. 
_ I don't make it a habit of posting on other people's pages without permission.DN if you DO mind lemme know sweetie and it's like POOF gone! ) 
 _


----------



## HappyMan420 (Apr 5, 2015)

IndicaAngel said:


> I agree @HappyMan420 TGA is fantastic and great to learn with before getting into harder bitcher plants. I have grown a few from TGA so far and I love querkle.
> I grew out 4 out of 8 seeds, over 2 runs, tight on space and count being a medical patient n stuff. 2 boys first run, and 2 diff phenos of girls the next. ( I have grown this clone 3 times now, the 2 runs was just to get the pheno I liked.)
> hella easy to grow on both. The purple pheno has very good yield and resin the green pheno had even more yield but I love me some purple
> Her smoke is nice day or night, great head stash, keeps me motivated is not very heavy is good for mood.Her flavor is wonderful and she smells like grape kool-aid growing and dry.
> ...


they have a strain called 9 pound hammer i do believe


----------



## IndicaAngel (Apr 5, 2015)

HappyMan420 said:


> they have a strain called 9 pound hammer i do believe


That sounds lovely, I have heard the name, never looked it up, until now sounds like querkle for pain! thank you for sharing, .

I'm thinking of growing out a bubble gum, reading DN's past post on bubble gum, I just want one. I have some seeds but no room at the inn right now.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 5, 2015)

IndicaAngel said:


> That sounds lovely, I have heard the name, never looked it up, until now sounds like querkle for pain! thank you for sharing, .
> 
> I'm thinking of growing out a bubble gum, reading DN's past post on bubble gum, I just want one. I have some seeds but no room at the inn right now.


Hi Angel great to hear your getting better and i hope it's nothing to bad and about posting on the page i recommend anyone do it if your helping one another out anyone is more then welcome to post it's great we are all learning here and i love hearing what others are doing and learning from it also my partners just thinks i have to many seeds and i do...  but i can't help myself and now that i have seen the post above^^ ill most likely order more 

Once i start making my own seeds then ill drop ordering as ill be able to make crosses and make more seeds then i can use but i have become a bit of a strain tart because i enjoy smoking new weed all the time  

Thanks again for dropping in also that mainline photo is sexy i wish i mainlined again this grow but had to much going on once again thanks and hope your feeling better soon


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi all nothing to report girls are going well just got in before the HPS warmed up


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 6, 2015)

Looking good bro as always. How's that tower fan been helping with the heat? Some of the ones very close to it my experience wind burn so be careful but other than that should be fine. Is that Blue Dream in the back? I see something that looks very stretchy lol


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Looking good bro as always. How's that tower fan been helping with the heat? Some of the ones very close to it my experience wind burn so be careful but other than that should be fine. Is that Blue Dream in the back? I see something that looks very stretchy lol



Hello my bro thanks yeah they are coming along nicely been happy with them so far 

I have had the wind burn thing before kind of drys up the leafs and makes them look like shit I have it pointing up in the air its only just blowing the tops a little the temps have been really good for a sealed room also yeah that is the blue dream 

She's starting to take off how long was the stretch 3 weeks ...?

I need to do some lollipoping soon and get the net up I love the new tent becuase it's got side access makes it so much easier to water with the old tent I had to climb to the back to water them so glad I got rid of that tent 

Another side project I am going to use some of the cuttings from this grow and use that sliver spray crap to turn them in to lady boys and steal there pollen and make some female seeds with the best phenotypes 

Hoping to do a coupe of crosses the plan is to use the best female and make her a boy going to use 4 stains 

Bubblegum 
Black Russian 
Blue dream 
And super skunk 

Should make for some interesting strains 

My dream would be to do a bubblegum and blue dream and turn the bubblegum in to a higher yielded 

Then I'll be having bubblegum dreams 
Yes that was Corning and I'm sorry but I am high and in a happy mood


I also want to self pollenate the strains to have a lot of seeds on hand then start another pheno hunt 

But at the same time I need to make sure I don't have to much going on but it's hard I enjoy this hobby so much enjoy the rest of the day bro thanks for dropping in


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 6, 2015)

PS: sorry I didn't think that message was going to go on so long till I posted it and looked at it


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 6, 2015)

Yea just wanted to make sure you didn't go through that wind burn stuff. Glad that it's doing its job and I think I'm gonna have to add a couple in my garage once the summer gets here cuz I can tol the garage will be baking lol so I gotta keep it as cool as possible since I'm drawing the air from the garage into the tents and exhausting in he garage too. I wish there was some window or dryer ducting exhaust in here that would be lovely but I'll figure it out. 

I figured that tall one was the Blue Dream. She's a stretch monster and yea stretched lasted for 3 weeks or so. 2-3x she will stretch so be prepared as they will need to be supported fr the weight they pile on later. Sounds like a good project. I may try to make some fem seeds one day for fun but right now I'll stick with the males. I have a small 2x2 tent for them when I have one flowering so that's why I'm keeping some now but I won't be keeping clones of males until I can get me a nice system going for recording and stuff. I wanna take notes but very scared to have that around. I'll just flower them and collect as much pollen as I can and dilute with flower to make as much as possible. Bubbledreams sounds like a great cross and the Blue Dream should bump the yield so you may have what your looking for. Talk as much as you want bro I do it sometime too but it doesn't hurt anything lol just like this post lol


----------



## HappyMan420 (Apr 6, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hello my bro thanks yeah they are coming along nicely been happy with them so far
> 
> I have had the wind burn thing before kind of drys up the leafs and makes them look like shit I have it pointing up in the air its only just blowing the tops a little the temps have been really good for a sealed room also yeah that is the blue dream
> 
> ...


How about a Blue and Black Dream Russian A.K.A. Mail Order Bride


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 12, 2015)

Flower Tent 12/12 Day 12 

Hello brothers and sisters 

Things are going well and the girls are still stretching out most plants from the base of the stem to the top are now 36" so that's a nice 16-17 inches in 12 day odd thing is the bubblegum is really stretching this time.... 

From tomorrow I'll be putting a fresh mix on the girls and we will be putting the boost in to really give the girls the kick start in to full flower mode!
also hooked up the RO filters so they girls are getting nice fresh filtered water comes nice with no reading at all 0.0  got Cal-mag so ill add that till my EC is around 0.2 this is great as ill really be able to push the girls with RO water now 

Sorry for the shit photo's and low updates my sons not been doing to well so been very busy looking after him 

Enjoy your day or night brothers and sisters


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## sky rocket (Apr 12, 2015)

We are close in flower days. I'm day 18 in my blue dream. And my other blue dreams in coco I'm chopping today or tomorrow wich makes 70 days ....I think


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 12, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> We are close in flower days. I'm day 18 in my blue dream. And my other blue dreams in coco I'm chopping today or tomorrow wich makes 70 days ....I think


Awesome where is the link to your grow ...?

70 days damn I hope the yield is good with a long flowering time like that

Got any photos would love to see her

I heard the flowering time was long I don't mind so much becuase I'll be removing my bubblegum at week 8 and that will free up some space in the tent

And give the other lady's some room to pack on there Final weight over the last two weeks if there a 10 week strain


Black Russian is meant to be a fast finisher with a 53-56 flowering time but will soon see they said that about the pineapple chunk and one of the phenotyps of that I had could of went 70+ days

I only let her go 62 I think but still had a lot of white hairs but I didn't want to pull everything. Apart from one so chop chop still yielded very well just didn't look as good as the other phenotype 


Thanks for dropping in bro give me that link please want to see the girls


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 12, 2015)

I'll put up some pics tomorrow as they are sleeping right now. I Think I could have gone 60-65 days but I've been so busy with other things I've been so lazy to chop her. I may do a phone hunt of my blue dream. I have 20 hso blue dream beans.....


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 13, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> I'll put up some pics tomorrow as they are sleeping right now. I Think I could have gone 60-65 days but I've been so busy with other things I've been so lazy to chop her. I may do a phone hunt of my blue dream. I have 20 hso blue dream beans.....


Yeah awesome i think the real hard work is in the veg once all the training is done you don't need to do much in flower apart from feed them keep them happy i try now to only look at my girls every couple of days now give them a 25% turn and let them do there thing 20 seeds will be sweet bro sure there would be some awesome phenotypes in that mix


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Apr 13, 2015)

Looking awesome as usual.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2015)

Looking great look at the Blue Dream go. She aint finished believe that. Should be 2-3x after its all said and done. Love that strain form HSO and I think I will get more seeds to pop one day. I thought the Black Russian got split? Excuse my stoner mind lol keep up the great work bro. looking forward to seeing everything finish


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Looking great look at the Blue Dream go. She aint finished believe that. Should be 2-3x after its all said and done. Love that strain form HSO and I think I will get more seeds to pop one day. I thought the Black Russian got split? Excuse my stoner mind lol keep up the great work bro. looking forward to seeing everything finish


Hey bro yeah the Black Russian did split but I taped her up and she made a full recovery lol weed got to love it so strong split a girl in half and she loves it comes back stronger then ever 

Yeah I can't wait to see the blue dreams in full flower after watching your girl I was 110% sold 

Thanks for dropping in bro


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 16, 2015)

Flower 12/12
Day 16

Hi all girls are coming a long nicely bubblegum is a head of the game like normal

Feeding 80 liter Res
RO water 0.0EC
Cal-mag 40ML added to bring the EC to 0.2
Canna Coco A 210ml - B 230ml
Canna rhizotonic 80ml
Canna Boost 80ml
End EC 1.3
PH 6.0

Flushed the girls with a mix of just A&B the other day the girls seems very happy can't really complain at all feeding now every 2nd day the ones in the smaller pots will need to be everyday soon i think i should of transplanted and shouldn't of kept so many girls in a small space but live and learn i knew it was going to be a tight fit i would say there stretch is starting to slow down girls are gaining around half a inch a day now and all around 40" tall still in need to put the net up but ill wait till the stretch has stopped

They are a nice stack going on with the node spacing so i think there is going to be some really nice colas in the next few weeks also another lollipop session has been done another fan as been added below to keep the air moving around the base of the girls

anyway brothers and sisters


PS: going to put a cool white light in the tent so i can take some better photos with out the HPS lighting


----------



## Kind Sir (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey bud, what day are you on?

What exactly are you using for nutes?

Have you used (for example, Visqueen) on a DIY tent or anything? My 4x4 tent isnfor flowering now, I wanted to use Panda or whatever on a DIY veg tent or use with a dresser I have, thanks for always helping. Jealous.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 16, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> Hey bud, what day are you on?
> 
> What exactly are you using for nutes?
> 
> Have you used (for example, Visqueen) on a DIY tent or anything? My 4x4 tent isnfor flowering now, I wanted to use Panda or whatever on a DIY veg tent or use with a dresser I have, thanks for always helping. Jealous.


Hello my bro all the info is in the post above ^^^ 

Never done a DIY went my brother did when he first started just used a wardrobe worked well he used it for years till i started using a tent then he changed to a tent

grow tents are cheap anyway bro you will most likely end up spending the same amount on making a DIY 

Day 16 flower and Canna nutes thanks for dropping in bro


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Apr 16, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Flower 12/12
> Day 16
> 
> Hi all girls are coming a long nicely bubblegum is a head of the game like normal
> ...


Dude...these are amazing. Are these 16 days since you saw your 1st pistols or when you flipped? Can't be from when you flipped could it?


----------



## IndicaAngel (Apr 16, 2015)

Looking GREAT! over here! I wish I could pack a room like that, but I can't I have serious ocd, not 
just what people say, like oh I'm a little ocd. but I have to space my plants n shit or it drives me nuts. I envy the full use of space in there!
Maybe one day I can staple my hands to something and do it? who knows. I'm off to take pics of my girls then a Dr appt. catch ya later! Stay High n happy my friends.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 16, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Dude...these are amazing. Are these 16 days since you saw your 1st pistols or when you flipped? Can't be from when you flipped could it?


No bro 16 days from change of light  they are coming along nicely i think this is going to be a good run with how things are going i can't wait to see how this run turns out


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Apr 16, 2015)

WOW. I'm going to go back through your journal and carefully study your feeding. I recently bought some new nutrients...one of which is the Canna Coco A+B.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 16, 2015)

IndicaAngel said:


> Looking GREAT! over here! I wish I could pack a room like that, but I can't I have serious ocd, not
> just what people say, like oh I'm a little ocd. but I have to space my plants n shit or it drives me nuts. I envy the full use of space in there!
> Maybe one day I can staple my hands to something and do it? who knows. I'm off for a Dr appt. catch ya later! Stay High n happy my friends.


Hey Angel yeah i feel you about the space i don't like it so packed but at the same time i have never maxed a space out so its going to be good to see how it turns out in yield 
good luck at the Dr hope everything is on the road to recovery x


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 16, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> WOW. I'm going to go back through your journal and carefully study your feeding. I recently bought some new nutrients...one of which is the Canna Coco A+B.


DAMN IT! did a big post and my keyboard grab everything and deleted it FML

Like i was saying before it all got removed was with canna as its a VEG and BlOOM in one i find if you use more Part:A in Veg and More Part:B in flower the girls seem to like it only by 10-20% going by what they recommend so if your doing a 5 Gallon mix and your meant to use 10ml of A and 10ml of B

Example
11ml of A and 9ml of B in veg and the other way around in flower


I have been using Canna for some time now well its all i have used apart from my first grow its very easy a bit salty so watering down a mix like 5 feeds 100% then the next 2 at 50% making sure the run of is as close to your ideal PPM or EC level you want

This time now that i am using RO water i am going to make sure i keep my max EC of 1.8 maybe lower depending on how the girls go if i notice burn ill back off so the mix i made yesterday was 1.3 then my next will be 1.5 then 1.8 and that will be around week 5 when they get there PK boost then ill tape it down dropping 0.2 each week till i harvest

I hope that makes some sense i just had a huge session of bubblegum and the more i write the higher i seem to be getting so for now i am going to go look at the lady's enjoy your day or night


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Apr 16, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> DAMN IT! did a big post and my keyboard grab everything and deleted it FML
> 
> Like i was saying before it all got removed was with canna as its a VEG and BlOOM in one i find if you use more Part:A in Veg and More Part:B in flower the girls seem to like it only by 10-20% going by what they recommend so if your doing a 5 Gallon mix and your meant to use 10ml of A and 10ml of B
> 
> ...


Makes perfect sense. Thank you.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 16, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Flower 12/12
> Day 16
> 
> Hi all girls are coming a long nicely bubblegum is a head of the game like normal
> ...





IndicaAngel said:


> Looking GREAT! over here! I wish I could pack a room like that, but I can't I have serious ocd, not
> just what people say, like oh I'm a little ocd. but I have to space my plants n shit or it drives me nuts. I envy the full use of space in there!
> Maybe one day I can staple my hands to something and do it? who knows. I'm off to take pics of my girls then a Dr appt. catch ya later! Stay High n happy my friends.


Looking good as always bro. I know you and Angel may not like it packed like that but you will get the most out your setup this way for yield. Using all the lumens and not wasting is good long as there is plenty air flow. You will see bro at the end of this run. Keep it up


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Apr 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Looking good as always bro. I know you and Angel may not like it packed like that but you will get the most out your setup this way for yield. Using all the lumens and not wasting is good long as there is plenty air flow. You will see bro at the end of this run. Keep it up


Indica...you and I have similar OCD tendencies but are just on the opposite ends of the spectrum. For example, anytime I see a gap in a canopy as small as 4 inches by 4 inches I cringe and say "A cola should be there. That's wasted light".


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Looking good as always bro. I know you and Angel may not like it packed like that but you will get the most out your setup this way for yield. Using all the lumens and not wasting is good long as there is plenty air flow. You will see bro at the end of this run. Keep it up


Thanks brother yeah I just need to make sure the girls don't lay on the sides of the tent or will be at risk of mould later on 

Like you said long as I keep good air flow shouldn't run in to any trouble 

In other news I am only going to run one plant in the 100% perlite run and I'll be scroging her also I just fixed the scrog net up again I am to lazy to start another log with her so I'll just post a photo In here from time to time once she kicks off just topped her and will start lst once she recovers from the topping 

Thanks for the love all till tomorrow


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 16, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Indica...you and I have similar OCD tendencies but are just on the opposite ends of the spectrum. For example, anytime I see a gap in a canopy as small as 4 inches by 4 inches I cringe and say "A cola should be there. That's wasted light".


i hear you when I was running that last flower tent I had so much unused space it made me sad that's why I kind of wanted to see what happens when you max it out only time will tell if it was a + or a -

The thing I think about not using all the space and giving the girls a bit of room is you will get the close to the max out of her with out needing to scrog as some of the lower buds will not develop to there max that's why I keep trying to stay on top of the lollipping

But know more lollipping now I am just going to put this net up and let the girls go


----------



## IndicaAngel (Apr 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Looking good as always bro. I know you and Angel may not like it packed like that but you will get the most out your setup this way for yield. Using all the lumens and not wasting is good long as there is plenty air flow. You will see bro at the end of this run. Keep it up


I never said I didn't like it!  I LOVE it, I think it looks great. what I said is I have OCD and I literally CAN'T allow my plants to do that.
totally different. If I had 1$ for all the times I've packed a room only to move them out.
I'd be so very rich!


----------



## IndicaAngel (Apr 16, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Indica...you and I have similar OCD tendencies but are just on the opposite ends of the spectrum. For example, anytime I see a gap in a canopy as small as 4 inches by 4 inches I cringe and say "A cola should be there. That's wasted light".


I wish mine ran to that direction! I really really wish it did. I would be very happy! 
except then I would be fighting myself to not put in too many.. but hey. It's always something right?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 20, 2015)

Day 20 12/12 Flower 

Hello all things are going well i did however notice the black Russian right at the back as something wrong with her i gave her a flush and noticed the EC was high very odd as the rest have been getting the same food but the run off as been fine she should be fine now that she has been flushed 

I'll just need to keep a close eye on her over the next couple of days apart from that things are going well girls are starting to put on some frost one is standing out but the others are still nice glad i kept the twins and split them up they are both going strong don't kill your twins if you notice them just split them up ASAP

Sorry for the shit photo's didn't get to the girls in time to get some without the HPS warming up next update in 4 days thanks for looking


----------



## IndicaAngel (Apr 20, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Day 20 12/12 Flower
> 
> Hello all things are going well i did however notice the black Russian right at the back as something wrong with her i gave her a flush and noticed the EC was high very odd as the rest have been getting the same food but the run off as been fine she should be fine now that she has been flushed
> 
> ...


Things are really going in there! glad you got her sorted out. Stay high and happy!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2015)

Looking good bro. Glad you caught that girl before she got too bad. My Chernobyl is doing much better too as I topdressed her with some supersoil and she's looking much better since I did that last week. She's a nute whore from what I hear so I'll may sure next run she will have plenty supersoil to get her through. She was only in base and I think she ate the rest of the stuff up quick during stretch. 

That Blue Dream is looking superb bro. That one starts to get very frosty very early. You will be amazed at the resin production. Keep it up bro can't wait to see those big frosty buds


----------



## Kind Sir (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey dude, are your plants touching eachother and how far away is your light? Lastly, howndo you hang your fan in the corner?

My plants are short and bushy except for two, which I am doing LST on the taller non topped plants but it seems I keep my light really close compared to others unless thats just thr camera. Measured it this morning, about 11 inch away. Looks good dude, what day total are you on?


----------



## Benelli (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 420 all. DN, wow...looking fantastic, been reading this since the start.

I just copped a BD about 4 weeks ago. Been curing in jars for about 2 1/2 weeks. Tried for 1st time the other night in a clean bong. WOW. 1 hit and I was in la-la land. I topped and lst mine too much and ended up with tons of small nuggets. I guess grow and learn, right?

Keep it up!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2015)

Benelli said:


> Happy 420 all. DN, wow...looking fantastic, been reading this since the start.
> 
> I just copped a BD about 4 weeks ago. Been curing in jars for about 2 1/2 weeks. Tried for 1st time the other night in a clean bong. WOW. 1 hit and I was in la-la land. I topped and lst mine too much and ended up with tons of small nuggets. I guess grow and learn, right?
> 
> Keep it up!


Great smoke wish I still had my girl but lost her. Gonna have the real deal Blue Dream soon. When I top and lst I only top once for 4 main colas once you train those 4 mains the side branches come up and becomes tops. No need to top a lot unless you dealing with stretch monsters which Blue Dream is but she can be controlled with right lst. Shave the legs on the mains too so you don't harvest a lot of larf and popcorn buds.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Looking good bro. Glad you caught that girl before she got too bad. My Chernobyl is doing much better too as I topdressed her with some supersoil and she's looking much better since I did that last week. She's a nute whore from what I hear so I'll may sure next run she will have plenty supersoil to get her through. She was only in base and I think she ate the rest of the stuff up quick during stretch.
> 
> That Blue Dream is looking superb bro. That one starts to get very frosty very early. You will be amazed at the resin production. Keep it up bro can't wait to see those big frosty buds


Thanks bro shes doing well i think its the only down size to running so many stains is they are not all the same some like more food some like less i think the black Russian that's showing signs of a deficiency is from *Calcium* being to low or a lock out never had a Cal-mag deficiency because I have always ran tap water now that I have changed to RO now I am only running my Cal-mag at 0.2 EC might need to bump it up to 0.4 the rest of the girls are fine but that one is showing like rust like spots anyway sure she will be okay the other black Russian is on the same food and not showing any signs 

Thanks for dropping in bro



Kind Sir said:


> Hey dude, are your plants touching eachother and how far away is your light? Lastly, howndo you hang your fan in the corner?
> 
> My plants are short and bushy except for two, which I am doing LST on the taller non topped plants but it seems I keep my light really close compared to others unless thats just thr camera. Measured it this morning, about 11 inch away. Looks good dude, what day total are you on?


Hey bro yeah they are touching each other but i have a lot of air flow in the room so she will be fine the light is around 18" from the top of the plant as i need it high to get the coverage i might of been better off running my old 2x600 watts for better coverage but at the same time i wanted to see what the 1000 watts could do

Long as you do the hand test you can get your lights nice and close but don't get them to close or you will end up burning tops and slowing growth down that and burning your buds is never a good thing total days i think i vegged for about 50 something days and now 20 days off flower so in total some where around 70 days off from seed maybe a little more if you look at the first post that should help with the dates 

Thanks for dropping in bro 




Benelli said:


> Happy 420 all. DN, wow...looking fantastic, been reading this since the start.
> 
> I just copped a BD about 4 weeks ago. Been curing in jars for about 2 1/2 weeks. Tried for 1st time the other night in a clean bong. WOW. 1 hit and I was in la-la land. I topped and lst mine too much and ended up with tons of small nuggets. I guess grow and learn, right?
> 
> Keep it up!


Hey @Benelli welcome bro nice to have you along for the ride yeah i have only heard good things about the blue dream so had to get my hands on her after watching @akhiymjames grow her out i was 100% and yeah bro we are all learning here growing is a skill that takes time as every grow i am learning new things and tweaking things it's a great hobby 

make sure you lollipop your girl more next time i hate pop corn buds they shit me when i first started growing i would waste my time trimming them to get more yield but now i don't even try trim them anymore if i get them i just cut them right off and add them to the trim and make it in to hash 

Awesome to have you drop in and hope you enjoy the show all the best


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 21, 2015)

Day 21 - 12/12 Flower


Hey all

Took two of the girls out of the tent to check PH and EC run off all good a little high on the Bubblegum but flush her down to level took a couple of photos still think its amazing how fast the bubblegum pack's it on i can't tell you how much i love her shes a great phenotype

Also did another lolloping session as there was a bit of lower grow not getting much light so chopped it off Photos is from a Bubblegum and one of the Blue dream twins

Well enjoy your day or night all the best


----------



## Mainlinekush (Apr 21, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Day 21 - 12/12 Flower
> 
> 
> Hey all
> ...


Looking great brother I'm signing in from Jamaica yeah Man it's awesome here.


----------



## IndicaAngel (Apr 21, 2015)

want bubblegum!  ... looks great DN!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 21, 2015)

Mainlinekush said:


> Looking great brother I'm signing in from Jamaica yeah Man it's awesome here.


Oh bro you are living the dream would love to get over there one day give me some good music good food fat joint laying back watching the sunset any day of the year i am going on a break soon ill be going to Thailand in a couple of months no smoking over there unless i want to go to jail for 20 years  i will replace weed with food and drinks also that pork looks awesome! makes me hungry looking forward to your return bro can't wait to see how the Cree project went


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 22, 2015)

So, yesterday Im looking at the new photos you posted and I hear a knock at my office window. I turn around and there is a cop looking in my window. After i just about shit my pants, i realize it is my wife's old friend that just became a cop and he is just here to say hello.

He is actually a good guy that knew we are both MJ patients and couldn't care less. I let him in with your photos filling my computer screen but he never looked at it. He got a call and had to leave in a hurry....but i was still shaking.


Nice photos by the way........


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 22, 2015)

Dr Gruber said:


> So, yesterday Im looking at the new photos you posted and I hear a knock at my office window. I turn around and there is a cop looking in my window. After i just about shit my pants, i realize it is my wife's old friend that just became a cop and he is just here to say hello.
> 
> He is actually a good guy that knew we are both MJ patients and couldn't care less. I let him in with your photos filling my computer screen but he never looked at it. He got a call and had to leave in a hurry....but i was still shaking.
> 
> ...


That's awesome but also scary long as he don't know what your hobby is your all good I don't like to trust anyone with me growing my mates know I always got weed but would never tell them I grow think it's best that way there all cool cats but at the same time loss lips sink ships

So telling people is a big no no sometimes I find it hard when your growing some awesome fat buds but I just don't the only one that knows is my brother and this forum apart from that not a soul

Awesome to have you drop
In


PS your girls are looking awesome


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 22, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> That's awesome but also scary long as he don't know what your hobby is your all good I don't like to trust anyone with me growing my mates know I always got weed but would never tell them I grow think it's best that way there all cool cats but at the same time loss lips sink ships
> 
> So telling people is a big no no sometimes I find it hard when your growing some awesome fat buds but I just don't the only one that knows is my brother and this forum apart from that not a soul
> 
> ...


If you wanna continue doing this hobby we love than you must carry it this way or like you said ship will sink. It's why I've been able to grow for the years I have. I don't tell anyone shit lol


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 26, 2015)

Day 26 Flower 12/12

Hello all not much to say girls have been flushed again I found the problem the black russian the PH was low I was feeding at 6.2 PH and it was coming out at 5.4 so that's why she is having calcium deficiency as we all know if the PH is to low the plant can not use the calcium she needs anyway shes been flushed again till the level was up to 5.8 and ill keep a eye on her i think the leaf damage will be sure to stunt her growth 


All the other girls are doing well and really starting to pack on the frost well for now ill make this a short update till the end of week 4 in 2 days enjoy your day or night


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 26, 2015)

Man that's that lovely Blue Dream putting out that frost. I can spot her a mile away. Man I'm mad I don't have mines. Can't believe I let my cuts die. 

Have you thought about feeding the Black Russian separate from the others? I know you can get more calcium at a higher ph. She might need her feelings to be at 6.5 to give her more calcium. Looking great bro wait till those buds start swelling. How's the smells she giving off that hazey smell and the blueberry syrup smell yet? Mines switched back and forth. Can't wait to see this finish for you


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man that's that lovely Blue Dream putting out that frost. I can spot her a mile away. Man I'm mad I don't have mines. Can't believe I let my cuts die.
> 
> Have you thought about feeding the Black Russian separate from the others? I know you can get more calcium at a higher ph. She might need her feelings to be at 6.5 to give her more calcium. Looking great bro wait till those buds start swelling. How's the smells she giving off that hazey smell and the blueberry syrup smell yet? Mines switched back and forth. Can't wait to see this finish for you


Hey bro yeah it's sad you last that cutting but if you end up getting the real deal clone only blue dream then it's not a total lose however your phenotype was sexy

Yeah blue dream is frosting it up I can wait till they really pack there weight on over the next 4-5 weeks 

With the Black Russian I was thinking I might feed her on her own but I really think she's not going to recover as the leaf damage is bad the other Black Russian is fine and the one in veg that's in 100% perlite is the Same pheno as the one that has the problem the growth rate of the 100% perlite is fast I like it 

Also when it comes to smell the bubblegum is too strong can't smell anything apart from that and it's like the bubblegum smell soaks in to the other girls lol sticky girls love the smell of bubblegum and on that note where is my bong 

.....

Right i did however take one of the blue dreams out for look and stuck my noes in to her flowers and I would say she's got the haze smell I am hoping the blueberry smell comes that sounds awesome

Thanks for dropping in my bro hope the weekend is treating you well


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Apr 26, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Day 26 Flower 12/12
> 
> Hello all not much to say girls have been flushed again I found the problem the black russian the PH was low I was feeding at 6.2 PH and it was coming out at 5.4 so that's why she is having calcium deficiency as we all know if the PH is to low the plant can not use the calcium she needs anyway shes been flushed again till the level was up to 5.8 and ill keep a eye on her i think the leaf damage will be sure to stunt her growth
> 
> ...


Looking stellar man!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 28, 2015)

@akhiymjames

Hey bro I don't normally touch my girls in flower apart from if I need to to move them and tonight I check my run off as I do and the ph keeps dropping so I took one of the blue dreams out and holy shit blueberry syrup smell was amazing super sticky couldn't smell it over the bubblegum in the tent but once I took her out she was great

Next run is going to be a all blue dream run  I'll do 4 plants in 7 gallon pots under the 1000 watts

But train them better and put up a screen

Know update today apart from the smell my ph keeps dropping and it's doing my head in but I flushed them all again and on the next feed they start there PK13/14


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 28, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> @akhiymjames
> 
> Hey bro I don't normally touch my girls in flower apart from if I need to to move them and tonight I check my run off as I do and the ph keeps dropping so I took one of the blue dreams out and holy shit blueberry syrup smell was amazing super sticky couldn't smell it over the bubblegum in the tent but once I took her out she was great
> 
> ...


Sounds like you may need to up the feed a lil to balance them eating so much. I think that's why your ph is dropping cus they're using up the nutes fast or raise ph of the feed. 

Bro I thought I was tripping when I first smelled it but that's the best way the describe the smell straight blueberry syrup. You will get the haze terpine profile too. When she cures it's like a blueberry candy. Your gonna love her bro.


----------



## RoDDin (Apr 29, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Day 26 Flower 12/12
> 
> Hello all not much to say girls have been flushed again I found the problem the black russian the PH was low I was feeding at 6.2 PH and it was coming out at 5.4 so that's why she is having calcium deficiency as we all know if the PH is to low the plant can not use the calcium she needs anyway shes been flushed again till the level was up to 5.8 and ill keep a eye on her i think the leaf damage will be sure to stunt her growth
> 
> ...


Omg, looks like something out of hightimes magazine. Awesome work on ur plants. Respect.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 29, 2015)

RoDDin said:


> Omg, looks like something out of hightimes magazine. Awesome work on ur plants. Respect.


Thanks brother they are getting there come back in a couple of weeks once they pack on the bulk over the next 5 weeks 

Thanks for dropping in


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 4, 2015)

Day 34 - Flower - 12/12

Hello all hope everything is going well

The girls are doing well and starting to put on some weight looks like everything is going to need to be flower for around 9 weeks apart from the bubblegum

Nothing much to really say everything is going to plan still having a little bit of trouble with the PH but i have been feeding them at 6.3 and the run off is around 5.8 so its not perfect but they all seems to be enjoying life and praying to the light god

   




On a side note my little project of testing a 100% perlite grow is working out as you can see from the photo there is one in coco and one in perlite i just transplanted the poor little ones as they were really root stunted as they had no room for new roots being in little pots they are both the same age I have been amazed with the grow rate its not fair to compare them yes they are the same age but one is in a 1/4 gallon pot and one is in a 7 gallon so just its had room to grow

I just transplanted the next gen in 4 gallon pots and they will be vegged for another 4 weeks or until the other girls in flower are done they are only under a 250watt so the ones in the small pots are very stretchy but they will soon change now they have more room

The grow on the perlite is amazing i don't know what i will flower her with i might change out the 1000 watts and just run my flower tent on 600 and put another 600 on the 100% perlite girl and scrog her out ill need to make up my mind soon because shes growing so damn fast

 




All the best


----------



## akhiymjames (May 4, 2015)

Those ladies are getting chunky bro and moving along pretty fast. Very healthy and frosty too. Don't worry about that runoff being low it's just showing they're eating pretty good. Amazing work as always bro. Can't wait to see the 100% perlite grow too I'm gonna be starting mines prolly next week. Don't know what to grow most likely be Platinum Delight but it may be something else


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 4, 2015)

Thanks my bro I hope the heat has cooled from that shit day over the weekend

Your PD would be a enjoy to watch you turn that in to hydro beast but it doesn't really matter what you pick it's going to be awesome



(Perlite grow )
I am amazed how much faster they recover from training in perlite I seem to top her and super crop her and she's back to shooting out new growth in know time wish I tried it sooner just sad it's not a blue dream if only I knew that the Black Russian was going to be a bit of a flop but then Again it might be fine this run

Also like doing a set up where it's almost set and forget as the timers on lights and water makes it easy

I was only watering every 24 hours as I didn't set the timer up till Friday now I have it watering every 6 hours

And will change that once she starts drinking more


----------



## RoDDin (May 6, 2015)

*speechless*


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 6, 2015)

Day 36 flower

This are going well i did a little miss count on when to add my PK13/14 was meant to be from week 5-6... but i was high the last time i did a mix last week so i added PK13/14 and have been feeding them with it not a big deal i only added it at 50% the recommend amount anyway so its all good i need to do a new mix maybe tomorrow so ill at it at 50% again and run it for another week

As my PH run off as been very low i have now been feeding my girls with a PH of 6.5 to try bring it up as i don't want to move them as i have the net up now and they are starting to get a bit top heavy so try to limit there movement at this stage i did notice a little tip burn on two of the girls but they will be fine another strong week of feeding then ill start to drop her at around week 7

I don't be leave in a full flush i just drop it down a little don't take a way the food when they need it the most but then again each to there own


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 6, 2015)

Nice bro!! Looking fat as hell...and healthy!! Top stuff mate


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (May 6, 2015)

Looking fantastic! Glad your PH issues are getting better. Were you able to determine if the CalMag was a contributing factor?


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 6, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Looking fantastic! Glad your PH issues are getting better. Were you able to determine if the CalMag was a contributing factor?


Thanks bro i am not 100% yet as I am still running that nutrient mix but ill make a new mix up in the morning just running the RO filter to get my 80 liters oh and shit make sure you get something to cut off your water/filter when its full i have flooded my bathroom about 3 times now as i put it on go have a smoke and forget about it for 10 hours this time i set a timer to remind me to shut it off 

This time i am not going to add any Cal-mag at all as there should still be a lot in the coco and i will still run my PH at 6.5 till all my girls are back up to 6.2 then ill drop it down like you were saying before i shouldn't need it all the time so ill give them one feed every 2 weeks with 50% cal-mag the PH has been a real pain in the ass but it just goes to show not all strains are the same some don't give a shit and some hate it only two have been effected by it 

One Black Russian and one blue dream but i am hoping i got to the Bluedream before she turns out like the Black Russian all a new learning thing for me changing to RO water has been a pain in the ass but once i dial it in should be fine as ill be able to push the girls to the limit and get the most out of them  

Only 2-3 weeks left till i pull the bubblegum so that will be good have a big more room in the flower tent i have the girls in veg under a 400 metal halide as the 250 watt HPS was making the girls get a bit to stretchy for me but they have been transplanted and LST so should be fine now so i picked two plants to try making fem seeds one Super Skunk and one Blue Dream going to do the bottom half of each plant with the Colloidal Silver and see how it turns


Thanks for dropping in bro


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 6, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nice bro!! Looking fat as hell...and healthy!! Top stuff mate


Thanks bro yeah they are starting to come along looking forward to the next 4 weeks as they really start to pack on the fat i was thinking next time ill go back to 2x600watts 
as i like the 1000 watts but the 2x600 will give me better light coverage plus a bigger yield over all me thinks

Thanks for looking bro


----------



## greendave (May 6, 2015)

DAM DN LOOKING AWESOME,DAM DAM DAM.


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 6, 2015)

greendave said:


> DAM DN LOOKING AWESOME,DAM DAM DAM.


 Thanks bro and welcome glad to have you along for the ride hope you enjoy feel free to drop in anytime


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 7, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Thanks bro yeah they are starting to come along looking forward to the next 4 weeks as they really start to pack on the fat i was thinking next time ill go back to 2x600watts
> as i like the 1000 watts but the 2x600 will give me better light coverage plus a bigger yield over all me thinks
> 
> Thanks for looking bro


 Sounds like a wicked plan bro, can never say no to more dank hey


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (May 7, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Thanks bro yeah they are starting to come along looking forward to the next 4 weeks as they really start to pack on the fat i was thinking next time ill go back to 2x600watts
> as i like the 1000 watts but the 2x600 will give me better light coverage plus a bigger yield over all me thinks
> 
> Thanks for looking bro


Does it look like the 1000 is generating fatter and more dense buds?


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 7, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Does it look like the 1000 is generating fatter and more dense buds?



Hey bro at the moment I think the grow rate is around the same as the 600 watts i was looking back at my old log with pineapple chunk and jack herer grow just to see if they are on track and i would say they look around the same size if not smaller kinda of odd as my temps are dialed in lights out i am getting (18c/64 20c/68f ) - and lights on (22c-71.6 - 24c/75f MAX)

I don't touch the buds at all when i am in flower so i don't know how hard they are i am hoping that they will really start to pack on the weight over the next 4 weeks everyone says they get fatter harder buds with the 1000 watts so that's what i am hoping for that's why i changed if not ill go back to running 2x600s i guess we will all see when it comes to the total yield at the end if i don't get more then 1.5 pounds ill be going back to my old set up

as i am working with new strains if the yield is a little lower ill give the 1000 watts another shot with just blue dream so i am sorry bro i can't help


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (May 7, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey bro at the moment I think the grow rate is around the same as the 600 watts i was looking back at my old log with pineapple chunk and jack herer grow just to see if they are on track and i would say they look around the same size if not smaller kinda of odd as my temps are dialed in lights out i am getting (18c/64 20c/68f ) - and lights on (22c-71.6 - 24c/75f MAX)
> 
> I don't touch the buds at all when i am in flower so i don't know how hard they are i am hoping that they will really start to pack on the weight over the next 4 weeks everyone says they get fatter harder buds with the 1000 watts so that's what i am hoping for that's why i changed if not ill go back to running 2x600s i guess we will all see when it comes to the total yield at the end if i don't get more then 1.5 pounds ill be going back to my old set up
> 
> as i am working with new strains if the yield is a little lower ill give the 1000 watts another shot with just blue dream so i am sorry bro i can't help


Curious to see the differences once they finish.


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 7, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Curious to see the differences once they finish.


Yeah i can't wait two bubblegum with come out at week 8 and then ill leave the rest till they finish and then once all is dry do a total dry weight i don't do wet weight i made that mistake once and will never do it again


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 9, 2015)

Looking good bro. Digging the growth pattern on your plants, lot of spear tops in there. Cheers man.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 9, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey bro at the moment I think the grow rate is around the same as the 600 watts i was looking back at my old log with pineapple chunk and jack herer grow just to see if they are on track and i would say they look around the same size if not smaller kinda of odd as my temps are dialed in lights out i am getting (18c/64 20c/68f ) - and lights on (22c-71.6 - 24c/75f MAX)
> 
> I don't touch the buds at all when i am in flower so i don't know how hard they are i am hoping that they will really start to pack on the weight over the next 4 weeks everyone says they get fatter harder buds with the 1000 watts so that's what i am hoping for that's why i changed if not ill go back to running 2x600s i guess we will all see when it comes to the total yield at the end if i don't get more then 1.5 pounds ill be going back to my old set up
> 
> as i am working with new strains if the yield is a little lower ill give the 1000 watts another shot with just blue dream so i am sorry bro i can't help


Tbh bro I think you would've had better buds with the two 600s better coverage than one 1000. Plus I think you would yield more too as two 600s give you 200 more watts than one 1000 but I really don't know. Hopefully you can tell once it's all said and done but I believe that's why they are smaller cuz the loss of 200 watts plus less coverage. We shall see but amazing work. Those are gonna be some fat buds regardless. Keep it up bro looking forward to seeing them finish.


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 10, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looking good bro. Digging the growth pattern on your plants, lot of spear tops in there. Cheers man.


Thanks bro they are looking good happy with them so far apart from the Calcium Deficiency but i think i have fixed it now! thanks for dropping in bro next few weeks should be good once they bulk up!



akhiymjames said:


> Tbh bro I think you would've had better buds with the two 600s better coverage than one 1000. Plus I think you would yield more too as two 600s give you 200 more watts than one 1000 but I really don't know. Hopefully you can tell once it's all said and done but I believe that's why they are smaller cuz the loss of 200 watts plus less coverage. We shall see but amazing work. Those are gonna be some fat buds regardless. Keep it up bro looking forward to seeing them finish.


Yeah i think ill go back to the two 600 i wanted to try the 1000 watts and i think its good but i know the 1200 watts will do a better job i just hope i have fixed this Calcium Deficiency now that i have the PH around 6.0 i think the damage it has done to a couple of the girls is going to lower the yield 

but it was all new changing to RO water and i think @Hot Diggity Sog was on to something with the Cal-mag making the PH swing out of control day 2 of the new feeding+ flush and the PH as not changed so ill only use Cal-mag once and only at 50% recommend every 2 weeks the PH in the res stays the same and doesn't change it's only the run off the girls are doing well and only have a few weeks left so i just need to keep them happy and healthy and all will be good Thanks for dropping in brother 

Also that Perlite girls is a whole new plant she doesn't look like her mother but in a good way shes a beast can't wait to flower her going to be a monster and shes still got another
3+ weeks of veg made up my mind with her shes going to be scrogged and flowered under a 600 watt HPS in her own tent shes under a 400 watt Metal halide at the moment


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (May 10, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Thanks bro they are looking good happy with them so far apart from the Calcium Deficiency but i think i have fixed it now! thanks for dropping in bro next few weeks should be good once they bulk up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope I didn't give you bad advice regarding the cal mag. I use well water which probably reduces my need for calcium and magnesium but since your'e using RO...not sure.
Hopefully a happy medium/balance can be found by only using it at staggered intervals. Hopefully won't be too hard or take too long to figure that out and get it dialed in. Regarding RO...do you buy it or do you make your own?


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 10, 2015)

Yeah it wont hurt to try i need to find out whats doing it and knocking one thing off at a time will help me find out what is it 

also i make my own i got a 3 stage RO system real easy to use just plug it in to the tap and let it do its thing only paid $100 was told the filter should last 6-12 months depending on the use and its $40 for full set of new filters


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (May 10, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> .........?


That dbag has been spamming all of us. Please report him.


----------



## sunni (May 10, 2015)

removed your post dirty nerd, hes just some pissed off banned member spamming a profile because he thinks its someone but it isnt, sorry bout that folks


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> removed your post dirty nerd, hes just some pissed off banned member spamming a profile because he thinks its someone but it isnt, sorry bout that folks


Thanks Sunni much appreciated 


Hot Diggity Sog said:


> That dbag has been spamming all of us. Please report him.


Thanks Diggity i did that was very random


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 10, 2015)

Hello everyone just a little update on the Vegging beast this is the Black Russian in 100% perlite she is a monster and she wants to flower per-flowering like crazy but i will not be letting the beast out of the cage for atleast 20 more days  so in that time she is going to be huge! @akhiymjames hey bro as you have done a 100% perlite grow i have noticed the EC dropping dose that mean shes eatting the food and its time to do a top up... ? EC was 1.0 now its 0.6 PH has stayed the same..... any help with this would be good thanks


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 10, 2015)




----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hello everyone just a little update on the Vegging beast this is the Black Russian in 100% perlite she is a monster and she wants to flower per-flowering like crazy but i will not be letting the beast out of the cage for atleast 20 more days  so in that time she is going to be huge! @akhiymjames hey bro as you have done a 100% perlite grow i have noticed the EC dropping dose that mean shes eatting the food and its time to do a top up... ? EC was 1.0 now its 0.6 PH has stayed the same..... any help with this would be good thanks


Damn she is a beast bro. She's gonna be a monster for you. Are you gonna trim her skirt a lil? I would to let some air flow through her I know you got good air flow already but you get rid of some of those small tiny branches and get you some clones of her too. 

Yea when the EC is dropping that means she's eating. Depending on how fast she's eating will depend on how much you need to top up with. Sometimes I just top up with 1/4 of what I'm feeding but most of the time I just topped up with plain water. It helps keep the ph in range and also keeps things clean where it doesn't take a lot to flush at the end of the week. But sometime I do top up with more nutes but no more than 1/4 strength. Hope this helps bro


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn she is a beast bro. She's gonna be a monster for you. Are you gonna trim her skirt a lil? I would to let some air flow through her I know you got good air flow already but you get rid of some of those small tiny branches and get you some clones of her too.
> 
> Yea when the EC is dropping that means she's eating. Depending on how fast she's eating will depend on how much you need to top up with. Sometimes I just top up with 1/4 of what I'm feeding but most of the time I just topped up with plain water. It helps keep the ph in range and also keeps things clean where it doesn't take a lot to flush at the end of the week. But sometime I do top up with more nutes but no more than 1/4 strength. Hope this helps bro



Yeah that's perfect bro thanks i was going to trim today but going to be lazy and most likely do it tomorrow every time i look at her shes growing grow rate is awesome i'll be doing a res change on her tomorrow so ill flush her out first then ill do a fresh mix and top up mid week and keep a eye on the EC 

I was feeding her every 6 hours but now changed it back to every 12 hours and she loves it letting her dry out a bit i might need to change that later but for now she really seems to be liking it thanks for letting me pick your brain i knew you would be able to help  much appreciated


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah that's perfect bro thanks i was going to trim today but going to be lazy and most likely do it tomorrow every time i look at her shes growing grow rate is awesome i'll be doing a res change on her tomorrow so ill flush her out first then ill do a fresh mix and top up mid week and keep a eye on the EC
> 
> I was feeding her every 6 hours but now changed it back to every 12 hours and she loves it letting her dry out a bit i might need to change that later but for now she really seems to be liking it thanks for letting me pick your brain i knew you would be able to help  much appreciated


Sounds good bro. Yea during veg they don't like to be watered a whole lot. When she starts flowering tho she will drink every 2-4. They guzzle in flower and I feel you on being lazy today. I'm gonna do the same but I have to water all the plants so that will take a while and I'll get pics when I water too but that's it. Getting close to harvest so I'm getting anxious. Can't wait to see you flower this beast. Gonna start my hydro grow next week. Gotta get some perlite and I'm good to go


----------



## Kind Sir (May 10, 2015)

What day are you on?


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 10, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> What day are you on?


Hey bro in what flower or veg ..? If veg it's been around 40 days she was under T5 for around 14 days then 20 days under a 250 watt hps now she's under a 400 watt metal helide and will stay there still my girls finish flowering the. She will be flowered under a 600 watt hps

And for the girls in flower they are at day 41 and still have around 3 weeks to go apart from the bubblegum as she is starting to lay down lucky I put the net up as all the girls support one another as they put on there last bit of weight bubblegum buds turn in to compact rocks you can't even push the bud in they feel like rocks never had buds as compact as her before

That's why she don't look that huge but what he lacks in size she makes up for in weight and great smoke


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 11, 2015)

Hey brothers and sisters

Well today i tried to take one of the blue dreams out to flush was that a mistake i was so lucky she didn't break i didn't think the tops were so heavy but when i lifted the net off her she went kamikaze i was so lucky none of the stems broke and had to hug her to hold her together and what a great smell!

When you touch her wow i was blown away i never touch the girls in flower as they say the oil from our hands can be bad for them but i was happy i did the smell is a amazing super strong blueberry i think she will give the bubblegum a run for her money buds are very hard and so so sticky like i have glue on my hands 

so in other words i will not be moving the net till the girls are ready to come out i can't move them anymore way to top heavy sucks that i tired to move as now i had to put up about 15 stings to hold the girl up now real pain in the ass hopefully it didn't put her under to much stress but then again she did have some of her colas laying on the ground 

anyway sorry for the random post just didn't think the girls were so top heavy but i was wrong and that's a good thing anyway full tent update tomorrow!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (May 11, 2015)

Despite the hassle that caused you, that is a good problem to have!


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 11, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Despite the hassle that caused you, that is a good problem to have!


Yeah it was a pain in the ass I just wanted to water and get out and that's what I should of done but apart of me wanted to flush it oh well it's done now and yeah sure is a good problem to have becuase the colas are around the side of a red bull can I didn't think they looked that heavy was I wrong lol plant looked like a wacky inflatable tube man

One of the Black Russians I was thinking was going
To do crap is really packing on some fat colas and still along way to go so happy about that should be a good run


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (May 11, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah it was a pain in the ass I just wanted to water and get out and that's what I should of done but apart of me wanted to flush it oh well it's done now and yeah sure is a good problem to have becuase the colas are around the side of a red bull can I didn't think they looked that heavy was I wrong lol plant looked like a wacky inflatable tube man
> 
> One of the Black Russians I was thinking was going
> To do crap is really packing on some fat colas and still along way to go so happy about that should be a good run


Based on how you are describing things, the 1000 might be creating much heavier buds huh?


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 11, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Based on how you are describing things, the 1000 might be creating much heavier buds huh?


Yeah it seems that way becuase the nets up they are all supporting one another and I haven't touched them I just water and check run off and leave them as I find the hard part is veg once the all training is done you can almost just leave and water when needed

But I would say the 1000 watts is starting to show its true potential and if things keep going and they keep putting on mass this is going to be a very rewarding run as the tent is full there is no more room it's at the max


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (May 11, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah it seems that way becuase the nets up they are all supporting one another and I haven't touched them I just water and check run off and leave them as I find the hard part is veg once the all training is done you can almost just leave and water when needed
> 
> But I would say the 1000 watts is starting to show its true potential and if things keep going and they keep putting on mass this is going to be a very rewarding run as the tent is full there is no more room it's as the max


I'm thinking of taking the plunge into the world of the 1000's! I'm running 3 600's at the moment. 1 for chapter 2 and two more for my prototyping. Gotta build a new room this summer and maybe give the 1000's a go.


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 11, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I'm thinking of taking the plunge into the world of the 1000's! I'm running 3 600's at the moment. 1 for chapter 2 and two more for my prototyping. Gotta build a new room this summer and maybe give the 1000's a go.


Yeah it can't hurt to try the real test will be the final dry weight I wish I placed the plants in different spots in the tent but as I was running all new strains I had no clue what kind of phenotypes I would get the only thing I noticed with the black russian was the buds were a bit airy but they should hardern up in the coming weeks


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 11, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I'm thinking of taking the plunge into the world of the 1000's! I'm running 3 600's at the moment. 1 for chapter 2 and two more for my prototyping. Gotta build a new room this summer and maybe give the 1000's a go.


With the octagons are you are you running a 600 each how are they for heating and cooling ..?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (May 11, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> With the octagons are you are you running a 600 each how are they for heating and cooling ..?


Yup...1 600 per octagon. Temps are not really an issue but mainly because my basement is like 68 degrees and its more than 2000 sq/ft so it stays cool even in summer. Only an issue in the winter when its balls cold. I suppose I can release my V2 octagon today. Too bad I doubt I'll use it...on to V3 already.


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 11, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Yup...1 600 per octagon. Temps are not really an issue but mainly because my basement is like 68 degrees and its more than 2000 sq/ft so it stays cool even in summer. Only an issue in the winter when its balls cold. I suppose I can release my V2 octagon today. Too bad I doubt I'll use it...on to V3 already.


Shit your a busy man I hope this project leads to goods things for you your really putting in the hard yards you should break your basement in to. Three part putting up two walls to divide each have one room for babies/drying one for veg and one for flower


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (May 11, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Shit your a busy man I hope this project leads to goods things for you your really putting in the hard yards you should break your basement in to. Three part putting up two walls to divide each have one room for babies/drying one for veg and one for flower


You read my mind. Will be building a new room...16x12 tentatively. I'm kind of waiting for your reports on using fem spray before I pick my avenue...clones or my own fem seeds.


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 11, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> You read my mind. Will be building a new room...16x12 tentatively. I'm kind of waiting for your reports on using fem spray before I pick my avenue...clones or my own fem seeds.


All good bro I will keep you posted and let you know how it goes I made up my mind I'll only be testing it on one super skunk plant it's PPM 50 hopefully it works I'll be doing a full report in a note pad to keep track of it so if I am successful I'll help with any info you might need


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 12, 2015)

Day 42 flower 12/12

Hello all sorry for the shit photo couldn't get to them in time before the HPS warmed up things are going well the girls are all really packing on the weight its great the 1000 watts is starting to show me what she can do 

and in other news the beast needed to be trained so it was a hard session for her LST and supper cropped the crap out of her and pinched stems once she recovers from this she is going to be huge shes taking over the tent the other plants are being shaded from her now so i am going to have to set up the bigger tent :'( 

Really not much to report they are doing well even the one with the problem is starting to pack on some weight 3 weeks to go but the looks of things but only time will tell
Thanks for looking


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (May 12, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Day 42 flower 12/12
> 
> Hello all sorry for the shit photo couldn't get to them in time before the HPS warmed up things are going well the girls are all really packing on the weight its great the 1000 watts is starting to show me what she can do
> 
> ...


Those look amazing man. For day 42, I can totally see the 1000W difference! Btw...what ballast and bulb are you using currently?


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 12, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Those look amazing man. For day 42, I can totally see the 1000W difference! Btw...what ballast and bulb are you using currently?


Hey bro just a old Magnetic Ballast as for the lamp off the top of my head i can't remember the name ill have a look once the lights off it was only a cheap one i know that yeah i can't wait to see them in a few more weeks and in a couple after that ill enjoy it more when i get to smoke it


----------



## skunkwreck (May 12, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Day 42 flower 12/12
> 
> Hello all sorry for the shit photo couldn't get to them in time before the HPS warmed up things are going well the girls are all really packing on the weight its great the 1000 watts is starting to show me what she can do
> 
> ...


That's freaking nice man !


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 12, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> That's freaking nice man !


Thanks bro they are starting to finish off nicely thanks for dropping in bro


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (May 12, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey bro just a old Magnetic Ballast as for the lamp off the top of my head i can't remember the name ill have a look once the lights off it was only a cheap one i know that yeah i can't wait to see them in a few more weeks and in a couple after that ill enjoy it more when i get to smoke it


Can you comment on your bulb distance with this 1000 vs what it would be if you were running a 600? Are you air cooling it?


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 12, 2015)

Light is around 18 inches from the tops as i needed it high to keep the light coverage also its not air cooled i just have it on the bat wing shade i don't like the tubes they cut to much of the light out and light coverage is shit!

I did at one stage have the 1000 watts around 12 inches from the tops and they seemed to love it but i didn't want to risk it plus the other plants on the outside didn't get good lighting so it needed to go up i found the 600 could stay around 12 inches from the top with out any trouble at all 

So in other words you can have the 600 a lot closer with out any plant damage but i still believe the 1000 watts is going to make heavier buds and longer buds as it can penetrate better then a 600


----------



## skunkwreck (May 13, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> *Humboldt Seed Organisation - Blue Dream*
> 
> This cross of Blueberry and Haze is known for its very pleasant fruity- tangy- earthy taste, blue color, and strong and lasting, mixed mind and body high. The high starts with a sativa high and finishes around 3 hours later with a relaxing indica like muscle easing and pain killing effect.
> 
> ...


Love the Blue Dream "high" but the taste to me was a spicy ,hazey taste that I didn't care for too much (joint) never tried it in a bowl .


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 13, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Love the Blue Dream "high" but the taste to me was a spicy ,hazey taste that I didn't care for too much (joint) never tried it in a bowl .


Yeah i don't mind the hazey taste but i am hoping she has a fruity after taste joints are always nice but i am more of a bong man how long did you flower you girl for... ?


----------



## skunkwreck (May 13, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah i don't mind the hazey taste but i am hoping she has a fruity after taste joints are always nice but i am more of a bong man how long did you flower you girl for... ?


Never grown her but have smoked plenty lol


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 13, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Never grown her but have smoked plenty lol


Well then you better start growing her i am sure she will taste better once you grow her out yourself always taste better when you grow it yourself


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2015)

If it's grown and cured right you should def have the blueberry candy smell. I think since it is a sativa dom strain it's gonna have that haze spicy smell and taste to it but it should have the sweetness from the blueberry. The one I grew smelled like haze and spices when you first smelled her but after that blueberry candy. Would leave the blueberry taste on your lips after smoking. Gosh I hated I let my only clones of her die. Even tho I'm getting the real deal soon I still would've liked to kept her around


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> If it's grown and cured right you should def have the blueberry candy smell. I think since it is a sativa dom strain it's gonna have that haze spicy smell and taste to it but it should have the sweetness from the blueberry. The one I grew smelled like haze and spices when you first smelled her but after that blueberry candy. Would leave the blueberry taste on your lips after smoking. Gosh I hated I let my only clones of her die. Even tho I'm getting the real deal soon I still would've liked to kept her around


Yeah awesome that's sounds like its going to be perfect yeah you had a good phenotype it was like me when i was doing the Jack Herer and the Pineapple chunk and didn't label my clones right and gave all the good phenotypes away to my brother then he gave them away to his mate and now he doesn't talk to him so there is no chance on getting them back if i knew he was going to give them away i would of never giving them to him in the first place the asshole but oh well live and learn if you get the real deal bro you should rock that girl outside if you got the space for her 8ft monster outside would be nice to wake up to every day


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah awesome that's sounds like its going to be perfect yeah you had a good phenotype it was like me when i was doing the Jack Herer and the Pineapple chunk and didn't label my clones right and gave all the good phenotypes away to my brother then he gave them away to his mate and now he doesn't talk to him so there is no chance on getting them back if i knew he was going to give them away i would of never giving them to him in the first place the asshole but oh well live and learn if you get the real deal bro you should rock that girl outside if you got the space for her 8ft monster outside would be nice to wake up to every day


Lol you def trying to get me killed 8ft outdoor monster. The Feds be all over my house madly. HOA would prolly call them on me lol. I wish I could do outdoor like that one day maybe. I am gonna do a small plant outdoor not big clone will go out in July. Don't know what it will be tho


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol you def trying to get me killed 8ft outdoor monster. The Feds be all over my house madly. HOA would prolly call them on me lol. I wish I could do outdoor like that one day maybe. I am gonna do a small plant outdoor not big clone will go out in July. Don't know what it will be tho


Yeah my brother put one outside last season and shit! i was amazed from watching her grow indoors to how she grew outdoors it was like a whole new plant the colors were unreal and the buds were huge and odd thing was the biggest bud on her was at the lowest point of the plant in the shade he didn't even notices it till she chopped also the smoke was not the same i think its because it was done outside with just good soil and inside his in coco and i don't think he flushes


PS: not trying to get your killed I would miss you to much


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah my brother put one outside last season and shit! i was amazed from watching her grow indoors to how she grew outdoors it was like a whole new plant the colors were unreal and the buds were huge and odd thing was the biggest bud on her was at the lowest point of the plant in the shade he didn't even notices it till she chopped also the smoke was not the same i think its because it was done outside with just good soil and inside his in coco and i don't think he flushes
> 
> 
> PS: not trying to get your killed I would miss you to much


I know bro I'm just messing with you but I damn sure wish I could. They're trying to get the medical to jump off if they do I'll be happy for sure


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 15, 2015)

Hello all i took some photos yesterday but didn't upload this is photo update is from day 44 of flower 12/12

as you might be able to tell from the photos the bubblegum is the first and she is almost done but ill give her another week maybe 2 max as the other girls will enjoy the space

    




And i couldn't do a update with out adding a photo of the beast she has recovered from the Super cropping and LST the base stem is getting huge! and that will help with big colas later on down the track over half way now brothers and sisters i can't wait!!!!!! to smoke some new weed! and try give my bubblegum and run for its money thanks for looking


----------



## RoDDin (May 15, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hello all i took some photos yesterday but didn't upload this is photo update is from day 44 of flower 12/12
> 
> as you might be able to tell from the photos the bubblegum is the first and she is almost done but ill give her another week maybe 2 max as the other girls will enjoy the space
> 
> ...


Dude, your grow is epic!! Enough to convince me to start 5 new plants in coco n perlite mix. LoL. And the canna line really makes your plants happy. =D


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 15, 2015)

RoDDin said:


> Dude, your grow is epic!! Enough to convince me to start 5 new plants in coco n perlite mix. LoL. Looks like the canna line really works too. =D


Hey bro thanks a lot yeah canna is a great clean nutrient and very easy to use and gives good results every time it cost a bit $$ but worth it in the end
But then again yes Nutrients plays apart in a grow but its not everything if you use the cheapest shit and give them the love and environment and knowing your plants and how far you can push them to get the most out of them you will still get amazing results its all something we learn in time every grow you will notice you will get better and better 

Some people will have a green thumb and just be good but for the rest of us its all about reading and learning from our mistakes that makes us good 

Good to hear bro COCO/Perlite mix you will love it just like soil remember to always check your run off if you give your plants a good run off every feed you wouldn't get any build up mine just got a bit big and now i can't move them so right now i am doing 5 feeds then feeding 2 feeds at 50% to stop any build up also when coco can't be over watered like soil so long as you have good drainage so that's a good plus

I would recommend putting your pots on a stand or something so you can really get a good run off because once your in flower and they get top heavy you don't or can't really move them i normally always have them boosted but didn't this time because my plan was to main line them all but didn't because we had family staying and my son was sick so just let them go  

What strains are you running this time.... ?


----------



## RoDDin (May 15, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey bro thanks a lot yeah canna is a great clean nutrient and very easy to use and gives good results every time it cost a bit $$ but worth it in the end
> But then again yes Nutrients plays apart in a grow but its not everything if you use the cheapest shit and give them the love and environment and knowing your plants and how far you can push them to get the most out of them you will still get amazing results its all something we learn in time every grow you will notice you will get better and better
> 
> Some people will have a green thumb and just be good but for the rest of us its all about reading and learning from our mistakes that makes us good
> ...


Nice! Thank you so much for awesome advice. I'm itching to try canna. I just popped 2 pineapple chunk n 3 tangerine dream. the current strains at home are 3 weeks away from harvest.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 15, 2015)

Nice work DN, that bubblegum looks beautiful!! Is that the TH seeds version?? Keep up the good work bro


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 15, 2015)

RoDDin said:


> Nice! Thank you so much for awesome advice. I'm itching to try canna. I just popped 2 pineapple chunk n 3 tangerine dream. the current strains at home are 3 weeks away from harvest.


Nice one yeah i did Pineapple Chunk before got one good pheno and the other was shit! the good one finished around day 61-62 i think and the other one could of went to day 100 if i left her go lol but i just chopped her down  also watch out for the stretch she triples in height on flip so if you don't do some training she will take over your tent  its good smoke i am sure you will enjoy it

https://www.rollitup.org/t/jack-herer-pineapple-chunk-from-seed.833947/page-6


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 15, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nice work DN, that bubblegum looks beautiful!! Is that the TH seeds version?? Keep up the good work bro


I have no clue my bro  i wish i knew i got her as a clone off my brother and the guy he got it off is now dead so i will never know its a great phenotype only downsize is she finishes so fast i really need to veg her for longer to get more out of her as shes not the best yielding plant but the smoke is unreal i need to cross her with a blue dream or a big yielding plant to get the yield up thanks for dropping in 

She only need a max of 7 weeks from change of light to 12/12  never seen anything like her when it comes to flowering so fast


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 16, 2015)

Oh damn bro, but hey, who cares in the scheme of things, you got the cut now  doesbt really matter where it came from! 
Good idea crossing to the BD too, that will be a wicked cross! That's super fast hey


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 17, 2015)

Hello all just another side project (Use Colloidal Silver 50ppm to Produce Feminized Seeds)

Well as you know the beast is being a pig and taking up the tent so i had a few that i haven't got to around to transplant them and i didn't want to set up my tent as i am a lazy ass sometimes but pulled my finger out and got it done 

The Super Skunk got the first spray of Colloidal Silver and i will keep spraying once a day till i see balls as i just transplanted them i will give them a few days before i change to 12/12 then its on like donkey kong ill only be spraying the one and using the other two as seed slaves hoping to get a few hundred seeds as ill be using two full plants but only flowering them under a 250 watt HPS

I'll keep things updated on this just in case anyone cares


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 17, 2015)

Day 47 Flower 12/12

Hello all just a little update missed the damn light again! so sorry for the photo got the first one on the bubblegum then it turned on RAGE! but apart from that things are going well at the moment i have been feeding the girl 100% nutrients 5 feeds then drop it down to 50% then 25% then back up to 100% to stop any build up as i can't move them anymore thanks to the tops being to heavy not saying that's a bad thing but just remember you can't just keep feeding at 100% unless you can get a good run off and making sure the run off is the same or close to what your putting it or you will run in to trouble later on down the track 

Also the Black Russian in veg is going nuts i still need to lollipop her and will do tomorrow once i get some new blades i once again supper cropped her as i need to keep her from stretching to much in flower... i hope or ill run out of height! almost thinking i need to put her in to flower but a part of me just wants to keep her going in flower she will double in height 

One thing i do love about super cropping is how fat they make the stems really fattens up the weak stems and turns them in to strong ones once again thanks for looking and i hope you enjoy


----------



## doogey420 (May 17, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Day 47 Flower 12/12
> 
> Hello all just a little update missed the damn light again! so sorry for the photo got the first one on the bubblegum then it turned on RAGE! but apart from that things are going well at the moment i have been feeding the girl 100% nutrients 5 feeds then drop it down to 50% then 25% then back up to 100% to stop any build up as i can't move them anymore thanks to the tops being to heavy not saying that's a bad thing but just remember you can't just keep feeding at 100% unless you can get a good run off and making sure the run off is the same or close to what your putting it or you will run in to trouble later on down the track
> 
> ...


Very nice.!


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 17, 2015)

doogey420 said:


> Very nice.!


Thanks bro just relying to your post on your page i have going at the moment 

Black Russian 
Blue dream
Super skunk 
Mango 
Bubblegum 

It's my first time with a 1000 watts normally run a bigger tent but with two 600 watts but this time I wanted to down size a little but still get a good yield that's what I am hoping the 1000 watts will do 

But becuase of my limited height and light coverage I think I'll be better off using the two 600 in this smaller area but still enjoying the results of the 1000 watts so far next run will be all blue dream she's. Sexy strain 

Thanks for dropping in hope you enjoy the rest of the grow feel free to drop in and post and share your grow if you don't want to start a log would like to see how yours turns out at the end


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Day 47 Flower 12/12
> 
> Hello all just a little update missed the damn light again! so sorry for the photo got the first one on the bubblegum then it turned on RAGE! but apart from that things are going well at the moment i have been feeding the girl 100% nutrients 5 feeds then drop it down to 50% then 25% then back up to 100% to stop any build up as i can't move them anymore thanks to the tops being to heavy not saying that's a bad thing but just remember you can't just keep feeding at 100% unless you can get a good run off and making sure the run off is the same or close to what your putting it or you will run in to trouble later on down the track
> 
> ...


Straight killing it bro!!! Love how you got that tent filled to the max with buds!!! All of them are nice and chunky too. No wasting of space there really nice work. Looking forward to the finish line gonna be a nice harvest for you.


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Straight killing it bro!!! Love how you got that tent filled to the max with buds!!! All of them are nice and chunky too. No wasting of space there really nice work. Looking forward to the finish line gonna be a nice harvest for you.


Thanks my brother it is packed in there wall to wall frosty goodness that huge tower fan takes up to much space but the again it's not meant to be in a small Area and even on low I can't point it on the girls or it will break them

So I bounce it off the tent wall and on the rebound they get the air really can't wait to try all the new strains the tent is amazing all the smells trying to fight to be the best it's heaven well my kind of heaven

I think the blue dream will 100% need to go a full 9 weeks she's still mostly white and still packing it on

Bubblegum will be coming out soon that will free up some space so I can spread the blue dreams out and get them under some better light so they can put on some more weight

I must say the super skunk seemed like she was going to be a beast in veg super tight node spacing never seen anything like it but once I change to flower she got her stretch on and she is in the best place right under the light and she's for the 2nd smallest colas very odd can't win them all she's still a nice plant

I was just hoping she wound be a little better in the yield but you never really know till chop and cure as the buds might be as hard as A rock but I haven't touched them so I have no clue

Thanks for dropping in bro always good to have your support


----------



## IndicaAngel (May 19, 2015)

Looking fantastic as usual ! I'm sorry I haven't been by in awhile, in and out of the hospital and damn dr's.
But I'm making time today to catch up on everyone.
Keep up the great work my friend!


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 19, 2015)

IndicaAngel said:


> Looking fantastic as usual ! I'm sorry I haven't been by in awhile, in and out of the hospital and damn dr's.
> But I'm making time today to catch up on everyone.
> Keep up the great work my friend!


Hello angel 

Don't be sorry you got a lot going on right now and it's understandable you don't have the time for posting and catching up on all the crap talking we do but at the same time it's always great to see you 

Thanks for dropping in


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (May 19, 2015)

doogey420 said:


> Very nice.!


Looking fantastic. Day 47...them crystals should start packing on now. You've already got the size...these are going to finish huge, I can tell!


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 19, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Looking fantastic. Day 47...them crystals should start packing on now. You've already got the size...these are going to finish huge, I can tell!


Yeah bro they are packing it on now i love the final weeks the change is crazy one of the black Russians is really packing on some huge! colas when i seen it yesterday i was amazed i didn't really notice as it was hidden behind the tower fan and the great thing is its far from being finished still all white so i would say at least another two weeks kind of sucks as she was meant to be a 56 day strain.... but you can never really trust the benders when it comes to finish time! 

And the blue dream is going to have some huge colas as well i just wish i put her under the light as the super skunk is not going to be a big yielding plant maybe 2oz but i will not be running her next time apart from my seed project 

Next run is going to be all Blue Dream only 4 ill veg them till they are a good size then flip this way i can spread them out! and fill the room with frosty goodness 

(Seed Project)
In other news with the Super skunk has been spray 3 times a day as they were only under a T5 lighting but that has now change i put them under a 250 HPS and they will be getting there first 12 hour sleep and it will be flower time i am going to spray 2 times a day now till i see balls! and will keep things up today in the last 4 days i have used 100ml/3oz i only have 400ml left so that should give me around 16 more days of spray maybe more now that ill only be doing it 2 times a day if anything changes ill post looking forward to seeing if this works

Will save me a lot of money on seeds thats for sure and there is something about making my own crosses that sounds like fun.


The best is still kicking ass and i am still yet to trim her yet because after watering i can't be stuffed but i need to do it soon and i need to top her or something to control this beast in flower i don't know what i am going to do about the height i think once i get the scrog net up should be fine

Thanks for looking


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 20, 2015)

Hello All just a quick post on the Vegging beauty i gave her a trim not everything but some to get some air moving below i will do another big trim a couple of days before i flower her can't wait to see how she turns out in flower this time i wont get the Cal-Deficiency as i can control what she eats

Thanks all


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 20, 2015)

Nicely done bro, looks very clean underneath


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2015)

What a beast your gonna have bro. Simply amazing and nice trim job too. I'm like you I don't like taking a lot off mines but I will remove all tiny shoot that really won't produce much. How long you planning on vegging her for? She's gonna kill the game once she starts really playing


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 20, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nicely done bro, looks very clean underneath


Thanks brother ill 100% need to do more once she gets flipped i don't think ill run this strain again after this but i took one very nice clone just in case Thanks for dropping in




akhiymjames said:


> What a beast your gonna have bro. Simply amazing and nice trim job too. I'm like you I don't like taking a lot off mines but I will remove all tiny shoot that really won't produce much. How long you planning on vegging her for? She's gonna kill the game once she starts really playing



Hey bro yeah shes going to be a monster ill be vegging her for another 3 weeks...... shes under a 400W Metal Halide! i might flower her sooner but i need to get the scrog screen up but i need to mode it a little and add a second layer screen so they have support once i flip

She will be flowered under a 600 Watt hps hoping to hit the pound+ with her but only time will tell going to pull bubblegum over the weekend she is done i pulled most of her fan leafs off yesterday to make trim easier and will keep putting them off till i chop i can't wait to get her out and move the blue dream under better light the one blue dream cola that is right under the light is huge! and shit its heavy 

I can't wait to do a full blue dream run next time lol the funny thing is the phenotype #1 looked better in the first 4 weeks of flower but now Phenotype #2 is kicking ass! lucky i kept both! next run will be 2X Phenotype #1 - 2X Phenotype #2 that way they can get better lighting and ill be running 2x600 or 1 600 per 2 plants but because there in only a 4.5-4.5 tent they will be using both lights 


Thanks for dropping in bro


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 21, 2015)

Hello all well shit! 
i went to put a Tap in on the run off pipe....... and look what i found rapunzel was hiding in my pot!


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 21, 2015)

@akhiymjames - @Hot Diggity Sog 

So what i wanted to know is should i cut that tail.... ? its gone a little brown as it was running down the pipe the rest was a amazing and white photo doesn't do it justest i have been using Rhizo at 4ml/Liter - 16ml/Gallon

Lucky i went to put that tap on or it would of turned in to a DWC if it made it back to the res lol i placed Hydroton Clay at the base of the pot before adding the perlite but that didn't help i now put some mesh over the tap to hopefully stop this from happening again i did damage some of the roots from removing it from the pipe but topped it up with some more Rhizo to help with any stress

I will be dropping the Rhizo back as i can't have the roots keep growing at this rate! back to 1ml/l - 4ml/g If you haven't used Rhizo before when your girl is in veg smash her with the 4ml/Liter - 16ml/Gallon and you will be amazed at the root growth never seen anything like it before

Tap is fitted and i just rolled that long root up back in to the pot let me know what you think this girl is going to be a beast! perlite gives your girls so much room to grow!

Thanks for looking


----------



## akhiymjames (May 21, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hello all well shit!
> i went to put a Tap in on the run off pipe....... and look what i found rapunzel was hiding in my pot!
> View attachment 3423874 View attachment 3423875 View attachment 3423876 View attachment 3423877 View attachment 3423878


WOW BRO!!! What root growth you have. Is that a 50L pot? If it isn't you gonna need one for that girl as she's growing very very fast. I never had roots like that before and I've never pruned roots either so I wouldn't know what to do. I would say if they are dead then cut them but if they look like they're still alive then keep up. You will def get a pound from that girl. I may have to get some of that Rhizo for root growth and mix with the Cyco when I get mines going. Keep up the great work bro. Can't wait to see this beast flower!!!


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> WOW BRO!!! What root growth you have. Is that a 50L pot? If it isn't you gonna need one for that girl as she's growing very very fast. I never had roots like that before and I've never pruned roots either so I wouldn't know what to do. I would say if they are dead then cut them but if they look like they're still alive then keep up. You will def get a pound from that girl. I may have to get some of that Rhizo for root growth and mix with the Cyco when I get mines going. Keep up the great work bro. Can't wait to see this beast flower!!!


Hey bro yeah it's insane I couldn't believe my eyes so I had to get a photo

The crap thing is becuase I didn't know how this test was going to go I only put her in a 30L pot I didn't think the grow rate would be so much faster and I don't think it will be safe to try transplant her as the drainage holes are not very big maybe the size of a small pinky finger each and a lot of them so I think I'll just need to up the watering as it's looking for water I was watering once every 12 hours then change it to once every 6 hours but I might need to change it to once every 3 hours now I hope the mesh stops it from trying to go down the pipe again

If I did start her in a 50 litre she would be even bigger I can tell you this bro I am 100% sold that perlite is the way to grow I just needed to see it first hand once I get some more clones going off the blue dream she will be next and going in a 50 litre won't need to run many plants if there going to get this big bro


Thanks for helping bro get that hydro girl going and use rhizo you will not regret it


----------



## akhiymjames (May 21, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey bro yeah it's insane I couldn't believe my eyes so I had to get a photo
> 
> The crap thing is becuase I didn't know how this test was going to go I only put her in a 30L pot I didn't think the grow rate would be so much faster and I don't think it will be safe to try transplant her as the drainage holes are not very big maybe the size of a small pinky finger each and a lot of them so I think I'll just need to up the watering as it's looking for water I was watering once every 12 hours then change it to once every 6 hours but I might need to change it to once every 3 hours now I hope the mesh stops it from trying to go down the pipe again
> 
> ...


Yea growth rate in perlite is very fast the fastest I've seen in any medium. I would love to run a lot more plants this way but it would have to be only one strain as running two in a system like that is asking for trouble. Yea I wouldn't dare try to transplant that girl now she's way too big. Just gonna have to ride it out but that's fed why those roots are growing that way too. They def are searching for water I'm sure that helped her grow fast too. Good idea on watering them about every 4 hours now. During lights off in veg and flower I only water once jut to keep things moist when they're sleeping and wouldn't be super thirsty when lights kicked on. You could run about 3 or 4 of those with one plant and would have a major harvest. If I wasn't running so many strains I would run at least a 4 pot system.


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea growth rate in perlite is very fast the fastest I've seen in any medium. I would love to run a lot more plants this way but it would have to be only one strain as running two in a system like that is asking for trouble. Yea I wouldn't dare try to transplant that girl now she's way too big. Just gonna have to ride it out but that's fed why those roots are growing that way too. They def are searching for water I'm sure that helped her grow fast too. Good idea on watering them about every 4 hours now. During lights off in veg and flower I only water once jut to keep things moist when they're sleeping and wouldn't be super thirsty when lights kicked on. You could run about 3 or 4 of those with one plant and would have a major harvest. If I wasn't running so many strains I would run at least a 4 pot system.


Yeah I think perlite is as you fast as you can get apart from dwc 

running one strain is the way to go in a 4 set up 

Shout out to @flowamasta thanks for showing us this way of growing i know you didn't come up with it but damn bro you made it your own and killed it 

Also @akhiymjames bro watching you kill it with the blue dream it gave me the mojo to give it a go myself 

I know I am not finished this grow as the fun is yet to start when she is flowered and a lot can Go wrong If I push her to hard but at this time I'll enjoy the ride and what it brings


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 21, 2015)

Hey bro, I wouldn't be too worried about trimming some of the roots, they are mostly the fine roots anyway. I had the roots coming through into my res the first time as well. The roots stop growing about a week after flowering. Perlite rocks hey, I use it and coco now. If i was to run a full hydro again though, I'd go straight perlite!
I had mine in only 10L pots too bro and I still pulled about 7oz out of her. With a 30L pot you should be sweet


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (May 21, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> @akhiymjames - @Hot Diggity Sog
> 
> So what i wanted to know is should i cut that tail.... ? its gone a little brown as it was running down the pipe the rest was a amazing and white photo doesn't do it justest i have been using Rhizo at 4ml/Liter - 16ml/Gallon
> 
> ...


It's funny you posted this because in finalizing my octagon design I have risk of this very thing. The way I'm transitioning row to row is with 1.25" hose. I've been concerned that if the roots grow into that, and it's almost certain they will, will it block water flow. Have you noticed that water is still flowing through that just fine?


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 21, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey bro, I wouldn't be too worried about trimming some of the roots, they are mostly the fine roots anyway. I had the roots coming through into my res the first time as well. The roots stop growing about a week after flowering. Perlite rocks hey, I use it and coco now. If i was to run a full hydro again though, I'd go straight perlite!
> I had mine in only 10L pots too bro and I still pulled about 7oz out of her. With a 30L pot you should be sweet


Thanks Bro yeah i'll leave the roots for now but ill check on them in a few days see if the mesh is doing its job! i didn't think trimming the roots would do much but i still don't want to if i can help it! 7oz from 10 liters is a very nice yield did you find the flowering time change in perlite i always noticed with @flowamasta his flowering time was always fast might of just been the cyco i don't know but will soon see also perlite is awesome i don't know why i didn't try it sooner i always have done a 50/50 coco/perlite and i still will but i think ill keep a monster going in 100% perlite as well Thanks for the help bro




Hot Diggity Sog said:


> It's funny you posted this because in finalizing my octagon design I have risk of this very thing. The way I'm transitioning row to row is with 1.25" hose. I've been concerned that if the roots grow into that, and it's almost certain they will, will it block water flow. Have you noticed that water is still flowing through that just fine?


Hey bro i found the water was still flowing fine but i think maybe it might have blocked if left but i would of noticed roots in the res! and tripped balls that's why i had to put the mesh over the run off plug on the inside of the pot it shouldn't be able to grow in to it and then grow backwards like how the smart pots works


I also gave her a good flushing last night to make sure there is no salt build up i want to flower this girl so bad not long now only 2 weeks maybe a little longer 

I think if you put some kind of fabric or mesh in to stop the roots growing past that point it will help as they will keep looking water unless you leave the water running 24/7 and they will not have the need to reach out as much!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 21, 2015)

Sweet as bro, don't be afraid hey, its a weed after all lol.


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 21, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sweet as bro, don't be afraid hey, its a weed after all lol.


I Know its crazy treat her mean keep her keen so they say she loves the hard training its crazy! little scared of the stretch in flower  its going to be nuts!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 21, 2015)

Bro she;s going to be a freakin monster in another 2 weeks ha ha. Go hard or go home son!!


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 22, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Bro she;s going to be a freakin monster in another 2 weeks ha ha. Go hard or go home son!!


Yeah i can't wait this will be the biggest plant i have even grown also i was lucky i went to check on her i wanted to know if the mesh was slowing down the return flow and it was the timer is set to water for 5mins and at 4 mins it started to over flow all over the ground so lucky i was there to turn that shit off but got me thinking it went off two times over night and i didn't check it..... but the ground was not wet so i don't know if it was flooding or what! 

i slowed down the water pump so this doesn't happen again it also soaked the rockwool so that will slow things down a little in away that's kind of a good thing
Pain in the ass! but all good now after changing things i might set it to water for longer now as the pump is on slow! 

Also bro got a Q? do you done the leafs your spraying with the colloidal silver go a little odd and show spots on the leafs... ?


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 22, 2015)

Hmm shit bro, I'd remove the mesh. Dont stress man, just clip the roots if they get too long. I usually feed mine every 3 hours for 15 mins and its worked every time. 
Yeah bro, the leaves on mine look like they are burnt. I put it down to a ridiculously low pH of the CS, it measured at 4.9 so i went with a 30ppm. I hear it is normal for them to look burnt. They will pick up once i stop the spraying


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 22, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hmm shit bro, I'd remove the mesh. Dont stress man, just clip the roots if they get too long. I usually feed mine every 3 hours for 15 mins and its worked every time.
> Yeah bro, the leaves on mine look like they are burnt. I put it down to a ridiculously low pH of the CS, it measured at 4.9 so i went with a 30ppm. I hear it is normal for them to look burnt. They will pick up once i stop the spraying


Yeah sweet ill go have a look the next time the water is set to go off and make sure its flowing fine if it happens again ill just remove the mesh and do the trim on that tail root i really can't wait to flower this girl! 

also thanks yeah i was reading the leafs go a little funny sometimes but just wanted to make sure its all good in a few weeks once she shows me her balls....... i am sure she will recover did you find last time when you did it they gave you a lot of pollen... ? also in other news bubblegum is coming down today ill get some photos up later

Thanks for the help


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 22, 2015)

Too easy bro, happy to help hey! 
Last time I used CS, i found it depended on the size of the plant as to how much pollen they produced, my smaller clone didnt produce anywhere near the amount my larger one did. My clones now have been topped numerous times to get more branches, which hopefully will help produce more pollen. We'll soon find out hey lol


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 22, 2015)

Day 52 Flower photos taken yesterday

Sorry i have been mainly uploading on the Vegging beast now its the flower tent turn well yesterday the two bubblegums come down and that was great gave me more room i don't mind having a tent packed from wall to wall but at the same time i should have done it with less plants and spread them out more and that's what ill do on the next run the girls are coming a long very nicely 

The Blue dream is a stand out the buds are getting huge! every day i see them they are swelling more and more and now they are under better lighting thanks to moving the bubblegum out the buds are compact and very heavy she will be a great yielding lady 

i just noticed some banana's on the super skunk...... so that's a pain in the ass as that's the strain i picked for the seed making project so it will have the risk of doing it again its only a test run on making seeds so i don't mind to much can always do it on another plant later if it works out

The black Russian has some really nice colas but they are very airy and light! shes meant to be a 50-56 day strain out of the two the one that got split down the middle is doing the best the other one Calcium Deficiency so that killed the yield... big time should still get 2 oz from her but she could of been a lot better i will know what to look at for next time they all got a touch of Calcium Deficiency but i picked it up faster on the others and fixed them right away 

The bubblegum had some really nice heavy buds but shes not a big yielding plant so it looks to me around 5-6 oz not bad 

Almost forgot about the mango shes doing okay shes really short i never boosted her like a should have shes still got some nice colas and smell is awesome very fruity mango 

I manage to get a couple of photos of the blue dream before the lights turned on you will notices in the really shit HPS photo i tried to move one of the buds under the net to give her better lighting and the bud snapped so that might be my sample of the blue dream because if don't remove it the plant will put all its energy in to fixing the damage so better off removing 

Thanks for looking and only a couple more weeks to go woohoo


----------



## OdysseyGrower (May 22, 2015)

damn bro its looking great


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 22, 2015)

OdysseyGrower said:


> damn bro its looking great


Thanks bro they are doing good very happy looking forward to some new smoke thanks for stopping in


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2015)

Them buds are chunky bro!!! I love that Blue Dream man your gonna love her too. This is gonna be a great run when it's all said and done. We all make some mistakes bro I did a few on this run but everything still looks great. Keep up the great work man


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Them buds are chunky bro!!! I love that Blue Dream man your gonna love her too. This is gonna be a great run when it's all said and done. We all make some mistakes bro I did a few on this run but everything still looks great. Keep up the great work man


Yeah thanks bro it was all a learning thing changing over to RO water and knowing how much cal-mag to give them plus not having my girls boosted like a normally do so i can get a good run off rookie mistake i should have known better but its all good wont happen again plus i should still have a nice yield to keep me happy for some time i can't wait to try the blue dream she is so sexy! its back to the hazey smell but once you pull the buds apart and put your noes in you can still smell the berry thanks for dropping in bro


----------



## RoDDin (May 23, 2015)

Whoa. Awesome progress on the plants. Can practically smell it from the screen.


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 23, 2015)

RoDDin said:


> Whoa. Awesome progress on the plants. Can practically smell it from the screen.


Thanks bro yeah one day they will have that Tech and it will be a good day i can't wait the blue dreams frost makes me very happy thanks for dropping in bro


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 23, 2015)

Hey all just a quick veg update well the beast is going to run out of room i have moved the light to max height now and shes 12" away from the top of the plant so i need to put the scrog screen in to bring her size down after i have done that i might have to put her in to flower but i am trying to hold off till the flowering tent is done but if i don't do something about her height she will be at the light in a couple of days anyway that's it for today enjoy


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey all just a quick veg update well the beast is going to run out of room i have moved the light to max height now and shes 12" away from the top of the plant so i need to put the scrog screen in to bring her size down after i have done that i might have to put her in to flower but i am trying to hold off till the flowering tent is done but if i don't do something about her height she will be at the light in a couple of days anyway that's it for today enjoy
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425279


Do you have some garden wire ties? Train that bitch down lol you don't need the screen in her yet but if you get some wire or string and start bringing her down you will be good. Try to make all the branches as even as possible. I learned some great pruning tips from @flowamasta thread and cutting some tips down 3-5 nodes helps keep things even and will make some nice colas once they flower. Remove all tiny puny growth and you should be good to go


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Do you have some garden wire ties? Train that bitch down lol you don't need the screen in her yet but if you get some wire or string and start bringing her down you will be good. Try to make all the branches as even as possible. I learned some great pruning tips from @flowamasta thread and cutting some tips down 3-5 nodes helps keep things even and will make some nice colas once they flower. Remove all tiny puny growth and you should be good to go



Yeah i do my bro ill have to give her some more training only thing is i only have around 10cms each side left so its going to be a pain i want to put her in the flowering tent as its better that way i can spread her out if things keep going the way they are might chop next weekend in not 100% the week after yeah Flowa trimming was awesome i might need to go back and read that post for the 100th time lol just to refresh my mind

I'll be doing another trim for sure! i am looking forward to this next run i feel sorry for the blue dreams they are hidden below her not getting much light at all poor things are getting stretchy but once shes on her own ill start training the blue dream and they will recover 

Thanks for the help bro


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 24, 2015)

(Colloidal Silver 50ppm to Produce Feminized Seeds) Day 6 of spraying - Day 3 of flower 


Hello just a update on things i they are now been in flower for 3 days and i have been spraying two times a day once 30mins before lights go on and once just before lights out spraying next node till soaked can't help but spray the leafs so you can tell from the photos the damage it is doing but should recover once i stop spraying her still no change 

I am only spraying two main stems as you might be able to tell from the 2nd photo i did this as i wanted to know if the whole plant will grow balls or if only the parts sprayed will just my own personal test only time will tell ill update again in a few days if anything changes thanks


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (May 24, 2015)

Wow...interesting look. You can definitely tell which branches you're spraying.


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 24, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Wow...interesting look. You can definitely tell which branches you're spraying.


Yeah they look a little funky but it's all normal apparently so only time will tell


----------



## akhiymjames (May 24, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> (Colloidal Silver 50ppm to Produce Feminized Seeds) Day 6 of spraying - Day 3 of flower
> 
> 
> Hello just a update on things i they are now been in flower for 3 days and i have been spraying two times a day once 30mins before lights go on and once just before lights out spraying next node till soaked can't help but spray the leafs so you can tell from the photos the damage it is doing but should recover once i stop spraying her still no change
> ...


Yea you can def tell but I thought they would look worse than that so they actually don't look that bad. Nice lil test your doing to see if the whole plant will grow sacks along with the pasts you sprayed. Can't wait to see your results with this. Lots of people do it so I'm sure it will turn out good unless the strain is sterile.


----------



## kiwipaulie (May 25, 2015)

awesome to see you make some seeds. i did an experiment on a little plant i grew in my bathroom. i sprayed it with 50ppm cs. it def worked, my wife was pissed off as she has real bad hayfever lol


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 25, 2015)

kiwipaulie said:


> awesome to see you make some seeds. i did an experiment on a little plant i grew in my bathroom. i sprayed it with 50ppm cs. it def worked, my wife was pissed off as she has real bad hayfever lol


Haha yeah hayfever is a pain in the ass but thats good it worked out how long did it take to start showing balls on the one you did... ?


----------



## kiwipaulie (May 25, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Haha yeah hayfever is a pain in the ass but thats good it worked out how long did it take to start showing balls on the one you did... ?[/QUOT
> 
> i did it on an auto flower and it must have been like 30-40 days before my wifes faced started to swell up. there wernt many, but it must have been pissing out pollen.


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 25, 2015)

Just a update on the Bubblegum

Well i noticed some seed pods on the lower buds thanks to the Super skunk and her bananas looks like her pollen got on my Bubblegum and they had babies sweated the bubblegum over night and now its back in the nets to dry its just going to be just over 5 oz taking in to account it my lose another 10+ grams then in to cure for the next month as i still have some left over from the last run 

I'll have a update later on the Flower Tent as its now the end of week 8 day 56


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 27, 2015)

Day 57 flower 

Things are going well as you can see there is a little more room thanks to removing the two bubblegum ended up drying at just over 5-1/4 oz so not to bad shes not a big yielding plant so i never expect much but good smoke 

There not the biggest colas i have grown but there is a lot of them so should still be a good yield but thanks to the Cal-def not as good as it could be 

Not long know feeding at 50% now so you might be able to tell there is some yellowing going on she will be going in to the dark as of tomorrow for 3 days i can't wait any longer plus i need to get the beast in to flower anyway thanks for dropping in


----------



## akhiymjames (May 27, 2015)

Chunky big boned girls in here. Love it the big girls need love too!!!  awesome as always bro. Let them get their fade on and use up most of the stored food. Keep it up bro won't be long before you'll be smoking some berry candy buds!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 27, 2015)

Nice work DN, you got some fat ladies there!! And a few little beans to try too, you can only try them put and see


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 27, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Chunky big boned girls in here. Love it the big girls need love too!!!  awesome as always bro. Let them get their fade on and use up most of the stored food. Keep it up bro won't be long before you'll be smoking some berry candy buds!!!


Haha Amen bro!  Yeah letting them flush a little over the next few days i can't wait so much new smoke the mango took some time to get her stink on but the mango smell is so strong now i can't wait also noticed a couple of seed pods in her as well damn super skunk being in the middle making my girls pregnant haven't noticed any seed pods on the blue dream and Black Russian but only time will tell Thanks for dropping in 



eastcoastmo said:


> Nice work DN, you got some fat ladies there!! And a few little beans to try too, you can only try them put and see


Thanks bro yeah ill give them ago next year sometime maybe sooner but only time will tell partner and i will be moving soon out of the city we have made our mind up going to move a couple of hours away and get me some outdoor girls looking for a place that already has a green house would be ideal that or ill just buy one now house hunting...... thanks for dropping in bro


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 28, 2015)

Hey all just a quick update on the vegging beast and a couple of shit photos i took the other day of one of the buds ill need to take some new ones and make sure shes done before i take her down

anyway enjoy your day or night


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 28, 2015)

great pic bro


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 28, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> great pic bro


Thanks i can't see what photo your talking about its just coming up as a crossed photo i can't wait to pull the girls down and try this damn blue dream it smells so good


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 28, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Thanks i can't see what photo your talking about its just coming up as a crossed photo i can't wait to pull the girls down and try this damn blue dream it smells so good


is it blue dream with the calimagic bottle?


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 28, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> is it blue dream with the calimagic bottle?


Yeah the buds are very frosty and hard as a rock so should be a good yielding plant i just feel sorry for the ones in veg they are getting no light thanks to the big perlite girl


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 28, 2015)

The funny thing is that's the blue dream twin i transplanted at the start and she is doing the best so glad i kept her and didn't kill her off


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 29, 2015)

I have never seen a ad on this forum before now there is shit load is it just me seeing them..... ?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 29, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> I have never seen a ad on this forum before now there is shit load is it just me seeing them..... ?


Naw I'm seeing them too and I hate it. Looks like somebody bought some ad time but damn it's all over the place. Needs to benign one spot and that's it


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 29, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw I'm seeing them too and I hate it. Looks like somebody bought some ad time but damn it's all over the place. Needs to benign one spot and that's it


Yeah i was thinking i was tripping or something  oh well site needs to make money i still hate ads girls have gone in to darkness ill get some photos up once all is done in a few days and clean clean clean to make sure there is no pollen from that damn super skunk don't need the next round to get seeds


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 2, 2015)

Hello my brothers and sisters

Well flower tent is now cleaned and ready to go the beast AKA Black Russian has moved in and is enjoying the space she will be getting her first 12 hour sleep in 2 days ill be flowering her under a 600 watt HPS she was so big i needed to super crop the shit out of her bring the height now ill put a net up in the next two days i couldn't get the scrog net on as she was to big

Just same random picks from the chop my phone went dead so i couldn't take them all but ill get some dry bud shots up soon seems like a successful run but only time will tell


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jun 2, 2015)

Awesome pictures! That tent is going to be redic with that beast.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm getting excited to start my HSO strains...especially the blue dream. What does she smell like as your trimming her?


----------



## RoDDin (Jun 2, 2015)

Wow, ur plants are phenomenal. Definitely makes my day just looking at them.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 2, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I'm getting excited to start my HSO strains...especially the blue dream. What does she smell like as your trimming her?


Thanks bro i can't wait till your next run is up and going the blue dream phenotype 1# is hazey smell and phenotype 2# is fruity berry smell i wish i got some photos of the phenotype 2# before chop she is a beast very very heavy buds she going to be a good yielding plant that's for sure the super skunk was a lot better then 

i was thinking buds were very tight rock hard and a lot more of them then i was thinking she did show bananas at the end of her life how ever the mango was awesome i love mangos and the smell when trimming made me very happy


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 2, 2015)

RoDDin said:


> Wow, ur plants are phenomenal. Definitely makes my day just looking at them.


Thanks brother I just can't wait to smoke it glad i could make your day


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 2, 2015)

That's Blue Dream phenotype 2# been hanging for 3 days  shes coming a long nicely


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 2, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> I have never seen a ad on this forum before now there is shit load is it just me seeing them..... ?


yeah I pre pay for my internet so I guess i'll run out of credit quicker ha, should really look into a plan


----------



## RED DANSON (Jun 2, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> That's Blue Dream phenotype 2# been hanging for 3 days  shes coming a long nicely


buds lookin beautiful and that main stem is bonkers.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 2, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> yeah I pre pay for my internet so I guess i'll run out of credit quicker ha, should really look into a plan


 yeah I did the pre paid when I was working away and it was shit Skype kills the data but I did enjoy the Skype when I was a way from home a month at a time


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 2, 2015)

RED DANSON said:


> buds lookin beautiful and that main stem is bonkers.


Thanks bro the good thing is that is one of many makes me a happy man the blue dream is a cheaper even after hang for 3 days the buds are still hard as a rock and got a lot of weight to them can't wait till my next gen are ready I had to top them about 5 nodes down as they stretches so bad from hiding under the beast thanks for dropping in


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 2, 2015)

Looking good. My blue hso blue dream looks similar to yours. I just chopped 30 of them (sea of green). I just popped 20 hso blue dream beans Sunday night in search of a keeper.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 2, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Looking good. My blue hso blue dream looks similar to yours. I just chopped 30 of them (sea of green). I just popped 20 hso blue dream beans Sunday night in search of a keeper.


Yeah would love to see a pic if you have any nice 20 you should get some awesome phenotypes in that thanks for dropping in bro


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 3, 2015)

Black Russian Day 1 Flower

Hello all just did a trim job on the black Russian ill need to get the net up asap the odd thing is shes under a 600 HPS and the heat is a lot higher then what it was when i had the 1000 watt very odd going to get a new bulb as i have used that 600 a couple of times and its time to replace

I'll be using a new product called U-turn well its new to me it stops the upward growth and makes them focus on making flowers i need it or ill run out of room in height and the stems are to big to bend with out snapping them i only just ordered it so ill be waiting a week or so for postage and add it then so they will get a week of stretch but i am hoping the hard training will slow the growth down a little

that damn super skunk and its pollen found a couple of seed the blue dream mango super skunk itself and black Russian so everything might make for a nice cross but don't need another hermaphrodite but then again it was not a full blown it was only the bananas they one bad thing about fem seeds a guess so it will be a 50/50 chance of happening again

anyway thanks for looking  tomorrow will be final report


----------



## IndicaAngel (Jun 4, 2015)

Beautiful plants! They look so yummy trimmed up too!  I'm about to start the same thing. I need to catch up on all the posts.
I should be back now that I'm on the mend. keep up the fantastic work!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 4, 2015)

IndicaAngel said:


> Beautiful plants! They look so yummy trimmed up too!  I'm about to start the same thing. I need to catch up on all the posts.
> I should be back now that I'm on the mend. keep up the fantastic work!


Hey Angel great new happy to hear your on the mend best thing i have heard all day haven't seen you around lately so it will be good having you around more often looking forward to your update nothing better then some nice trimmed buds i just can't wait till i can smoke them soon ill let them cure for a week before i try

Thanks for dropping in


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi shes recovering from the training i'll be putting a net up tomorrow to try and even the canopy this is going interesting as this is the same Black Russian Phenotype that had the Calcium Deficiency i really wish i put one of the blue dreams in the perlite but to late now i'll let this go for the next 2 months and see how she goes just need to make sure i keep a close eye on her


----------



## RoDDin (Jun 4, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> View attachment 3433785View attachment 3433786
> 
> Hi shes recovering from the training i'll be putting a net up tomorrow to try and even the canopy this is going interesting as this is the same Black Russian Phenotype that had the Calcium Deficiency i really wish i put one of the blue dreams in the perlite but to late now i'll let this go for the next 2 months and see how she goes just need to make sure i keep a close eye on her


Holy €]>|*<3! And this is just day one of flowering? Man, it's gonna be a jungle in there once it starts stretching.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 4, 2015)

RoDDin said:


> Holy €]>|*<3! And this is just day one of flowering? Man, it's gonna be a jungle in there once it starts stretching.


Hey bro yeah got her first 12 hour sleep she's going to be nuts hard to believe she's only one plant

I'll be using a additive called u-turn it's a pgr It will stop the plant from stretching I am going to add in 6 days if my package comes in the mail before then that way the nodes will not stretch as much it's my own mistake for vegging her so long make sure to drop In again soon this is going to be a monster plant in full flower from the size of her stem should also give me some nice fat colas


Thanks for stopping by bro


----------



## IndicaAngel (Jun 4, 2015)

Gotta love the thick girls  I just use sea kelp when I make a tea once a week when I
have a plant that is stretching too much.
Learned that the hard way with my cookie mix. she's a leggy girl. ( if u look at some of my posts from last aug , she really got away from me)
now she does this.. I stop mid flower, still an experiment, using it now to get my Pineapple express sturdy and not too tall. ( hope you don't mind the pic) - 

 
PS-I'm going to grow bubblegum here soon just because I keep thinking about it from your thread.
I have seeds from TH seeds and some 710 freebies, which would you pick of the 2?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 4, 2015)

Damn DN she is a freakin beast already! Going to take up a lot of that tent ha ha. 
Well man, I'm giving up on the CS treatment, just isnt working. At least ive got a platinum delights boy i can put over the girls, should come out dank anyway


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 4, 2015)

IndicaAngel said:


> Gotta love the thick girls  I just use sea kelp when I make a tea once a week when I
> have a plant that is stretching too much.
> Learned that the hard way with my cookie mix. she's a leggy girl. ( if u look at some of my posts from last aug , she really got away from me)
> now she does this.. I stop mid flower, still an experiment, using it now to get my Pineapple express sturdy and not too tall. ( hope you don't mind the pic) -
> ...


Yeah thick girls is what its all about that's for sure  ill check out your older girl and i don't mind pic i love seeing others grow that's why i am on here all the time haha awesome to here you are going to give bubblegum ago i have never heard of 710 seeds before now i just Google them sounds like they have some good strains I would go with TC just because i heard of them more and they seem to have some stable strains 

The good thing is my super skunk that got some bananas and made my bubblegum have babies so looking forward to that cross as the super skunk was very very nice! i think it will be a good combo long as they don't grow bananas on me as well thanks for dropping in your lady looks amazing great job as always x


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jun 4, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Damn DN she is a freakin beast already! Going to take up a lot of that tent ha ha.
> Well man, I'm giving up on the CS treatment, just isnt working. At least ive got a platinum delights boy i can put over the girls, should come out dank anyway


That sucks to hear that CS did not work for you.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 4, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Damn DN she is a freakin beast already! Going to take up a lot of that tent ha ha.
> Well man, I'm giving up on the CS treatment, just isnt working. At least ive got a platinum delights boy i can put over the girls, should come out dank anyway


That sucks sorry to hear bro i am still spraying mine once a day but i kind of don't need to anymore with the seeds i got from that banana putting its pollen on all my lady's
got around 10 SS/BD seeds BG/SS Seeds 10 SS/SS 4 Seeds BR/SS 4 seeds Mango/ss 2 seeds so that should keep me going plus all the seeds i have ordered online 


This girl is going to be a monster i need to get that net up

on a side now  just took the girls out of the net Total including the bubblegum i pulled 2 weeks ago 710g of dry sexy herb  very happy not pro level but ill get there one day

Thanks for dropping in bro


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 4, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> That sucks to hear that CS did not work for you.


Hey bro on a side note it looks like mine will work they are getting pods that look like male balls in the buds @eastcoastmo did you notice that when you did it the first time in the buds looks like mixed with balls... ?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 4, 2015)

Cheers brother, yeah I'm pretty bummed it didn't work. I was spraying 3 times a day and saw what I thought were little balls but then they spat pistills so Ive given up. First time I did it, they were just straight balls, no buds at all. It sounds like you may need to spray more than once a day until the balld really come out. 
Top work on that yield too bro, 700g is awesome


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2015)

Saw the link on FlowaMasta's thread. I had to come check it out! Looks like I have some reading to do.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 5, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Saw the link on FlowaMasta's thread. I had to come check it out! Looks like I have some reading to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard mo glad to have you along for the ride


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 5, 2015)

Flower Tent Grow Report

(Mango )

Pros

· Grow rate was fast

· high levels of nutrients

· Good sized colas

· Strong mango Smell

Cons

· Low resin

· Colas a little airy

· Bit hard to trim

· Not the best yield

The smoke was a very nice clean high still gives you energy to get up and do things taste was great smooth taste of Mango 100% Indica Stretch was around double size from flip High last around 2 hours Flowered 9 weeks

Overall Score 6/10


Humboldt Seed Organisation Blue Dream Phenotype 1#

Pros

· Grow rate was fast

· high levels of nutrients

· Big Heavy Colas

· Fast recovery from training

· High Resin Production Frosty goodness

· Very good yield

· Good looking plant

Cons

· Fox tailing a little

· Hard to trim because of the fox tailing

· Needs support in late flower not a bad thing

Okay this is a great strain fast grow rate also enjoyed training the Resin production was like nothing I have ever seen before from the buds all the way out to the tips of the leafs but then again I haven't grow all that many strains colas were big and super compact and the smell was great bouncing from strong haze and then back to Berry I would say mine where a bit more indica dominant as the fan leafs were fat and huge! Stretch was double from change of light Smoke report was good very nice taste this phenotype was more hazey after taste

8/10


Humboldt Seed Organisation Blue Dream Phenotype 2#

Pros

· Good growth rate

· high levels of nutrients

· Good sized colas very conpact

· Fast recovery from training

· High Resin Production

· Good Yield

· Good looking plant

Cons

· Fox tailing a little

· Hard to trim because of the fox tailing

· Needs support in late flower not a bad thing


Like above this is also a great phenotype this was a little lower in the yield but was not in the best place in the tent great taste this one ended with a more berry after taste

8/10


Delicious Seeds Black Russian Phenotype 1#

Pros

· Grow rate was good

· Big Colas

· Fast recovery from training... even if you drop a fan on her and split her in half like I did

Cons

· Very Airy Buds

· Leafy Buds

· Average Yield

This phenotype was not bad could of been better if it wasn't stuck in the corner good sized colas a bit airy for my liking this one smelled like lollies but the taste was more fruity the high was very strong kind of knocked me on my ass it was late and I was sleepy but after a couple of hits I was fast a sleep


6/10



Delicious Seeds Black Russian Phenotype 2#

Pros

· Grow rate was good

· Fast recovery from training

· Very Bushy in veg

Cons

· Calcium Deficiency

· Leafy Buds

· Low Yield

It's not a fair to pick on this one to much as it had the Calcium Deficiency in veg it was a great plant but as it got sick and i didn't fix it till it was too late she was a stunted and didn't do much for this so I will say this is user fault not plant itself very indica doubled in size after flip smell was very fruity taste haven't smoked it will report later 


Nirvana Seeds Super Skunk

Pros

· Grow rate was good

· Good sized colas very conpact

· Fast recovery from training

· Very Bushy in veg

· Tight Node spacing in veg

· Easy Trim

· Good Yield

Cons

· Banana's at the last 2 weeks of her life making all my girls have a couple of seeds



This was a great strain I knew it veg she was going to be good thanks to the tight node spacing the buds were as hard as a rock the smell was super nice skunk stink buds look great

apart from the banana's this is a strain I would run again for sure I don't know if it was from stress she was in the best spot in the ten right in the middle the temps in the room were good the light was around 18" away but at one point it was around 12 " this could of stressed her out as the leafs went a little yellow only time will tell if I run her again



Thanks I Hope you enjoyed the grow as much as i enjoy smoking it  710G dry including the bubblegum a pulled a couple of weeks before 0,71 gpw not the best but not bad


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 5, 2015)

also in other news Colloidal Silver project seems to be a winner there are balls all over the growth that is being sprayed ill try get a photo but my phone can't seem t focus on it so ill need to use the DSL needs a chanrge


----------



## taGyo (Jun 6, 2015)

,

Bought some DS Black Russian. Waiting for you to harvest that bad boy.

Holy shit, also bought HSO Blue Dream so both plants are relevant and your BD looks beastly.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 6, 2015)

taGyo said:


> ,
> 
> Bought some DS Black Russian. Waiting for you to harvest that bad boy.
> 
> Holy shit, also bought HSO Blue Dream so both plants are relevant and your BD looks beastly.


Awesome have you started a log would love to watch the grow and yeah blue dream was a stand out best looking plant I have ever grown super sexy link me up bro


Thanks for dropping in


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 6, 2015)

Hello all just a quick up date put the net up over the beast was lucky that big fan in the back ground fell and almost hit the plant but got lucky this time haha

I have been taste testing everything with my brother and holy shit I am super high so high I look like a China man 

Can't upload the photo... I'll try again later


----------



## taGyo (Jun 6, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Awesome have you started a log would love to watch the grow and yeah blue dream was a stand out best looking plant I have ever grown super sexy link me up bro
> 
> 
> Thanks for dropping in


Soon,

Moving in to my place at the end of this month. Then I have to get my electrician friend to wire up the basement and we're good to grow!

Also still waiting on Attitude to ship them over, should be here before the place is ready though.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 6, 2015)

Hey all first up we have the Black Russain in flower just put the screen up let's up this helps with the height i don't think she will stretch as much because she was per-flowering everywhere before i flipped her





Now Colloidal Silver 50ppm fem seeds project

what i was thinking they were female buds but i was wrong they are male so thats great new i also noticed on some of the other sites that didn't get sprayed some male parts as well
@eastcoastmo hey brother after you seen the male parts how much longer did you spray them for as the leafs are damaged from the spray the plant looks a little unwell so hoping to stop the spray soon
   


and on a side note i had some random seeds i found in the bottom of the tub i was curing all my buds in unsure of what bud they came from but i am going to try pop them anyway should be a mix of blue dream black Russian and skunk me thinks they might still be a bit to fresh to pop but only time will tell


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 6, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Soon,
> 
> Moving in to my place at the end of this month. Then I have to get my electrician friend to wire up the basement and we're good to grow!
> 
> Also still waiting on Attitude to ship them over, should be here before the place is ready though.


Also link me up once everything is up and going bro looking forward to it


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 6, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey all first up we have the Black Russain in flower just put the screen up let's up this helps with the height i don't think she will stretch as much because she was per-flowering everywhere before i flipped her
> 
> View attachment 3435449
> 
> ...


They're fine to stop now mate, you got some strong pollen sacs there


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 6, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> They're fine to stop now mate, you got some strong pollen sacs there


Awesome now the plant can start healing itself now to make sure the pollen doesn't escape


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 6, 2015)

Yeah she won't heal completely but enough to get some good pollen off


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 6, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah she won't heal completely but enough to get some good pollen off


Awesome i just ordered myself some Method Seven 7 glasses as my eyes are getting hammered spend to much time with the girls when i did my last medical for work i noticed my eyes are not as good as they once were thanks to the HPS lights went and got myself 150 liters of perlite yesterday for the next run of all blue dreams 4 in 30 liter pots recirculating systems can't wait my brother said the blue dream is the best smoke he has ever had woot


----------



## taGyo (Jun 6, 2015)

Seriously can't wait for that black russian review man. 

I'd like to get my hands on the original Black Domina one day. Missed my chance to get some Ghost Train Haze.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 6, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Awesome i just ordered myself some Method Seven 7 glasses as my eyes are getting hammered spend to much time with the girls when i did my last medical for work i noticed my eyes are not as good as they once were thanks to the HPS lights went and got myself 150 liters of perlite yesterday for the next run of all blue dreams 4 in 30 liter pots recirculating systems can't wait my brother said the blue dream is the best smoke he has ever had woot


Yeah I got some method 7's as well, awesome glasses and we have to protect our eyes hey!
Wicked bro, can't wait to see those blue dreams in action


----------



## Screaming trees (Jun 8, 2015)

What's going on Dirty Nerd. Hope all is well. Love the blue dream. 
I was wondering if you check your runoff often?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 8, 2015)

Screaming trees said:


> What's going on Dirty Nerd. Hope all is well. Love the blue dream.
> I was wondering if you check your runoff often?


Hey bro been good thanks for asking how about yourself... haven't seen you around much yeah i check my run off every 2nd feed had to many problems so now its a habit i find if you don't check at lease once a week by the time you start seeing something wrong with your plant your already to late and its going to slow her down and not be the best she can be now with the recirculating system its a lot easier


----------



## Screaming trees (Jun 8, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey bro been good thanks for asking how about yourself... haven't seen you around much yeah i check my run off every 2nd feed had to many problems so now its a habit i find if you don't check at lease once a week by the time you start seeing something wrong with your plant your already to late and its going to slow her down and not be the best she can be now with the recirculating system its a lot easier


I got so aggravated on here with the rudeness that I just quit getting on. But I was curious if reddiamond Was cranking up anything and now I'm looking around at others grows. Glad I came across yours. That runoff is tricky. I stuck with a method for a while and it worked great but I started doing other methods to see what would happen and it's amazing what the smallest changes can do. My newest edition has been a Humate acid and it's really changed up some things. Wish I had knew about it sooner. So many advantages using it. I could go on and on but I'll not, lol. 
I'm gonna follow you now and enjoy the ride. Love watching fellow coco growers


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 8, 2015)

Screaming trees said:


> I got so aggravated on here with the rudeness that I just quit getting on. But I was curious if reddiamond Was cranking up anything and now I'm looking around at others grows. Glad I came across yours. That runoff is tricky. I stuck with a method for a while and it worked great but I started doing other methods to see what would happen and it's amazing what the smallest changes can do. My newest edition has been a Humate acid and it's really changed up some things. Wish I had knew about it sooner. So many advantages using it. I could go on and on but I'll not, lol.
> I'm gonna follow you now and enjoy the ride. Love watching fellow coco growers


 Awesome bro yeah there are soo soo many smart asses on the forum but they normally don't last to long but also some very good people @reddiamond need to come back i miss watching him grow but after the house got robbed he might of just wanted to let things cool off a bit humate acid hey...? good stuff.. i take it ...? yeah i enjoy growing in coco as that's all i knew now i am trying this 100 perlite and liking what i see but if i stuff up its less forgiving then coco so only time will tell plants can take a lot in veg but in flower they can be a little touchy and this one i have in flower at the moment was shit last run but only because it got a Calcium Deficiency as i changed over to RO water glad to have you along for the ride feel free to post anything your growing at the moment always like watching others grow


----------



## Screaming trees (Jun 8, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Awesome bro yeah there are soo soo many smart asses on the forum but they normally don't last to long but also some very good people @reddiamond need to come back i miss watching him grow but after the house got robbed he might of just wanted to let things cool off a bit humate acid hey...? good stuff.. i take it ...? yeah i enjoy growing in coco as that's all i knew now i am trying this 100 perlite and liking what i see but if i stuff up its less forgiving then coco so only time will tell plants can take a lot in veg but in flower they can be a little touchy and this one i have in flower at the moment was shit last run but only because it got a Calcium Deficiency as i changed over to RO water glad to have you along for the ride feel free to post anything your growing at the moment always like watching others grow


Your right man, there's some bad with the good, lol. I'm just gonna stick around the good lol. 
Yea I can't wait to see @reddiamond back in the grow room. 
I've got a bunch of strains going now. I need to do a journal too but I'm just so busy. I'm gonna see if I can squeeze one in. Right now I'm testing some new ones and running my regs. This Eva's white dragon is whipping my ass! Pineapple chunk, cookies and kush, Ak48, Papaya, Wonder Woman, strawberry blue, sensi star, Incredible bulk, Thc bomb, critical, northern lights and afghan x big bud are doing good. The pineapple chunk and cookies and kush are iffy but I'm seeing some good phenos I might do a second run with. 
I'm scared of the RO! Everything I've read on here people using it with Canna having some sort of troubles at one point. 
I'm definitely curious with the perlite project. id like to do that myself. 
Yea that Humate acid works so well with silica. I don't have to use as much Ph down and I've even cut back on my A&B. I guess it's helping with nutrient uptake so I'm not having to use so much of it. I was using Diamond Nectar and it was good and I seen a difference off the bat but then I switched over to Humbodlt Flavorful and it's much more powerful. I'm gonna find that information for you and let you see the benefits of it.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 8, 2015)

Screaming trees said:


> Your right man, there's some bad with the good, lol. I'm just gonna stick around the good lol.
> Yea I can't wait to see @reddiamond back in the grow room.
> I've got a bunch of strains going now. I need to do a journal too but I'm just so busy. I'm gonna see if I can squeeze one in. Right now I'm testing some new ones and running my regs. This Eva's white dragon is whipping my ass! Pineapple chunk, cookies and kush, Ak48, Papaya, Wonder Woman, strawberry blue, sensi star, Incredible bulk, Thc bomb, critical, northern lights and afghan x big bud are doing good. The pineapple chunk and cookies and kush are iffy but I'm seeing some good phenos I might do a second run with.
> I'm scared of the RO! Everything I've read on here people using it with Canna having some sort of troubles at one point.
> ...


Sounds awesome Yeah the canna is good but at the same time the A&B are super salty and if you get lazy and don't flush or get a good run off your going to run in to trouble for sure thinking i might change up on the next run and use the cyco i have and see what's up with that i hear nothing but good things about the CYCO XL in veg so might be worth a try i spent $220 on the pro kit and never used it as i have to much canna stuff 

I did a pineapple before had two phenotypes one good and one shit 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/jack-herer-pineapple-chunk-from-seed.833947/ locked the page as i don't use it anymore but i think you can still view it


----------



## Screaming trees (Jun 8, 2015)

Hope you don't mind the long post bomb but I found it. 
Copied and pasted. 
While clicking through the fertilizer section on Sunlightsupply.com you might notice the vast array of products a grower has to choose from. The reality is, though, that selecting a fertilizer is just one of the many choices a grower must make. I cannot stress enough to novice growers the importance of a complete nutrient feeding program. While a complete base nutrient fertilizer provides everything a plant must have to live, fertilizer supplements allow your plants to go beyond simply surviving and encourage them to thrive; fully maximizing their genetic potential. There are several supplements that are engineered to improve plant performance by accelerating nutrient uptake, boosting blossom production, protecting and increasing the plant's root system, or modifying a plant's growth habit. Humic acid and Fulvic acid are two related supplements that can boost a plant's performance by improving nutrient absorption while simultaneously improving the soilstructure.

Humic acid is derived from the organic components of soil, humus, peat and coal. It is a byproduct of microorganisms that break down dead organic matter. Humic acid is actually a complex mixture of many different organic acids formed during the biodegradation of organic material. Fulvic acids are humic acids of lower molecular weight that have higher oxygen content. Fulvic acid is able to pass through plant cell membranes easily, which is how it is able to aid in the absorption of plant nutrients.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 8, 2015)

Screaming trees said:


> Hope you don't mind the long post bomb but I found it.
> Copied and pasted.
> While clicking through the fertilizer section on Sunlightsupply.com you might notice the vast array of products a grower has to choose from. The reality is, though, that selecting a fertilizer is just one of the many choices a grower must make. I cannot stress enough to novice growers the importance of a complete nutrient feeding program. While a complete base nutrient fertilizer provides everything a plant must have to live, fertilizer supplements allow your plants to go beyond simply surviving and encourage them to thrive; fully maximizing their genetic potential. There are several supplements that are engineered to improve plant performance by accelerating nutrient uptake, boosting blossom production, protecting and increasing the plant's root system, or modifying a plant's growth habit. Humic acid and Fulvic acid are two related supplements that can boost a plant's performance by improving nutrient absorption while simultaneously improving the soilstructure.
> 
> Humic acid is derived from the organic components of soil, humus, peat and coal. It is a byproduct of microorganisms that break down dead organic matter. Humic acid is actually a complex mixture of many different organic acids formed during the biodegradation of organic material. Fulvic acids are humic acids of lower molecular weight that have higher oxygen content. Fulvic acid is able to pass through plant cell membranes easily, which is how it is able to aid in the absorption of plant nutrients.


That's awesome i don't mind gives me something to read might have to pick some up next time i stop in the the shop


----------



## Screaming trees (Jun 8, 2015)

Again, I apologize for the post bomb. I guess I get excited when I've found something that actually works and I want to share it with everyone, lol. I'm gonna read your pineapple chunk/ jack herrer thread tomorrow. Gotta hit the hay and start a long grueling day. Can't wait to see more pics man. And good luck on the perlite project. You know what, I believe I will do a journal. What the hell, lol.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 8, 2015)

Screaming trees said:


> Again, I apologize for the post bomb. I guess I get excited when I've found something that actually works and I want to share it with everyone, lol. I'm gonna read your pineapple chunk/ jack herrer thread tomorrow. Gotta hit the hay and start a long grueling day. Can't wait to see more pics man. And good luck on the perlite project. You know what, I believe I will do a journal. What the hell, lol.


Great to hear  glad to hear your like me when you learn something you want to show others but then you get them tight asses that learn something new and don't tell know body so they can do better at something then you sharing is caring i say


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 8, 2015)

Day 5 Flower 12/12 Black Russian 

Hello brothers and sister

well things are going well i have the net up now and tried to even out the canopy as much as i can one thing i have noticed is the PH is starting to go up everyday so ill be flushing tomorrow and see if that helps things some of the top nodes spacing are going to make for some insane colas 

still waiting on my PGR's in the post i noticed its not stretching as much as it did the first time because of the hard supper cropping session i gave her before flower to stunt her that is it for the update today


----------



## taGyo (Jun 8, 2015)

Looks massive man.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 8, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Looks massive man.


Thanks bro she is a beast biggest plant I've ever grown normally only veg for 5-6 weeks so interested to see the size of her colas as the base stem is huge but only time will well thanks for dropping in any luck with the seed order...?


----------



## taGyo (Jun 8, 2015)

Should be arriving today,

Now we'll see if customs seized it


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 8, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Day 5 Flower 12/12 Black Russian
> 
> Hello brothers and sister
> 
> ...


What size of light are you using?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 8, 2015)

Very nice setup.. Along with some excellent genetics.. im strapped in..


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 8, 2015)

I hope you don't have to use the pgr to keep her from stretching too much. Nothing wrong with it just rather you not have to use it to tame her lol. She's gonna have some big huge buds man I swear I'm starting my beast soon. It's come down to GG#4 and Platinum Delights. I think it will be Platinum Delights since I know her so well. Keep up the great work bro. Can't wait to that girl start putting out


----------



## Screaming trees (Jun 8, 2015)

Looking good @DirtyNerd
Hopefully you won't have to use the pgr's.
Also I'm was curious what you PH your clones and seedlings at and during the early parts of Veg. Thanx in advance.


----------



## taGyo (Jun 8, 2015)

Beans came,

No seizure, is it normal for some seeds to be tiny?


----------



## Screaming trees (Jun 8, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Beans came,
> 
> No seizure, is it normal for some seeds to be tiny?


I can't say about that strain but I've had some micro seeds myself and they turned into monsters!


----------



## taGyo (Jun 8, 2015)

How should I store them for about three weeks?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 8, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> What size of light are you using?


Hey bro i am using a 600 HPS at the moment but most likely go back to the 1000 watts still unsure yet 600 should do a good job but 1000 will give me bigger yield if i put the 1000 watts up ill need to cut the milk crate in half so i can keep the 1000 watts at least 14" away thanks for dropping in 



DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Very nice setup.. Along with some excellent genetics.. im strapped in..


Awesome bro welcome along for the ride hope you enjoy the show feel free to drop in anytime 



akhiymjames said:


> I hope you don't have to use the pgr to keep her from stretching too much. Nothing wrong with it just rather you not have to use it to tame her lol. She's gonna have some big huge buds man I swear I'm starting my beast soon. It's come down to GG#4 and Platinum Delights. I think it will be Platinum Delights since I know her so well. Keep up the great work bro. Can't wait to that girl start putting out


Yeah not 100% sure i want to use the PGR the net really seems to be helping as i have tucked the nodes in to the net to stop them stretching up seems to be working thinking i might need to trim under her again to remove some of the sucker buds and put all the focus in to the main colas some of the nodes spacing are insane going to make for some crazy tight buds 

Yes bro please get the beast going go with the Platinum delight because you know the strain it will make for a very very successful run your going to run her in the same tent right along side the others... ? in the 3k flower tent... ? thanks for dropping in bro 




Screaming trees said:


> Looking good @DirtyNerd
> Hopefully you won't have to use the pgr's.
> Also I'm was curious what you PH your clones and seedlings at and during the early parts of Veg. Thanx in advance.


When i use rockwool i always start the per-soak at 5.5 as rockwool has a high PH and it takes my PH up to around 5.8-6.0 and i keep my PH in veg at 5.8 and move it up to 6.2 in late flower

when i start clones in jiffy i soak them at 6.0 PH and it works everytime jiffy are the faster way to clone in my eyes always root with in 5-7 days 



taGyo said:


> Beans came,
> 
> No seizure, is it normal for some seeds to be tiny?


Yeah size doesn't matter so my partners says.... wait what  lol know the seed size doesn't matter long as they are dark its all good i had a small seed turn out to be twins just store them in a dry dark place like a cupboard if storing for a long time put them in the fridge


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 9, 2015)

Yea I'm gonna run it in the 3k flower tent. I haven't really had the time to fill the tent up but I will this time. Got lots of seeds getting popped and already got some strains sexed and into bigger pots for nice long veg then flower. Was thinking of doing staggered harvest a month apart but I'm gonna switch everything up after this major run. I'll use the two tents I have for flower then just put up some Mylar and tarp a nice section of the garage for veg. I'll prolly scale the veg lights back down some so most of the watts will be in the flower tents. Was thinking of getting about 5 or 6 432watt 8bulb t5 for veg since I'll be running those longer than flower might as well try to conserve as much energy as possible. Still haven't fully decided what I want to do but I know I would rather have both the tents I have full with flowering plants lol. 

I think I will put the Platinum Delights in the hydro system. Just the thought of having close to a pound of those buds is really making me do it. It's gonna be close to that amount maybe less as she's not the greatest yielded but she's not like the mom either tho much better. Only have one cut if going right now and she's in dirt so once some babies are able to be taken from her I'll get it going. Thanks for always helping me and encouring me bro. Appreciate it keep it up your gonna tame that girl well.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 9, 2015)

Yeah staggered harvest is awesome bro i did it that once and it worked out well pulling once a month is nice but i gave away my big tent so i was forced to down size but would love to do it again as it worked so well half tent full then a month later fill the other half and its the never ending story 6..... 432 watts damn bro that's some crazy shit 

how about just 2x1000 metal halide with the china hat shade foot print plus light penetration is good and think the growth rate would be faster i could be wrong as i have seen some huge plants done under t5 in veg

Platinum Delights is dank weed as shes not the best yield putting her in hydro is going to bump that up a little and give you a lot of great weed bro you must have so so many strains at the moment i just want to pop beans all the time but now with limited space i am only going to run the blue dream i didn't do any clones of the black Russian as this is her last run its all about the blue dream some of the best weed i have ever smoked and i just enjoy the high really happy high 

bro always here to help and i know your the same its always good to have someones brain to pick i always appreciate your support and watching your grow so don't stop doing what your doing!


----------



## taGyo (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks mang,


----------



## Screaming trees (Jun 9, 2015)

I keep hearing about these Bodhi seeds and how good their genetics are. Have you heard anything about them?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 9, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah staggered harvest is awesome bro i did it that once and it worked out well pulling once a month is nice but i gave away my big tent so i was forced to down size but would love to do it again as it worked so well half tent full then a month later fill the other half and its the never ending story 6..... 432 watts damn bro that's some crazy shit
> 
> how about just 2x1000 metal halide with the china hat shade foot print plus light penetration is good and think the growth rate would be faster i could be wrong as i have seen some huge plants done under t5 in veg
> 
> ...


That's what's I'm begging with now but I was thinking I could have more space to veg grow them nice and big and just flower in both tents. It's only 400 more watts than what I'm using now and I'm sure it will help my electricity bill even tho I'm not worried about that at all but I jus want to flower more  plus it should help keep the heat down as with vegging with 2 1000watters is making some nice heat in this garage. That's the main reason I was thinking of doing that still have the same wattage but with less energy and heat and have a lil more room to veg.

I don't know just pondering but I'm having trouble keeping the garage cool. No ac in there and there's nowhere to exhaust heat so I can't add an ac in there so it's a pain right now but not bad but I know when the temps outside hit 90+ everyday is gonna be a problem. Will see if I can add a couple tower fans in the garage to help cool it down. Only thing that sucks with my new house garage has no windows or vent to exhaust the heat out. Wish I could leave the door from the kitchen to garage open all the cool air in the house would help keep it cool just fine but Mrs not having it lol.

Lots of strains going right now bro hard to keep up with all of them sometime but I'm loving it tho. Happy to have the space to pop lots of beans but most of the stuff I'm growing are testers so it takes away from the beans I've bought and traded for but I'll get to those soon. That Blue Dream is top smoke bro nothing wrong with focusing on her and getting he most out of her for a while. Still wish I had mines. Still haven't got he real deal yet but waiting for it. Sorry for long rant bro lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 9, 2015)

Screaming trees said:


> I keep hearing about these Bodhi seeds and good their genetics are. Have you heard anything about them?


Bodhi is one of the best breeders out there hands down bro. I test for him and just finished a Chem 3 x 88g13/hp cross that's super fire and very stinky. All my bro keeps saying when he smells it is straight gas lol. Bodhi has lots of great strains crosses with lanraces, elites, hybrids and poly hybrids. You can't go wrong with his gear bro.


----------



## Screaming trees (Jun 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bodhi is one of the best breeders out there hands down bro. I test for him and just finished a Chem 3 x 88g13/hp cross that's super fire and very stinky. All my bro keeps saying when he smells it is straight gas lol. Bodhi has lots of great strains crosses with lanraces, elites, hybrids and poly hybrids. You can't go wrong with his gear bro.


Nice! Now I need to find a good 8 weeker by them.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 9, 2015)

Screaming trees said:


> Nice! Now I need to find a good 8 weeker by them.


Something from the 88g13/hp line. Everything I've seen crossed to this male is finishing very fast 7-9 weeks which isn't the normal for most Bodhi strains. His gear usually goes a minimum of 9-10 weeks. My Chem 3 x 88g13/hp finished in 8-9 and very good. Anything past that and it will be putting me to sleep fareal lol. Hope this helps bro. Peace


----------



## Screaming trees (Jun 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Something from the 88g13/hp line. Everything I've seen crossed to this male is finishing very fast 7-9 weeks which isn't the normal for most Bodhi strains. His gear usually goes a minimum of 9-10 weeks. My Chem 3 x 88g13/hp finished in 8-9 and very good. Anything past that and it will be putting me to sleep fareal lol. Hope this helps bro. Peace


Your right, I did notice a lot were longer then 8 weeks. I can handle squeezing a little over 56 days but not to far with all the projects I have going constantly. And YES that did help. Thank you very much! Now it's time to find some place to grab them discreetly


----------



## taGyo (Jun 9, 2015)

What do you guys think of Rare Dankness?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 9, 2015)

I like the Scott's OG. I have a Longs Blue Peak I am going to try next.


----------



## taGyo (Jun 9, 2015)

Thinking about spending another 150 on straight RD beans. 
Or at least:

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/rare-dankness-seeds-dark-shadow-haze/prod_3985.html
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/rare-dankness-seeds-lee-roy/prod_3976.html


----------



## Screaming trees (Jun 9, 2015)

How was your day @DirtyNerd? It's been a crazy one for me that's for sure. I can't wait to hit that hay. Finally started me a journal though. Well technically it's a blog journal but I put it in the journal section lol. I'm not gonna do anything specific in it. Just what ever I'm feeling for the day. Makes it interesting.


----------



## taGyo (Jun 9, 2015)

Throw us a link


----------



## Screaming trees (Jun 9, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Throw us a link


Sorry bout that. I guess I should of done that. I'm to tired lol. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/anything-and-everything-lets-have-fun.873596/#post-11661528


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That's what's I'm begging with now but I was thinking I could have more space to veg grow them nice and big and just flower in both tents. It's only 400 more watts than what I'm using now and I'm sure it will help my electricity bill even tho I'm not worried about that at all but I jus want to flower more  plus it should help keep the heat down as with vegging with 2 1000watters is making some nice heat in this garage. That's the main reason I was thinking of doing that still have the same wattage but with less energy and heat and have a lil more room to veg.
> 
> I don't know just pondering but I'm having trouble keeping the garage cool. No ac in there and there's nowhere to exhaust heat so I can't add an ac in there so it's a pain right now but not bad but I know when the temps outside hit 90+ everyday is gonna be a problem. Will see if I can add a couple tower fans in the garage to help cool it down. Only thing that sucks with my new house garage has no windows or vent to exhaust the heat out. Wish I could leave the door from the kitchen to garage open all the cool air in the house would help keep it cool just fine but Mrs not having it lol.
> 
> Lots of strains going right now bro hard to keep up with all of them sometime but I'm loving it tho. Happy to have the space to pop lots of beans but most of the stuff I'm growing are testers so it takes away from the beans I've bought and traded for but I'll get to those soon. That Blue Dream is top smoke bro nothing wrong with focusing on her and getting he most out of her for a while. Still wish I had mines. Still haven't got he real deal yet but waiting for it. Sorry for long rant bro lol


All good bro long rants are always good  yeah the t5 sound like a good plan because in summer its going to be hard if you had 3 hps and 2 mh 5000 watts going the heat would be crazy also its great your getting all the testers good to learn and give feed back and you will always get more if they are happy with the test results.

i couldn't believe my eyes when i went to check on the beast before i flushed her last night and then added a fresh mix holy shit when i went to clean the res after the flushed water come out and i turned the tap off again filled the fresh mix but didn't open the tap up again and yes i flooded my tent so (note to self don't flush stoned)



Screaming trees said:


> How was your day @DirtyNerd? It's been a crazy one for me that's for sure. I can't wait to hit that hay. Finally started me a journal though. Well technically it's a blog journal but I put it in the journal section lol. I'm not gonna do anything specific in it. Just what ever I'm feeling for the day. Makes it interesting.


Been good apart from the flood awesome link us up bro


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 9, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Thinking about spending another 150 on straight RD beans.
> Or at least:
> 
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/rare-dankness-seeds-dark-shadow-haze/prod_3985.html
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/rare-dankness-seeds-lee-roy/prod_3976.html



Do it bro they are meant to be awesome i have some seeds but haven't popped them yet i got have only heard good things worth giving them ago there is a go growing some at the moment in the grow log should check it out

Rare Dankness Seeds 501st OG 
Rare Dankness Seeds Blue Ox 
Rare Dankness Seeds Commerce City Kush 
Rare Dankness Seeds Scotts OG


----------



## taGyo (Jun 9, 2015)

There are so many beans I want.

And I haven't even started!
Counting the days till I can move in man.

How's the Black Russian doing?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 9, 2015)

taGyo said:


> There are so many beans I want.
> 
> And I haven't even started!
> Counting the days till I can move in man.
> ...


Going well bro didn't enjoy the flood the smoke is nice on the one i harvested very fruity its a good before bed smoke as it knocks you around and bro once you start collecting seeds its like crack once you pop you can't stop! till your teeth are all rotting and you will suck anything for your next seed  only joking but its hard as there is so many awesome strains out there and you just want to try them all


----------



## taGyo (Jun 9, 2015)

What do you smoke out of?

I primarily roll blunts and joints but when I move in to my new place I'm gonna drop 200-250 on a nice chilled bong


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 9, 2015)

Yeah when out and about i always smoke blunts but when at home just a bong i got one of the ice bongs love it mine don't look at clean as this one  but gives you the idea


----------



## Screaming trees (Jun 10, 2015)

taGyo said:


> What do you smoke out of?
> 
> I primarily roll blunts and joints but when I move in to my new place I'm gonna drop 200-250 on a nice chilled bong


Throw down the money man. A good blown glass is heaven.


----------



## Screaming trees (Jun 10, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> All good bro long rants are always good  yeah the t5 sound like a good plan because in summer its going to be hard if you had 3 hps and 2 mh 5000 watts going the heat would be crazy also its great your getting all the testers good to learn and give feed back and you will always get more if they are happy with the test results.
> 
> i couldn't believe my eyes when i went to check on the beast before i flushed her last night and then added a fresh mix holy shit when i went to clean the res after the flushed water come out and i turned the tap off again filled the fresh mix but didn't open the tap up again and yes i flooded my tent so (note to self don't flush stoned)
> 
> ...


A flood ?!? At the house or in the area?


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jun 10, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah when out and about i always smoke blunts but when at home just a bong i got one of the ice bongs love it mine don't look at clean as this one  but gives you the idea
> View attachment 3437195


nice. i got a vapir rise vape the other week, love hitting the bags, but you cant beat a big bong


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 10, 2015)

Screaming trees said:


> A flood ?!? At the house or in the area?


Just in the grow tent as it over flowed over the pot as the run off tap was set to closed lol i was high when working in the room and forgot to open it after the flush so the plant got a super flush and the tent got soaked never mind but all is good opened it up now i changed my watering to every 6 hours now as the plant was looking sad and over watered now that i changed it she is looking much better and praying to the light gods


----------



## taGyo (Jun 10, 2015)

Been a blunt man my whole life and only messed with pipes a few times because my friends don't know what they're doing and the hits were always harsh as shit.

I'll post a pic of mine when I get it.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 10, 2015)

Yeah pipes are shit only when i was young and had nothing else would they do better then making a cake can bong that's for sure


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 10, 2015)

Colloidal Silver 50 ppm fem seeds Update

Well things are going well on this project the whole plant is now growing male parts she is a super lady boy some of the pods have already busted a nut didn't notice any pollen... ? maybe it needs more time i didn't shake it to see but i will in a couple of days i want to collect then kill this girl off so i can take down the tent shes in its to big for a small plant anyway here is a couple of photos


----------



## taGyo (Jun 10, 2015)

Fucking nice.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 11, 2015)

Day Flower 8 - 12/12

Just a quick update on the beast shes going well after a backed the watering off shes looking much better now not much to stay shes on track and looking nice and healthy
still no PGR in the mail so looks like that was a waste of month as the stretch will be over in 6 days and with the weekend coming if it doesn't come before the weekend ill not use it

enjoy your day


----------



## Screaming trees (Jun 11, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Day Flower 8 - 12/12
> 
> Just a quick update on the beast shes going well after a backed the watering off shes looking much better now not much to stay shes on track and looking nice and healthy
> still no PGR in the mail so looks like that was a waste of month as the stretch will be over in 6 days and with the weekend coming if it doesn't come before the weekend ill not use it
> ...


Looking good man. Does she slow way down on stretch around this time?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 11, 2015)

On the last run she stretched around 2" a day for 14 days but i think the super cropping session before I flipped her slowed her down as I planned every day I have been bending her over..... And tighten the net to stop her from stretching up seems to be working

I just want her to start pumping out some fat buds but that will happen in time thanks for dropping in


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 16, 2015)

Day 13 Flower (Black Russian)

things are going well i got my PRG in the post this morning and there is no point using it now but oh well ill have it if i ever need it things are going well with this lady she is a beast so huge and is now starting to show her flowers looking forward to the next 7 weeks it looks a lot better then the last time i did her that's for sure shes not the runt anymore and no signs of Calcium Deficiency running a recirculating is so good i remember doing it with coco and it was not the best but with 100% perlite its great

She is getting flushed tomorrow doing it every 7 days now shes drinking around 10 liters a day at the moment so kind of sucks i only use a 50 liter res
Tomorrow mix

RO water
Canna A 120ml
Canna B 140ml
Rhizotonic 25ml
Silica 50ML
Cal-Mag 40ML or till PPM is 150
Running EC at 1.2 

As i was saying she is drinking a lot so i do top up every 2 days and top up food but only at 1/2 and for the last top up i don't top up as its going to get flushed in the next day or 2


As you might be able to tell there is no use of Boost i don't start using it till week 3 of flower as its a waste and that shit is not cheap also don't use cannazym anymore as it makes my res to slimy and didn't notice any real change from using it or not

Couple of photos before the lights were due on also got myself somemethod 7 glasses holy shit i wish i did this years ago would of saved my eyes its so amazing being able to look at the plant in its true color even with the light on super happy with that buy

Thanks for looking


----------



## taGyo (Jun 16, 2015)

Been waiting for this update man,

She is going to fucking explode.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 16, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Been waiting for this update man,
> 
> She is going to fucking explode.


Hey bro yeah she's going to be a beast in full flower I still wish I put the blue Dream in perlite becuase she is just insane but I am sure this time around the Black Russian will do me proud long as I keep giving her the loving she needs thanks for dropping in bro how's much longer till the move ...?


----------



## taGyo (Jun 16, 2015)

Should be two to three weeks, might be four which I really don't want but hey. 

Moving from an apartment to my first house but there are tenants in there and the owner didn't give them 60 day notice to leave until we closed the deal. A bit of a breach in contract but my girl likes the house so whatever.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jun 16, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Day 13 Flower (Black Russian)
> 
> things are going well i got my PRG in the post this morning and there is no point using it now but oh well ill have it if i ever need it things are going well with this lady she is a beast so huge and is now starting to show her flowers looking forward to the next 7 weeks it looks a lot better then the last time i did her that's for sure shes not the runt anymore and no signs of Calcium Deficiency running a recirculating is so good i remember doing it with coco and it was not the best but with 100% perlite its great
> 
> ...


That plant is crazy man. I bet if you took her out of that tent in a few weeks she might have a 6' x 6' foot print!

What kind of glasses are you talking about...gotta link?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 16, 2015)

OMG bro she is truly a beast!!!! Look how wide she is covering that whole space with nothing but future buds. This is gonna be great to see her develop major swollen buds. Look forward to the next few weeks


----------



## taGyo (Jun 16, 2015)

How long did you veg again? When I get my grow going I'm gonna veg some Great White Shark for a while, most likely 2 month +


----------



## Figgy (Jun 16, 2015)

Looking awesome! That tent is going to be FULL in a few weeks


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 16, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> That plant is crazy man. I bet if you took her out of that tent in a few weeks she might have a 6' x 6' foot print!
> 
> What kind of glasses are you talking about...gotta link?


Hey bro yeah shes is a huge... girl haha ill try get her out of the tent at the end 

if your working in your area a lot glasses are a must my eyes have been hammers from the HPS i notice every time i need to do a medical for work they are getting worse everyday plus at night my eyes take ages to adjust where before i was like a night owl could see great at night and the bottom line of the eye text was clear and now its blurry sucks only get one set of eyes should of looked after them HIGHLY RECOMMEND EVERY ONE GETTING SOME AND SAVE YOUR EYES! you can get cheaper ones anything is better then nothing get what ever you can afford at the time 

https://www.methodseven.com/
Can get them off amazon or ebay most hydro stores sell them but mark them up way to much mind wanted $200 for them i got them online for $100

Thanks for stopping in bro


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> OMG bro she is truly a beast!!!! Look how wide she is covering that whole space with nothing but future buds. This is gonna be great to see her develop major swollen buds. Look forward to the next few weeks


Yeah she is a amazing never had a plant get this big before and yeah she fill that tent perfectly if the tent was bigger i could of spread her out even more but this area will work fine i can't wait till some real buds start showing when it comes to flower i love the last 3 weeks the most when they get there swell on waiting on my clones to root so i can get the blue dreams in perlite going to do 4 in 100% all the same phenotype so i can use the same res can't wait thanks for dropping in my bro


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 16, 2015)

taGyo said:


> How long did you veg again? When I get my grow going I'm gonna veg some Great White Shark for a while, most likely 2 month +


She got 2 months first couple of weeks under a t5 lighting then i moved her under a 250 watt for 2 more weeks then she got 4 weeks of veg under a 400 watt metal halide now flowering under a 600 watt hps but thinking of putting the 1000 watts up still not 100% yet lets hope the move works out bro


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 16, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Looking awesome! That tent is going to be FULL in a few weeks


Yeah i can't wait bro it's going to be a fun run this time  i packed the tent last time with more plants but this time one plant takes up the same space


----------



## taGyo (Jun 16, 2015)

Put 'er under the 1000w!

Thanks bro, only grow I wait for updates from.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 16, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Put 'er under the 1000w!
> 
> Thanks bro, only grow I wait for updates from.


Thanks bro means a lot  Yeah 1000 watts is nice i might just use it in the last 4 weeks of flower when shes really packing on the fat


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 17, 2015)

HOLY FUCKIN SHIT DN, she is an absolute beast!! Over 2lb'er if you put the 1000w over her  awesome man, just awesome!! 
Looks to me your reversing is working, if they're popping, they're on their way  i stopped spraying mine cos I didnt think it was working and then BAM, now my 2 clones have balls everywhere and dropping pollen  worked after all!! 
I kept a platinum d and power nap male and am collecting pollen as we speak.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 17, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> HOLY FUCKIN SHIT DN, she is an absolute beast!! Over 2lb'er if you put the 1000w over her  awesome man, just awesome!!
> Looks to me your reversing is working, if they're popping, they're on their way  i stopped spraying mine cos I didnt think it was working and then BAM, now my 2 clones have balls everywhere and dropping pollen  worked after all!!
> I kept a platinum d and power nap male and am collecting pollen as we speak.


Hey bro yeah the CS works well glad it worked out for you going to have some awesome fem seeds now with all your crosses all the seeds i tried but pop didn't open they were to fresh only 1 and a half weeks old still got heaps left just going to let them dry out some more 

2 elbows would be nice I think i might need to get her under that 1000 watts and pump out the fat colas again i can't wait till next run with the blue dreams they are going to be a amazing in this set up 

Thanks for dropping what have you got going at the moment post some photos if you get the time would love to see


----------



## taGyo (Jun 17, 2015)

Think I'm gonna pick up some CS myself,

Loaded a cart with Barneys Farm Critical, Acid and a bunch of Rare Dankness seeds so I can get my hands on them before they sell out. Actually hoping for a male so I can cross some strains around. Would love a male Leroy to play with.

Ghost Train Haze continues to sell out a few days after a new stock up :/


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 17, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Think I'm gonna pick up some CS myself,
> 
> Loaded a cart with Barneys Farm Critical, Acid and a bunch of Rare Dankness seeds so I can get my hands on them before they sell out. Actually hoping for a male so I can cross some strains around. Would love a male Leroy to play with.
> 
> Ghost Train Haze continues to sell out a few days after a new stock up :/


Awesome rare dankness is something i want to try I got some beans I really want to pop but I'll hold off can't wait till your up and running should be a nice mix


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 17, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey bro yeah the CS works well glad it worked out for you going to have some awesome fem seeds now with all your crosses all the seeds i tried but pop didn't open they were to fresh only 1 and a half weeks old still got heaps left just going to let them dry out some more
> 
> 2 elbows would be nice I think i might need to get her under that 1000 watts and pump out the fat colas again i can't wait till next run with the blue dreams they are going to be a amazing in this set up
> 
> Thanks for dropping what have you got going at the moment post some photos if you get the time would love to see


Yeah I'll be stoked if it actually works, still not 100% sold that it has but will know in the next week  
Definitely let the beans dry out a bit before popping, i give mine about 2-3 weeks!! 
Ive got a few strains going this round bro that will get hit with my cross. There's mikado, purple dream, nightmare og, candyland (gdp pheno), candyland (bay platinum cookies pheno), triangle kush cookies and one of my cross that I didnt use CS on. I'll grab a pic tonight bro


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 21, 2015)

Hello all couldn't help myself i order some more seed 


3 x Humboldt Seeds Purple Trainwreck Feminized Cannabis Seeds
3 x Humboldt Seed Organisation Sour Blueberry Feminized Pot Seeds
3 x Humboldt Seed Organisation Lemon
3 x* *Humboldt Seed Organisation 707 Headband* *
3 x Humboldt Seed Organisation Bubba's Gift 
3 x Humboldt Seed Organisation Chocolate Mint OG
3 x Humboldt Seed Organisation EWE-2 
3 x Humboldt Seed Organisation Lemon Garlic OG
3 x Humboldt Seed Organisation Lemon Kush Headband
3 x Humboldt Seed Organisation Raspberry Diesel 
3 x Barneys Blue Cheese Feminised Seeds
3 x Strain Hunters Money Maker Feminised 
3 x Dr Krippling Incredible Bulk Feminised
6 x Reserva Privada Kosher Kush Feminised
Looking forward to getting the order i really enjoyed the HSO blue dream and really wanted to see what else they can do so that is why most of the order is HSO and know that i know how to make fem seeds will make for some great crosses some day 

Anyway brothers and sisters let me know what you think of the order and what you would like to see me grow and i'll see if i can make it happen


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 21, 2015)

That Russian is pretty inspirational. Great stuff mate  Going for my first pound plant this time


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 21, 2015)

Awww man you went crazy. I've been eye balling that bubba gift to to its short flowering time. I just grew out the Barneys blue cheese. The pheno I had was easy to grow. Kosher kush I have in veg right now but since I dropped by seedling tray it got mix up with my blue dream. So right now I don't know what is what. Lol


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 21, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> That Russian is pretty inspirational. Great stuff mate  Going for my first pound plant this time


Thanks yeah she's a lot better then the last run that's forsure 

Also your a pro at training your plants and if your going to run the bulk under a 1000w you will able to do it with your eyes closed I think I might put the 1000w over the russian but at the same time I don't know if I have the height light might only be 14inches from the top of the plant I'll have a look when lights on don't want to burn her that would be sad thanks for dropping in


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 21, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Awww man you went crazy. I've been eye balling that bubba gift to to its short flowering time. I just grew out the Barneys blue cheese. The pheno I had was easy to grow. Kosher kush I have in veg right now but since I dropped by seedling tray it got mix up with my blue dream. So right now I don't know what is what. Lol


Yeah i have been doing a lot of over time at work so wanted to treat myself my partner also kicks up a stink when I order more seeds but at the Same time she knows growing brings me joy so she's okay with it after 5mins 

Yeah the flowering time is why I got the bubba gift as it doesn't really stretch at all my plan is to veg it under a 1000w to get her nice and big then flip yeah I heard The cheese was easy to grow and gives good yields 

Damn sucks about the tray you will just need to go by smell and look haha pick the best phenotypes are you running all 20 blue dreams this time ...?


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah gonna run all blue dream and sour kush. The best ones will stay the runts will be discarded.


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 22, 2015)

So i guess vegging under a 1000 watt light will grow quicker as opposed to t5 lights?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 22, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> So i guess vegging under a 1000 watt light will grow quicker as opposed to t5 lights?


Just depends on what size plants your after growth rate will be faster plus the foot print would be a lot better don't get me wrong T5 are great but a 1000 HPS /Metal helide will kill it in growth rate


----------



## taGyo (Jun 22, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hello all couldn't help myself i order some more seed
> 
> 
> 3 x Humboldt Seeds Purple Trainwreck Feminized Cannabis Seeds
> ...


Holy shit bro, just trumped my order LOL.


3 x Rare Dankness Lee Roy (reg)
3 x RD Dark Shadow Haze (reg)
3 x RD Star Killer (reg)
2 x Barneys Farm Critical Kush (fem)
3 x RD Ghost of Lee Roy (reg)
3 x TGA Subcool Qleaner (reg)
2 x Paradise Seeds Opium (fem)
2 x Paradise Seeds Nebula (fem)
2 x HSO Chemdawg (fem)
2 x Sweet Seeds Jack 47 (fem)
1 x Elemental Seeds Fifth Element (fem)
1 x 710 Genetics High Priority (fem)
1 x 710 Super shark (fem)
1 x DNA Sour Kosher (fem)
1 x G13 Gigabud (fem)
1 x HSO Chocolate Mint (fem)
1 x TH Seeds Original Bubblegum
1 x HSO Dr. Greenthumb's Dedoverde Haze Auto (fem)
1 x Dinafem Blue Cheese (fem)

You really like HSO's gear huh? I love Chemdawg and went with HSO solely because of your Blue Dream results.

FUCK, I should have gotten Purple Trainwreck.

Next paycheck is already gone.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 22, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Holy shit bro, just trumped my order LOL.
> 
> 
> 3 x Rare Dankness Lee Roy (reg)
> ...


Yeah bro i really enjoyed the blue dream so i wanted to try a lot of there other gear and yeah its my biggest order i can't find all my other seeds apart from some of my freebees i need to find them as i have a lot of rare dankness and others they will turn up

Also all my blue dream clones are rooted woohoo  so the next all blue dream run will be up and running in a few weeks flying away for work in a week for 2 weeks get some $$


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 22, 2015)

DN you won't be dissapointed with the other HSO gear, I've run a few and they have all been dank as! Duudical on here has run heaps of them too and his have all been fire as well


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 23, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> DN you won't be dissapointed with the other HSO gear, I've run a few and they have all been dank as! Duudical on here has run heaps of them too and his have all been fire as well


Yeah i can't wait so looking forward to it i will not be using any for some time but i needed to order seeds i would hate to miss out as i know some strains die off and they stop selling them  this way i can keep the ones i want


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 23, 2015)

Day 20 Flowering Black Russian 

Hello brothers and sisters things are going well still wishing every day this was the blue dream it would be covered in frost by now anyway things are coming along nicely 
This will be my last update for a few weeks as i need to go away for work so hopefully shes not dead in that time don't leave till next Monday but have a lot of medicals and training to do before i leave so time will be limited ill be home on the 13th till then stay high for me


----------



## taGyo (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm drooling.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 23, 2015)

taGyo said:


> I'm drooling.


Thanks brother sure will be nice in 3 weeks when i get home i hate going away for work but i enjoy coming back to my family and my buds  one thing i can't believe is i needed to do a medical for work today and passed


----------



## taGyo (Jun 23, 2015)

I take shots of vinegar. Shitty but you gotta do what you gotta do LOL.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 23, 2015)

taGyo said:


> I take shots of vinegar. Shitty but you gotta do what you gotta do LOL.


What that helps pass a drug test ...?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 23, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Holy shit bro, just trumped my order LOL.
> 
> 
> 3 x Rare Dankness Lee Roy (reg)
> ...


Be nice if you get a male from some of the reg seeds you could make some awesome crosses


----------



## taGyo (Jun 23, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> What that helps pass a drug test ...?


Yeah,

Every night take a shot of vinegar.


DirtyNerd said:


> Be nice if you get a male from some of the reg seeds you could make some awesome crosses


So let me pose this question to you.

I've been reading that sex in a seed is not pre-determined. For instance, when you're a baby you're either XX or XY depending on the sperm and the egg. Now seeds are not determined in this fashion, instead they react to their environment, I.E hermaphrodites. So with this in mind, if I was to give a seed a tumultuous environment, would it not spring bud in an attempt to pollinate because it's living conditions would say "Maybe I need to reproduce." versus bud?

Now my real problem comes in, will this affect the male? If I can find a way to guarantee male/female that would be dope. I want a male of all of those to cross with my stuff.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 23, 2015)

I have heard temp and N affect the outcome. I don, t know whether the sex is variable though.


----------



## taGyo (Jun 23, 2015)

I read about N as well, higher N normally correlates with more females.


----------



## taGyo (Jun 24, 2015)

I'd just be pissed if they all turned out fems lol. Would have to use that CS.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 24, 2015)

taGyo said:


> I'd just be pissed if they all turned out fems lol. Would have to use that CS.


I am sure out of all them you will be sure to get a male unless your very lucky


----------



## taGyo (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 24, 2015)

They say more blue spectrum, higher N, temps in 70s and few other things help with the sex of the plant. Here's an article I've read and it has other info in it too but I've also read info that refutes this so its hard to figure out what it's truth. 

http://www.1stmarijuanagrowerspage.com/how-to-improve-female-male-ratio-of-cannabis-plant.html

I think they are predetermined tho


----------



## Melbs92 (Jun 24, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> @akhiymjames - @Hot Diggity Sog
> 
> So what i wanted to know is should i cut that tail.... ? its gone a little brown as it was running down the pipe the rest was a amazing and white photo doesn't do it justest i have been using Rhizo at 4ml/Liter - 16ml/Gallon
> 
> ...


Not sure if what I heard is true. But a lot of hydro nute brands carry growth inhibitors? And I heard that canna is one of the only ones without it. I used rhizotonic on my last grow, it root bound my plant in a 60L pot with only a small plant. Dense as hell yield though. Only problem is that canna is pricey in my area haha


----------



## Melbs92 (Jun 24, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey all just a quick veg update well the beast is going to run out of room i have moved the light to max height now and shes 12" away from the top of the plant so i need to put the scrog screen in to bring her size down after i have done that i might have to put her in to flower but i am trying to hold off till the flowering tent is done but if i don't do something about her height she will be at the light in a couple of days anyway that's it for today enjoy
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425279


You should keep her in veg as long as possible and put her outside at the start of summer


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 24, 2015)

Melbs92 said:


> You should keep her in veg as long as possible and put her outside at the start of summer


Yeah that would be the dream bro but where i live that is not going to happen but one day ill do a outdoors 

Canna is not cheap but you get out what you put in but don't get me wrong there is a lot better brands out there that are cheaper i buy mine in bulk so its a lot cheaper 

Thanks for dropping in bro


----------



## Melbs92 (Jun 24, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah that would be the dream bro but where i live that is not going to happen but one day ill do a outdoors
> 
> Canna is not cheap but you get out what you put in but don't get me wrong there is a lot better brands out there that are cheaper i buy mine in bulk so its a lot cheaper
> 
> Thanks for dropping in bro


Hardly dropping in  been watching (and admiring) for a while! Haha.. And yea! I'm gonna do a slow winter veg on a lemon skunk from ms.nl and I think I'm gonna give coco/per with a watering system next run. Haha.. Do you have somewhere you have explained/shown your watering system?


----------



## taGyo (Jun 24, 2015)

Northern Lights? Doesn't that strain take like 14 weeks?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes is my watering system is very easy

I'll be building a 4 pot set up for my next run before i fly away for work so ill take some photos but its easy 


taGyo said:


> Northern Lights? Doesn't that strain take like 14 weeks?


Nah bro my brother was growing it for a couple of years only 8 weeks on the phenotype he had i did a grow with auto Northern Lights and i tell you this i miss that smell its a great old school smell


----------



## Melbs92 (Jun 24, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yes is my watering system is very easy
> 
> I'll be building a 4 pot set up for my next run before i fly away for work so ill take some photos but its easy
> 
> Nah bro my brother was growing it for a couple of years only 8 weeks on the phenotype he had i did a grow with auto Northern Lights and i tell you this i miss that smell its a great old school smell


Awesome. Thanks dude!


----------



## taGyo (Jun 25, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yes is my watering system is very easy
> 
> I'll be building a 4 pot set up for my next run before i fly away for work so ill take some photos but its easy
> 
> Nah bro my brother was growing it for a couple of years only 8 weeks on the phenotype he had i did a grow with auto Northern Lights and i tell you this i miss that smell its a great old school smell


Always heard that it took way to long. Now I have to go buy some.

You guys ever just browse the seed bank like "I should spend more money."?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 25, 2015)

I go on there to much to tell I mostly always wait till they have free seed give aways to feed my habit more 

I always find Easter the 4th of July Xmas and may the 4th and Halloween most seed banks have good give aways oh and 420 I have done well there year only 3 orders me thinks


----------



## taGyo (Jun 25, 2015)

My next order will prob be Xmas unless 4th or halloween has something KILLER.


----------



## taGyo (Jun 25, 2015)

Hey DN,

How long was the flowering for your Blue Dream?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 25, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Hey DN,
> 
> How long was the flowering for your Blue Dream?


9 weeks bro but it was still putting on weight but it was also ready awesome super frosty buds


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 26, 2015)

hey @akhiymjames hows things my bro whats new in the grow world have you got a best going yet... ?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 26, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> hey @akhiymjames hows things my bro whats new in the grow world have you got a best going yet... ?


Hell no not yet. Had a death in the family my wife's grandma so we've been greiving over that. Plus I had to donate all the smoke I had to help with everything so I've just really getting back into the groove of things. Was in a funk a lil when I got sick then all this happened but I'm coming back around. Gonna take a cut of the Platinum Delights for the hydro setup tonight. Got lots of things going. Haven't updated any of my threads in a while with anything. Didn't get a chance to get any pics of dry buds from the last harvest like I said donated it to help with this tragedy in the family but it's all good not even tripping over that cus I still can eventually. I'll def let you know when I have it up and ready


----------



## taGyo (Jun 26, 2015)

Sorry to hear mayne,

Glad you're getting back in the swing of it!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 26, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Sorry to hear mayne,
> 
> Glad you're getting back in the swing of it!


Being sick is what really did it. It got me out my routine and once I started feeling better I was a lil lazy cus time is already so limited with work and family and just found out the Mrs is expecting. Funny thing is when she conceived our first child my mom died and now she's pregnant again and her grandma dies. Helluva coinkidink lol. But I'm excited for the new things I have going and all the old and will be doing some nice things here the rest of the year


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hell no not yet. Had a death in the family my wife's grandma so we've been greiving over that. Plus I had to donate all the smoke I had to help with everything so I've just really getting back into the groove of things. Was in a funk a lil when I got sick then all this happened but I'm coming back around. Gonna take a cut of the Platinum Delights for the hydro setup tonight. Got lots of things going. Haven't updated any of my threads in a while with anything. Didn't get a chance to get any pics of dry buds from the last harvest like I said donated it to help with this tragedy in the family but it's all good not even tripping over that cus I still can eventually. I'll def let you know when I have it up and ready


Brother i am so sorry to hear of your lose and your lady's stay strong for her i know you will be your her rock and shit happens with the bud shots i understand 100% i hope your feeling better i send you all my positive vibes i knew something must of gone wrong if you ever need to talk to some one outside of the box feel free to send me a PM can always chat one love my brother


----------



## taGyo (Jun 26, 2015)

Good vibes your way mayne!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Being sick is what really did it. It got me out my routine and once I started feeling better I was a lil lazy cus time is already so limited with work and family and just found out the Mrs is expecting. Funny thing is when she conceived our first child my mom died and now she's pregnant again and her grandma dies. Helluva coinkidink lol. But I'm excited for the new things I have going and all the old and will be doing some nice things here the rest of the year


brother! congrats i am not going to say what i am hoping you get in ways of sax but i hope you get what i am hoping and i understand 100% about getting out of the swing of things any chance i get to be lazy i do you need time for you some times  i fly to work on monday so i will not be around but i hope there is internet where i am going but i am not 100%


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 26, 2015)

Sad thing is the old give there life for the new and it's always been that why you would give your life for your kids and i am the same  the joys of growing up


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 27, 2015)

@akhiymjames so sorry to hear of your loss bro but very happy to hear the good news of a little one on the way, life has a way of giving you something positive to take your mind off the grief, hope you and your mrs come through this ok and you can get back into the DANK! Best wishes to you and your girl bro.


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 27, 2015)

Amazing job, I really like the structure of your Blue Dream it came out very similar to the clone only! I saw that huge order you made on HSO, super super excited to see what kind of results you get!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 27, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Amazing job, I really like the structure of your Blue Dream it came out very similar to the clone only! I saw that huge order you made on HSO, super super excited to see what kind of results you get!


Thanks brother yeah the blue dream is a winner wish i could grow out doors one day my time will come and yeah new order should be nice ones its off and running i don't know if ill pop any till next year but who knows once i get them i might do it right away i change my mind all the damn time

about to set up my all blue dream tent going to run 4 recirculating system 100% perlite clones are rooted and ready to go they are starting to turn yellow so need to start feeding them just been lazy and was super hung over yesterday and just laid around like a bum all day but its time to pull my finger out and get this thing going the sooner i start the sooner it will finish

Thanks for dropping in bro


----------



## taGyo (Jun 27, 2015)

Do that purple wreck, was gonna add that to my list but didn't find enough good info.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 28, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Do that purple wreck, was gonna add that to my list but didn't find enough good info.


Yeah that is the one i was leaning towards doing first  love to get some purple buds would make me very happy


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 28, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah that is the one i was leaning towards doing first  love to get some purple buds would make me very happy


The Purple Wreck is a good one. A guy who used to frequent here on the regular used to grow it every crop. Good plant and great yield all phenos don't turn purple tho but there is a pheno that has tendency to jerk and pollen is viable so just watch that one but all in all its a good one. Love the smell and flavor that Trainwreck adds in.

The SFV OG BX I'm growing now has kush buds but has a lemon smell from the kush too but I smell Trainwreck coming from her. It's so lovely seems like a great mix between the two


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 28, 2015)

Day 25 Flower 12/12

Hey guys this is my last update as i will be away for 2 weeks sorry that we are going to miss some time but i am looking forward to seeing them in two weeks when i return if shes not dead  

This plant is doing great shes still a little touchy so i give her the loving she needs and she seems to be rewarding me i showed my brother the other day and it blew his mind he couldn't believe it was only 1 plant and how big the buds are getting already and she is not even started to pack it on i didn't keep any clones of her because she will no longer be getting grown after this run

anyway looking forward to coming back and catching up with you all


----------



## taGyo (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> The Purple Wreck is a good one. A guy who used to frequent here on the regular used to grow it every crop. Good plant and great yield all phenos don't turn purple tho but there is a pheno that has tendency to jerk and pollen is viable so just watch that one but all in all its a good one. Love the smell and flavor that Trainwreck adds in.
> 
> The SFV OG BX I'm growing now has kush buds but has a lemon smell from the kush too but I smell Trainwreck coming from her. It's so lovely seems like a great mix between the two


Thanks for the info bro ill need to keep a eye out on the Pollen that would be shit as i'll most likely pop all 3  when i start it up can't wait wish it change color i just want a colorful strain damn it! thanks brother


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 28, 2015)

Nice work DN, that beast is looking awesome!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 29, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Thanks for the info bro ill need to keep a eye out on the Pollen that would be shit as i'll most likely pop all 3  when i start it up can't wait wish it change color i just want a colorful strain damn it! thanks brother


Yea I love colorful potent weed  my Platinum Delights turns purple toward the end as it done it on seed end clone run and seed run temps was much cooler. If you don't get it with that Purple Wreck there's many more out there. Gooeybreeder makes a lot of colorful potent strains.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 29, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I love colorful potent weed  my Platinum Delights turns purple toward the end as it done it on seed end clone run and seed run temps was much cooler. If you don't get it with that Purple Wreck there's many more out there. Gooeybreeder makes a lot of colorful potent strains.


Yeah The PD is a awesome strain your a lucky man to have her i was looking in to one of the strains i got bubba gift and that has some really nice colorful phenotypes and with a flowering time off 50 days or less its something i am really looking forward to i am not running the bubblegum anymore but my brother is so can always get a cutting whenever i need but its nice to mix up plus i still have a lot of bubblegum left so don't think ill run out plus with work now i can't smoke as much as i like or my medicals will come back dirty


----------



## taGyo (Jun 30, 2015)

Can't wait for this update man.

Next order will be all HSO + TGA gear, maybe some DNA.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 30, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Can't wait for this update man.
> 
> Next order will be all HSO + TGA gear, maybe some DNA.


If your gonna get some reg seeds I would look into some Bodhi gear. Top notch stuff. There are so many good breeders tho but the ones I grow mostly are SinCity, Gage Green and Bodhi. Got some other breeders in the vault that's supposed to be really good but haven't got to those seeds yet but I believe they will be good as I only try to buy great crosses. 

I'm looking forward to the update too. I'm ready to see these buds start swelling. Wish it was the Blue a Dream getting ready to swell.


----------



## taGyo (Jun 30, 2015)

Bodhi is $$$$ and SinCity I've been eyeing up.

I'll def consult with you before my next purchase


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 30, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Bodhi is $$$$ and SinCity I've been eyeing up.
> 
> I'll def consult with you before my next purchase


Fasho bro depending on what your looking for I can point you in a good direction. I'm always bean shopping everyday lol even tho I can't get something  just brought Sour Sunset from Crockett Family Farms aka DNA. First bean purchase in a few months after going on a helluva streak


----------



## taGyo (Jun 30, 2015)

Crockett Farms is DNA?!?!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 30, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Crockett Farms is DNA?!?!


Hell yea bro well they are very affiliated is what they would tell you but they're all the same. DNA, Reserva Privada, Elemental, Crockett Farms, DNA Limited, DNA Grow Your Own lol


Sorry Nerd for clogging up the thread with nonsense talk  on with the show bro


----------



## taGyo (Jun 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hell yea bro well they are very affiliated is what they would tell you but they're all the same. DNA, Reserva Privada, Elemental, Crockett Farms, DNA Limited, DNA Grow Your Own lol
> 
> 
> Sorry Nerd for clogging up the thread with nonsense talk  on with the show bro









On with the show indeed!


----------



## zchopper420 (Jun 30, 2015)

Looking good dude. Can't wait to see some of that hso gear. I been thinking about grabbing some of their stuff for the collection


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hell yea bro well they are very affiliated is what they would tell you but they're all the same. DNA, Reserva Privada, Elemental, Crockett Farms, DNA Limited, DNA Grow Your Own lol
> 
> 
> Sorry Nerd for clogging up the thread with nonsense talk  on with the show bro


I'm sure he won't mind. It will give him something to read for when he gets back in 2 weeks. Wow, I didn't know elemental was part of that group.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 1, 2015)

Hello brothers all good post away give me something to read on my breaks or before bed lucky they got internet service missing the family and my beast already


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 1, 2015)

Akhiymjames, keeping RIU informed since 1998 ha ha. Damn you know some shit brother, the man in the know for sure


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 1, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Akhiymjames, keeping RIU informed since 1998 ha ha. Damn you know some shit brother, the man in the know for sure


Eastcoast you a fool yo lol. I try tho when it comes to this cannabis I love it can't never learn too much info.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Eastcoast you a fool yo lol. I try tho when it comes to this cannabis I love it can't never learn too much info.


You know it bro, always the fool here  
I'm with you though, cannabis is juat so damn interesting, I love it!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 2, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Crockett Farms is DNA?!?!


Here's the pack of Crockett Farms I just got. DNA all over it lol


----------



## taGyo (Jul 2, 2015)

LOL.
They didn't even try.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 2, 2015)

taGyo said:


> LOL.
> They didn't even try.


They damn sure didn't. Everyone knows hey have several seed companies they sell through. Nobody knows the reasons but most people think it's for tax reasons and I agree some but a lot of it is just marketing trying to stay hot and new. New name=new company which means everyone will want the "new gear". 

RP sells Tangie and has been since they released it to the public so why do they need to sell it under Crockett Farms company? They make it seem fresh and new and better under Crocketts name and it's supposed to be his strain anyways so more people will prolly buy it knowing Crockett put it out. Same thing with 24K aka Kosher Tangie. Sold under both names. DNA put out great stuff but they are also great marketing people and they know how to sell their product. Can't knock any business for doing what your supposed to do


----------



## taGyo (Jul 2, 2015)

Just saw the attitude promotion:
Buy any Reserva Privada, DNA Genetics or Crockett Family and get a free x.

LOL. 
Smart business though because my friend in Colorado only buys Reserva.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 2, 2015)

All this talk of seeds is making me want to buy more damn you two 

Work sucks damn it just want to lay back with my girl smoke a fat joint and chill the fuck out and not be on this floating death trap


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 2, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> All this talk of seeds is making me want to buy more damn you two
> 
> Work sucks damn it just want to lay back with my girl smoke a fat joint and chill the fuck out and not be on this floating death trap


I know the feeling bro. I'm very addicted to buying beans so I was surprised I was able to go a couple months without buying any. Nothing had really interested me tho and I'm stocked pretty good so it has to be something I really don't have for me to get it. 

Man who you telling bro. Work is really starting to annoy me truly. Putting in all these hard hours and they barely even take notice to all I do. I've tried convincing the Mrs to move to a legal or medical state but she won't. I don't want to do this type of work forever I want to do something I love and I know I could grow damn good for patients or for dispensaries. This shit just sucks ass as I could be helping people and doing something I live at same time. Hopefully one day


----------



## taGyo (Jul 2, 2015)

My boy just moved out to Colorado for that same reason (The one who only buys Reserva).

Says it's a tough business but if you grow it right you can make a killing doing something you love.
I grow mushrooms too, would love to be able to do both for a living without looking over my shoulder every day :/


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 2, 2015)

taGyo said:


> My boy just moved out to Colorado for that same reason (The one who only buys Reserva).
> 
> Says it's a tough business but if you grow it right you can make a killing doing something you love.
> I grow mushrooms too, would love to be able to do both for a living without looking over my shoulder every day :/


I love shrooms bro. Can't find any good ones around have to know people for this but yea I know it's tough but quality trumps everything hands down so I know would be able to do good as I have quality genetics and my skills are pretty good. If I was doing this for a living my setups would be the best they could be. One day I'm gonna get to do it and I may have to go on my own without the Mrs to do it


----------



## taGyo (Jul 2, 2015)

Sounds like a partnership/breeder co. in the making.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 2, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Sounds like a partnership/breeder co. in the making.


Lol I don't know about the breeding yet. Far from being anything close to good with that. Very newbie but I can grow my ass off tho. My first breeding wasn't even planned as my collection skills suck and I pollinated a few girls last run with one of the only two males I had growing at that time. No nanners or herms so I know it was one of the males that had rogue pollen floating around either Silverback Jack or Chem 3 x 88g13/hp

Girls that got hit by one of these dads were Platinum Delights, Chernobyl, Silverback Jack and Chem 3 x 88g13/hp. I've gifted some of the beans from the Chem 3 x 88g13/hp as I had more than what I was expecting to get from those but I think I'm gonna pop a few of them all in the fall to see what comes from them. Males will be kept far far away from flowering females now on. Been thinking of what I wanna actually use to make my first official cross not by accident lol. Don't know but I think I want to cross the Platinum Delights with that Chem 3 x 88g13/hp officially. The male I had from it was super strong and Platinum Delights could use more strength as she is lanky and the incense fuel/gas citrus pine smell from the dad should pair well with the kushy cookie flavor from PD. Wouldn't know what to call it tho lol


----------



## taGyo (Jul 2, 2015)

If you're ever gifting seeds again I have an address 

Platinum Chem or Platinum G13. Gotta keep the platinum, better advertising.


----------



## taGyo (Jul 3, 2015)

Last order since I finally got my GTH thanks to akhi & another member:

TGA Subcool Seeds Qrazy Train
OG Raskal Seeds Fire Alien Romulan
Rare Dankness Seeds OG Ghost Train Haze #1
Connoisseur Genetics Seeds Strawberry Sour Haze
Connoisseur Genetics Seeds Diesel Dipped Cookies
TGA Subcool Seeds Jesus OG
Cali Connection Seeds Louis XIII OG
Humboldt Seed Organization Bubba's Gift
G13 Labs Seeds Chocolate Heaven
G13 Labs Seeds Cheese
Dinafem Seeds Diesel
Humboldt Seed Organization Purple Trainwreck
Dinafem Seeds Cheese XXL AUTO
G13 Labs Seeds Gigabud
TGA Subcool Seeds Jacked Up

Would have loved to get reg GTH but they only had fem in stock. Broke as hell but it'll be worth it. 
My girl nearly broke my arm.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 3, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Last order since I finally got my GTH thanks to akhi & another member:
> 
> TGA Subcool Seeds Qrazy Train
> OG Raskal Seeds Fire Alien Romulan
> ...


Didn't I tell you NGR had GTH#1 in stock? I'm pretty sure I did but that's a great order. That's the good thing about Attitude is you can get variety instead getting the whole pack of one strain. Look forward to seeing stuff from these


----------



## taGyo (Jul 3, 2015)

Yeah you did, attitude just got them in stock fem pick n mix and I wanted everything together. Rather spend 40 then 100 lol, already dropped way to much on seeds, stocked for life until something really crazy comes up.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 3, 2015)

Hey brothers didn't take any photos the day before i left but this should give you a sneak peak of the next run  100% perlite again 

I got good news i fly home on monday for a week then fly out a week later ill upload some more photos when i return


----------



## Melbs92 (Jul 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol I don't know about the breeding yet. Far from being anything close to good with that. Very newbie but I can grow my ass off tho. My first breeding wasn't even planned as my collection skills suck and I pollinated a few girls last run with one of the only two males I had growing at that time. No nanners or herms so I know it was one of the males that had rogue pollen floating around either Silverback Jack or Chem 3 x 88g13/hp
> 
> Girls that got hit by one of these dads were Platinum Delights, Chernobyl, Silverback Jack and Chem 3 x 88g13/hp. I've gifted some of the beans from the Chem 3 x 88g13/hp as I had more than what I was expecting to get from those but I think I'm gonna pop a few of them all in the fall to see what comes from them. Males will be kept far far away from flowering females now on. Been thinking of what I wanna actually use to make my first official cross not by accident lol. Don't know but I think I want to cross the Platinum Delights with that Chem 3 x 88g13/hp officially. The male I had from it was super strong and Platinum Delights could use more strength as she is lanky and the incense fuel/gas citrus pine smell from the dad should pair well with the kushy cookie flavor from PD. Wouldn't know what to call it tho lol


Platinum cookies? Haha


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 4, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey brothers didn't take any photos the day before i left but this should give you a sneak peak of the next run  100% perlite again
> 
> I got good news i fly home on monday for a week then fly out a week later ill upload some more photos when i return
> 
> View attachment 3453313View attachment 3453314 View attachment 3453315 View attachment 3453317 View attachment 3453318 View attachment 3453319 View attachment 3453320 View attachment 3453321 View attachment 3453322 View attachment 3453323


Man your lucky bro you can purchase all those like that already. USA not hip to those pot in pot systems and people would love them if they knew about them. I have to make my pots even tho it's not hard it's time consuming and I just wish I can buy them like you. Plus I can only find 10gal buckets big enough to work like they're supposed to. That's the problem I had the first time I built that system didn't have the right pots. Man your really gonna crank out some nice weight with that system.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 4, 2015)

Melbs92 said:


> Platinum cookies? Haha


Lol can't call it that since that name is took and my Platinum Delights keeper is a cross of Platinum GSC so that wouldn't work. The Chem 3 x 88g13/hp isn't even named yet so that's what would make it hard to name


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man your lucky bro you can purchase all those like that already. USA not hip to those pot in pot systems and people would love them if they knew about them. I have to make my pots even tho it's not hard it's time consuming and I just wish I can buy them like you. Plus I can only find 10gal buckets big enough to work like they're supposed to. That's the problem I had the first time I built that system didn't have the right pots. Man your really gonna crank out some nice weight with that system.


Yeah it's odd you can't get your hands on them they work perfect for pot in pot time is money bro so i understand is your hydro run off the ground yet ...? And yeah running all phenotype 1# blue dream so really looking forward to it unsure if I'll keep using canna this run thinking of changing but at the same time I still have a lot of canna so I might use it up first hoping with then 4 pot system to pull 6-8 off each only time will tell thanks for dropping in my bro can't wait to get home to the family but I am also looking forward to seeing how the best is going


----------



## taGyo (Jul 4, 2015)

I'd name it Chemical Warfare or Geneva Convention depending on how hard it hit.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 4, 2015)

taGyo said:


> I'd name it Chemical Warfare or Geneva Convention depending on how hard it hit.


I like that name Chemical Warfare. I'm shoot that name over to Bodhi for the name of that if you don't mind?



DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah it's odd you can't get your hands on them they work perfect for pot in pot time is money bro so i understand is your hydro run off the ground yet ...? And yeah running all phenotype 1# blue dream so really looking forward to it unsure if I'll keep using canna this run thinking of changing but at the same time I still have a lot of canna so I might use it up first hoping with then 4 pot system to pull 6-8 off each only time will tell thanks for dropping in my bro can't wait to get home to the family but I am also looking forward to seeing how the best is going


Naw it's not odd it's that my country doesn't know about the pot in pot systems. Everyone is into DWC and aeroponics which the pot in pot system is like but they don't get them over here. I've searched everywhere and almost bought them from over there but shipping was ridiculous so I didn't but I'm just glad I was able to find the buckets or pots whatever you wanna call them that works right to be able to grow that way

I thought of creating a 4 pot 5gal system something small not for beasts of course lol but something I could veg nice and quick and still get 4-6oz off each plant. Still may do that but that may come later after summer. Your gonna kill the Blue Dream in that can't wait to see it up and running and I'm looking forward to seeing the beast too.


----------



## taGyo (Jul 4, 2015)

Go for it.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I like that name Chemical Warfare. I'm shoot that name over to Bodhi for the name of that if you don't mind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah bro tell me about it the shipping is insanely over priced 


2nd that name Chemical Warfare is awesome that's a winner name


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 4, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah bro tell me about it the shipping is insanely over priced
> 
> 
> 2nd that name Chemical Warfare is awesome that's a winner name


Yes it is bro it is. I couldn't believe the price the business quoted me when I asked about getting two 15gal pot in pot with a pack of pot sox and the shipping cost way more than what the pots and pot sox cost. The rep tried to say they distribute them to a USA supplier but I said who cuz I've been searching for someone who sold them and they neve replied lol. I'm just glad I was able to find something that would work. Still would like to get those pot sox tho


----------



## taGyo (Jul 7, 2015)

Second seed order came in.
Ordered it with a coffee cup. Came smashed lmao. Seeds look good though.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 7, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Second seed order came in.
> Ordered it with a coffee cup. Came smashed lmao. Seeds look good though.


Great news brother my order is still yet to come... :'( sure it will be here in a few days hopefully before i fly out again


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 7, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Second seed order came in.
> Ordered it with a coffee cup. Came smashed lmao. Seeds look good though.


I've never got stealth shipping when I ordered from Attitude but NY customs never snagged any of the regular shipping packages so it was no need for me to. Glad they came and in good shape still since the stealth got broke.


----------



## taGyo (Jul 7, 2015)

You back home yet DN?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 7, 2015)

taGyo said:


> You back home yet DN?


Yeah bro back in black for a week then away again next monday and that will be good timing because once i get back from work next round my black Russian will be at week 8 and ill chop her down that or ill need to leave her for 11 weeks and i don't want to do that I wanted to take a photo of her but the light was already warmed up


----------



## taGyo (Jul 7, 2015)

How can I tell what seeds are good and what aren't visually?
Some have those tiger stripes I hear are good, other's are like grayish-green, I have one set that's almost all black.
Does attitude send you something if they fail to germ or it's a luck of the draw type deal?

Got some others that are a little lighter but not white.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 7, 2015)

taGyo said:


> How can I tell what seeds are good and what aren't visually?
> Some have those tiger stripes I hear are good, other's are like grayish-green, I have one set that's almost all black.
> Does attitude send you something if they fail to germ or it's a luck of the draw type deal?
> 
> Got some others that are a little lighter but not white.


Hell no they don't send you anything if they don't germ usually that's done from the breeders and that's if you can contact them. You got it right you don't want any pale looking seeds. Long as those greyish green ones are hard they should germ but if not then they won't. Won't truly know till you pop them tho


----------



## taGyo (Jul 7, 2015)

Got one TH Seeds bubblegum that's very light grayish/white/green. 
Good thing I really didn't care about that freebie lol. Used to get bubblegum kush every other re-up around here, some decent shit but not my favorite.

Planning on soaking for 12 hours and soaking rockwool for 12 hours before putting the two together. I know rockwool only needs like 15-20 min but if I'm soaking the seeds might as well right?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 7, 2015)

taGyo said:


> How can I tell what seeds are good and what aren't visually?
> Some have those tiger stripes I hear are good, other's are like grayish-green, I have one set that's almost all black.
> Does attitude send you something if they fail to germ or it's a luck of the draw type deal?
> 
> Got some others that are a little lighter but not white.


How long we got till your ready to grow bro couple more weeks .... ? i am going to run some Sin city and Rare dank 501 next time to try get a male so i can make some more seeds i had to kill off the He/she i made as we had family staying and couldn't risk moving her out with the others i did how ever get some pollen off her and will try it at a later date


----------



## taGyo (Jul 7, 2015)

Home inspection is this wednesday :],

After that we're good to close any time this month or early next month. Really hoping for this month but it depends on when the seller can get their shit out of their 'cause I'm not trying to be too pushy but damn do I want my house lol.

Decided to go 3x Pineapple Express #2, 3 autos (That are just growing for personal stock so I don't have to buy anymore) and 3x Great White Shark.

Got 12 DWC buckets already, a 5x5 tent, a 4x4 tent for pollination when I get around to it and a 8x4 tent for flowering. 8 bucket RDWC system and 2 1000w lights with air cooled hoods.

Gonna flower the PE as soon as it's ready (Showing pre-flower) and veg the GWS for as long as the PE takes to flower. Take 8 clones from the PEs and move the GWS when the PE is down after a long ass veg and watch them explode. 2 GWS under 1 1000w and the other I'm gonna park right in the middle and just let them tick down. Take clones of the GWS before flower as well for the perpetual grow.

If the PE doesn't turn out good then I'll pop some other seeds but at least I'll have bud continuously.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 7, 2015)

I just soak my seeds till they have there tap root showing then i plant to rockwool i find they pop faster if the water is a little warm or at least room temp once 
but if you want just soak till you can see there open then transplant to rockwool


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 7, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Home inspection is this wednesday :],
> 
> After that we're good to close any time this month or early next month. Really hoping for this month but it depends on when the seller can get their shit out of their 'cause I'm not trying to be too pushy but damn do I want my house lol.


I feel you bro I know your excited. It's coming bro your gonna kill when you finally get to do something. 



DirtyNerd said:


> How long we got till your ready to grow bro couple more weeks .... ? i am going to run some Sin city and Rare dank 501 next time to try get a male so i can make some more seeds i had to kill off the He/she i made as we had family staying and couldn't risk moving her out with the others i did how ever get some pollen off her and will try it at a later date


Cant wait to see you grow out some SinCity and Rare Dankness gear. What strains you got of theirs?


----------



## taGyo (Jul 7, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Home inspection is this wednesday :],
> 
> After that we're good to close any time this month or early next month. Really hoping for this month but it depends on when the seller can get their shit out of their 'cause I'm not trying to be too pushy but damn do I want my house lol.
> 
> ...


Edited.

Sound good?

Gonna soak until I see tap root then, RO or tap water?



akhiymjames said:


> I feel you bro I know your excited. It's coming bro your gonna kill when you finally get to do something.
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to see you grow out some SinCity and Rare Dankness gear. What strains you got of theirs?


Thanks bro, with you and DN here I'll def kill it. Starting a log as soon as I drop them in the water so hopefully you guys can come along for the grow


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 7, 2015)

I have a few rare dankness but i really want to do the 501 as i have 4 seeds so i think ill get a male in that mix for sure as for sin i have 
blue power - power nap - power purps -* *[URL='http://bonzaseeds.com/products.php?product=Sincity-Seeds-Sour-Nightmare-Feminized-Cannabis-Seeds-%7C-Pot-Seeds']sour nightmare out of the 4 sin citys what one would you recommend ... ?[/URL]


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 7, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Edited.
> 
> Sound good?
> 
> ...


100% brother we will be there can't wait your going to kick ass


----------



## taGyo (Jul 7, 2015)

Sour Nightmare sounds intense:
Sage 'n' Sour OG x WhiteNightmare


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 7, 2015)

Yeah I seen @eastcoastmo did a nightmare and it looked super dank I dont really mind if I get a couple of male plants I want to make some crosses and play with home brew strains I will 100% make another plant turn sex again to get more female pollen the CS I used worked great


----------



## taGyo (Jul 7, 2015)

Last question, when you put them in your RW or medium, do you place it so the taproot is down towards the bottom of the medium or up towards the light?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 7, 2015)

Down bro if you let leave light on the root it will dry/kill it as its only a tap root I sometimes get roots growing out of the top of my Rockwool with clones and I noticed they dry out when the light is on them also with rockwool just drop the seed in or place with tweezers and pull some rockwool off the side and place over the top


----------



## taGyo (Jul 7, 2015)

Sounds good mayne.
Thanks!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 7, 2015)

Pop those Blue Powers bro. That is SinCity staple strains and everyone loves it very potent and terps are off the charts. Any of those would be good tho depends on what your trying to go for. 

Blue Power and Power Purps are very kushy crosses. That Sour Nightmare cross is a good one. Anything crossed with the White Nightmare stud will be huge yielding plants with berry and haze flavors. That added with he sour kush flavors of the mom makes for a nice yielding sour kush candy strain. The Powernap is a very good one two with Blue Power as the mom and White Nightmare as the dad. Sour kush berry haze is what that one is like. Whatever you pop it will be dank trust me. I look forward to that and your 4 pot Blue Dream run


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Pop those Blue Powers bro. That is SinCity staple strains and everyone loves it very potent and terps are off the charts. Any of those would be good tho depends on what your trying to go for.
> 
> Blue Power and Power Purps are very kushy crosses. That Sour Nightmare cross is a good one. Anything crossed with the White Nightmare stud will be huge yielding plants with berry and haze flavors. That added with he sour kush flavors of the mom makes for a nice yielding sour kush candy strain. The Powernap is a very good one two with Blue Power as the mom and White Nightmare as the dad. Sour kush berry haze is what that one is like. Whatever you pop it will be dank trust me. I look forward to that and your 4 pot Blue Dream run


Yeah from what I was reading I really liked the sound of the blue power so I'll do that one and hope for a girl and a boy also the blue dreams got there first feeding today but only under a 250 cfl so I don't think they have even change from when I left haha but I only watered them one as the timer didn't go off as I was in a rush so hopefully now they are being feed two times a day they should start to do something not really liking the cfl but I got it off my brother for free so wanted to try it


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 7, 2015)

I use cfls for germinating seeds and rooting my clones. Other than that you need a lot of them to grow some decent plants. They can do wonders as I grew my first indoor plants with them but I think they're best for germing and clones and adding side lighting. Your gonna live he Blue Power bro I have two fem seeds of it as seedlings now. Been waiting to grow this strain for a while. Gage seeds coming up next


----------



## taGyo (Jul 7, 2015)

Using two 8 bulb T5s for mine.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 7, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Using two 8 bulb T5s for mine.


I'm thinking of upgrading which I prolly will next year or maybe later this year who knows but next year for sure. Those 8bulb t5 are the shit I wanna get 6 of them and tarp off a section of he garage to be the main veg room and just use the two tents I have for flower. I'll figure it out once I get the money for everything I need to upgrade.


----------



## taGyo (Jul 7, 2015)

Glad to hear good reviews =D,

Someone told me I made a bad decision and I was like "Fuck man."


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 7, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hello all couldn't help myself i order some more seed
> 
> 
> 3 x Humboldt Seeds Purple Trainwreck Feminized Cannabis Seeds
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 7, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Glad to hear good reviews =D,
> 
> Someone told me I made a bad decision and I was like "Fuck man."


Naw bro lots of people veg with t5. They are great lights and grow just as good as HID lights. Only problem is you have to keep the plants very close to the lights as the output isn't as strong as HID. There are a few members here who flower with them but there light is much more than 8bulb. They have 12 and 16bulb t5 lights. Some are bought and some are built. Great lights tho


----------



## taGyo (Jul 7, 2015)

You think one T5 8 bulb will flower 3 autos or should I put them in the flower tent?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 7, 2015)

taGyo said:


> You think one T5 8 bulb will flower 3 autos or should I put them in the flower tent?


Plenty bro. Just keep it on them as close as possible and your good and give it the most light hours you can. I know you prolly run your veg lights 18/6 so that will be fine but the more the better for auto


----------



## taGyo (Jul 7, 2015)

probably gonna run 24/0 until stretch stops. Thanks man. Appreciate it.


----------



## Melbs92 (Jul 7, 2015)

This thread makes me excited. Just saying. Currently sitting out the front of a hydro store atm. Waiting for it to open. Gonna see how much they will sting me for 2x 4 bucket systems haha..


----------



## PatchKid (Jul 7, 2015)

^ that's what I like to see


----------



## Melbs92 (Jul 8, 2015)

Put a super silver haze seedling into a tote DWC system today. I'm too broke to buy into a decent one now


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 8, 2015)

Flower 35 -12/12 Black Russian 

Sorry for the shit photo couldn't find my damn keys but thing are looking good she is drinking about 10 liters of water a day  and it's only going to be drinking more once i give her the PK boost in the next feed i was going to flush today but ill pass till tomorrow 

 

Also this is a photo of the blue dream they didn't get any watering when i was away for a week so they didn't really do anything and went a little yellow but will pick up soon not a big fan of the 250 watt CFL so ill most likely but her under the 250w metal halide leave again for work on Monday but ill make sure i get a update before she should really start to swell once the PK is added plus she still has 25 days left


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

Great update bro. She is truly humongous just dwarfs the tent lol. I'm keen to see how she finishes up and the weight on her. Those buds are gonna be massive is all I can say. Just think about a real true monster yielder in this setup could do some major work. 

That cfl is it a true 250w? You know they have these cfl out that say they pump out this wattage but only uses 1/3 of it. I don't know if this is still true watts of what but just throwing that out there. That Blue Dream is a very strong plant they can take a lot of stress so just long as they get something every now and again they'll be good. Can't wait to see the finish


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Great update bro. She is truly humongous just dwarfs the tent lol. I'm keen to see how she finishes up and the weight on her. Those buds are gonna be massive is all I can say. Just think about a real true monster yielder in this setup could do some major work.
> 
> That cfl is it a true 250w? You know they have these cfl out that say they pump out this wattage but only uses 1/3 of it. I don't know if this is still true watts of what but just throwing that out there. That Blue Dream is a very strong plant they can take a lot of stress so just long as they get something every now and again they'll be good. Can't wait to see the tfinish


Yeah it's meant to be 250 at the wall but i haven't
Wattage: 250W, Measurements: 14″L x 6″D , US Standard 120v/60Hz
Lumens: 15,000, Color Temperature: 6500K
Rated Hours: 8,000

it could be full of shit i don't know its not going to get the time anyway ill change it out before i leave

And yeah bro if this was the blue dream at day 35 and this size plant it would be huge! i didn't yield much of the Russians last grow so its doing a good job for what it is but shes not a big yielder but she is going to finish strong and still be huge i would say a easy 16 oz but time will tell if it's less then ill quit 


I wish i had the strain @flowamasta grew that Gnine he ran that shit was INSANE!


----------



## Min8040 (Jul 8, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Flower 35 -12/12 Black Russian
> 
> Sorry for the shit photo couldn't find my damn keys but thing are looking good she is drinking about 10 liters of water a day  and it's only going to be drinking more once i give her the PK boost in the next feed i was going to flush today but ill pass till tomorrow
> 
> ...


What size tent were you running in the second pic of this post? I noticed you have the carbon hanging there. I tried that in my 1.2 x 1.2 x 2 but was worried things will break. Thinking of getting a 2.4 x 1.2 x 2.0 with metal corners for flower room and use other as veg. 
Can you describe your setup a little for me please. Looks like you have things sorted

Cheers.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 8, 2015)

Min8040 said:


> What size tent were you running in the second pic of this post? I noticed you have the carbon hanging there. I tried that in my 1.2 x 1.2 x 2 but was worried things will break. Thinking of getting a 2.4 x 1.2 x 2.0 with metal corners for flower room and use other as veg.
> Can you describe your setup a little for me please. Looks like you have things sorted
> 
> Cheers.


Tent is 5x5 or 1.45m-1.45m -2,0h Yeah i have the carbon filter in there fits perfect but in saying that i am only using a smaller bat wing shade as the bigger wouldn't be able to sit at the top of the tent my shade is as high as i can get it i had to use cable ties and remove the yoyos or the light would of been to close and it wouldn't get a good light coverage

shit my damn laptop i had a huge message and it just removed it DAMN IT! ill make this one short 

So at the moment I have
5x5 or 1.45-1.45-2.0 Flower tent 
1.2-1.2-2.0 Veg tent

But a good plan for you if your looking to pull more often is get a small tent 1.2-1.2-2.0 or smaller for veg something you can veg 4 good sized plants in get the 2.4 x 1.2 x 2.0 for flower fill half the flower tent for a month then fill the other half a month later then you can pull every 4-5 weeks once you get your shit dialed in i did it and it worked well but i don't need that much weed so i stopped doing it but it worked great but means you will be trimming once a month i hate trimming

Need anymore info let me know


----------



## Min8040 (Jul 8, 2015)

Do you have any pics of the setup without the girls in it?
I'd like to get ideas. I have to set my tent up asap as where my girls are now is to small and leaves are getting burned. Just noticed they are touching the cooltube. 
Gotta move tonight just as lights are about to come on.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 8, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/dirtynerd-hso-blue-dream-ds-black-russian.858377/page-21

This is the page i moved the beast in to the 5x5

This my help kind of


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 8, 2015)

Top one is the design i had for my 3.0 - 1.4 - 2.0 tent and the one on the bottom is what i am running now


----------



## Min8040 (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm gonna jump on to my pc now and check out your whole journal. my phone is to slow.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 8, 2015)

Also this is my old grow log with my bigger tent

https://www.rollitup.org/t/jack-herer-pineapple-chunk-from-seed.833947/


----------



## Min8040 (Jul 8, 2015)

I had 2 pineapple chunks in my 1.2 and had to take 1 out. The 1 I left in took over the whole tent.
I gotta have a look at that grow for sure.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 8, 2015)

Yeah that got the super stretch i had one good phenotype and one really shit one but the smoke was nice but not the best i have had


----------



## Min8040 (Jul 8, 2015)

I`ve got 2 8 ball kush going now which are more than ready to be flipped. 1 ww x bb which is close to a foot tall now and also 2 baby skunk #1.
By looking at your journals I might try scrog soon. Looks real impressive.


----------



## Melbs92 (Jul 8, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/dirtynerd-hso-blue-dream-ds-black-russian.858377/page-21
> 
> This is the page i moved the beast in to the 5x5
> 
> This my help kind of View attachment 3456166


You are a graphical design genius!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 8, 2015)

Yeah scrog is good but once your plant is in then its stuck and you can't more her but yes overall yield will be better also main lining is awesome if you got the time to veg them its really worth it if your flower tent is full and you got over one to two months of training its would be best to main line i wanted to do it last run from the success i had but had some family trouble so couldn't train them apart from topping 

8 ball kush sounds good might need to take a look at that strain got any photos...? do you log your grow or don't like posting photos... ?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 8, 2015)

Melbs92 said:


> You are a graphical design genius!


Haha yeah bro i will be working with bill gates in no time


----------



## Melbs92 (Jul 8, 2015)

Mainlining is awesome. When I buy a 2.4x1.2 I'll be doing it with every plant!

3 singles and a double tent!
Cloner and mother in the cupboard
1- veg week 4 and 8
2- veg week 12 and 16
Double - flowering until ready! 
3- flowering overflow for strains that take more than 8 weeks and drying 

Or so goes the dream setup


----------



## Min8040 (Jul 8, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah scrog is good but once your plant is in then its stuck and you can't more her but yes overall yield will be better also main lining is awesome if you got the time to veg them its really worth it if your flower tent is full and you got over one to two months of training its would be best to main line i wanted to do it last run from the success i had but had some family trouble so couldn't train them apart from topping
> 
> 8 ball kush sounds good might need to take a look at that strain got any photos...? do you log your grow or don't like posting photos... ?


This photo is just over a week ago, they have grown much more since then.
Also their is my ww x bb hidden between them at the back. I will be moving the two 8 balls to the tent tonight so I can set the light properly for the ww x bb and my 2 new sknunk #1


----------



## Melbs92 (Jul 8, 2015)

Min8040 said:


> This photo is just over a week ago, they have grown much more since then.
> Also their is my ww x bb hidden between them at the back. I will be moving the two 8 balls to the tent tonight so I can set the light properly for the ww x bb and my 2 new sknunk #1


Are you growing in coco aswell?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 8, 2015)

Min8040 said:


> This photo is just over a week ago, they have grown much more since then.
> Also their is my ww x bb hidden between them at the back. I will be moving the two 8 balls to the tent tonight so I can set the light properly for the ww x bb and my 2 new sknunk #1


If your stressing about height just do some lst they will be fine what are they around 20" from top of coco up ... ? that space if very small a tent is a must


----------



## Min8040 (Jul 8, 2015)

Melbs92 said:


> Are you growing in coco aswell?


Yes, coco


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 9, 2015)

Let the swell be begin Flush done and PK booster added so lets do this


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

Those buds are gonna get huge!!! Man I'm so wishing I had my system going. I gotta get these temps under control tho. Not where I want it to be and not trying to add a zillion more fans but that's what I may have to do cus this garage is too hot. I'm gonna prolly need at least two more tower fans just for the garage. Maybe I can find a nice swamp cooler for cheap. Looking great bro can't wait to see how big these buds get.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Those buds are gonna get huge!!! Man I'm so wishing I had my system going. I gotta get these temps under control tho. Not where I want it to be and not trying to add a zillion more fans but that's what I may have to do cus this garage is too hot. I'm gonna prolly need at least two more tower fans just for the garage. Maybe I can find a nice swamp cooler for cheap. Looking great bro can't wait to see how big these buds get.


You will be up and running soon brother great thing about hydro is the growth rate is so fast but yeah controlling them temps can you board off the garage... ? and insulate it...? that would help you out big time would cost a few $$ to set up but would be good in the long run if your planing on staying for a long time 

And yeah bro the buds will double in size and there is over 50 tops  so i am really happy with this grow apart from it not being the blue dream i was looking at your blue dream today it looked a lot like my one i can't wait till the 4 pot system is in full swing


----------



## taGyo (Jul 9, 2015)

Lol,

Just saw everything. Not sure why I'm not getting alerts.

Nice fucking plant man, can't wait for the smoke report!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2015)

Looks like you have mastered FlowaMasta's technique! Can't wait to see the football sized buds!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Looks like you have mastered FlowaMasta's technique! Can't wait to see the football sized buds!


Flowa has mad an impression on us big time lol. I love his system and cant wait to run it again. Def gonna be some huge buds here. Nerd is killing it


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 10, 2015)

Holy shit DN, those buds are going to be MASSIVE!! 
Speaking of Flowa, wonder where he got too, I want to see his monster Blue Shiva!!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 10, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Lol,
> 
> Just saw everything. Not sure why I'm not getting alerts.
> 
> Nice fucking plant man, can't wait for the smoke report!


Haha Yeah it dose that to me sometimes as well its very odd glad you found it 



Mohican said:


> Looks like you have mastered FlowaMasta's technique! Can't wait to see the football sized buds!


Thanks Mo Yeah i have read his log so many times so many i lost count  but i must say i am loving the results this system gives couldn't be happier i am looking forward to the next run with 4 blue dream in the same system same phenotype so shouldn't run in to any trouble fingers crossed



akhiymjames said:


> Flowa has mad an impression on us big time lol. I love his system and cant wait to run it again. Def gonna be some huge buds here. Nerd is killing it


Most def bro it's a easy system and it works and if i can do it anyone can 



eastcoastmo said:


> Holy shit DN, those buds are going to be MASSIVE!!
> Speaking of Flowa, wonder where he got too, I want to see his monster Blue Shiva!!


Thanks brother yeah I don't know where he his but i hope everything is alright i am sure he will be back to us soon some times real life gets in the way but i am sure he will have photos to bring us up to date can't wait


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 10, 2015)

Yeah man he's ok, emailed him just before. As you said, life has caught up


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 10, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah man he's ok, emailed him just before. As you said, life has caught up


Well glad to hear his still kicking and sure he will Return onces thing are back on track good job Sherlock holmes or should I call you John Holmes lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 10, 2015)

Ha ha nah bro, call me Shane Diesel  LOL


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 10, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha nah bro, call me Shane Diesel  LOL


All about the girth hey


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 10, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> All about the girth hey


Ha ha ha yep


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 10, 2015)

Hey DN, go to google and type in Tiffany Rayne tubes. You can thank me later


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 10, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey DN, go to google and type in Tiffany Rayne tubes. You can thank me later


My friends don't call me the porn king for nothing  where do you think the dirty comes from


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 10, 2015)

It's a amazing how some one so cute can be so dirty


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 10, 2015)

LOL what else is a man to do, really? Ha ha

I'm amazed as well bro, soooo fine, but sooo dirty


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 10, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> LOL what else is a man to do, really? Ha ha
> 
> I'm amazed as well bro, soooo fine, but sooo dirty


alexis texas is a winner for me big bottom girls <3


----------



## taGyo (Jul 10, 2015)

So my second seed order came with a coffee cup in roughly fifteen pieces LOL. It was a Cali Connections mug too :/. Not a big fan of the breeder but I paid for the mug LOL.
Seeds were fine though ,

Third order just hit the states. I chose socks this time so lets see if I get 'em with no problems.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 10, 2015)

taGyo said:


> So my second seed order came with a coffee cup in roughly fifteen pieces LOL. It was a Cali Connections mug too :/. Not a big fan of the breeder but I paid for the mug LOL.
> Seeds were fine though ,
> 
> Third order just hit the states. I chose socks this time so lets see if I get 'em with no problems.


Woot awesome job bro


----------



## taGyo (Jul 10, 2015)

Lol, just want to get started already man. I hope my great white sharks end up half as big as your monster Black Russian.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 10, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Lol, just want to get started already man. I hope my great white sharks end up half as big as your monster Black Russian.


Veg them long enough and they will but this hydro system with perlite grows plants fast tho but you can get any plant that size just proper care and it will get there. You will be good main thing is don't over feed.


----------



## taGyo (Jul 10, 2015)

Hopefully the tds meter will fix my inner noob lmao


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 10, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Hopefully the tds meter will fix my inner noob lmao


You will be fine bro just read the plant and always build up nutrients over time better less the more because if you over do it and burn the shit out of them they will kill your yield but if you use less you still get a good yield and no next time you can push that strain a little more and if your running lots of strains at the same time it can be a pain in the ass like my last grew where i had like 6 strains and one was a pain in the ass but the rest were fine funny thing is the one that sucked last time is now my beast so just need to know how to treat a lady and she will reward you 

Every time i look at the beast i smile i feel proud of this grow I love growing and when i look back at my old grows every grow just gets better and better its a great skill to have its all about tweaking and refining my skills i will not stop till i hit that master class of gpw


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 10, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Hopefully the tds meter will fix my inner noob lmao


You will quickly realize that the tds meter is worthless. Yes it's good to know the ppms of what you put in put if you go by the feed chart your gonna mess plants up so the main thing is when starting off always start with 1/4 the amount of feed chart and work way up. Always try to remember and watch how he plant looked before you feed and how it looks after. This will help tell you if you feed too much or if they could use more. After that this will help you determine your next feed and so on after that. Start low and work way up can always add more if needed but can't take away. It's Iike drawing with no eraser


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You will quickly realize that the tds meter is worthless. Yes it's good to know the ppms of what you put in put if you go by the feed chart your gonna mess plants up so the main thing is when starting off always start with 1/4 the amount of feed chart and work way up. Always try to remember and watch how he plant looked before you feed and how it looks after. This will help tell you if you feed too much or if they could use more. After that this will help you determine your next feed and so on after that. Start low and work way up can always add more if needed but can't take away. It's Iike drawing with no eraser


Well said brother  I souldn't have but i just had about 5 bongs of blue dream and about 6 drinks hopefully it passes my system before i go back to work on Monday ill just go for a good run tomorrow and drink lots of water and should be fine

Still haven't got my damn seed order yet.... :'( about to go spend some time with the beast


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 10, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> View attachment 3456395
> 
> Let the swell be begin Flush done and PK booster added so lets do this


haha awesome, forgot u were back


----------



## taGyo (Jul 10, 2015)

How did everyone's first grow go? Anyone do superb?
Did you guys start hydro or soil?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 10, 2015)

taGyo said:


> How did everyone's first grow go? Anyone do superb?
> Did you guys start hydro or soil?


My first grow was in soil under a 400MH. It was a disaster as it was in my roof and impossible to work with. My second and third grows were there too but they worked better. It wasnt until probably my 5th grow (under lights, I'd grown outdoor for a few years) that it started to just work and that was when I made a massive cupboard and had 2 x 1000w lights and pulled 2lb lol.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2015)

My first grow was outside. I just planted, watered and underfed. The budworms made a feast of her!


----------



## taGyo (Jul 10, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> My first grow was in soil under a 400MH. It was a disaster as it was in my roof and impossible to work with. My second and third grows were there too but they worked better. It wasnt until probably my 5th grow (under lights, I'd grown outdoor for a few years) that it started to just work and that was when I made a massive cupboard and had 2 x 1000w lights and pulled 2lb lol.


, How many plants?



Mohican said:


> My first grow was outside. I just planted, watered and underfed. The budworms made a feast of her!


LOL. Only grow outside?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2015)

Tried hydro once and got root rot and major anxiety! 

I still grow babies indoors:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## taGyo (Jul 10, 2015)

What were your problems with hydro Moh?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2015)

Heat! Checking pH, and everything else every four hours! It was like having a baby. I am sure I could do better now. I just need a dedicated grow area where I don't care about the humidity ruining the room. I also want to use CO2 next time.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2015)

It was going great:



then I got this:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## taGyo (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks for sharing though! Hope I dont' run into that problem :/


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2015)

Sorry - it always grosses people out. It was a major disappointment. The clones outside turned out OK though:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 10, 2015)

taGyo said:


> How did everyone's first grow go? Anyone do superb?
> Did you guys start hydro or soil?


I started in coco as that's what my brother recommend then he also recommend that i start feeding my clones at 1000PPM or 2.0EC and burn the shit out of them he also recommend recirculating system for coco big no no  then i found this forum asked for some help one recovered one was burned and was dead but over all first run was okay learned a lot i did let the light get to close and burn one of the main colas 

but still pulled I think around 6 oz but only let it flower 6 weeks after that it was all about reading and no doing what my brother recommends now I am the one that tells him how to grow and his changed his system to the same as my old one with the coco/perlite mix he did want to try perlite this run because he is a copy catting mofo i don't mind its not like i didn't get help to become a better grower so sharing is caring me think watching others grow is the best way to become a better grower reading about how they deal with there stuff ups and how they grow


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Sorry - it always grosses people out. It was a major disappointment. The clones outside turned out OK though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everytime i see that beast Mo makes me happy he was a true monster wish i could grow outdoors damn it!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 10, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> My first grow was in soil under a 400MH. It was a disaster as it was in my roof and impossible to work with. My second and third grows were there too but they worked better. It wasnt until probably my 5th grow (under lights, I'd grown outdoor for a few years) that it started to just work and that was when I made a massive cupboard and had 2 x 1000w lights and pulled 2lb lol.


Hey bro how did you go with running 2x1000 been thinking of getting myself a 2.4-1.2-2.0 tent for flower and running 2000 watts or just go back to my 1200w set up did you have to upgrade your power i think mine is only running on 15amps so don't want to push it to hard


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 10, 2015)

taGyo said:


> , How many plants?
> 
> 
> LOL. Only grow outside?


There were 2 plants using scrog (which back then was just tying out and putting a net over it lol). They were mammoth plants too and the smell nearly got me busted!

@DirtyNerd it was in the middle of winter so didnt have to worry about heat. I even had a possum living in the exhaust vent cause it was so damn cold outside ha ha ha. I did start another grow with the 1000's but the plants and the lights got ripped off by a bikie mate (not a mate anymore) who owed money to the pres. I moved back to my mums after that and went back to outdoor and a small indoor setup. As for power, my garage had a seperate power box as I reckon the owner grew buds too, he never batted an eyelid doing inspections and smelling the girls  

@Mohican bloody hell mate, that malawi makes me moist every time I see it, she was a beast!!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 10, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> There were 2 plants using scrog (which back then was just tying out and putting a net over it lol). They were mammoth plants too and the smell nearly got me busted!
> 
> @DirtyNerd it was in the middle of winter so didnt have to worry about heat. I even had a possum living in the exhaust vent cause it was so damn cold outside ha ha ha. I did start another grow with the 1000's but the plants and the lights got ripped off by a bikie mate (not a mate anymore) who owed money to the pres. I moved back to my mums after that and went back to outdoor and a small indoor setup. As for power, my garage had a seperate power box as I reckon the owner grew buds too, he never batted an eyelid doing inspections and smelling the girls
> 
> @Mohican bloody hell mate, that malawi makes me moist every time I see it, she was a beast!!


Awesome thanks for the info i might just run one light off power point using another breaker don't want rewire the house 

Also that's shit about being ripped off sorry to hear that would of sucked every dog has there day  so lets hope they got what was coming to them


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 10, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Awesome thanks for the info i might just run one light off power point using another breaker don't want rewire the house
> 
> Also that's shit about being ripped off sorry to hear that would of sucked every dog has there day  so lets hope they got what was coming to them


Yeah thats a good option bro, i have 3 circuit breakers in this house so if i was to do it again, I'd run a power cord from another breaker as well 

I dunno what happened to him bro, the pres said he wouldn't touch me if I wanted retribution, the last l heard, he went 'fishing' and never saw him again lol. He wasnt well liked in the circle and caused a heap of trouble with the pres of another chapter so god only knows what happened to him.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 10, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah thats a good option bro, i have 3 circuit breakers in this house so if i was to do it again, I'd run a power cord from another breaker as well
> 
> I dunno what happened to him bro, the pres said he wouldn't touch me if I wanted retribution, the last l heard, he went 'fishing' and never saw him again lol. He wasnt well liked in the circle and caused a heap of trouble with the pres of another chapter so god only knows what happened to him.


Yeah I knew someone like that once his mom made up a thing saying is was dead even posted in the local paper and didn't see him for about 10 years then I was working down south and seen him like seeing a dead man waking  he noticed me as well and pointed his finger at me and walked in to trailer park haha I was like wtf but everyone wanted him gone must of just went in to hiding  glad I don't deal with people like that anymore got my own family and that's all that matters


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 10, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah I knew someone like that once his mom made up a thing saying is was dead even posted in the local paper and didn't see him for about 10 years then I was working down south and seen him like seeing a dead man waking  he noticed me as well and pointed his finger at me and walked in to trailer park haha I was like wtf but everyone wanted him gone must of just went in to hiding  glad I don't deal with people like that anymore got my own family and that's all that matters


Yeah I reckon he disappeared for a reason. If i ran into him again I'd probably flog the fucker lol. 
I'm glad I'm away from that shit too, as soon as I met my mrs (totally away from that scene too!) I got out and never looked back. Family is all that matters to me now too


----------



## taGyo (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks for the pics ECM,

Appreciate you sharing!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 11, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Thanks for the pics ECM,
> 
> Appreciate you sharing!


Lol I think you meant @Mohican unless I'm uploading pics I dont know about ha ha


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 12, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Lol I think you meant @Mohican unless I'm uploading pics I dont know about ha ha


Maybe his thanking you for that girls name


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 12, 2015)

Ha ha possibly lol


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 12, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha possibly lol


Not looking forward to flying away tomorrow again Wahh wahhh wahhhhhhhhhhhhhh but when i get home my black Russian should be ready for the chop


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 12, 2015)

Yeah it sucks having to go away hey! I have to go away for a week next week for uni. Hate leaving the girls alone for that long lol


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 12, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah it sucks having to go away hey! I have to go away for a week next week for uni. Hate leaving the girls alone for that long lol


Yeah it sucks but you can really notice the change when you look at them every day you think they don't grow  i have to keep the blue dreams under the 250 cfl as i been to lazy to hook up venting for the 600 watt  but ill do that when u get home next time picked up a 600 watt ballast globe cooltube carbon filter and centrifugal fan plus a clone light for $80 today woot


----------



## zchopper420 (Jul 12, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey bro how did you go with running 2x1000 been thinking of getting myself a 2.4-1.2-2.0 tent for flower and running 2000 watts or just go back to my 1200w set up did you have to upgrade your power i think mine is only running on 15amps so don't want to push it to hard


The 15 amp 120v can only handle 1k. It's ampsxvolts then 80 percent of that is your max wattage around 1800. I only have 15 amp in my room but 2 separate beakers so i can run 1 light b on each


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 12, 2015)

We have 240 volts here though so they can take a bit more, just have to be careful


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 12, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> We have 240 volts here though so they can take a bit more, just have to be careful





zchopper420 said:


> The 15 amp 120v can only handle 1k. It's ampsxvolts then 80 percent of that is your max wattage around 1800. I only have 15 amp in my room but 2 separate beakers so i can run 1 light b on each


Yeah got 240v so should be fine ill be going with just 2x600 as ill be getting the new 2x600w digital ballast 400v or maybe 3x600 ill make up my mind in 2 weeks


Over the Last 7 Years Our Customers Have Been Getting Awesome Results With The “First Wave ” Of Digital Ballsts , Plants Could Experience* 29,ooo HZ* of Light , More Constant Like A “Laser”compared to the 50z Heavy Mag Ballasts that havnt really evolved much in 100 yrs !

This New Wave Of Digital Technology Is Using 400v Internal Voltage And Can Run A Vastly Improved HPS Globe Design That Is *120,000HZ And The Spectrum Range The Closest To Real Sunlight Ever Achieved ! *

It can be easily integrated into your existing grow room; simply replace your ballast & lamp with Hi-Par products and you will instantly achieve more useable grow light! More light = more yield!

The Hi Par 600w 400v ballast has been designed in* Germany* to enable 400v DE Technology to be accessible to *Medical & Hobby horticulturalists.* This ballast can be used with 400v & 240v lamps, however we recommend to use 400v lamps because of the increased efficiency and PAR spectrum output. Photosynthesis Active Radiation (PAR) refers to a specific part of the light spectrum that a plant actually uses photosynthesize light energy into growth energy.

*Now Comes With The World Leading Phillips Greenpower 600W/ 400V EL *

*( Currently The Record Holder For 600W HPS -Highest umol/watt Output Ever Achieved)*

Features:


*Strikes The New 400V EL and 240v Lamps (son-t etc)*
Intelligent Dimming Control 60%-100+%
Intelligent Random Start
Timed Re-strike hot lamp system
Superior RF Shielding
*3yr Warranty*
Size L x W x H (mm): 314 a 106 x 82.5

Weight (kg): 2.7

Case: Graduated Fin Aluminum

Dimming Range: 60%, 75%, 100% & BOOST

Mains Supply Voltage: 240v 50Hz

Maximum Current (A): 3

Input Power (w): 700

Output Power (w): 600

Power Factor: 0.99


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 12, 2015)

Ill get a photo of the beast up later on will be the last one for 2 weeks  i can't wait to see how much she has grown when i get back


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 12, 2015)

Sounds wicked bro


----------



## taGyo (Jul 12, 2015)

@Mohican 


taGyo said:


> Thanks for the pics ECM,
> 
> Appreciate you sharing!


Yeah I meant him lmao.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 12, 2015)

Well tired to get a photo but was to late light warmed up and it looked like poo so ill get one up when i return there is internet where i am going so ill still be around but not posting any bud porn  can't wait till i get home and i haven't left yet working away sucks ass


----------



## taGyo (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 14, 2015)

taGyo said:


>


 Congrats on the win brother man you are going to have a shit load of seeds now


----------



## taGyo (Jul 14, 2015)

When I get the garden up and running if you see anything you like just give me a holler, I owe you guys.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 14, 2015)

Hello brothers and sisters

Just wanted to do a quick update before i left i got another 4 pot system that will be doing a side by side COCO vs Perlite as soon as i get home Ill be using two tents both 5x5 both 4 pots in each coco will be run to waste and perlite recirculating system all blue dreams  can't wait to get home and get this up and running Both tents will be grown with a 600 watt hps

Hi Par 600w 400v ballast Digtial with the PHILLIPS – the Greenpower 600W EL 400V globes

Each pot is 30 liters-7.92516 Gallons anyway ill be home on the 27th  woot


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 14, 2015)

Will be looking forward to that !!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 18, 2015)

Day 45 Flower 12/12 (Black Russian)

Hey all things are going well i told work i don't want to be away they got pissed and i told them to send me home and in good time below you will notice some photos i didn't notices at first till i was looking over the photos and holy shit! lucky i did fly home i noticed two buds looked odd all the hairs had turned red.... and you will see in the photos they leafs looked like shit! so i pulled them apart and noticed damn BUD rot never had it before  so hear is something to learn from again i only noticed it on the two buds but if i notices it on any of the others ill chop this girl down i don't want to lose her to rot so cutting sooner will be fine this strain is only meant to go 50-55 days 

Very sad but shit happens if anyone has had rot before let me know what you ended up doing thanks all glad to be back


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 18, 2015)

Vegging still under the 250 Cfl didn't get a chance to change it before i left


----------



## taGyo (Jul 18, 2015)

Great documentation of bud rot.

Fuck that job man LOL. Sorry to hear DN :/, hope the rest makes it through!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 18, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Great documentation of bud rot.
> 
> Fuck that job man LOL. Sorry to hear DN :/, hope the rest makes it through!


Love your photos bro yeah also fuck that job i am a family man now and working away doesn't help never had bud rot before but the buds are so compact like rocks some of the really huge colas look fine so fingers crossed thanks for dropping in bro


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 18, 2015)

This is my side project that's going very well  makes me happy and almost done blue dream they are in flush mode for the next week


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 18, 2015)

Beautiful bro this is why I love that HSO Blue Dream it just gets caked up in frost and stinks to high heaven!!! You been holding out me huh? lol Man I swear I have to get some more of these bean I dont care if I ever get the real clone or not I need a pheno from these beans as its just too damn good. 

Hey bro somebody hit me with some great breeding info with s1 seeds. Since you have a great s1 pheno of this Blue Dream you can reverse you pheno and hit it with pollen from itself and create s2 seeds which in turn should be uniform to your pheno. Mostly every bean should be an exact copy of your keeper pheno


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 18, 2015)

Damn bro I didn't even see the pics of the bud rot. That shit blows bro I just had to throw away a tester plant of Sfv OG bx. The buds were so big and swollen and with these temps been unpredictable in the garage I'm sure all that had to do with the rot. I had never had it before either and I 'll make sure I never do again. Dealing with big buds like this have to have major air flow and humidity has to stay down especially at night cus there's so much leaf they'll start sweating and stuff. Hopefully you can prevent anymore of this but it didn't surprise me cus those buds are huge!!! I know your glad you came back cus it might have been worse with you gone that long


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Beautiful bro this is why I love that HSO Blue Dream it just gets caked up in frost and stinks to high heaven!!! You been holding out me huh? lol Man I swear I have to get some more of these bean I dont care if I ever get the real clone or not I need a pheno from these beans as its just too damn good.
> 
> Hey bro somebody hit me with some great breeding info with s1 seeds. Since you have a great s1 pheno of this Blue Dream you can reverse you pheno and hit it with pollen from itself and create s2 seeds which in turn should be uniform to your pheno. Mostly every bean should be an exact copy of your keeper pheno


Hey Brother that's awesome info i am sure the clone only strain is amazing but you still get a unreal strain from seed so you can't go wrong i also dropped some seeds in to water last yesterday when i got home the blue dreams are a couple i had in veg but didn't no if i was going to run so didn't want to waste them as its awesome smoke so just flowered them



akhiymjames said:


> Damn bro I didn't even see the pics of the bud rot. That shit blows bro I just had to throw away a tester plant of Sfv OG bx. The buds were so big and swollen and with these temps been unpredictable in the garage I'm sure all that had to do with the rot. I had never had it before either and I 'll make sure I never do again. Dealing with big buds like this have to have major air flow and humidity has to stay down especially at night cus there's so much leaf they'll start sweating and stuff. Hopefully you can prevent anymore of this but it didn't surprise me cus those buds are huge!!! I know your glad you came back cus it might have been worse with you gone that long



Yeah I was lucky in away i didn't stay away for longer it would of been i total waste of good weed i think because she is so damn big i added another fan i removed a lot of the fan leafs to help with air flow i was reading up on it and in my mind it was just from high temps/bad air flow but it can also be from low temps with lights off mine have been dropping below 15 some days so I'll be putting my vegging lady's under a 400w and running them 20/4 so the room temps will be higher when my flower tent is off hopefully i don't want to pull her to soon as she still swelling but if i do it will give me the tent i need to set up my coco blue dream girls ill be happy to only grow the blue dreams for some times but like i said i did drop some beans  only 3 thanks for dropping in my brother ill keep things up to date


----------



## keeper1981 (Jul 18, 2015)

Looks yummy


----------



## Melbs92 (Jul 19, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hello brothers and sisters
> 
> Just wanted to do a quick update before i left i got another 4 pot system that will be doing a side by side COCO vs Perlite as soon as i get home Ill be using two tents both 5x5 both 4 pots in each coco will be run to waste and perlite recirculating system all blue dreams  can't wait to get home and get this up and running Both tents will be grown with a 600 watt hps
> 
> ...


Dude that sounds wicked! I'm using a 200l barrel as a res, how did you sort out your 'brain' for the recirculating system?

Sorry to hear about the rot aswell


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 19, 2015)

Shit DN, so sorry to hear of the bud rot bro  those buds are friggen massive though lol. That BD is unreal too hey, would love to give that a run myself!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 19, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Shit DN, so sorry to hear of the bud rot bro  those buds are friggen massive though lol. That BD is unreal too hey, would love to give that a run myself!!


Get you some HSO Blue Dream seed I know you would kill with them too. I swear it's a great plant really wish I still had it. I'm gonna get some more soon. 



Melbs92 said:


> Dude that sounds wicked! I'm using a 200l barrel as a res, how did you sort out your 'brain' for the recirculating system?
> 
> Sorry to hear about the rot aswell


@flowamasta check his thread out for super great details but this is the easiest system I've seen around. A pot sits inside of another pot the same size. Doing this should leave a gap between the two pots inside. The pot going inside of the other should not go to the very bottom of the pot it's going in or it won't drain right. The inside pot holds the medium and has lots of holes at the bottom of it for the water to drain and recirculate out the 2nd bottom pot. You should have and open and close valve connected to the bottom pot so it can recirculate the water back to the res. The plants are top feed from the res and to add more pots than one you just need more line and t-connectors to attach to the main feed line. Hope this helps some bro. It's very easy


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 19, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Shit DN, so sorry to hear of the bud rot bro  those buds are friggen massive though lol. That BD is unreal too hey, would love to give that a run myself!!


All good brother the price i pay for having big buds ill need to keep a eye on the lights out temps thats the only thing i can put it down to that and the buds are very compact but there is air flow from the base and over the top so its odd also yeah the blue dreams are going well they only been flowered under a 400HPS  first 3 weeks under a 250 then i change it to a 400


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 19, 2015)

That girl is huge bro and you don't do a lot of defoil so lights out is what cause it I bet on it. All that leaf matter touching each other and sweating made that humidity rise. Plants that big need massive air flow or you have to defoil a lot of the leaves. I think if you would've scrogged her you wouldn't have had that problem as you defoil everything that doesn't reach the screen. I'm dying to see the Blue Dram run prolly won't be as big as the beasts but should fill that tent up with so,e major frosty buds and still harvest well. Train and fill that tent up with straight tops of buds


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That girl is huge bro and you don't do a lot of defoil so lights out is what cause it I bet on it. All that leaf matter touching each other and sweating made that humidity rise. Plants that big need massive air flow or you have to defoil a lot of the leaves. I think if you would've scrogged her you wouldn't have had that problem as you defoil everything that doesn't reach the screen. I'm dying to see the Blue Dram run prolly won't be as big as the beasts but should fill that tent up with so,e major frosty buds and still harvest well. Train and fill that tent up with straight tops of buds


That's it my bro yeah I don't like to defoil but your right there is a lot of bud on bud Acton going on I did some defoil yesterday and once lights on I'll do it again to keep that air flowing plus I tie more buds up to stop them from laying on one another before I left I noticed they started getting top heavy and started to lay down but I didn't have time to hang 50 tops up so I just left it growers fault there but live and learn I'll know for next time when growing a monster


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 19, 2015)

(Breaking news) executive decision the beast is coming down with in days noticed the start of rot on a couple of the big colas only the leaf i opened up the bud and its still fine on the inside for now but i am not going to risk losing so much by letting it go on longer i would prefer to have some smoke then a lot of rutting compost  most likely be tomorrow so that will be day 47 i think... sad to not let her finish 100% good thing is trichomes are cloudy as its meant to be a 50-55 day strain so only a few days less anyway ill get some bud shots up when it's done  out with the old and in with the new  its a huge plant just moving it around today i knew it was big but shit i still think ill pull a pound easy some of the side colas are huge laying down at the back that i couldn't see anyway bud pics to come all the best brothers & sisters till tomorrow


----------



## taGyo (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 19, 2015)

taGyo said:


>


Haha


----------



## taGyo (Jul 19, 2015)

LOL, didn't see the "New Toolbar Update" part at the bottom.
Ruined it xD.

Still can't wait mayne.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 19, 2015)

taGyo said:


> LOL, didn't see the "New Toolbar Update" part at the bottom.
> Ruined it xD.
> 
> Still can't wait mayne.


Yeah I am interested in if there is any noticeable change in smoke from the last grow when she had the deficiency only time will tell I hate trimming its going to suck worse part of growing


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2015)

Take your time and only do small batches.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 20, 2015)

the bud rot sucks never had it before either the blue dream looks killer


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 20, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> the bud rot sucks never had it before either the blue dream looks killer


Yeah its really odd never had it before this sucks but the plant was so big and laying all over itself  yeah the blue dream is sexy can't wait to grow my vegging girls up and fill a tent with them frosty buds  this strain is never going to be run again so all good


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 20, 2015)

what is your opinion on how to get a pound plant, 16, 32 or 64 colas? They are both going under 1000w hps eventually


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 20, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> what is your opinion on how to get a pound plant, 16, 32 or 64 colas? They are both going under 1000w hps eventually


that big bang Main line i did with the 600 was 8 colas and yielded 11+ oz so i would say a 16 should do it easy 36 if your going to take up the whole space you will do it easy with a 1000w how many plants are you going to put under the light.... ?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 20, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> that big bang Main line i did with the 600 was 8 colas and yielded 11+ oz so i would say a 16 should do it easy 36 if your going to take up the whole space you will do it easy with a 1000w how many plants are you going to put under the light.... ?


two mate, transplant the fem bagseed into 20ltr, might leave IB at 16 mainline i don't really want to top or bend her anymore just let her go skyward and get fat stems


----------



## taGyo (Jul 20, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah its really odd never had it before this sucks but the plant was so big and laying all over itself  yeah the blue dream is sexy can't wait to grow my vegging girls up and fill a tent with them frosty buds  this strain is never going to be run again so all good


Never gonna run Black Russian again?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 20, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Never gonna run Black Russian again?


Prolly not like a beast like that lol and if so need major defoil big plants can't have all that leaf like that unless they're outside. If your gonna have it like that inside gotta have massive air flow. With my big Blue Dream beast I did I had to do the same thing. It broke my heart to keep taking leaves off her but I'm glad I did. I just made sure it wasn't a ton overlapping each other big huge buds wasn't laying on each other. It was a scrog so much different than Nerds. If Nerd scrogged prolly wouldn't have had that problem as buds would've been opened up more and not on top of each other. Plus scrog makes you remove a lot of leaf so the humidity won't rise when lights go off


----------



## taGyo (Jul 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Prolly not like a beast like that lol and if so need major defoil big plants can't have all that leaf like that unless they're outside. If your gonna have it like that inside gotta have massive air flow. With my big Blue Dream beast I did I had to do the same thing. It broke my heart to keep taking leaves off her but I'm glad I did. I just made sure it wasn't a ton overlapping each other big huge buds wasn't laying on each other. It was a scrog so much different than Nerds. If Nerd scrogged prolly wouldn't have had that problem as buds would've been opened up more and not on top of each other. Plus scrog makes you remove a lot of leaf so the humidity won't rise when lights go off


Yeah, I like the idea of SCROG, you think it would go well with two 1000ws? After I get going I'll probably start fucking around with different set ups.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 20, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Yeah, I like the idea of SCROG, you think it would go well with two 1000ws? After I get going I'll probably start fucking around with different set ups.


Scrog is great but once that net goes down that's it no moving the plants and depending on the setup may be hard getting to back to water them or with DWC hard to change water out. Scrog is great especially if you have height problems but if you don't its still great as it can up yields very good. You have to train right tho or it really wont be a scrog just towers of bud being supported by net/string whatever your using. I may dedicate section of tent to scrog if I can upgrade the setup like I want


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey dirty.. u use silica..? I havent had a pro lem woth pm or budrot sinve i started usingsilica in my feedings.. i use it all the up to week 4.5. Just my 2 centa


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 20, 2015)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Hey dirty.. u use silica..? I havent had a pro lem woth pm or budrot sinve i started usingsilica in my feedings.. i use it all the up to week 4.5. Just my 2 centa


Great info bro there. I need to get some organic silica as I don't want to kill my microbes with synthetic even tho the amount I would use prolly wouldn't hurt much I just wanna keep my organics organic. When I run my hydro tho they get plenty of Silica. I wonder if the silica from GH is organic?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thats what i run. Its called armor si. What i do is i only use it in between tea feedings. So like that whateva hord i kill . I repopulate with the following tea.. u seen my results.. they love it


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 20, 2015)

Plus its got a nice p-k boost


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 20, 2015)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Hey dirty.. u use silica..? I havent had a pro lem woth pm or budrot sinve i started usingsilica in my feedings.. i use it all the up to week 4.5. Just my 2 centa


Hey bro yeah I started using it this grow its called bud link silica like James said its becuase I just left my girls laying all over herself I work away from home a lot I got lazy and didn't tie up or remove the leafs so I stuffed myself 


So you have had bud rot before ...? Did you manage to save some I been chopping for 6 hours hands and back = fucked I did notice a little yellowing on some buds so I cut them open to air them out hoping they don't spread I did isolate them from the other buds to make sure no spread there is no mold rotting on the stem so hopefully they will be fine the rest all looks good been a long day all the little shit left now 


Thanks for dropping in all info is very helpful thanks


taGyo said:


> Never gonna run Black Russian again?


nah this phenotype sucks to touch she's a real pain so she's done it will only be blue dream for the next two grows plus I'll be adding a couple more strains from hso once the seeds break the coco also scrog is good to try but I don't think I'll do it again I really enjoyed main lining it was great to train the plant and watch her grow some huge colas highy recommend looking in to it takes up less room then a scrog and still offers great yields


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Prolly not like a beast like that lol and if so need major defoil big plants can't have all that leaf like that unless they're outside. If your gonna have it like that inside gotta have massive air flow. With my big Blue Dream beast I did I had to do the same thing. It broke my heart to keep taking leaves off her but I'm glad I did. I just made sure it wasn't a ton overlapping each other big huge buds wasn't laying on each other. It was a scrog so much different than Nerds. If Nerd scrogged prolly wouldn't have had that problem as buds would've been opened up more and not on top of each other. Plus scrog makes you remove a lot of leaf so the humidity won't rise when lights go off


Haha yeah it's hard to remove the leafs but it's a must with big plants like this won't make the same mistake twice I'll up load a photo of the stem later it's crazy I need a saw to cut it down


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2015)

Some plants just get moldy when you look at them the wrong way.

I add Cal Mag and Silicon to every watering. It also makes clones root better.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Some plants just get moldy when you look at them the wrong way.
> 
> I add Cal Mag and Silicon to every watering. It also makes clones root better.


Haha yeah I did spend a lot of time looking at this girl maybe next time I'll do it with my pants on and she won't rot on me yeah cal-mag and silica all the way with this girl using RO water so it's a must 

What kind of ppm are you using on your clones ...?


----------



## taGyo (Jul 20, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Haha yeah I did spend a lot of time looking at this girl maybe next time I'll do it with my pants on and she won't rot on me


LOL.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 20, 2015)

I find the jiffy pellets the fastest way to clone with in 5-6 days always roots rockwool always takes around 10 I tired just a glass of water but no luck it did save some cuttings for a week before I transpanted them to jiffy so it was good in away


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 20, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> I find the jiffy pellets the fastest way to clone with in 5-6 days always roots rockwool always takes around 10 I tired just a glass of water but no luck it did save some cuttings for a week before I transpanted them to jiffy so it was good in away


Water clones in a cup takes a few weeks depending on the strain. My Platinum Delights goes in 7-10 no matter what way you clone her. Very fast and vigorous. These rapid rooters aren't bad I'm trying but I'm using no rooting hormones and still getting roots in about 10 days


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2015)

I am using an aero cloner gifted to me by @BobBitchen - he has this method dialed in.

I use about 60 ml (medicine cup) of ProTekt per 3 gallons in the cloner.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 20, 2015)

Big buds!!! Gonna be a great harvest bro. I'll be flipping some plants here in the next few weeks. Ready to flower the GG#4 keep seeing amazing pics of it and I'm ready to see some from me lol. Great work bro

how long you plan on vegging the Blue Dream for since your running 4 pots?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Big buds!!! Gonna be a great harvest bro. I'll be flipping some plants here in the next few weeks. Ready to flower the GG#4 keep seeing amazing pics of it and I'm ready to see some from me lol. Great work bro
> 
> how long you plan on vegging the Blue Dream for since your running 4 pots?


Thanks brotherI am thinking ill veg them till there around 15" tall as they double in height when flipped but i will be lst as well ill be putting them under a 400 watt metal halide today or tomorrow to speed up the growth as the cfl is working but not at the speed i like so i would say maybe 2-3 weeks of veg then flip and once i finish off all the little shit on the beast

I'll clean the tent out and put 4 - 30 liter pots under the 600w with 4 more blue dreams that are ready for transplant as there only in small pots and under a 36 watt light but the light is right on top of them so they are growing well very odd  also my seedlings have just cracked the soil so fast couldn't believe it  can't wait to see your girls in flower veg is fine but flowering is the best TRIMMING SUCKS! the huge colas are so hard i was shocked like rocks so i think i should pull the pound easy of this girl if i don't ill be shocked


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 20, 2015)

Below are the new seeds i popped might start a new log for them ill make up my mind soon they have just popped there head out of the coco ill leave the seedling stage out as it's boring 


*Humboldt Seed Organisation - Lemon Garlic OG*
Introducing California Kind Genetics, the newest addition to #TeamHSO, this breeder has resided deep in the mountains of the Humboldt region for more than 15 years. The Lemon Garlic OG is one of the most unique phenotypes ever to have come out of the OG lineage. 

Rapid vegetative growth allows for short transitional periods into flowering. Large thin leaves with ample spacing allows for light to penetrate into secondary sites. Lemon Garlic OG doesn’t need a lot of nutrition to sustain good health. 

Flowering periods last about 63-68 days as long stacking between intermodal sites results in large elongated colas, highly resinous and with an incredibly pungent aroma dominant to anything else in the space. 

The effects of the Lemon Garlic OG are very cerebral, long lasting and appetite inducing. Hints of garlic, citrus and pine with gassy undertones leave the mouth watering. One of many superior flavors being brought to you by one of the best underground breeders California has to offer.





*Humboldt Seed Organisation - Purple Trainwreck*
The genetics for Trainwreck itself consist of Mexican, Afghani, and Thai genetics, so it is a Sativa-dominant Hybrid, which has been crossed with Mendo Purps to create the Purple Trainwreck.

Purple Train Wreck has that familiar lemony Train Wreck smell and taste, with a slightly fruitier berry touch thanks to the Purps infuse.

This is a beautiful plant, with intensely coloured violet buds with dark red hairs, and grows to the size of a monster if you give her all she needs to make you happy.


----------



## Min8040 (Jul 21, 2015)

If you decide to make a new grow log let me know. I'll definitely be watching. 
You make me wanna get blue dream for my next grow. Might have to order some soon
What bank do you order from?


----------



## taGyo (Jul 21, 2015)

Min8040 said:


> If you decide to make a new grow log let me know. I'll definitely be watching.
> You make me wanna get blue dream for my next grow. Might have to order some soon
> What bank do you order from?


Oh whoops, didn't read the question right LOL.



DirtyNerd said:


> Below are the new seeds i popped might start a new log for them ill make up my mind soon they have just popped there head out of the coco ill leave the seedling stage out as it's boring
> *Humboldt Seed Organisation - Lemon Garlic OG*
> Introducing California Kind Genetics, the newest addition to #TeamHSO, this breeder has resided deep in the mountains of the Humboldt region for more than 15 years. The Lemon Garlic OG is one of the most unique phenotypes ever to have come out of the OG lineage.
> 
> ...


I have both of those to! Can't WAIT for that purple trainwreck!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 21, 2015)

Min8040 said:


> If you decide to make a new grow log let me know. I'll definitely be watching.
> You make me wanna get blue dream for my next grow. Might have to order some soon
> What bank do you order from?


Herbies http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/
Bonza seeds http://www.bonzaseeds.com/

Used both and they have been great give it a go bro its a must have strain


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 21, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Oh whoops, didn't read the question right LOL.
> 
> 
> I have both of those to! Can't WAIT for that purple trainwreck!


I was like i didn't order from HSO  but maybe i should have but there price is more then the seed banks


----------



## taGyo (Jul 21, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> I was like i didn't order from HSO  but maybe i should have but there price is more then the seed banks


Yeah I hate that lol. I'd order direct if it made any sense at all.
Got both of those as freebies femmed. So glad you're growing it before me LOL. Gonna do a new thread or nah?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 21, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Yeah I hate that lol. I'd order direct if it made any sense at all.
> Got both of those as freebies femmed. So glad you're growing it before me LOL. Gonna do a new thread or nah?


I might do that or ill just post in here ill be dropping some sin city gear and the rare dankness  on the hunt for a male....... plant and make some crosses should be fun


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Jul 21, 2015)

I grew hso 707 headband it was awsome , i recomend it


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 21, 2015)

That's why I made a thread for everything I do got tired of making thread for every strains lol. Even tho that's best its hard to keep up with the journals when you habe multiple strains going. Just make you a thread for all your gonna be doing for now on


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Jul 21, 2015)

True that multi strain journal makes life simple


----------



## PatchKid (Jul 21, 2015)

Lemon garlic OG??? And Purple train wreck damn dude you're gonna be smashing some crazy strains lol

How long are those supposed to take?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 21, 2015)

PatchKid said:


> Lemon garlic OG??? And Purple train wreck damn dude you're gonna be smashing some crazy strains lol
> 
> How long are those supposed to take?


*Lemon Garlic OG by Humboldt Seed Organization*

Suitable for indoors and outdoors
Sex: feminized
Genotype: 60% Indica / 40% Sativa
Cross: special selection of a 7th generation OG Kush
Indoor flowering period: 65-75 days
Outdoor harvest time: mid-October
Indoor yield: 400-600 g/m2
Outdoor yield: From 1 to 3 kg/plant
Outdoor height: from 3 to 5 meters
THC: 17-22%
CBD: 0,1%
*Purple Trainwreck, of Humboldt Seeds*

Suitable for interior and exterior
Feminized
60% Sativa, 40% Indica
Genetics: Mendo Purps x Trainwreck
Indoor flowering time: 60 days
Outdoor harvest: early October
Indoor Yield: 500 g/m2
Outdoor yield: 700-900 g/plant
Medicinal: Yes
THC: 20%
CBD: Low
CBN: Low

Don't like the long flowering time of the OG but never grown one so ill give it ago  still going to keep the blue dream going


----------



## Min8040 (Jul 22, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Herbies http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/
> Bonza seeds http://www.bonzaseeds.com/
> 
> Used both and they have been great give it a go bro its a must have strain


You've twisted my arm. I'll order some in about a week when I get my tax money back. Will go thru herbies as they have always done me good.
Can't wait.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 22, 2015)

Min8040 said:


> You've twisted my arm. I'll order some in about a week when I get my tax money back. Will go thru herbies as they have always done me good.
> Can't wait.


get some http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/humboldt-seed-organisation-bubbas-gift-feminised-seeds-6167
and ill pop mine when you pop yours  or let me no what else you get as i might have it


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 22, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> View attachment 3463486


Holy shit man!


----------



## Min8040 (Jul 22, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> get some http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/humboldt-seed-organisation-bubbas-gift-feminised-seeds-6167
> and ill pop mine when you pop yours  or let me no what else you get as i might have it


Are they a easy strain to clone
My flower tent won't be free for at least another 6 weeks min.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 22, 2015)

Min8040 said:


> Are they a easy strain to clone
> My flower tent won't be free for at least another 6 weeks min.


Yeah never had any trouble cloning with the jiffy rooted in 5-6 days rockwool around 10-14 days


----------



## Min8040 (Jul 22, 2015)

I'll probably just let mine grow normally with some plain old tying down. How many do you think would fit comfortably in a 4x4?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 22, 2015)

Min8040 said:


> I'll probably just let mine grow normally with some plain old tying down. How many do you think would fit comfortably in a 4x4?


depens on the size pot your using and how big you plan on growing the plants. Depending on size of plant and canopy and how I train I can fit nine 3gal pots in that area, five maybe six 5gal, and four 7gal plants.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 22, 2015)

Min8040 said:


> I'll probably just let mine grow normally with some plain old tying down. How many do you think would fit comfortably in a 4x4?


Yeah it really depends on your pot size like James said i did 4 gallon on the last run and had 9 but it was way to tight and some of the plants suffered from it i would recommend 4 or 5 max and just a little LST to fill in the blank spots


----------



## taGyo (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm gonna do 5 autos in 5 gallon smart pots in my 4x4,

After that I'm going to run the rest in 3 gallon cause that's what I'm going to have my mothers in, just want that initial harvest to be nice enough to tide me and my girl over with no worries


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 22, 2015)

Just finshed the pop corn shit on the Beast damn i hate trimming i didn't trim all as i am just going to make hash from the pop corn i needed to look at the root ball and look at that shit! it was fucking insane looks a little brown as i haven't had the water running for the last 3 days just wanted to let you see the root ball in the pot must be insane ill be cleaning out the tent later as i need to get the next blue dreams in


----------



## taGyo (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks for the tip DN, you and akh are my two favorite people on this forum.


----------



## taGyo (Jul 22, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> View attachment 3464193 View attachment 3464194
> 
> 
> Just finshed the pop corn shit on the Beast damn i hate trimming i didn't trim all as i am just going to make hash from the pop corn i needed to look at the root ball and look at that shit! it was fucking insane looks a little brown as i haven't had the water running for the last 3 days just wanted to let you see the root ball in the pot must be insane ill be cleaning out the tent later as i need to get the next blue dreams in


Holy shit dude!

How often do you pull a harvest? How many flower tents do you have?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 22, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Thanks for the tip DN, you and akh are my two favorite people on this forum.


Thanks brother your a good man  can't wait till your set up and you know we will both be here to help or give you any advice and learn from you as you will do things your own way and will be able to take them on and use them our self's


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 22, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Holy shit dude!
> 
> How often do you pull a harvest? How many flower tents do you have?


I like to keep it to every 2 months max i was running a 8x4 tent before and pulling every month right now i have two flower tents and one veg but i am planning something that ill update later  top secret stuff at the moment but it will be along the same lines of pulling every month again so long as my partner doesn't kick me in the nuts  she hates me spending money on my hobby but at the same time she knows i love it but i just have way to much weed don't like to say how much but yeah... its a bit as its only for me and a few friends i give hand outs to  i had a good season of some pineapple chunk last night and shit its been curing for over 6 months and it knocked me the F out


----------



## taGyo (Jul 22, 2015)

NICE. Six month cure sounds DOPE. Smooth smoke, great flavor?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 22, 2015)

taGyo said:


> NICE. Six month cure sounds DOPE. Smooth smoke, great flavor?


Yeah the change was outstanding from smoking it only a couple of weeks of cure to now its like a whole new plant the full flavor comes out and as smooth as silk they say you don't get the full flavor till at least 3 months of cure so yeah i really understand what they are talking about now


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 22, 2015)

Man that root ball is insane bro!!! You def maxed that girl out with the long veg and flowering. No more use for that pot sox lol I didn't get a root ball like that with my girl but she was from seed and I didn't veg as long as you did but whatever I run in that system again will be from clone so should do very well. Want to get that system going but with the heat I cant unless I get a chiller to keep water at right temps or it wont be good. Soon as I get back on my feet i'll spend some money for some things that are needed badly.

I know the Mrs doesn't like you spending money on the hobby but your gonna have to if you want to grow. The money I spend on supplies and stuff is nothing compared to the amount that I would spend if I didn't grow it for myself so that's why my Mrs doesn't say anything. I smoke like a train so I would go broke trying to buy lol. Electricity and supplies is all I have to pay for and the amount I get from it is well worth the amount I'm putting in doesn't compare to what I would spend buying. I need to get my stash up like you Nerd lol


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man that root ball is insane bro!!! You def maxed that girl out with the long veg and flowering. No more use for that pot sox lol I didn't get a root ball like that with my girl but she was from seed and I didn't veg as long as you did but whatever I run in that system again will be from clone so should do very well. Want to get that system going but with the heat I cant unless I get a chiller to keep water at right temps or it wont be good. Soon as I get back on my feet i'll spend some money for some things that are needed badly.
> 
> I know the Mrs doesn't like you spending money on the hobby but your gonna have to if you want to grow. The money I spend on supplies and stuff is nothing compared to the amount that I would spend if I didn't grow it for myself so that's why my Mrs doesn't say anything. I smoke like a train so I would go broke trying to buy lol. Electricity and supplies is all I have to pay for and the amount I get from it is well worth the amount I'm putting in doesn't compare to what I would spend buying. I need to get my stash up like you Nerd lol


Yeah brother i am a weed whore bit its because a lot of my old crew i don't hang out with and they were all big smokers so now it's just smoke and a mate and he doesn't smoke much as he works away like me and we get piss tested a lot so can't smoke much yeah i knew the root ball would be insane but i didn't think it would be like that 

I need to keep a eye on the new girls i am getting a lot of green shit on the perlite i need to flush away its ugly didn't get that last time but i was only watering when lights were off so that might be why 

I think thats why my missus turns a blind eye to me growing as if i didn't i would be spending a lot more on buying it and so long as i am the one working and paying the bills on time then there is nothing to really complain about


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 22, 2015)

Yea I'll get my stash built up damn good from here on out. Some people I give out to will have to wait a good while till at least the next harvest after the one coming up as I know how fast my stuff goes when giving it away. I don't mind giving any away but I put everything into this so I gotta take care me first while still helping others. Once I get this this cycle going it will be nothing. I'll prolly have a lot of plants that I don't veg that long and flower those while I flower the big ones so I can have something always being harvested maybe a couple 1gals.

Don't trip over the green stuff on perlite its algae its growing cus of the light shining on the wet perlite. Once they get big enough to shadow over the perlite it wont grow anymore but next time get something to cover the top of the pots like black trash bag.

Yea its nothing that can be really said when you take care of all the responsibilities like your supposed to so you have the right to do what you want with your money but they realize how much it means to use and we could be doing something much worse like messing with other women. Mines still gets jealous of the time I spend with the plants but she doesn't understand that if I don't she wont be smoking either so she calms down after thinking about it but still complains lol. I just tune it out


----------



## taGyo (Jul 22, 2015)

Any of you guys talk to your plants?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 22, 2015)

Yea I do lol tell them how good they look. How much they've grown lol always telling them I cant wait to see them turn into the beautiful lady I know they can be lol. By next year I should have everything setup the way I want that way I'll have computer and tv in there and can just chill in there and don't have to leave. Mrs will prolly hate it but oh well


----------



## Mohican (Jul 22, 2015)

My dream home:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 22, 2015)

Mohican said:


> My dream home:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You aint lying Mo...to wake up and go to a greenhouse that's connected to my house would be life. I envy this person and happy for them at the same time


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 22, 2015)

Mohican said:


> My dream home:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be amazing one day when I Win the lotto or some prince from Nigeria gives me that 150mil he keeps emailing me about haha


----------



## taGyo (Jul 22, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> some prince from Nigeria gives me that 150mil he keeps emailing me about haha


*LOL.*


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 23, 2015)

Veg Tent (1) Blue Dream

Okay things are going well the plants are healthy they have not been growing very much under the 250 cfl was kind of a waste of time using it only loaned it off my brother so ill give it back to him she is now under a 600 Watt Metal Halide so give her another 2 weeks and she will double in size if not more as the root system has now reached the watering rings so hand feeding is no longer needed watering time is set to water every 6 hours so 4 times a day

in other news once the Russian is done with hanger and tent is clean ill be moving the next 4 blue dreams in they will be under a 400 watt metal halide or a 600 hps just depends how the temps go




I am a little worried about the root system anyone who says canna rhizotonic is full of shit and is no good is smoking crack! that shit works and it works well
Not only did it fill the outer pot but i have never seen a pot sox covered like that before this now i know why this girl was so huge! bigger the roots bigger the fruits they don't lie made a damn hawk nest roots look a little brown but they haven't been watered in 5 days


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 23, 2015)

Everything is looking good bro. I'm sure that 250w cfl wasn't strong enough for all those plants. Maybe one but not four. I'm really looking forward to seeing that Blue Dream run how long will you veg for?

The root mass on the Russian beast is crazy. With the long veg time and the use of that Rhizo from Canna really maxed the pot out. Def lived by more roots more fruits. I think my run didn't max out like that as I wasn't using anything like rhizo. I know Cyco has a product like that but never used it. I'm thinking it may be the way to go when I do get that run going. You kill with Canna bro so I would stick with it no sense of fixing something that aint broke. Look forward to seeing the Blue Dream run and hopefully some SinCity gear soon. I def wanna see you run a SinCity strain in that system


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Everything is looking good bro. I'm sure that 250w cfl wasn't strong enough for all those plants. Maybe one but not four. I'm really looking forward to seeing that Blue Dream run how long will you veg for?
> 
> The root mass on the Russian beast is crazy. With the long veg time and the use of that Rhizo from Canna really maxed the pot out. Def lived by more roots more fruits. I think my run didn't max out like that as I wasn't using anything like rhizo. I know Cyco has a product like that but never used it. I'm thinking it may be the way to go when I do get that run going. You kill with Canna bro so I would stick with it no sense of fixing something that aint broke. Look forward to seeing the Blue Dream run and hopefully some SinCity gear soon. I def wanna see you run a SinCity strain in that system


Hey bro yeah i only put it up before i left for work and been to lazy to change it out but now that should really kick off hoping to only veg them for 2 weeks maybe 3 max don't want the roots to go nuts like last time don't get me wrong i want a good root system but last time was a bit out of control  yeah i see cyco as a rhizo now and your right i am better off just sticking with Canna as its all i have used and i got it dialed in now changing up would be a little silly but i still might on the next run just for something new 

SinCity Seeds will be dropped soon i was going to do it the other day but got lazy to fill a water cup with water and drop them in haha but ill get it done soon looking forward to trying some blue power looks like a great strain had to move my seedlings under the light more as they started to stretch and i really need to clean out the tent and get the coco tent set up as they are getting root bound in there small pots so might be stunted for a couple of days after transplant but ill smash them with rhizo and they will be fine 

I find veg so boring in a week i should be able to do some full LST and then a week of growth after that should be all good i need to flush tonight and get a fresh mix going bad thing about using a 100 liter res is that's 400ml of rhizo...... lucky i got 5 liters anyway bro ill keep things update


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 24, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Any of you guys talk to your plants?


I don't just talk to them, I rub them gently to open their pores...and then I come in my hands and broadcast spawn all over them


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 24, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> I don't just talk to them, I rub them gently to open their pores...and then I come in my hands and broadcast spawn all over them


Haha you crack me up got myself a new shade today  its sexy


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 24, 2015)

Russian has gone in to cure 692 from one i can't be leave it and there is still more  all the pop corn shit that i cut a couple of days later so still hanging not bad for one plant not bad at all


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 24, 2015)

You killed it bro fareal all the big huge buds. I can't wait to harvest something like that again. What do you cure in bro? Since you got such a a big amount


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 24, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You killed it bro fareal all the big huge buds. I can't wait to harvest something like that again. What do you cure in bro? Since you got such a a big amount


I just use a large air tight. Container and open it every day for a few days till its at the curing level temp and can be packed away never had trouble doing it this way long as you keep it in a dark place it's all good and the tubs don't let any smell out its great


----------



## keeper1981 (Jul 24, 2015)

Mohican said:


> My dream home:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah i wish


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 24, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Haha you crack me up got myself a new shade today  its sexy View attachment 3465393


Dirty minds think alinke my friend  
Nice shade hey!! 
And bro that is a solid haul too, top work mate


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 24, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Dirty minds think alinke my friend
> Nice shade hey!!
> And bro that is a solid haul too, top work mate


Thanks bro it was a successful run and yeah the new shade is bad ass love it going to get another one soon also pulled my finger out and the tent got a full clean down and is ready for the clones


----------



## taGyo (Jul 24, 2015)

You guys familiar with Gavitas? Wondering if it's worth it to shell out the upfront cash? Will it be too hot/too bright/too heavy for my 8'x4'x80" tent?
https://www.google.com/search?q=gavita+1000w&rlz=1C1KMZB_enUS597US597&oq=gavita+1000w&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.2335j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=0&ie=UTF-8#q=gavita+1000w&tbm=shop


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 24, 2015)

taGyo said:


> You guys familiar with Gavitas? Wondering if it's worth it to shell out the upfront cash? Will it be too hot/too bright/too heavy for my 8'x4'x80" tent?
> https://www.google.com/search?q=gavita 1000w&rlz=1C1KMZB_enUS597US597&oq=gavita 1000w&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.2335j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=0&ie=UTF-8#q=gavita 1000w&tbm=shop


I have seen a lot of good things and bad things i think for a tent they are no good as they need to be really high above your plants so you need a room set up not a tent to get the height they use around 1100 watts at the wall

Check this guy out his living my dream his set up is so sexy his been around a long time his using all Gavitas


----------



## taGyo (Jul 24, 2015)

I love his vids lmao.

Thanks for the info! I'll stick with my bulbs then, saves me some cash anyway.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 24, 2015)

Awesome trim job! How long did that take?

What kind of bulb are you running in the wings?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 24, 2015)

taGyo said:


> I love his vids lmao.
> 
> Thanks for the info! I'll stick with my bulbs then, saves me some cash anyway.


Yeah spend it on something else like better shades better globes better line of nutrients there is lots of stuff to waste your money on  


Mohican said:


> Awesome trim job! How long did that take?
> 
> What kind of bulb are you running in the wings?


Thanks mo the bulk tops took me around 4 hours + then a couple of days later I did all the lower stuff couple more hours my trimming is getting faster but my brother is the king of trim but his got years on me so that's why his so good 

I'll be starting off with a 600 and flowering with a 1000 maybe flowering with a 600 if I end up getting the new digital ballast soon


My plan is to get a 8x4 tent again and run two 600watt 400v digital ballast and move the four perlite girls in and run the other coco girls aswell but I need to pull my finger out and get the coco girls in the tent and under a better light as there only under a t5 at the moment and in little pots


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi all just did a res change below is what my vegging girls are getting at the moment might help if you want to do the same or just want to know what i am feeding

80 liter res 
RO Water

Canna A&B 160ml of each
Cal-Mag 80ml 
Canna Rhizotonic 240ml 
Floralicious Plus 20ml
Silica 160ml

EC 1.2 PH 5.8

I'll run this over the next two weeks plants getting watered every 6 hours with digital timer i have air pump with 4 air stones in the res they are enjoying the new light couple of days and ill start lst


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 25, 2015)

Hey all just been trimming the blue dream  damn i love that strain was only ran under a 400 Watt HPS for the last 4 weeks of it life before that it was under a 250 watt so not huge nuts but still very nice frosty buds

Also the veg girls are starting to grow now that they are under the 600 watt metal halide


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2015)

Doesn't FlowaMasta water more often than that? I can't remember.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Doesn't FlowaMasta water more often than that? I can't remember.


Yes he does but I would say that would be different for everyone as conditions wont be the same. My temps were warmer than Nerds so I watered more like Flowa but if they stay in 70s then watering should be similar to what Nerd is doing IMHO


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Doesn't FlowaMasta water more often than that? I can't remember.


Yeah Flowa waters every 3 hours my temps like @akhiymjames said are cool so no need to water as much in my mind i think its good to let your medium dry out a little and let all the oxygen get to the roots but each to there own what works for me may not work for others i just put all the info up to try help


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey brothers 

Things are going well i pulled my finger out and got the Coco tent up and going just been very busy it's around a 70/30 COCO/PERLITE mix as you can see i have the pots on the bottom of the tent i will be boosting it up later and putting it in another pot so i can get a good run off ill post photos of that at a later date!

This tent ill be vegging with a HPS 600 as i really believe hps is better at veg then HPS but the other veg is under a 600 Metal halide so time will tell anyway thanks for dropping in  lets get this show on the road COCO/Perlite grow off is on


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 26, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey brothers
> 
> Things are going well i pulled my finger out and got the Coco tent up and going just been very busy it's around a 70/30 COCO/PERLITE mix as you can see i have the pots on the bottom of the tent i will be boosting it up later and putting it in another pot so i can get a good run off ill post photos of that at a later date!
> 
> ...


Looking great bro. What girls you got vegging in coco? Are those the seedlings you popped or clones of Blue Dream?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Looking great bro. What girls you got vegging in coco? Are those the seedlings you popped or clones of Blue Dream?


They are blue dreams my brother seedlings still to small they are not doing much under the 36 Watt light they are under i might put them at the bottom of the tent to try give them a kick start so everything going at the moment is perlite and coco is all blue dream so there is going to be some super frosty covered buds in the future


----------



## Min8040 (Jul 26, 2015)

I can't wait for my tax return to come thru.
I found what looks to be a decent 1.5x1.5 tent. Will also get a 600 digital for the new tent. Actually everything will be new. Definitely gonna get some blue dream for the next run. Hopefully at the end of this week I'll be able to start ordering things.
Thanks for sharing the pics DirtyNerd. I love seeing setups from the start, best way to get ideas.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 26, 2015)

Min8040 said:


> I can't wait for my tax return to come thru.
> I found what looks to be a decent 1.5x1.5 tent. Will also get a 600 digital for the new tent. Actually everything will be new. Definitely gonna get some blue dream for the next run. Hopefully at the end of this week I'll be able to start ordering things.
> Thanks for sharing the pics DirtyNerd. I love seeing setups from the start, best way to get ideas.


All good always happy to help it will change a little as the grow goes on but ill post pics when i do can't wait till you get the next set up inbox me the links to the things your getting ill try help as much as i can am always reading up on products so might be able to save you from getting something that sounds good but is shit in the real world


----------



## taGyo (Jul 27, 2015)

Posting 'cause I stopped getting updates


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 27, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Posting 'cause I stopped getting updates


Yeah i don't know why it stops does it to me all the time pain in the ass hows things bro not long till your up and running... ?


----------



## taGyo (Jul 27, 2015)

Yeah man,

A lot of bullshit keeps coming up lol. One minute I'm good to go and the next they go "Oh well, they should fix this." And I agree but like damn man lol. The most recent bullshit is "Sorry, our house won't be ready until Auguast 5th-ish, is it okay if we stay in the house until then?" 

I don't want to be a dick and say no I want to grow drugs but I also don't want to wait forever lol. Trying to be as nice as possible so I can get in their with good vibes and hopefully not get a knock on my door at 2 am and a battering ram lol. Karma will get you for putting a family on the street for a few days. I'm hoping first week of August I'll be in there.

Then I have a decision lol, run the 10 grand heft autos in my RDWC to learn the system or run them in soil and fuck with my photos lol. Ehh, I'll figure it out.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 27, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Yeah man,
> 
> A lot of bullshit keeps coming up lol. One minute I'm good to go and the next they go "Oh well, they should fix this." And I agree but like damn man lol. The most recent bullshit is "Sorry, our house won't be ready until Auguast 5th-ish, is it okay if we stay in the house until then?"
> 
> ...


grow some fems bro first don't waste the autos on the DWC the fems should do just fine that way you don't have to worry about sexing first round and you can learn by actually growing something really worth while. Don't trip bro you be in ther in no time and you right karma has a funny way of working so I feel you and plus you will be blessed by doing that


----------



## taGyo (Jul 27, 2015)

Yeah lol, in the real estate business we call it having happy walls. 

I'll do the fems and save the soil for the autos. Autos are just for personal stash anyway and just to be able to say I've run them. Good advice, as always lmao.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 27, 2015)

Yeah i 2nd going with Fem seeds for your first run but no matter what strain your running still keep a close on for hermi i have had one full blown hermi from a fem seed and one that got lots of nannas at the last few weeks of it's life also make sure you take cuttings from all and label them right as some strains look like there not going to do much then the last 3 weeks of flower they are a whole new plant what strains are you thinking of running... ? what size tent or are you just setting up a room.. ?


----------



## taGyo (Jul 27, 2015)

8x4 flower, 4x4 and 5x5 veg.


----------



## taGyo (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm thinking cloner/mothers in 4x4, 5x5 for the 8 DWC buckets plus pumps and shit and 8x4 for RDWC.


----------



## Min8040 (Jul 27, 2015)

Yay. I just placed an order with herbies for a 5 pack of HSO Blue Dream.
Now for the 1 to 2 week wait.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 27, 2015)

Min8040 said:


> Yay. I just placed an order with herbies for a 5 pack of HSO Blue Dream.
> Now for the 1 to 2 week wait.


Awesome brother you will get some great phenotypes in that pack forsure can't wait to watch


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 27, 2015)

taGyo said:


> I'm thinking cloner/mothers in 4x4, 5x5 for the 8 DWC buckets plus pumps and shit and 8x4 for RDWC.


Awesome brother sounds like a good plan hope the RDWC works out for you


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Smokin Slot (Jul 28, 2015)

I run my first grow and 
I hope that my buds also look as good as yours !


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 28, 2015)

Smokin Slot said:


> I run my first grow and
> I hope that my buds also look as good as yours !


thanks brother give them love and they will reward you for it


----------



## Min8040 (Jul 28, 2015)

Once my 8 ball kush finish I will start blue dream. Can't wait
These are my current girls 2nd week of flower. Was running 1 600 in cooltube but temp was a bit cool so I added another 600 with wing just to bring temps up a bit. Still 21c lights on. Haven't checked with lights off. Will do tomorrow if I remember.

p's sorry about the bad pic. Phone camera and lights on.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 28, 2015)

Min8040 said:


> Once my 8 ball kush finish I will start blue dream. Can't wait
> These are my current girls 2nd week of flower. Was running 1 600 in cooltube but temp was a bit cool so I added another 600 with wing just to bring temps up a bit. Still 21c lights on. Haven't checked with lights off. Will do tomorrow if I remember.
> 
> p's sorry about the bad pic. Phone camera and lights on.


Looking good not a fan of the cooltubes bat wings all the way  yeah watch your lights off temp because if it drops below 15 it will slow growth once you get the other tent going just run them lights on when your other girl is in sleep mode will help the room temps stay the same just make sure there is no light leaks


----------



## Min8040 (Jul 28, 2015)

I might try turning off the intake fan for an hour or 2 and see if any change on temp.
Actually, might swap the tube for another wing I have sitting around. 
First I'll wait to see what temps are like when lights off.


----------



## TubePot (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey Nerd, how much did the Blue Dream stretch after light flip? Tks


----------



## Min8040 (Jul 28, 2015)

Also got this freebie with my order along with herbies freebies
http://www.bigheadseeds.com/big-freeze.html
more than likely won't run it, just add to collection.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 28, 2015)

TubePot said:


> Hey Nerd, how much did the Blue Dream stretch after light flip? Tks


2 weeks bro doubled in height so she went from 25" to 50" if i remember correctly


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 28, 2015)

Min8040 said:


> Also got this freebie with my order along with herbies freebies
> http://www.bigheadseeds.com/big-freeze.html
> more than likely won't run it, just add to collection.


I like it's flowering time 6-8 weeks would be nice just give it to one of your mates to run or just give it ago later on down the track when you need something new


----------



## Min8040 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey Nerd, how do ya keep the pedestal fan in when scrog net is up
Also in the pic you posted with ya filter, looks like you got a bracket holding it. Closed end of filter. What do you use to mount the filter?
Also do you have fan attached direct to filter or have the fan outside of the tent?


----------



## InTheSystem (Jul 28, 2015)

That Humboldt Seeds Blue Dream looks fantastic! I am a little gutted I did not choose to order it now as I had my eye on it.. It was Blue Dream or Reserva Privada Skywalker Kush.. The Skywalker won because I had smoked it in Mellow Yellow coffeeshop 2 months ago and it was crazy good... Definately going to get the Blue Dream now for my next grow after seeing this! Good work


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 28, 2015)

Min8040 said:


> Hey Nerd, how do ya keep the pedestal fan in when scrog net is up
> Also in the pic you posted with ya filter, looks like you got a bracket holding it. Closed end of filter. What do you use to mount the filter?
> Also do you have fan attached direct to filter or have the fan outside of the tent?


Okay Brother i am super super waste so i hope this make some sense if not I'll fix it when I'm not so high I have filter fan ducting my fan in right up ageist my fan and i use aluminum tape to keep them air tight then i have ducting on the other side of the fan also using the aluminum tape then ducted out of the roof in to a roof wind turbine like the photo below when i got my tent it come with some black straps that i hang the filter from the fan is inside of the tent and ducted right out of the room


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 28, 2015)

InTheSystem said:


> That Humboldt Seeds Blue Dream looks fantastic! I am a little gutted I did not choose to order it now as I had my eye on it.. It was Blue Dream or Reserva Privada Skywalker Kush.. The Skywalker won because I had smoked it in Mellow Yellow coffeeshop 2 months ago and it was crazy good... Definately going to get the Blue Dream now for my next grow after seeing this! Good work


Hi Inthesystem great to hear bro i really just want to help other grows out you will not be sad with HSO Blue dream its a great strain and put out some super resin production and out of the two seeds both phenotypes had there + you wont be sad bro please come back when your up and running to your log i would love to see i love watching others grow its the best way to learn also thanks for posting and looking forward to seeing you around again soon feel free to post any time you like


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello brothers 
and my sisters if your out there 

news up date on my 100% perlite run 

things are going well the girls seems like they are starting to kick off now that the root system has reach the watering rings just to let you all no i have change the watering to 15mins every 4 hours as i have 4 plants and i want to make sure the pump is keeping up with the watering needs they girls seem happy so ill keep things the way they are noticing growth every day so that;s a plus


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 28, 2015)

Just to let you all know i just did a round of topping please feel free to Q? me on anything you would like to know i am a open book and all my skills i have learned i will give to you knowledge is power and helping one and another out is the best way for us to learn new skills i hope in me helping you that in the future you will help me if you find something that works just know i am hear to help to everything i do i am more then happy to pass on to help with your growing


----------



## InTheSystem (Jul 28, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hi Inthesystem great to hear bro i really just want to help other grows out you will not be sad with HSO Blue dream its a great strain and put out some super resin production and out of the two seeds both phenotypes had there + you wont be sad bro please come back when your up and running to your log i would love to see i love watching others grow its the best way to learn also thanks for posting and looking forward to seeing you around again soon feel free to post any time you like


Hey bro, thanks for taking the time to write back! Yep I am pretty much sold on it now lol I think with Blueberry being one of my fave grows/smokes in the past it was destined for win and that is proper frosty buds you got there, just looks dank! I do like to make my bubble hash too so the resin is a bonus.. Great first real look at the strain for me! I am just about to chop my current girl and set the OG Skywalker off... I have not kept a journal before, but I might start one up in the next couple of weeks for this Skywalker after I take my DNA Tangie down:



When I get the Blue Dream rollin, I will let you know how she goes for sure! I think I will order it next week so I know it´s there waiting lol


----------



## taGyo (Jul 28, 2015)

That tangie looks beautiful, I have one of those beans!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 28, 2015)

InTheSystem said:


> Hey bro, thanks for taking the time to write back! Yep I am pretty much sold on it now lol I think with Blueberry being one of my fave grows/smokes in the past it was destined for win and that is proper frosty buds you got there, just looks dank! I do like to make my bubble hash too so the resin is a bonus.. Great first real look at the strain for me! I am just about to chop my current girl and set the OG Skywalker off... I have not kept a journal before, but I might start one up in the next couple of weeks for this Skywalker after I take my DNA Tangie down:
> 
> View attachment 3468123
> 
> When I get the Blue Dream rollin, I will let you know how she goes for sure! I think I will order it next week so I know it´s there waiting lol


Yeah please do and link me to your log i am sure some others on this log will enjoy watching as well Skywalker OG is a strain i have but haven't pop seeds yet but it looks like a winner so i recommend you starting a log i would like to watch


----------



## InTheSystem (Jul 28, 2015)

taGyo said:


> That tangie looks beautiful, I have one of those beans!


Thanks man, I will try grab some pics at harvest and do a smoke report or something in another thread. Great strain though, grows rapid, big and smells exotic.



DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah please do and link me to your log i am sure some others on this log will enjoy watching as well Skywalker OG is a strain i have but haven't pop seeds yet but it looks like a winner so i recommend you starting a log i would like to watch


Thanks man, I will link you up for sure if I do, can see doing a journal is a great way to feedback from other enthusiasts! RE the Skywalker OG - if it´s anything like the stuff I smoked in Amsterdam it will be a contender, we shall see! I will be keeping an eye on your new coco run Dude, looking great so far!


----------



## Min8040 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sorry DN, I had a good look at your pic before I went to bed and noticed you had the fan attached to filter. Was just to tired to reply. 
Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## Min8040 (Jul 28, 2015)

My girls have just had their feed and now it's time for me to go to work
Hope you all have a great day/night.


----------



## zchopper420 (Jul 29, 2015)

Looming good bro that blue dream is on the order list


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 30, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Looming good bro that blue dream is on the order list


Thanks brother yeah its a real nice strain i keep going to the curing jar and sticking my noes in there it smells awesome!


----------



## zchopper420 (Jul 30, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Thanks brother yeah its a real nice strain i keep going to the curing jar and sticking my noes in there it smells awesome!


That's how that exodus i got now is i could smell it all day


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 30, 2015)

Just a quick look at the perlite vegging girls really starting to show me growth every day now the one in the back left is a little slower then the others but i am sure she will kick off soon


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 31, 2015)

COCO Veg 

Everything in here has been topped and will be starting LST once they get a bit bigger


----------



## taGyo (Jul 31, 2015)

Niiice.

You guys don't get paranoid?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 31, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Niiice.
> 
> You guys don't get paranoid?


Every fuckin day lol but its something you have to get over cus if you don't I don't think you can grow something successfully that's very good.


----------



## Min8040 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hey DN, what's the wire you got around 1 to 2 foot off the floor around the tent for?
Your girls in both tents look amazing.
Keep up the good work. Love watching your grows.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 1, 2015)

Min8040 said:


> Hey DN, what's the wire you got around 1 to 2 foot off the floor around the tent for?
> Your girls in both tents look amazing.
> Keep up the good work. Love watching your grows.



Thanks Bro its for the thermostat if that's the wire your talking about I just hang it over the plant to see what the temp is at plant level also thanks brother ill keep growing if you keep watching i like being watched....


----------



## kiwipaulie (Aug 1, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Okay Brother i am super super waste so i hope this make some sense if not I'll fix it when I'm not so high I have filter fan ducting my fan in right up ageist my fan and i use aluminum tape to keep them air tight then i have ducting on the other side of the fan also using the aluminum tape then ducted out of the roof in to a roof wind turbine like the photo below when i got my tent it come with some black straps that i hang the filter from the fan is inside of the tent and ducted right out of the room
> 
> View attachment 3468100


i love that, ''i am super super waste'' you crack me up


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2015)

Ooooh - you are dirty!!!


----------



## RED DANSON (Aug 1, 2015)

whatup DN?

been MIA, gettin' caught up on your grow. new gals lookin' awesome, diggin' the double tent/double method setup. that HSO blue dream looks freaking beautiful every time. i've got their auto version of it at the top of my list for my next seed order, it'll be interesting to compare how the buds look vs the photo version. that lemon garlic sounds fire, cant wait to see how that turns out.


----------



## Min8040 (Aug 1, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Thanks Bro its for the thermostat if that's the wire your talking about I just hang it over the plant to see what the temp is at plant level also thanks brother ill keep growing if you keep watching i like being watched....


I must be more wasted. Everytime I look at your pics they look different. Now when I see the wire looks like it's from your reflector.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2015)

Outdoor is starting to fill in!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## kiwipaulie (Aug 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Outdoor is starting to fill in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow,


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Outdoor is starting to fill in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mo is so lucky yo. Ahhh one day lol. Keep killing it with the outdoor


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Outdoor is starting to fill in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap mo they have got huge over the last couple of weeks great job they all look super happy and healthy top job wish i could wake up walk out the back light a joint and relax with some outdoor girls one day one day...


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 2, 2015)

RED DANSON said:


> whatup DN?
> 
> been MIA, gettin' caught up on your grow. new gals lookin' awesome, diggin' the double tent/double method setup. that HSO blue dream looks freaking beautiful every time. i've got their auto version of it at the top of my list for my next seed order, it'll be interesting to compare how the buds look vs the photo version. that lemon garlic sounds fire, cant wait to see how that turns out.


thanks brother yeah the blue dream is a sexy girl should give that auto ago only thing that sucks about autos in you cant clone them so if you get a good phenotype then thats it i did a couple of northern light autos they did okay and the smell was very old school reminded me of some of the first weed i ever smoked also with the lemon garlic og she should be nice but long flowering time i dropped her today when i was changing my set up around but she was all good thank goodness i was ready to have a cry 

thanks for dropping in bro i need to check how your outdoor girls are doong been lazy lately


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2015)

Can you pollinate them and get seeds?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 2, 2015)

^^^^Good question..and would the seeds b auto? Or fem? Or reg?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm pretty sure you can pollinate auto's its how those autos are created. Ruderalis crossed to photoperiod strain and then I'm sure prolly inbred so they become dominate in every bean.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Can you pollinate them and get seeds?


Yep james is on to it you can make pollinate with Colloidal Silver on a auto seed i would recommend using two of the same strain if you want use one to make pollen and the other to make seeds start one a few weeks before the other as you will need the pollen to muture then once you collect make some auto babies

Little update on the veg things are going nice the one that i reveg/monster cropping is looking odd but i knew it would but now its starting to grow normal so couple more weeks of veg the perlite girls are really starting to grow now so i don't think the coco will catch up but then again the perlite had been in a bigger pot and better lighting for 3 more weeks

dont know if you can tell but all in the one now 8x4 new tent easier to control temps so i didnt need to set up a spliter and use another carbon filter so all in the one works better for me 

little seedlings are also in under the big light to try them to pull there finger put as there no doing anything so hopefully the 600 will kick them in to gear


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey all just a pick of the veg girls things are doing great i super cropped the COCO girls to try level them out a little the girls in perlite are loving life at the moment they are super happy think ill turn to flower this time next week that or the perlite girls are going to get to big that or ill remove the coco and add them a few weeks later still not a 100% yet ill make up my mind over the weekend

Got a Awesome Deal on the bluelab guardian it was 2nd hand and needed a new PH probe got the unit for $40 and the probe cost me $70 so total of $110 lot better then the new price of $300 and i must say it's awesome no need to check the res till i do a change out 

Seedlings are not doing much the root system is good but there is just not much growth till next time happy growing


----------



## Mohican (Aug 5, 2015)

Score!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 6, 2015)

Perlite Vegging girls (Blue Dream)

Just got another round of LST and Super Cropping 12th will be the first day of flower i want to turn them now but i need to let the coco girls grow up a little more they also got a round of LST and Super cropping yesterday

Sorry for update everyday i know veg is boring but want to try keep this blue dream run as up to date as i can


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 6, 2015)

All's looking good DN, some healthy girls you got there  
I finally got a couple of my new beans in, went with a candyland x night cap and a nightmare og x night cap, just to test them out! If they go well bro, I'll flick you some to try out  
@Mohican damn mate, they are mammoths! Love your work as always mate, growing monsters is in your blood ha ha.


----------



## Smokin Slot (Aug 6, 2015)

Lookin great ! keep us updated


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 6, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> All's looking good DN, some healthy girls you got there
> I finally got a couple of my new beans in, went with a candyland x night cap and a nightmare og x night cap, just to test them out! If they go well bro, I'll flick you some to try out
> @Mohican damn mate, they are mammoths! Love your work as always mate, growing monsters is in your blood ha ha.


Thanks Brother the new beans sound awesome! looking forward to seeing the lady's once there all up and running 


Smokin Slot said:


> Lookin great ! keep us updated


Will do thanks for dropping in


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 6, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Thanks Brother the new beans sound awesome! looking forward to seeing the lady's once there all up and running
> 
> Will do thanks for dropping in


Once they get a bit bigger, I'll post up some pics


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 6, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Once they get a bit bigger, I'll post up some pics


Awesome can't wait glad the seed project ended up working out once i stop being lazy ill start it again myself how many seeds did you end up with... ?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 6, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Awesome can't wait glad the seed project ended up working out once i stop being lazy ill start it again myself how many seeds did you end up with... ?


Cheers man, I'm very happy with how it went! 
So far Ive got at least 20 from each plant and that's only about 1/8 of the buds chopped  a couple were much bigger though. The ones I'm very excited to grow out are the mikado and the purple dream. The mikado was one of the frostiest girls I've ever grown and the purple dream was another gdp pheno and damn potent


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 6, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers man, I'm very happy with how it went!
> So far Ive got at least 20 from each plant and that's only about 1/8 of the buds chopped  a couple were much bigger though. The ones I'm very excited to grow out are the mikado and the purple dream. The mikado was one of the frostiest girls I've ever grown and the purple dream was another gdp pheno and damn potent


That sounds like a great mix i can't wait to see them and do a test run for you  my seedlings are doing nothing.... i gave them a lite feed to try get them to pull there finger out but they have been under the 600 watts for almost a week and doing nothing very odd might transplant them and give them some more room to grow as the solo cup is full of roots but normally they get some good growth in the cups very odd


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Aug 6, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> View attachment 3473404 View attachment 3473405 View attachment 3473403
> 
> 
> Hey all just a pick of the veg girls things are doing great i super cropped the COCO girls to try level them out a little the girls in perlite are loving life at the moment they are super happy think ill turn to flower this time next week that or the perlite girls are going to get to big that or ill remove the coco and add them a few weeks later still not a 100% yet ill make up my mind over the weekend
> ...


Haa! You got the same bluelab thingy I got! I'm really happy with mine so far. Can I hit you up about your fem seed creation went? I don't wanna pollute your journal so I can PM you unless here is cool.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 6, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> That sounds like a great mix i can't wait to see them and do a test run for you  my seedlings are doing nothing.... i gave them a lite feed to try get them to pull there finger out but they have been under the 600 watts for almost a week and doing nothing very odd might transplant them and give them some more room to grow as the solo cup is full of roots but normally they get some good growth in the cups very odd


YeahI reckon they'll be pretty good  
Hmm that is odd mate, I've had it happen once and that was with G13 Labs C99, it took forever to veg and then did nothing in flower. Turned out to be the worst strain I've ever grown. I hope yours pick up for you man


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 6, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Haa! You got the same bluelab thingy I got! I'm really happy with mine so far. Can I hit you up about your fem seed creation went? I don't wanna pollute your journal so I can PM you unless here is cool.


Yeah the bluelabs are awesome been wanting to get my hands on one for a long time but the price tag always put me off but i got it for a steal so couldn't turn down that offer 

When it comes to making the Fem seeds the colloidal silver spray method it really dose turn a female in to a male even some of the parts of the plant next to it that must of got a little spray ended up getting some male parts so i don't think you need to hammer it as much as they say 

It took around i sprayed for around about 4-5 days before i changed to flower then keep spraying for a week till i seen male ball bags i did notices them sooner but wasn't 100% after that it took till around day 20 till i seen some of the pollen pods open i did collect some of the pollen but not much

We had family stay and i couldn't isolate the He/she anymore so i had to kill her off i am yet to try the pollen yet but thinking i might give put it on some of the lower parts of one of the blue dreams 

@eastcoastmo was once again successful in making fem seeds using the same technique

So it works but i just didn't get the he/she develop 100% if i did i would of had a heap of female pollen i will do it again in the near future and once i do i will let you know sorry i couldn't be must help


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 6, 2015)

This is true, just finished a seed run using CS. I sprayed mine for about 9 days prior to flip and then continued for nearly 3 weeks. I'd almost given up until one day BAM balls appeared and pollen appeared soon after! @stoneslacker has a great thread on it here if you want to take a look https://www.rollitup.org/t/feminizing-with-diy-colloidal-silver-kosher-and-tangie.874371/page-2#post-11792669


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 7, 2015)

Veg Blue Dream - Coco - Perlite 18/6 

Hi all just another quick pic of the girls looking good even though they got some hard training yesterday will be doing a flush on Monday so I'll list the mix once it's done

Thanks for dropping in


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 7, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Veg Blue Dream - Coco - Perlite 18/6
> 
> Hi all just another quick pic of the girls looking good even though they got some hard training yesterday will be doing a flush on Monday so I'll list the mix once it's done
> 
> ...


Your plants look very nice.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 7, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Your plants look very nice.


Thanks brother the one in the first photo looks a little crazy as its been re-vegged from a flowering plant that's why it looks a little odd the rest of the clones were taken in veg so they are all happy and healthy thanks for dropping in


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 7, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Thanks brother the one in the first photo looks a little crazy as its been re-vegged from a flowering plant that's why it looks a little odd the rest of the clones were taken in veg so they are all happy and healthy thanks for dropping in


I just popped some Blue Dream and Kushberry. Interested to see how yours turns out.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 7, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> I just popped some Blue Dream and Kushberry. Interested to see how yours turns out.


Awesome have you got a log would like to watch below is one of the buds from the blue dream think that grow ended on page 21 one was really nice blue berry smell and the other phenotype was more of a haze smell and taste


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 7, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Awesome have you got a log would like to watch below is one of the buds from the blue dream think that grow ended on page 21 one was really nice blue berry smell and the other phenotype was more of a haze smell and taste
> View attachment 3474660


I'm not doing a journal on these because they are regular seeds and not feminized. I would hate to have people tune in, only to find out weeks later they were all males. I do have a journal (somewhat of a journal) on Northern Lights and Wonder Woman form nirvana.

By the way, your Blue Dream looks amazing. I have only tried the blueberry smelling pheno.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 7, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> I'm not doing a journal on these because they are regular seeds and not feminized. I would hate to have people tune in, only to find out weeks later they were all males. I do have a journal (somewhat of a journal) on Northern Lights and Wonder Woman form nirvana.
> 
> By the way, your Blue Dream looks amazing. I have only tried the blueberry smelling pheno.


Yeah that's understandable if they do turn out to be female feel free to drop in and post some photos would enjoy having a look


----------



## Mohican (Aug 7, 2015)

Girls are looking stellar DN!


----------



## greendave (Aug 7, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> @akhiymjames - @Hot Diggity Sog AWESOME grow I mean dam.can you give me more info on the rhizo that you're speaking of like who makes it and where to get it.thanks and keep up the GREAT work.
> 
> So what i wanted to know is should i cut that tail.... ? its gone a little brown as it was running down the pipe the rest was a amazing and white photo doesn't do it justest i have been using Rhizo at 4ml/Liter - 16ml/Gallon
> 
> ...


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 7, 2015)

I am trying to see if your message is in that post if your asking about the rhizotonic its from Canna http://www.cannagardening.com/rhizotonic
I Highly recommend it if you buy it 5 liters at a time it works out a lot cheaper then getting the 250ml or the 1 liter bottles

Use it at 4ml/Per liter or 16ml/per gal for the first few weeks of veg then drop it down to 0.5ml-1.0m/Per liter or 2ml/1ml/per gal
it's also helps with stress on the plant if you need anymore info please let me know 

Thanks


----------



## greendave (Aug 7, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> I am trying to see if your message is in that post if your asking about the rhizotonic its from Canna http://www.cannagardening.com/rhizotonic
> I Highly recommend it if you buy it 5 liters at a time it works out a lot cheaper then getting the 250ml or the 1 liter bottles
> Thank you for the info.
> Use it at 4ml/Per liter or 16ml/per gal for the first few weeks of veg then drop it down to 0.5ml-1.0m/Per liter or 2ml/1ml/per gal
> ...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 8, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> I am trying to see if your message is in that post if your asking about the rhizotonic its from Canna http://www.cannagardening.com/rhizotonic
> I Highly recommend it if you buy it 5 liters at a time it works out a lot cheaper then getting the 250ml or the 1 liter bottles
> 
> Use it at 4ml/Per liter or 16ml/per gal for the first few weeks of veg then drop it down to 0.5ml-1.0m/Per liter or 2ml/1ml/per gal
> ...


Cyco also now have a product the same as rhyzotonic, it's called rhyzofuel. Exactly the same thing as Canna but cheaper, I've used it for 2 grows now and couldn't tell the difference. Worked well with cloning too


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 8, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Cyco also now have a product the same as rhyzotonic, it's called rhyzofuel. Exactly the same thing as Canna but cheaper, I've used it for 2 grows now and couldn't tell the difference. Worked well with cloning too


nice yeah i did notice them selling thats great news i ordered my nutrients online so its a lot cheaper order more rhizo and enzyme and customs picked it up and now there holding it unless i give them a import permit i think it was becuase of the enzyme as i never had trouble the last order when i got rhizo and boost really pissed off if i need to pay for a import permit and the holding fee it would of been cheaper to just pick it up from the shop raging!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2015)

Get an import license!

I took some clones last night:





1 - Fireball
2 - Animal Cookies
9 - Rebar (Blue Dream x Jillanje)


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 8, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> nice yeah i did notice them selling thats great news i ordered my nutrients online so its a lot cheaper order more rhizo and enzyme and customs picked it up and now there holding it unless i give them a import permit i think it was becuase of the enzyme as i never had trouble the last order when i got rhizo and boost really pissed off if i need to pay for a import permit and the holding fee it would of been cheaper to just pick it up from the shop raging!


Dude, that sucks hey! Definitely would've been cheaper getting it here, and probably safer too


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Get an import license!
> 
> I took some clones last night:
> 
> ...


They are some very healthy looking clones Mo


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Get an import license!
> 
> I took some clones last night:
> 
> ...


very nice mo i love the look of that fireball seen some photos on the 600 clue and it looks like a keeper same with animal cookies never heard of the rebar but i am sure if your growing it they will all be goood are they going in or outdoors ...?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 8, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Dude, that sucks hey! Definitely would've been cheaper getting it here, and probably safer too


yeah its shit normally saves me a few hundred dollars but this time its going to cost me what i save any more will have more info once they reply


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2015)

Depends on the weather. If we get El Nino rain this fall I may do them indoor.

Rebar is a stray from my compost pile of reject seeds. Apparently seeds are more viable than they look! Out of hundreds of seedlings that popped up I only kept two - Rebar and BigK. I crossed them both with Triangle and have a bunch of seeds but the Rebar is so special that I kept clones.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 9, 2015)

Veg Blue Dream

Hello all thinking i might start flower tomorrow still not 100% but maybe 98% just did a flush and flooded my tent again so had to take everything out and dry the floor yes there is a water mat at the bottom but i don't wet stale water risk of mold and all that good stuff

 

And this is the purple train-wreak seedlings starting to do something started a light feed so that seems to have woken them up and the garlic lemon OG is still doing nothing so i just gave her a little feed to wake her up well thanks for looking


----------



## rnint (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice journal and nice plants! Im thinking about growing out some blue dream next run and I also use canna coco and the same nutes so this is really helpful to me man thanks for keeping such a well recorded journal  can't wait to see it in flower!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 9, 2015)

rnint said:


> Nice journal and nice plants! Im thinking about growing out some blue dream next run and I also use canna coco and the same nutes so this is really helpful to me man thanks for keeping such a well recorded journal  can't wait to see it in flower!


Welcome and thanks yeah i try and keep the journal up to date as much as i can great to hear your going to grow blue dream next run it's a great stain you will be happy and with canna you can't go wrong just remember it's very salty so i recommend flushing every couple of weeks or making sure you get a good run off to make sure you don't have a salt build up and lock out if you notice your PH or EC swinging up or down just flush till the levels are the same as what your putting in i am sure you already know but i like to just give people the heads up when using Canna as it's salty looking forward to watch your grow feel free to drop in anytime you like


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 9, 2015)

Not getting alerts for some reason. Looking good though. If you got amazon prime they have some really good deals on there for nuets. I got 1L bottle of roots Excelerator for 175 plus free 2day shipping is like 250 at the shop. You can get prime for free for a month and order a bunch of shit the cancel it if you don't shop online alot if you do is worth it though


----------



## greendave (Aug 9, 2015)

Looking fire dirtynerd I will be watching closely,I really enjoy your grows and have learned a lot thanks.


----------



## greendave (Aug 9, 2015)

Have been wanting to pull the trigger on some Humboldt seeds,but can't decide between blue dream and purple train wreck .any thoughts on that.Right now we're running Sour P from Resin Seeds,and it is truly a special plant.can't believe I haven't heard much about it over the years,but dam is it impressive.


----------



## rnint (Aug 9, 2015)

greendave said:


> Have been wanting to pull the trigger on some Humboldt seeds,but can't decide between blue dream and purple train wreck .any thoughts on that.Right now we're running Sour P from Resin Seeds,and it is truly a special plant.can't believe I haven't heard much about it over the years,but dam is it impressive.


I was thinking about purple trainwreck as well but I'm going for the blue dream now cos it just looks soooo good and the yield is supposed to be pretty good as well so I figure cant go wrong really haha


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 9, 2015)

rnint said:


> I was thinking about purple trainwreck as well but I'm going for the blue dream now cos it just looks soooo good and the yield is supposed to be pretty good as well so I figure cant go wrong really haha





greendave said:


> Have been wanting to pull the trigger on some Humboldt seeds,but can't decide between blue dream and purple train wreck .any thoughts on that.Right now we're running Sour P from Resin Seeds,and it is truly a special plant.can't believe I haven't heard much about it over the years,but dam is it impressive.


Go back to like page 10-15 and you can see the blue beam it looks fire for sure it made my mind for it, I'll deff be running it in the future some time.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 9, 2015)

Cant say enough about the Blue Dream from HSO loved it. Wished I still had clones of her but great form of it in seed no problems from it at all. As good as the Blue Dream is I would expect some others to be good too but if anyone is looking at HSO gear the Blue Dream is where its all


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 9, 2015)

greendave said:


> Looking fire dirtynerd I will be watching closely,I really enjoy your grows and have learned a lot thanks.


Thanks Dave means a lot just had a look at the Sour P from Resin Seeds it looks very nice is the flower time long on there site they state 10-11 weeks... ? did you get a fast flowering or dose it that that long to finish off when it comes to the HSO i love the blue dream its a great strain and i am just starting a purple train wreak so if you can wait you will be able to see both blue and purple going head to head in the next run

What I have seen of the purple train wreck shes fire that's for sure everyone i have been watching that has grown out HSO as always had good things to say whatever you end up picking please feel free to come on post a link i am sure we will all enjoy watching

Make sure you keep the Sour P once you got a good stain hold on to her as long as you can i was growing out bubblegum for a year+ and i love her gave her to my brother and that's all he dose now because of her fast flowering time and A grade smoke and by far in my top 3 smokes of all time i can always get cuttings of her when i need to grow her again but for now it's all about HSO Gear


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 10, 2015)

Hey all forgot to post my current feeding schedule I flushed yesterday i was only flushing once every 2 weeks as i don't think it needed once a week when there was not much of a root system but now that the girls are in full veg and moving in to flower soon ill be flushing once a week again

*Current feeding schedule - 80 Liter res - RO Water*

Silica 160ml
Cal-mag 80ml
Canna A 150ml
Canna B 160ml
Canna Rhizotonic
Floralicious 20ml

As you might notices there is more part B even though we are still in veg this is because ill be changing her over to flower in a few days so lowering the nitrogen levels a little and raising the phosphorus you don't need to do this but over time i have found it helps but when i first started i just did the 50/50 and it still gave me good results


Also my PH is now 6.0 and i will slowly raise that up to 6.2 mid flower and keeping it there till the end its all about tweaking my system and trying to get this best out of my girls win or fail ill keep trying anyway below is a quick pic of the girls and the current reading on the BlueLab Guardian you will notice a dead pixel on the monitor that might be why the guy sold it cheap but apart from that it's working great thanks for looking 

Also you might notice another plant in there that's a chilli plant trying growing one indoors she was started from seed


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 10, 2015)

Looking good. When are you going to flip them bitches to 12/12?


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 10, 2015)

Yo @DirtyNerd how far do you keep your 600 mh from the canopy. Is my first time using one and i have been trying to keep it at like 14 inches


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 10, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Looking good. When are you going to flip them bitches to 12/12?


they will be going for there first 12 hour nap tomorrow me thinks so long as I remember to change the timers i need to do it soon or ill run out of space 


zchopper420 said:


> Yo @DirtyNerd how far do you keep your 600 mh from the canopy. Is my first time using one and i have been trying to keep it at like 14 inches


yeah around 14 "is perfect the closer the better i find with metal halide if not they get to stretchy on that last beast i had at the end of veg the light was around 6 inches away for the last week of veg as i had no more room and the nodes were super tight i didnt want it that close but the veg tent was small and i couldnt tie her down anymore 

you using wing shade or cool reflector


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 10, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> they will be going for there first 12 hour nap tomorrow me thinks so long as I remember to change the timers i need to do it soon or ill run out of space
> 
> yeah around 14 "is perfect the closer the better i find with metal halide if not they get to stretchy on that last beast i had at the end of veg the light was around 6 inches away for the last week of veg as i had no more room and the nodes were super tight i didnt want it that close but the veg tent was small and i couldnt tie her down anymore
> 
> you using wing shade or cool reflector


I have a ac hood and an open hood in my tent. I like to run the open ones but i had to switch one out for the ac over the summer


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 10, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> I have a ac hood and an open hood in my tent. I like to run the open ones but i had to switch one out for the ac over the summer


Yeah that's understandable just do the hand test if it's to hot for your hand it's to hot for the plant how long are you planning on vegging the girls... ?


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 10, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah that's understandable just do the hand test if it's to hot for your hand it's to hot for the plant how long are you planning on vegging the girls... ?


Not to sure probably at least 4 weeks, long enough to fill the screens. By then it should be cool enough for the 1000s


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 10, 2015)

Do you rocking them under the 2x1000 watts again i really want to give that ago i am only running two 600s at the moment but might change it the temps let me that 50+ zips sounds nice


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 10, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Do you rocking them under the 2x1000 watts again i really want to give that ago i am only running two 600s at the moment but might change it the temps let me that 50+ zips sounds nice


Yes sir ill veg under the 6s and flower under the 1ks


----------



## Min8040 (Aug 11, 2015)

Yay my Blue Dreams have arrived.
Now to finish off what's in flower (maybe 2 to 3 weeks) then if time let's me I'll be germinating to dream.
I can't wait.
First time getting a breeder pack too.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 11, 2015)

Min8040 said:


> Yay my Blue Dreams have arrived.
> Now to finish off what's in flower (maybe 2 to 3 weeks) then if time let's me I'll be germinating to dream.
> I can't wait.
> First time getting a breeder pack too.


Looking awesome brother can't wait till they are up and running make sure to post a link to your grow


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 11, 2015)

Hey DN, here's a pic of some of the beans so far. The mikado x nightcap (still got shitloads of buds to go through) and the purple dream x nightcap (still got a few buds to go through too)! Some nice, dark beans coming out


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 11, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey DN, here's a pic of some of the beans so far. The mikado x nightcap (still got shitloads of buds to go through) and the purple dream x nightcap (still got a few buds to go through too)! Some nice, dark beans coming out
> View attachment 3477351


Oh very very nice healthy seeds sign me up well done on the success bro fem seeds for the win


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 11, 2015)

Cheers brother and no probs, once I've finished sorting the other buds out, I'll send some off to you


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello All 

Things are going well i forgot to change the timers so they are still in veg but from the next lights out they are going in to flower 

I put some tomato cages up kind of regretting it but to late now most likely damage some of the roots but i am sure they will be fine i think i like to spread them out with the netting so this is out of my comfort zone time will tell have any of you used them and what did you think of them... good and bad ... ?

the perlite girls are going to be big looks like a waste of space of the coco side  and putting them in cages only made it worse


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 12, 2015)

I have used the tomato cages they work good for smaller plants but not as well for the bushes. You have to make sure you stay on top of them during strech to guied the branches where you want them to be a trellis is deff better if you can keep things stationary. It almost works better to let the branches grow on the outside of the top rings and tie them to em. Instead of trying to get them inside the rings. What are you using for a rez with that 4 pot system. The growth rate sure is impressive two of those would fit perfectly in my tent.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 12, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> I have used the tomato cages they work good for smaller plants but not as well for the bushes. You have to make sure you stay on top of them during strech to guied the branches where you want them to be a trellis is deff better if you can keep things stationary. It almost works better to let the branches grow on the outside of the top rings and tie them to em. Instead of trying to get them inside the rings. What are you using for a rez with that 4 pot system. The growth rate sure is impressive two of those would fit perfectly in my tent.


Yeah i always train mine to be bushy i did use one when i did a main line but it was only the top half of the cage as i cut the rest off i am sure they will be fine my girls were looking a little stressed and i couldn't put my finger on it so i went to make sure the lights were turning off for sleepy time but it turns out one light was staying on so that's why they were stressed fix it now seems like it wasn't plugged in right so should hopefully be fixed now but ill keep a eye on it over the next few days

Rez is 26 gallons/100 liters but can only fill it with 80 liters/21 gallons feeding 4x28 liter/7 gallon pots Just using Canna Full line up no boost at this point topping up water once a week then at the end of the week doing a full flush and making a fresh mix also a silica and Floralicious plus and they seem to enjoy it i find the 100% perlite grow rate to be faster then the coco girls thanks for the help bro


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 12, 2015)

Moved the Purple Train Wreak and the garlic lemon OG under a t5 again as the other girls are going for there first 12 sleep so now i got 9 weeks to train the Purple Train Wreak and the garlic lemon OG they are only under a 110w light for now might up it later need to also transplant them in to a bigger pot to give them some more room to grow


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 12, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Moved the Purple Train Wreak and the garlic lemon OG under a t5 again as the other girls are going for there first 12 sleep so now i got 9 weeks to train the Purple Train Wreak and the garlic lemon OG they are only under a 110w light for now might up it later need to also transplant them in to a bigger pot to give them some more room to grow
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478125


Everything is looking so proper bro. Love how everything is looking. Cant wait to see the new babies all grown up. Got some more transplanting to do too. All these seedlings are growing fast lol always have to come through and show love you be straight killin bro!!! I don't always post but I'm through here everyday lurking


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Everything is looking so proper bro. Love how everything is looking. Cant wait to see the new babies all grown up. Got some more transplanting to do too. All these seedlings are growing fast lol always have to come through and show love you be straight killin bro!!! I don't always post but I'm through here everyday lurking


Thanks for the love brother yeah things are doing well just doing the same old thing but it works so like you say if it ain't broke don't fix it just keep things working like a well oiled machine now still has its ups and down damn timer not turning off but now that's fixed all is good me hopes can't wait to see some frosty blue dream colas growing over the next 9 weeks yeah i am getting lazy with my comments but i am still stalking you just waiting for some new photos of your girls thanks for dropping in bro


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 13, 2015)

Flower Day 1! (Blue Dream)

the time has come let's do this girls got there first 12 hour sleep and now the fun begins can't wait to see the blue dreams pack on the frost and finish off with some large frost cover colas 

Not much to report the girls are doing there thing they were stressed from the timer not going off and they got a two days of 24 hours of light but they will be fine now that i have fixed that.

Thanks for looking and hope you enjoy the next 9 weeks as much as i will Photo with lights off and one with the lights about to warm up


----------



## Min8040 (Aug 13, 2015)

Wow looking beautiful already. How long did you veg these girls?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 13, 2015)

The perlite girls is fast super fast. You killing bro just sitting back and enjoying the view


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 13, 2015)

Min8040 said:


> Wow looking beautiful already. How long did you veg these girls?


Think it was around 5 weeks two weeks under a 250 cfl doing nothing then 3 weeks under a 600 watt metal halide and the coco have only had 2-3 under a good light and the rest under a 36 watt fluro light so that's why they are behind so much


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> The perlite girls is fast super fast. You killing bro just sitting back and enjoying the view


Thanks brother yeah Perlite is awesome i love it


----------



## Alaric (Aug 14, 2015)

There are so many interesting threads / journals on this site I haven't discovered yet-----like this one.

DN-----

A~~~


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 14, 2015)

Alaric said:


> There are so many interesting threads / journals on this site I haven't discovered yet-----like this one.
> 
> DN-----
> 
> A~~~


Thanks brother and welcome hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## rnint (Aug 14, 2015)

hey man I was just reading back through your posts and saw that you use silica and floralicious and I just wanted to ask why, I know the silica is used to make your rez 'wetter' but I wanted to know if you had better results with that and also why the floralicious? Sorry to bug you with these nooby questions but since im running the same nutes I thought I'd ask to see why you use it incase im missing out on something big here...


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 14, 2015)

rnint said:


> hey man I was just reading back through your posts and saw that you use silica and floralicious and I just wanted to ask why, I know the silica is used to make your rez 'wetter' but I wanted to know if you had better results with that and also why the floralicious? Sorry to bug you with these nooby questions but since im running the same nutes I thought I'd ask to see why you use it incase im missing out on something big here...


Never say sorry for asking a Question it's how we all learn i noticed a nice change in the plant's once adding Silica helps the plants uptakes of nutrients and i really did notice a change plant seemed over all a little more happy i only added Floralicious as one of the other growers on the site was using it and recommend it to me 

I think its a nice add on the girls in veg seem to really enjoy i know one thing i am yielding more every grow i think you get out what you put in i spend a lot of time looking them over training them and dancing for them.... not really the dancing part that might kill them! but really i don't think all the add on are really needed as the environment is key to any successful grow it is just a weed after all and it just needs light and food to grow 

But in saying that giving the plant a extra boost can't hurt 

More info is here http://generalhydroponics.com/site/index.php/products/supplements/floralicious/floralicious_plus/

If i didn't make any sense let me know and ill try clear it help thanks a lot for dropping in


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 14, 2015)

Day 2 Flower Blue dream And Vegging Girls

Hello all just a quick update i transplanted my seedlings and also topped them back to the 3rd set of nodes and apart from that they are looking good 


Things are going great in the flower tent the girls are all praying to the light gods and perlite girls are starting to drink a lot 20 liters every 2 days at the moment and that's only going to get worse so might need to upgrade my rez to a 200l/50g but time will tell 


Apart from that nothing really to report they are doing what they are meant to be doing thanks for looking. happy growing


----------



## Mohican (Aug 14, 2015)

Look at the perlite girls explode! 

The babies are looking very healthy too!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Look at the perlite girls explode!
> 
> The babies are looking very healthy too!


Thanks Mo and yeah the perlite girls are going to go nuts ill need to put the netting up in a week to support colas later on down the track and tale a couple of clones and lollipop fun times cant wait to see the tent covered in frost babies were a little slow to start but once i gave them some food they woke up cant wait to see how the new strains work out in a couple of months might have them ready in time for xmas


----------



## Smokin Slot (Aug 14, 2015)

Your Plants look very good!
What are these metal structures on your Plants?
I have often seen in large Grows and often in outdoor grows.
What do these constructions? 

Sorry for the noob question. But I'm still a Grownoob.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 14, 2015)

Tomato plant cages. 

Search for the Mainlining thread and you can see a novel way of incorporating these structures for growing cannabis.


----------



## Smokin Slot (Aug 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Tomato plant cages.
> 
> Search for the Mainlining thread and you can see a novel way of incorporating these structures for growing cannabis.


Aaaah cool, thanks ! 
Hope i can find it by the forum search, because english isn´t my native language 
It has always wondered how you get your Plants gets so bushy......

Thanks again !


----------



## Mohican (Aug 14, 2015)

There are many ways to train a plant to be bushy. You must be cautious to avoid too much density or the plant will get moldy.

Link:
*Mainlining Thread (with pictures)*


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> There are many ways to train a plant to be bushy. You must be cautious to avoid too much density or the plant will get moldy.
> 
> Link:
> *Mainlining Thread (with pictures)*


Mainlining the same as supercropping ?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 14, 2015)

Different. All of the colas feed off of one main manifold that feeds them all equally. Allows you to get 8, 16, 32, 64, 128... main colas off of one plant.








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Smokin Slot (Aug 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> There are many ways to train a plant to be bushy. You must be cautious to avoid too much density or the plant will get moldy.
> 
> Link:
> *Mainlining Thread (with pictures)*


Thanks again for your help


----------



## Mohican (Aug 14, 2015)

Mainlined Mulanje:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 14, 2015)

You are welcome!

Mulanje Harvest:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm going to do a little studying on that technique! !


----------



## Smokin Slot (Aug 14, 2015)

I just saw the pictures and I am impressed!
I am on my first Grow with 9 Plants in a 3x3 Tent. And I'm not quite happy with it. I think everything is a little too tight. My next run I plan with 4 Plants. And I think I'll try the mainlining! 

ps: @DirtyNerd 

Sorry for highjacking your thread.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 14, 2015)

All good don't be sorry gave me some good reading  this was my bigbang i main lined it was fun wanted to do it again on my last seed grow but had some family trouble but its a really good technique highly recommend it


----------



## Smokin Slot (Aug 15, 2015)

WOW....Some big fat buds 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 15, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> All good don't be sorry gave me some good reading  this was my bigbang i main lined it was fun wanted to do it again on my last seed grow but had some family trouble but its a really good technique highly recommend it
> 
> View attachment 3479402 View attachment 3479403 View attachment 3479404 View attachment 3479405


Wow that's an awesome skeleton. How was you big bang? Ghs? The first seeds i bought when i was a super newb was big bang and their cheese. Despite all the bad reviews they were both good. The bb was more stable pheno wise i poped a5pack 4 poped and i gave one away. The other 3 were pretty much the same. Catpiss and fruity pebbles smell with nice dense light green buds. I think i payed like 20 for a 5 pack too so super cheap.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 15, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Wow that's an awesome skeleton. How was you big bang? Ghs? The first seeds i bought when i was a super newb was big bang and their cheese. Despite all the bad reviews they were both good. The bb was more stable pheno wise i poped a5pack 4 poped and i gave one away. The other 3 were pretty much the same. Catpiss and fruity pebbles smell with nice dense light green buds. I think i payed like 20 for a 5 pack too so super cheap.


Yeah GHS i also did there Jack herer as well had one great pheno and one shit! both smoked and tasted the same but one pheno was a 8 week and the other could of went 10 weeks and it was just a ugly but the big bang was a good strain and a good yielder a lot of bad reviews on them but i didn't mind them all there plants have been good yielders and yes they are cheap i think have the bad review out there are from grower fault and they get angry and write a bad review and blame the seed company no one wants to say there shit!


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 15, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah GHS i also did there Jack herer as well had one great pheno and one shit! both smoked and tasted the same but one pheno was a 8 week and the other could of went 10 weeks and it was just a ugly but the big bang was a good strain and a good yielder a lot of bad reviews on them but i didn't mind them all there plants have been good yielders and yes they are cheap i think have the bad review out there are from grower fault and they get angry and write a bad review and blame the seed company no one wants to say there shit!


Yeah for sure ghs attracts a lot of newbies with their canna cups. Inexperience and failure go hand and hand and it does feel a lot better to say their beans suck then i didn't know what i was doing. Don't get me wrong it wasn't top shelf but for someone on a small budget looking to get some decent bud is not a horrible choice.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 15, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Yeah for sure ghs attracts a lot of newbies with their canna cups. Inexperience and failure go hand and hand and it does feel a lot better to say their beans suck then i didn't know what i was doing. Don't get me wrong it wasn't top shelf but for someone on a small budget looking to get some decent bud is not a horrible choice.


yeah 100% lots of better strains but bang for your buck they are a good pick but i think even if you cant afford many your better off getting one or two A grade seeds but like you say as a newbie you see all there awards and think they must be good they do have a shit load of awards and im sure the phenotypes they use to win them awards are great but its hard out of a 1000 seeds there will be a amazing pheno that everything will have everything you ever wanted from a plant but its just finding that one thats hard work


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 16, 2015)

Day 4 Flower Blue Dream + Seedlings 

Hello all things are going nice the girls are getting there stretch on need to keep moving the light every day just did a hard lollipopping session might slow them down a little hopefully apart from that everything thing is going to plan 


Seedlings are doing okay starting to grow there new tops after looking at my old main lining and the talk about on this log ill be doing it to the new girls 

happy growing brothers


----------



## Smokin Slot (Aug 16, 2015)

Looks good.... Can´t wait to see your colas getting fat !


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 16, 2015)

Smokin Slot said:


> Looks good.... Can´t wait to see your colas getting fat !


same they were all per-flowering when i changed the lights so in the next couple of weeks should have some nice frost cant wait i love week 5-9 the most everything swelling and all the sugars and smells coming out 

thanks for dropping in


----------



## Smokin Slot (Aug 16, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> same they were all per-flowering when i changed the lights so in the next couple of weeks should have some nice frost cant wait i love week 5-9 the most everything swelling and all the sugars and smells coming out
> 
> thanks for dropping in


That´s right.... I´m in week 5 now and i think i can watch my buds growing every day


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 17, 2015)

Woah DN, your girls are looking PHAT!! Those perlite girls have exploded  
@Mohican just blows me away with his girls too, always massive and very impressive!! 
Here's a a pic of mine at the moment DN. I got 3 seeds out of my NC x Candyland and NC x Nightmare og. Ive got no idea which is which but hey, they're growing!!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 17, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Woah DN, your girls are looking PHAT!! Those perlite girls have exploded
> @Mohican just blows me away with his girls too, always massive and very impressive!!
> Here's a a pic of mine at the moment DN. I got 3 seeds out of my NC x Candyland and NC x Nightmare og. Ive got no idea which is which but hey, they're growing!!
> View attachment 3481333


Thanks brother yeah they are coming a long very nicely can't ask much more from them at this point in time just looking forward to some frost be nice to able to fast forward 8 weeks

Went and got my car some new tires and after that the guy come flying out in my car and was revving it like a tool anyway was driving down south for the night to see some family and it started making a knocking sound and felt like the back wheel was locking up a little turns out my diff is stuffed and needs replacing

Called one place they wanted to charge me $3000 and i found another guy that said he can rebuild them and it will only cost me $1100 or do a new one for 1800 ill be going with cheaper one just odd it happened after i got my tires done damn car cost me a arm and a leg my brother blew my gear box 2 years ago cost me $5000 to fix and he didn't take any responsibility for it and i knew he liked trashing my car when i was away for work as i left it at his house never again!

Note to self don't get a nice car and let anyone drive it every time i do they stuff it up had one mate drive it in to someones yard hitting the curb and hammering my rims i was to drunk so didn't want to drive  he told me he was fine haha turn out he wasn't took us two hours to change the Tyre 

anyway no more venting for me girls are looking awesome did you start them in rockwool or just in the perlite...? great to see they are all popping and looking healthy great job! can't wait to get my hands on some


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 17, 2015)

That's it man, I'm sure the frost will come soon enough hey, going by your last grows  

Oh bro, that's fucked hey, what a wanker! Pity you didn't get a witness to say the same thing and fuck him up for it! 
Sucks about your bro trashing your car too, not cool  

Cheers brother, they are doing well so far and I think one is the blueberry muffin pheno too, has the smell and the crinkly mutant leaves!! I popped them in those peat pellets hey, worked a treat this time. I also didnt use a heat mat directly under them this time and they all popped nicely!

Your are all ready to go bro, i just need to get to the post office


----------



## kushholic (Aug 17, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> @reddiamond should be able to help out with some blue dream advice when he returns I think he got 10 ounces or more off his last one


If you like hso try Dr greenthumbs very good


----------



## kushholic (Aug 17, 2015)

Makes me smile


----------



## kushholic (Aug 17, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Day 4 Flower Blue Dream + Seedlings
> 
> Hello all things are going nice the girls are getting there stretch on need to keep moving the light every day just did a hard lollipopping session might slow them down a little hopefully apart from that everything thing is going to plan
> 
> ...


Nice work


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 18, 2015)

Dirty what kind car? It must be rwd.


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 24, 2015)

What's up, dirty you good? How are the girls doing?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 24, 2015)

I think he may be away, poor dude seems busy as hell at the moment! 
Hope you're doin ok ya dirty nerd


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 27, 2015)

All is good my brothers just no more logging but ill still be around watching


----------



## taGyo (Sep 2, 2015)

Officially back next Friday, popping seeds today though!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 3, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Officially back next Friday, popping seeds today though!


What you dropping down bro. Glad to hear your gonna be up and running soon. Your like me when I cant grow I stay away till I can post good stuff.


----------



## taGyo (Sep 9, 2015)

Finally popped 3 Pineapple Express and 3 Great White Shark, got 2 GWS and 2 PE popped and in rockwool, one of the PE sprouted today too. The other one PE and two GWS are still in cubes and the two seeds that haven't cracked are still under the paper towel. 

Hope they pop lol, getting some of the shit I need today and then gonna pop some auto seeds when I get the soil ,

Hope you don't mind me jacking your thread until I get internet DN!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Sep 9, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Finally popped 3 Pineapple Express and 3 Great White Shark, got 2 GWS and 2 PE popped and in rockwool, one of the PE sprouted today too. The other one PE and two GWS are still in cubes and the two seeds that haven't cracked are still under the paper towel.
> 
> Hope they pop lol, getting some of the shit I need today and then gonna pop some auto seeds when I get the soil ,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me jacking your thread until I get internet DN!


More then welcome my brother glad to here things are moving forward 

How did you germ them if you don't mind me asking ... ?


----------



## kiwipaulie (Sep 9, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Thanks brother yeah they are coming a long very nicely can't ask much more from them at this point in time just looking forward to some frost be nice to able to fast forward 8 weeks
> 
> Went and got my car some new tires and after that the guy come flying out in my car and was revving it like a tool anyway was driving down south for the night to see some family and it started making a knocking sound and felt like the back wheel was locking up a little turns out my diff is stuffed and needs replacing
> 
> ...


Sucks spending money on cars for repairs. I only like spending money on mods to go faster.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 9, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Finally popped 3 Pineapple Express and 3 Great White Shark, got 2 GWS and 2 PE popped and in rockwool, one of the PE sprouted today too. The other one PE and two GWS are still in cubes and the two seeds that haven't cracked are still under the paper towel.
> 
> Hope they pop lol, getting some of the shit I need today and then gonna pop some auto seeds when I get the soil ,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me jacking your thread until I get internet DN!


@taGyo *Never give up.*


----------



## DirtyNerd (Sep 10, 2015)

kiwipaulie said:


> Sucks spending money on cars for repairs. I only like spending money on mods to go faster.


Yeah mods are run but being a family man now i need to grow out of that but i do enjoy the sound of my v8 every time i start her up


----------



## kiwipaulie (Sep 10, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah mods are run but being a family man now i need to grow out of that but i do enjoy the sound of my v8 every time i start her up


So true. I sold my turbo car last year and got a sweet AMG, nothing like the pur of a V8!!

Looking at a nice RS4 now, need a station wagon as we have another little one on the way and there's no fucken way I'm getting a people mover.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Sep 10, 2015)

kiwipaulie said:


> So true. I sold my turbo car last year and got a sweet AMG, nothing like the pur of a V8!!
> 
> Looking at a nice RS4 now, need a station wagon as we have another little one on the way and there's no fucken way I'm getting a people mover.


Nice AMG are sexy and hell no to the people mover two is our limit anymore is to much my partner wanted a girl but she said after the last one and the stress of him being unwell no more ever again my two boys were both 9 pound +


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2015)

Ouch!


----------



## taGyo (Sep 11, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> More then welcome my brother glad to here things are moving forward
> 
> How did you germ them if you don't mind me asking ... ?


I put 'em in water for 3 days and then when they didn't crack I paper toweled them 'cause I figured they needed airing out after so much hydration.

Worked well, only 1/1 hasn't popped for both and one GWS is popping now and one PE already popped.


----------



## taGyo (Sep 11, 2015)

Don't mean to jack but if anyone can help I'd appreciate it, first grow!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/gyos-dwc-experiment.883603/#post-11897619


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 19, 2015)

Here you go DN, a few pics of my girls. The Nightcap x Nightmare Og is suffering from major N overload  the 2 nightcap x candyland are going very well though! 

Nightcap x candyland - Possible C99 pheno @26 days of flower
 
 
Nightcap x candlyand - GDP pheno
 
Night cap x Nightmare og 
 
 
Group shot


----------



## DirtyNerd (Sep 19, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Here you go DN, a few pics of my girls. The Nightcap x Nightmare Og is suffering from major N overload  the 2 nightcap x candyland are going very well though!
> 
> Nightcap x candyland - Possible C99 pheno @26 days of flower
> View attachment 3503580
> ...


Looking good brother happy i popped some nightcap x candyland looks like a keeper what lighting do you have the girls under.... ? did you flush the shit out of the OG...?


----------



## taGyo (Sep 19, 2015)

Those look dope as fuck Mo, good work man!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 19, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Looking good brother happy i popped some nightcap x candyland looks like a keeper what lighting do you have the girls under.... ? did you flush the shit out of the OG...?


Cheers brother, I don't think you'll be dissappointed with the candyland cross  
I did flush the shit out of the nightmare og man, hopefully she picks up now I've lowered the N additive! 
@taGyo thanls brother, it's always good seeing a cross you make, do well


----------



## Sexologist420 (Sep 23, 2015)

Wow! Who the hell needs magazines for bathroom reading when you have dirty nerds journal lol. Juzt read througb over last couple weeks page or two at a time. Very cool and very informative. Thank you DN. And all others who posted and shared aswell. Just fired up first journal in five years so been doing some reading.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Sep 23, 2015)

Sexologist420 said:


> Wow! Who the hell needs magazines for bathroom reading when you have dirty nerds journal lol. Juzt read througb over last couple weeks page or two at a time. Very cool and very informative. Thank you DN. And all others who posted and shared aswell. Just fired up first journal in five years so been doing some reading.


Welcome brother and thanks means a lot i try to put as much info in as i can to help others out plus get a lot of other great info from the other users we are all here to help one another out and get the best out of our hobby

glad to hear your back after a 5 year break i tried to stop once but couldn't i just enjoy growing so much now plus its made me enjoy growing my own veggies and fruits as before i hated garden now i just love watching things grow

Thanks again for dropping in look forward to seeing you around


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 27, 2015)

Hey DN, thought I'd post up some pics of my girls for you  all 3 seem to be doing very well so far, happy with their progress! I'm thinking the night cap x nightmare og is actually the C99 pheno, she has stretched a lot and now growing exactly like the c99 did! All these are at day 33 of flowering. Apologies for the bluriness, didn't realise there was a smudge on the lense! 

Night cap x nightmare og (possible C99 pheno)


Night cap x candyland (GDP pheno)
 

Night cap x candyland (unsure which pheno now, thinking a GDP but she has some serious legs)
 

Group shot of them all, see the night cap x nightmare og in the back, she is so damn tall! 
 

And some other babies I have under a Platinum P300 LED. Using these to take cuttings for the outdoor season. There's BB (blueberry) x shiva skunk, BB x white shark and BB x white widow.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Sep 28, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey DN, thought I'd post up some pics of my girls for you  all 3 seem to be doing very well so far, happy with their progress! I'm thinking the night cap x nightmare og is actually the C99 pheno, she has stretched a lot and now growing exactly like the c99 did! All these are at day 33 of flowering. Apologies for the bluriness, didn't realise there was a smudge on the lense!
> 
> Night cap x nightmare og (possible C99 pheno)
> View attachment 3509631
> ...


Looking awesome brother i love the look of the c99 pheno nice stacking inter nodes and the candyland is nice and frosty can't wait till i can get my girls under a real light t5 grow rate is so slow vs HPS or MH and nice lot of babies you have there they will do you well for the outdoor season i want to move to a farm just so i can do a couple of big outdoor girls one day keep us posted things are looking great


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 28, 2015)

Cheers brother  yeah the C99 pheno is looking real nice, I can't wait to try her out! 
Yeah T5's are a bit slower on the veg but once they take off, they tend to get thick real fast. 
All those seedlings arent going outside, i'll take a cutting off one of each and give the rest to some mates! 
See that little, runt looking seedling? She only spits put 3 finger leaves and smells the dankest of them all lol. Going to flower her out regardless, just to see what she's like


----------



## DirtyNerd (Sep 28, 2015)

Yeah runts are always good i never get rid of them they never get prime light and sit in the corner but they still give me some nice smoke yeah one of the purple train wreak smells awesome and only in veg hopefully she will keep that going in to flower transplanting today putting the tomato cage in and set the main line girls up


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 28, 2015)

Yeah man, Ive had runts give me the best smoke to date lol. 
Good shit brother, get em set up well now so they produce well for you later


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 3, 2015)

Hey man, hope you don't mind me posting pics in your thread, I should've done a journal but couldn't be arsed until now and it's probably too late to start one lol. 

Here's the Nightcap x candyland (GDP pheno) at 38 days 
 
 

Night cap x candyland (blueberry pheno)/ I wasn't quite sure until now what it was showing most, after smelling and looking at the structure, she's very much leaning to the blueberry in her heritage, I could almost eat her like this lol.
 
 
And Nightcap x Nightmare Og (C99 pheno). This one has almost no smell to it whatsoever and looking at the structure of the sativa buds, I'd say C99 pheno for sure


----------



## DirtyNerd (Oct 3, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey man, hope you don't mind me posting pics in your thread, I should've done a journal but couldn't be arsed until now and it's probably too late to start one lol.
> 
> Here's the Nightcap x candyland (GDP pheno) at 38 days
> View attachment 3513082
> ...


More then welcome my brother things are looking awesome my perlite blue dream come down at week 7 as i noticed signs of bud rot on one cola! managed to save the rest and the coco girls are still going letting them go9 weeks as they were behind the perlite from the start ill have numbers on the perlite side soon


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 3, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> More then welcome my brother things are looking awesome my perlite blue dream come down at week 7 as i noticed signs of bud rot on one cola! managed to save the rest and the coco girls are still going letting them go9 weeks as they were behind the perlite from the start ill have numbers on the perlite side soon


Sounds like your buds are growing too big lol you got a dehumidifier you may need one fareal or a box fan to blow on top the buds stronger air. I think I'm gonna get some of the seeds again eventually cus its just too good not to have. Cant wait to hear the numbers


----------



## DirtyNerd (Oct 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Sounds like your buds are growing too big lol you got a dehumidifier you may need one fareal or a box fan to blow on top the buds stronger air. I think I'm gonna get some of the seeds again eventually cus its just too good not to have. Cant wait to hear the numbers


Yeah they got to big again my bro air flow was nuts this time i had cool air inline coming in 4 clip on fans one tower fan on the ground two oscillating fan blowing over the buds and still got it but the humidity where i am is been really high the last two weeks in the mid 80s and yes i need a dehumidifier it's making me rage as i don't want to put the blue power and track wreak in to flower if they are going to get moldy on me makes me sad throwing out good buds 

Hows your lady going brother getting big now... ?


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 3, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah they got to big again my bro air flow was nuts this time i had cool air inline coming in 4 clip on fans one tower fan on the ground two oscillating fan blowing over the buds and still got it but the humidity where i am is been really high the last two weeks in the mid 80s and yes i need a dehumidifier it's making me rage as i don't want to put the blue power and track wreak in to flower if they are going to get moldy on me makes me sad throwing out good buds
> 
> Hows your lady going brother getting big now... ?


Outdoor GG#4 is down half of it snapped off a couple weeks ago and I just took the other half down on Thursday. She got very big she need way more room than 5gal as it wasn't enough for her for food and root space. Its all good as it wasn't supposed to be a superb run just something to throw outdoors and see how it does. I know how she likes to grow now tho. I'm about to upload some pics now of everything I got going.

Let me know when you get that Blue Power going I'm dying to see how she does for you. Mines is still in veg long way to go but I'll get some pics up for sure


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 3, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> More then welcome my brother things are looking awesome my perlite blue dream come down at week 7 as i noticed signs of bud rot on one cola! managed to save the rest and the coco girls are still going letting them go9 weeks as they were behind the perlite from the start ill have numbers on the perlite side soon


Cheers man  
No good to hear of the rot hey, those colas must be huge lol. I'm looking forward to seeing how much you get too if they were that big


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2015)

Looking good ECM!

Mrs Mo and I chopped a bunch of lowers off of the Mystery Blue and the Xmas tree. The Mystery Blue is making the whole house smell like blueberry fuel. Xmas tree is very mild. Both are very sticky.

It is way early but there is rain forecast for tomorrow. I left the upper half of the branches on to see how long they can go.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 3, 2015)

Cheers @Mohican I'm very impressed with them so far!! 

Ooh sounds like you have some nice buds too mate, you and Mrs Mo will have a lot of fun with it I'm sure!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2015)

I have a couple buds of the Akki in a jar in the fridge. They seem to be curing better in there. I let them get pretty dry so I put a slice of apple in there for a day to get them happy. Now when I burp them the smell is amazing! I may try more refrigerator curing.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 3, 2015)

Damn, that sounds good @Mohican might have to try that myself!!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Oct 7, 2015)

Perlite results 712 grams cured + lost around 1 zip dry from bud rot in two of the biggest colas only effected the top of the colas they were huge so this is hard to keep the rot at bay even with super air flow remember brothers once you get the big colas you need to keep that air pumping to keep the risk of mold low 

the buds were so compact size of 1 liter bottles and hard as a rock so it's hard to get air in to a bud of this size 

Still waiting on the coco results once in ill post 

Ill be logging my next grow  

Updates to come 


Should i start a new log for the next grow... ?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 7, 2015)

Holy shit DN, that's a damn solid yield bro, big ups mate!! Even with the loss of a zip, it's still over 2lb lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 7, 2015)

Lol yeah what's 28 grams to 712 grams, I call that a winner !! AWESOME! !!!!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Oct 8, 2015)

Coco Results in 434 dry so this run was great coco was vegged for less that and i find the perlite girls getting being watered 4 times a day giving them food when ever they need it i think i only feed the coco every 3-4 days both systems work great and next run i am going back to coco/perlite mix as my seedlings were already in coco to start with but the perlite system is unreal and i recommend it to everyone


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 8, 2015)

Holy shit bro, you cracked the kg mark lol. Awesome stuff man, really well done


----------



## DirtyNerd (Oct 8, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Holy shit bro, you cracked the kg mark lol. Awesome stuff man, really well done


Yeah it was my best run to date also i still got the candyland x NC still in little rockwool cubes ill be transplanting today they are doing well for only being in a small cube all growing great no more purple leaf in them they just grew out of it ill get up photo up soon


----------



## DirtyNerd (Oct 8, 2015)

Sorry for the MH photo

This is my vegging

Humboldt Seed Organization Garlic Lemon OG
Humboldt Seed Organization Purple Train Wreak
Sin city seeds blue power
And Night Cap (NC) x candyland (gdp pheno) seedlings

Everything has been under a T5 light and has now been under a 600 watts MH for the last 6 days

The big girls will be going in to flower maybe at the end of the week Blue Power and the seedlings will get 4-5 weeks of veg then then added to the flower tent at a later date for the good old one a month

anyway thanks for looking and enjoy your day


----------



## DirtyNerd (Oct 8, 2015)

And on a side note this is the chilli plant i started from seed and was in my flower room in the corner put her out in to the real world today it is sad now buds can eat her but hopefully not!
Needs a transplant something ill do later as i think shes been in that pot for over 2 months now and it's only 2 gallons


----------



## pappybear (Oct 8, 2015)

If its a hot pepper you shouldnt have bug problems. Ive had tomato hornworms on a habanero but as soon as they bite into one of those hot ass habaneros i swear the they actually burn up. Like turn black and everything. Its fucked yp.


----------



## pappybear (Oct 8, 2015)

Serrano?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Oct 8, 2015)

pappybear said:


> Serrano?


Meant to be Caysan is what it says on the seed packet my partner doesn't like hot unlike myself so in all my curry's i need to use a mild pepper or she will be singing 





 


it's amazing how well they grow indoors and how healthy they are as they don't need to fight off bugs indoors 90% of the time going to keep her in the shade for a few days before i put her right out in to the sun going to transplant to a 7 gallon pot so that should keep her happy for a year or more


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 8, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah it was my best run to date also i still got the candyland x NC still in little rockwool cubes ill be transplanting today they are doing well for only being in a small cube all growing great no more purple leaf in them they just grew out of it ill get up photo up soon


Good work broski, they look nice and healthy hey  
Mine are looking dank af hey, really starting to stink up the place too lol. Both the gdp and blueberry pheno's are soooo frosty  
I'll grab some pics next time I'm out there!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 8, 2015)

pappybear said:


> If its a hot pepper you shouldnt have bug problems. Ive had tomato hornworms on a habanero but as soon as they bite into one of those hot ass habaneros i swear the they actually burn up. Like turn black and everything. Its fucked yp.


Well chilli oil is used in pyrethrum so not surprising the bugs curl up and die lol. I'm using some butch t pepper powder in my home made pyrethrum and holy shit it burns my skin so I'd imagine the bugs won't like it hahaha.


----------



## pappybear (Oct 9, 2015)

Home made pyrethrum. I made some hot pepper spray and had great success against mites. I would love to hear your recipe.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 10, 2015)

@pappybear All i use is pyrethrum essential oil, chilli oil, fresh garlic and a bit of sugar soap. It doesnt seem to last long in the bottle but it's damn potent 
Roughly 1 tbsp each of chilli oil, garlic and pyrethrum oil with a pinch of soap powder added to 1L of warm water (use cold water and put on stove to warm up) to dissolve everything, let it cool and put in a spray bottle. I used super strength chillis as thats all I had, be careful not to get it in your eyes or on private parts, or prepare yourself for some serious pain


----------



## pappybear (Oct 10, 2015)

I had to evacuate the house making habanero spray. Fuckin harsh. Like mace


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 10, 2015)

Yeah it's deadly shit hey ha ha. Imagine what it does to bugs lol


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2015)

My brother-in-law brought over some habanero microwave popcorn. It was like mace!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> My brother-in-law brought over some habanero microwave popcorn. It was like mace!


Ha ha wow, that would be some good popcorn!! 
I've recently been making jerky with bhut jolokia chillis, I've near killed a few mates with it ha ha. I seem to be immune to it so can shovel a fair bit down before it hits me, my mates take one bite and nearly pass out!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 10, 2015)

Hey DN, a couple of update pics for you to see what possibilites are in the beans  
NC x candyland (gdp)
 
NC x Candyland (BB pheno)
 
NC x Nightmare og (C99)


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 10, 2015)

Shit, sorry for the large pics bro, was on my phone!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Oct 11, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Shit, sorry for the large pics bro, was on my phone!


All good looking awesome! starting to go purple i see very nice  that C99 is going to have a donkey dick sized cola on her looks like a long flowering girl but she will pay off at the end i hope my OG comes out nice too 70 day flower time it better! so glad i picked the NC x candyland to go first they all got there first round of topping and just been transplanted in to 1 gallon pots so not doing much right now till there root system starts 

Ill most likely be starting to flower the 2 Purple Train wreaks and the Lemon Garlic OG as they are already around 25" tall and if they stretch more then double height is going to be a problem 

Purple Train wreak 1 is main lined i broke one of the mains off when i was training so that's only a 6 tops 
Lemon Garlic is Main Lined as well and is a 8 top main ling 
Purple Train Wreak 2 has been topped and LST 


Both blue power were Fimmed and doing well Sex Unknown as they were Reg seeds hoping for one male and one female but only time will tell 


Thanks for the bud porn brother always nice to see


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 11, 2015)

Cheers brother  I'm definitely a very happy man right now! That sativa girl is definitely getting a donkey dick bud on her, shes very tall too. I'm starting to see receeding hairs on her though so hoping she finishes quickly, they all HAVE to come down at 60 days as I'm away for a week after that, fingers crossed! I don't want to jinx things but no nanners so far (touches wood). You'll be very happy with the NC x candyland, the smells alone make me want to eat it ha ha ha. Dont overdo the nitrogen and you'll be sweet i reckon 
Crikey bro, best be getting those girls into flower, both are known to stretch 2-3 times!! Good stuff with the blue power too man, hopefully they are girls!! 
Too easy man, I'll post up some more closer to picking date


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2015)

Here is a cola from the Crimbo tree:




Weather is still topping 100! The sativa is so happy


----------



## DirtyNerd (Oct 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Here is a cola from the Crimbo tree:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Mo....ly that is a beast nice work mo can't wait to one day grow some outdoor monsters


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 11, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Sorry for the MH photo
> 
> This is my vegging
> 
> ...



Oohh much better strain selection this next round. =)
Great choices. I am digging those genetics. Are you going to show that grow off here in this thread? If so I want to subscribe! I just started a grow thread myself. Hi.. I'm MonsterDrank BTW..nice to meet you DirtyNerd and you other people too.

I picked up a pack of Blue Power not too long ago that I just haven't gotten to. I really do want to run it though. Can't wait to see how yours turn out.

Nice work!

was the Nightcap x candyland someone's pollen chuck project? sounds interesting. =)


----------



## Sexologist420 (Oct 11, 2015)

Good shit yall. Crazy ass yield DN! I don't even know what I'd do with all that bud now lol. Looking forward for next round and flipped my girls bout 5 days ago so now its the fun part. Keep it up bud.

Deuces


----------



## DirtyNerd (Oct 14, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> Oohh much better strain selection this next round. =)
> Great choices. I am digging those genetics. Are you going to show that grow off here in this thread? If so I want to subscribe! I just started a grow thread myself. Hi.. I'm MonsterDrank BTW..nice to meet you DirtyNerd and you other people too.
> 
> I picked up a pack of Blue Power not too long ago that I just haven't gotten to. I really do want to run it though. Can't wait to see how yours turn out.
> ...


Thanks for Subbing bro yeah ill just run the grow in here to lazy to start a new one welcome aboard nice to meet you to yeah Nightcap x candyland was a fem seed run from my good mate he gifted me with some looking forward to seeing how they turn out

Thanks for your sub look forward to see you round



Sexologist420 said:


> Good shit yall. Crazy ass yield DN! I don't even know what I'd do with all that bud now lol. Looking forward for next round and flipped my girls bout 5 days ago so now its the fun part. Keep it up bud.
> 
> Deuces


Yeah was a great run couldn't be happier ill take a look at your grow i like nothing more then watching others grow and learning with them

Thanks a lot for dropping in


----------



## DirtyNerd (Oct 14, 2015)

Flower Day number one

Hello brothers things are going well been real happy with the girls in veg but there height is a little bigger then i would like around 25"-30" tall from the base stem up
looking forward to seeing how the new strains turn out!

The blue power that's in there will most likely come out as i only transplanted a few days back so might give her a couple more weeks but i would like to find out the sex i was going to take a clone and flower that to see what he/she is

i also forgot to change to HPS so once lights go out ill change it over they got there first 12 hour sleep all 3 big plants have per-flowers and all lady's
this is going to be a delay grow so ill be adding more plants at week 4 of flower that way ill have a harvest every 4-5 weeks

anyway thanks for looking i got 2 weeks off work so i am going to be flying in the sky for the next couple of weeks with all my blue dream i am only going to update once a week up for every complete week done


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 14, 2015)

Damn, they are some healthy babies DN!! Looking good mate


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 14, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Flower Day number one
> 
> Hello brothers things are going well been real happy with the girls in veg but there height is a little bigger then i would like around 25"-30" tall from the base stem up
> looking forward to seeing how the new strains turn out!
> ...


You might want want to tie that og down they like to streach speaking for ogs in general. They usally have some thin stems too that need extra support. Have you grown the ptw before i would assume she is going to streach a lil to. Looking good


----------



## DirtyNerd (Oct 15, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> You might want want to tie that og down they like to streach speaking for ogs in general. They usally have some thin stems too that need extra support. Have you grown the ptw before i would assume she is going to streach a lil to. Looking good


Hey bro nah all new strains this run so unsure of the stretch i heard and been reading OG's like to stretch so hopefully not to much hoping for double in size at most but only time will tell and ill get a net up soon i went to pick one up today and 

i cut my other one to make harvest easier but none in stock but ill get it one asap so i can stretch them out and going to do a double net this grow as i am sick of all the colas laying down at the last 3 weeks 

Also your girls are looking awesome that foxtailing looks awesome but there a pain to trim when they are like that thanks for dropping in bro


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 16, 2015)

Hey bro. how nice are these NC x candyland looking? Absolutely stinking my place out though ha ha. 
GDP
 
Blueberry


----------



## DirtyNerd (Oct 17, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey bro. how nice are these NC x candyland looking? Absolutely stinking my place out though ha ha.
> GDP
> View attachment 3522702
> Blueberry
> View attachment 3522703


Woohoo she is looking awesome! well done brother a mate of mine gave me some super lemon haze today that shit rocked me really nice strain hoping to get a cutting whats your girl got 1-2 weeks left... ?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 17, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Woohoo she is looking awesome! well done brother a mate of mine gave me some super lemon haze today that shit rocked me really nice strain hoping to get a cutting whats your girl got 1-2 weeks left... ?


Thanks brother!! Yeah she has 1 week left, has to come down next sunday before i go away! 
Man, that's good of your mate, SLH is some quality 'erb!! Get amongst it if you can


----------



## DirtyNerd (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey brothers just a quick update

The Blue power that is in the flower tent is growing balls so will be getting removed and isolated so i can get some pollen from him 

and the rest were all fem seeds so they are all flowering now and looking sexy ill have a photo up tomorrow getting there stretch on


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 20, 2015)

Good stuff bro, besides the male, it sounds like things are going well


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 24, 2015)

Hey brother, so sorry, I picked the girls last night and forgot to take before pics...here are the after pics though, not one nanner on all 3 and god damn, the aromas are incredible ranging from blueberry pie, skunky and almost mango! The 2 candyland girls are almost coma inducing stones too, I had a quick dry joint last night and was on the nod about 20 mins later lol. Very impressed with jow they turned out, even though I had to pick a week early! 
Nightcap x candyland (gdp pheno)
 
Nightcap x candyland (blueberry pie pheno)
 
Nightcap x nightmare og (c99 pheno)


----------



## DirtyNerd (Oct 24, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey brother, so sorry, I picked the girls last night and forgot to take before pics...here are the after pics though, not one nanner on all 3 and god damn, the aromas are incredible ranging from blueberry pie, skunky and almost mango! The 2 candyland girls are almost coma inducing stones too, I had a quick dry joint last night and was on the nod about 20 mins later lol. Very impressed with jow they turned out, even though I had to pick a week early!
> Nightcap x candyland (gdp pheno)
> View attachment 3527835
> Nightcap x candyland (blueberry pie pheno)
> ...


Very very nice awesome i can't wait till my girls are all grown up i only have the NCxCandyland under a T5 so there growth rate is slow but they still have a good 7 weeks of veg before flower anyway maybe less if i put them under a better light and add them to the flower tent in 3-4 weeks still unsure of what i am doing as the temps are getting higher i don't want to add more lighting or it will just make things worse 

Keep up the good work brother and enjoy your break


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks brother  I am extremely impressed with these girls as I think you will be too!! 
Nice work bro, damn, another 7 weeks and they will be monsters  
Thanks bro, will talk you when I get back


----------



## DirtyNerd (Oct 25, 2015)

Good Morning good afternoon and good night

Flower day 10 - 600 Watt HPS

Sorry for the late update been to lazy and to late to get photos every time with out the HPS messing the photo up

like i said above one of the blue powers i had was a male the other is still in veg 

in the flowering room there is 2x Purple Train wreak phenotype 1 - 2 
1 Garlic Lemon OG 

All girls have been stretching big time over the last 10 days as you can see from the photos and i am sure they are still going...... I'll be removing some more of the bottoms as they are to tall and not getting much light down on the lower nodes as i am only rocking a 1x 600 HPS this round and not two as only have of the tent is being used 

Over all health of the girls is good and they are due for a Flush to make sure there run off is on level i haven't been checking it and that's just because i have been lazy it's one of my number one rules to growing but i don't know i kinda lost my MOJO this grow thinking of maybe stopping again as i just can't smoke as much as i can grow now and as much as i enjoy growing i just don't need so much weed i was thinking i might just do indoor veggies and maybe do one grow per year to keep me stocked up anyway right now i am high so ill stop talking shit and get to the photos thanks for looking


----------



## Mohican (Oct 26, 2015)

Look at those leaves! That is a beautiful garden


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 27, 2015)

He does a magic job hey Mo?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Oct 27, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Look at those leaves! That is a beautiful garden





eastcoastmo said:


> He does a magic job hey Mo?


Thank you gentlemen Thank you


----------



## Zizefiacons (Oct 27, 2015)

This plants look awesome!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Nov 6, 2015)

Day 22 flower 

Purple Train wreak 
Garlic lemon OG

Nothing to report they are doing what they do best to be honest i haven't been spending much time with them just watering every 2- 3 days and that's it thanks for looking and keep it green brothers


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 6, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Day 22 flower
> 
> Purple Train wreak
> Garlic lemon OG
> ...


Damn bro, looking mighty fine, they are


----------



## DirtyNerd (Nov 6, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Damn bro, looking mighty fine, they are


Thanks brother yeah they are doing well and i am giving them not much love just watering when it's time and that's it as we all know it's a weed so give them food and leave them to do there thing loving the purple trainwreaks two phenotypes both have there own plus+ one is already frosty as hell and the other one has super tight node spacing and is going to result in big donkey dick colas and i can already tell the OG is going to be a long flowering lady but it did say on HSO site she was a 68-70 day flowering time

How was your get away bro did you have a good time... ?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 6, 2015)

Sick dude, that purple trainwreck sounds unreal  
Mate, my trip was just magical, went up to the reef and saw heaps of turtles, sharks, rays, fish and the most beautiful corals. Was a bit sad though as the el nino coming is likely to bleach almost the whole reef! By march next year the reef will be bleached as fuck


----------



## Mohican (Nov 7, 2015)

Beautiful Girls! Picture perfect!    

I have harvested everything but the Purple Haze and the Jail Bird:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DirtyNerd (Nov 7, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sick dude, that purple trainwreck sounds unreal
> Mate, my trip was just magical, went up to the reef and saw heaps of turtles, sharks, rays, fish and the most beautiful corals. Was a bit sad though as the el nino coming is likely to bleach almost the whole reef! By march next year the reef will be bleached as fuck



DAMN! El Nino that really sucks  i had no clue what you were talking about till i googled it but now i understand that's going to suck big time remember it for what it was not what it will become glad the trip was good i need to get away on a break soon or ill go nuts 



Mohican said:


> Beautiful Girls! Picture perfect!
> 
> I have harvested everything but the Purple Haze and the Jail Bird:
> 
> ...


Wow Mo beautiful as always i hope one day i can lay by the pool and be surrounded by frosty garden like yours it will make me a happy man hope that new job is going well keep up the great work


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 7, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> DAMN! El Nino that really sucks  i had no clue what you were talking about till i googled it but now i understand that's going to suck big time remember it for what it was not what it will become glad the trip was good i need to get away on a break soon or ill go nuts
> 
> 
> Wow Mo beautiful as always i hope one day i can lay by the pool and be surrounded by frosty garden like yours it will make me a happy man hope that new job is going well keep up the great work


Yeah bro, I'm one of the lucky ones who got to see it in all its glory, I feel extremely sad at the likelihood that my kids won't get to see its magnificence. Man, the el nino is MASSIVE, unlike any we've seen before and if our CO2 emissions continue to rise, they will only get stronger  

@Mohican damn mate, impressive as always!! She's going to be a monster as well!!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2015)

I ran the Rebar buds through my hash washing machine. Smelled like blueberries, cheese danish, and diesel!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 8, 2015)

Ohhhh Mo, that's such a tease lol. That looks divine


----------



## Mohican (Nov 9, 2015)

Turned out much better than I expected!

I got tired of cutting up the flowers so I just started ripping them off of the stem and tossing them in the water. It worked really well and was very fast!

I am going to press it this week and then cure it for as long as I can keep my hands off of it. 

I am going to be a jolly elf this Xmas!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 9, 2015)

Sweet mate, glad it worked out for you, I'll have to pm you to find out how you do it so well! 
Ho ho ho and a few dabs for lunch will make Mo a happy little elf ha ha


----------



## DirtyNerd (Nov 10, 2015)

Flower day 25 

Sorry for the shit photo i did try get in before the light went on but missed it by that much got it warming up


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 10, 2015)

Shit yeah bro, some fat colas in that pic


----------



## Mohican (Nov 11, 2015)

That main cola is a winner! Beautiful plant DN!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 11, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Flower day 25
> 
> Sorry for the shit photo i did try get in before the light went on but missed it by that much got it warming up
> 
> View attachment 3539542


Woh...I haven't checked in for a while. That looks amazing and only day 25? Yikes!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Nov 12, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Shit yeah bro, some fat colas in that pic


Yeah they are going to pack on the fat soon went out and they were trying to lay down on the job already and it's only been 4 weeks so shit another 5 weeks should give me some nice fat colas 



Mohican said:


> That main cola is a winner! Beautiful plant DN!


Thanks Mo they are doing great and i am not giving them much love but i had to put a net up today and shit they are so stinky and sticky glad i took cuttings from them all that main cola is going to be a a donkey D that's for sure Thanks for dropping in bro 



Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Woh...I haven't checked in for a while. That looks amazing and only day 25? Yikes!


Thanks brother yeah they are doing well i can't wait till the end looking forward to some new smoke thanks for stopping in


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 4, 2015)

Can you post an update?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Dec 4, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Can you post an update?


It's lights on but ill try get some pics brb


----------



## DirtyNerd (Dec 4, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Can you post an update?


Thinking if i did math right this should be Flower day 49 

Things have been going okay the girls have been kind of in lock down as i have had the in laws staying the last 2 weeks so the girls got nothing but food no flushing as i didn't want to spend to much time outside they got a little cooked as you can see from the photos but that's okay they are now getting feed at a EC of 1.2 till they get chopped in a week or so the smell from the Lemon OG is insane i love her i can't stop smelling it she started off very garlic like but now is full on lemon never smelt anything like it kinda of like when you pile the skin off a lemon real fresh nice smell purple trainwreak kinda of reminds me of the berry smell i got from the blue dream very fruity 

Sorry i have been lazy with the updates my brother been crazy trying to keep things on the DL because even with a new carbon filter and the family here when lights are on the smells really come out! i also got a new digital ballast and it blew after 2 weeks so fuck them i say  maybe i got unluck but you can never go wrong with the old school ballast don't fix what ain't broke so they say


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 4, 2015)

Wow man...well done! That enormous donkey dick of a cola is IMPRESSIVE.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Dec 4, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Wow man...well done! That enormous donkey dick of a cola is IMPRESSIVE.


Thanks brother yeah shes a big girl that's for sure and if i gave her the love she needed it would of been a lot better but round 2 will be a lot better next run is going to be a lot better going to give them full love plus they are going in 100% perlite they are just little clones at the moment but i will be vegging under a big light till the move then they will be going right in to flower hopefully and get some girls ready for out doors hoping to just do two outdoor girls in 200 gallon smart pots


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 4, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Thanks brother yeah shes a big girl that's for sure and if i gave her the love she needed it would of been a lot better but round 2 will be a lot better next run is going to be a lot better going to give them full love plus they are going in 100% perlite they are just little clones at the moment but i will be vegging under a big light till the move then they will be going right in to flower hopefully and get some girls ready for out doors hoping to just do two outdoor girls in 200 gallon smart pots


Wow...200 gallons. I can't wait to see that. Hey...have you dived in LED's yet?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 4, 2015)

Holy shit DN, those buds are freaking HUGE!! Well done man, they will only get bigger too


----------



## DirtyNerd (Dec 4, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Wow...200 gallons. I can't wait to see that. Hey...have you dived in LED's yet?


Yeah i wont to do one beast per year outdoors that will give me around 4-6 pounds so long as the bugs dont hammer it or mold but it will be my first outdoor run so will be interesting and no LED yet i been meaning to build one but to lazy and to many hobbies already


----------



## DirtyNerd (Dec 4, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Holy shit DN, those buds are freaking HUGE!! Well done man, they will only get bigger too


Thanks brother i would of liked to keep things more even and not have stretched out colas so the lower buds got a little bigger but this was a bit of a lazy grow so happy with whatever i end with NC/candyland is going to get two weeks more veg under a 600 watt from today as they have been under a t5 200w for the passed 2 months so there not huge but still healthy ill get a photo soon thanks for dropping in bro


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 4, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Thanks brother i would of liked to keep things more even and not have stretched out colas so the lower buds got a little bigger but this was a bit of a lazy grow so happy with whatever i end with NC/candyland is going to get two weeks more veg under a 600 watt from today as they have been under a t5 200w for the passed 2 months so there not huge but still healthy ill get a photo soon thanks for dropping in bro


Yeah hindsight is a wonderful thing hey lol. Still looks like you'll get a good haul out of it though, the lower buds you can use for hash
Sweet bro, glad to hear the NC x candylands are doing well, can't wait to see them bro


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 22, 2016)

Whats up RiU

things have been busy so my logging has been limited but i have made a equipment upgrade to some new tech that i am sure might want to try so i want to keep a log to show others if the new stuff is any good

Flower Tent 8x4 / 2.4m - 1.2m - 2.0m 

(Odor Control/Outtake/Inline)

Is a IsoMax Fan/Silencer 200mm/8" 3 speed controller this thing is awesome!
Can Filter unsure of the size can't remember off the top of my head it's around 1 meter long both at the top of the tent at the back inline is a Can Max Fan Mixed Flow Inline Fan, 200mm/8"

(Lighting)
1 x Hi-Par 315w LEC Digital Ballast and Lamp this is in the middle
2 x Hi-Par 600w/400v EL DIGITAL BALLAST + Greenpower 600W EL 400V Lamp 

Aircon is used with lights on to keep the temps from 26c-28c 78.8f-82.4f max 
And Temps drop to 20c/68f when lights are off 


Strain is same again Purple TrainWreak And Lemon Garlic OG 
Veg time was around 2 months but they were under T5 for the first 6-7 weeks then under a 400w HPS for a week or 2 to give them a kick start

Growing in 100% Perlite recirculating system on timer watering every 6 hours for 10mins 
Plants have been netted down and super cropped hard still have a bit of healing to do but i have turned to flower as i find giving them a good super cropping session before flower slows the stretch down so i don't need to use a stop grow or any PGR

As you all no i only use Canna so once again ill be using that Full Line up i might add something called bio diesel as i have been recommended by a friend is said it's amazing running along side Canna Boost But i don't like change so maybe i will maybe i wont but ill keep you posted if i do 


The Photo is from Day 1 of flower but today is day 2 of flower just as a personal note to myself 
Thanks


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 22, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Whats up RiU
> 
> things have been busy so my logging has been limited but i have made a equipment upgrade to some new tech that i am sure might want to try so i want to keep a log to show others if the new stuff is any good
> 
> ...


Sick setup bro, I'm subbed up for sure


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 23, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sick setup bro, I'm subbed up for sure


Thanks brother always good to have you a long for the ride just smoking a fat blunt and about to go watch deadpool hopefully its good


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 23, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Thanks brother always good to have you a long for the ride just smoking a fat blunt and about to go watch deadpool hopefully its good


Any time bro, I'm always here watching your beasts  
Nice work man, I hear its fuckin awesome, stoned would be even better


----------



## IndicaAngel (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi my friend . been awhile. I'm back though and looking though all the posts I've missed. 
You have made some serious upgrades and I am looking forward to seeing what is going to happen with your girls.
I have up a new journal as well but we aren't in flower yet. new state- new rules- new fun.
I hope life has been good to you, will be around to see how this goes. I know your skill though  those girls are lucky to have you!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 26, 2016)

IndicaAngel said:


> Hi my friend . been awhile. I'm back though and looking though all the posts I've missed.
> You have made some serious upgrades and I am looking forward to seeing what is going to happen with your girls.
> I have up a new journal as well but we aren't in flower yet. new state- new rules- new fun.
> I hope life has been good to you, will be around to see how this goes. I know your skill though  those girls are lucky to have you!


Hey Angel long time no see great to have you drop in i have missed watching you grow link me please to your grow would love to check it out. hope the health is back on track and the new move works out life for me has been well working lots my sons first birthday the other day was a good day family friends and a nice big cook up 

Hoping to do well this run new lighting and new eqipment so fingers crossed it works out sad thing is a got my inlaws here for 2 weeks and they no nothing so need to keep things on the DL wont be able to look at the girls much or update pain in the butt but ill try get a photo up in the next couple of days girls getting there stretch on just got a 60 gallon res so i don't have to top up all the time helps keep things on the down low also nice new profile pic  stay happy and healthy


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Any time bro, I'm always here watching your beasts
> Nice work man, I hear its fuckin awesome, stoned would be even better


Yeah it was really fun I was high as a kite so I might enjoyed it more then the average person but can't go to the movies with out a bit of smoke doing a full flush and res change tomorrow partner is taking her mother out tomorrow so will give me time to get the room sorted and with that size res I wont need to top up for at least a week girls are drinking around 10 litres a day at the moment and that is only going to get worse once in full flower its great when you dont get to look at them everyday you can really notice the change Still a week and a half till they go I hate not being able to spend time with them


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 26, 2016)

Awesome brother, glad to hear you enjoyed it!! 
Hope you can get all your girls and room sorted!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 2, 2016)

Hello all sorry for the delay on photos I still have the in laws here and when lights are on they are always around so can't get in there I had a little look for the first time yesterday and hope they stop stretch soon as I don't have much more room from memory the stretch went for 14 days last time its the girls under the LEC that have stretched the most they were the smallest now they are the biggest 

I was lucky the other day when I changed my res some how the timer wiped it self and they didn't get watered for 3 days so I filled up and they drunk 70 liters in 2 days I was shocked only 6 days till they leave now then I can give the girls the loving they need so painful having people stay


My Food this week in the res 

Added in order 

Budlink Silica 200ml
120ml of Go green its a cal-mag zinc nutrient 400ml of a & b each
200ml of cannazyme 
60ml of canna rhizotonic
200ml of bio diesel

EC 2.0
Water temp 22c/71.6f
PH 6.0 

flush and water change once a week flushing perlite with fresh RO water to remove any salt build up then adding nutrients after till I get my goal EC of 2.0 max ec at week 5 to 6 when PK booster is added 

Ill get a photo up as soon as I get the chance


----------



## Melbs92 (Mar 3, 2016)

I can't believe you went from RTW to re-circ without letting me know?! Who would have ever thought I'd see the day! Haha


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 3, 2016)

Melbs92 said:


> I can't believe you went from RTW to re-circ without letting me know?! Who would have ever thought I'd see the day! Haha


Hey bro how's things long time no see I always run re-circ when I run 100% perlite run to waste is only when I use coco whats new ..?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 4, 2016)

Day 12 of flower Purple Trainwreak 

Sorry for the shit photo got a free moment to take a quick pic from Wednesday ill be free from the inlaws and will up date more often 

Thanks


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 7, 2016)

Killing as always


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Killing as always


My brother how have you been hows the lady coming a long with the new bub I hope things have been good bro and your still growing some sexy lady's


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 7, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> My brother how have you been hows the lady coming a long with the new bub I hope things have been good bro and your still growing some sexy lady's


Everything is good bro and the baby is doing amazing. Things couldn't be better right now as things were a lil bad for me for a while. Seemed like it rained and never stopped but everything is back in order and def got some ladies going. Hope all is well with you bro and I see your still doing your thang. Hope to have the hydro system back up in running very soon till now will just do my dirt thing


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Killing as always


Mo'fucker, where you been at bra? Good to hear from you mate, hope all is well 

Edit- just saw your post! Massive congrats on the bub bro, that's awesome!!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Everything is good bro and the baby is doing amazing. Things couldn't be better right now as things were a lil bad for me for a while. Seemed like it rained and never stopped but everything is back in order and def got some ladies going. Hope all is well with you bro and I see your still doing your thang. Hope to have the hydro system back up in running very soon till now will just do my dirt thing


Congrats brother so glad things are back on track I hear you about the shit this weekend was the worst but I am still alive so ill keep on keeping on looking forward to seeing your lady's once things are looking nice and frosty again keep in touch bro


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 9, 2016)

Whats up brothers and sisters (Day 17 of flower)

In law is gone and a big clean up has been done just took some photos of the girls had to move the lights up as some of the tops got burned but apart from that for 2 and a half weeks of not giving them any love apart from food they are doing well over all need to install a couple of fans blowing over the lights as the middle plant stretch like crazy so the middle fan is doing nothing 

things are starting to get frosty got to love HSO they make some frosty girls 

Well here is a few photos of the girls and all the food getting used in this grow hope you enjoy


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 9, 2016)

Good shit DN, they are looking very nice mate  the stem on that girl is freakin enormous!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey bro looking great as always just wondering you ever get you humidity issues in check? I see the tent is full and the ladies are lush so just wondering hate to see you lose buds to botrytis. I've had this happen twice last year so making sure the garage is right so it doesn't happen again


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 9, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Good shit DN, they are looking very nice mate  the stem on that girl is freakin enormous!!


Thanks brother yeah they have nices stems that's for sure bigger the roots bigger the fruits



akhiymjames said:


> Hey bro looking great as always just wondering you ever get you humidity issues in check? I see the tent is full and the ladies are lush so just wondering hate to see you lose buds to botrytis. I've had this happen twice last year so making sure the garage is right so it doesn't happen again


Not 100% in check yet but ill be fixing that tomorrow adding more fans its around 50-60% at the moment so would like to drop it down to the 40 zone but as long as there is lots of air there should be low risk of bud rot but would hate to get that again as the tent is maxed out 

I might also remove some of the fan leafs this run to let the buds breathe as I can imagine by the time I hit week 5-6 its going to be tight in there what strains are you running at the moment that power blue or blue power from sin city was a stinky stinky girls my partner told me to never run that one again as it stunk so bad and the phenotypes wasn't very good still nice smoke 

my next run will be incredible bulk 3 seeds as one seed didnt break the coco and sadly as I had the in laws here one died from not getting watered but 3 are alive so should be fun to run something new


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 9, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Thanks brother yeah they have nices stems that's for sure bigger the roots bigger the fruits
> 
> 
> Not 100% in check yet but ill be fixing that tomorrow adding more fans its around 50-60% at the moment so would like to drop it down to the 40 zone but as long as there is lots of air there should be low risk of bud rot but would hate to get that again as the tent is maxed out
> ...


Yea plenty airflow should be good and yea removing fans will help too. Yea the Blue Power is one stinky gal sounds like you had the Power pheno lol you def need filters when running that but every strain is not everyone's cup of tea so I can see why one may not like it. Maybe the White Moonshine phenos would be better as they tend to have the berry lemon smell and flavor

I'm popping SinMint Cookies again and Truepower OG. Both are fathered by Blue Power so potential for very stinky gals which I like  and very potent too. Also throwing some GGG Banana Puff and Grapestomper OG those are long overdue. Had Banana Puff going but lost it with other stuff


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea plenty airflow should be good and yea removing fans will help too. Yea the Blue Power is one stinky gal sounds like you had the Power pheno lol you def need filters when running that but every strain is not everyone's cup of tea so I can see why one may not like it. Maybe the White Moonshine phenos would be better as they tend to have the berry lemon smell and flavor
> 
> I'm popping SinMint Cookies again and Truepower OG. Both are fathered by Blue Power so potential for very stinky gals which I like  and very potent too. Also throwing some GGG Banana Puff and Grapestomper OG those are long overdue. Had Banana Puff going but lost it with other stuff


Sounds like a awesome mix banana puff sounds awesome and you can't go wrong with a OG would love to see you smash a huge hydro girl out again if you get a chance to get some photos up feel free to post and yeah I dont mind stinky buds but when it smells like road kill not really my thing


----------



## papapayne (Mar 10, 2016)

Wandered over from the 600  subbed up for the rest the journey!


----------



## Figgy (Mar 10, 2016)

There's no porn on this page???? WTF? I want porn damnit! Bud porn of course. 




Dirty people......


----------



## papapayne (Mar 10, 2016)

Figgy said:


> There's no porn on this page???? WTF? I want porn damnit! Bud porn of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I get an amen!


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 10, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Whats up brothers and sisters (Day 17 of flower)
> 
> In law is gone and a big clean up has been done just took some photos of the girls had to move the lights up as some of the tops got burned but apart from that for 2 and a half weeks of not giving them any love apart from food they are doing well over all need to install a couple of fans blowing over the lights as the middle plant stretch like crazy so the middle fan is doing nothing
> 
> ...


My god look at dem trunks !!
Looking good @DirtyNerd


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 10, 2016)

I've not gotten any notifications for this thread? I thought you was busy and or took a break. I guess I'm back on the wagon.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 10, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Wandered over from the 600  subbed up for the rest the journey!


welcome aboard happy to have you a long for the ride lots of bud porn to be found its a old log with a few of my grows in it but there will be a lot more in the next few weeks ill try do a a update every couple of days till chop



Figgy said:


> There's no porn on this page???? WTF? I want porn damnit! Bud porn of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha ill get some done later for you girls be sleeping at the moment

Only early days so there not huge but they are pumping out the frost I start using canna boost from week 3 so that will be added in 2 days then things really get sexy



Screaming trees said:


> I've not gotten any notifications for this thread? I thought you was busy and or took a break. I guess I'm back on the wagon.


Yeah the notifications on the forum plays up when your subbed to a lot me thinks I only get updates from 2 logs the rest I need to look for

I did have a break from posting but still been growing glad to have you back shows things in your sexy garden and when is Red Diamond coming back damn it


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 10, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> welcome aboard happy to have you a long for the ride lots of bud porn to be found its a old log with a few of my grows in it but there will be a lot more in the next few weeks ill try do a a update every couple of days till chop
> 
> 
> Haha ill get some done later for you girls be sleeping at the moment
> ...


Well I'm glad to see you back on man !!
Or that I found your still on , lol. I'll just start checking manually from now on. 
Your girls are looking fabulous !! Can't wait to see the final weeks. 
And I hear ya. I wish Red Diamond would sport them coco skills back on here. 
Well I'm here for the ride man. Took me a break as well but I've been curious to what's been new and I've been doing a lot more research to help maximize my grows. 
I feel like I'm at a plateau and its stumping me.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 10, 2016)

Think its the avatar myself. Heh heh heh...

Looking forward to good things. The PTW was too finicky for me. :0)

JD


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 11, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Think its the avatar myself. Heh heh heh...
> 
> Looking forward to good things. The PTW was too finicky for me. :0)
> 
> JD


Come for the Avatar stay for the buds lol welcome hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 11, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> Well I'm glad to see you back on man !!
> Or that I found your still on , lol. I'll just start checking manually from now on.
> Your girls are looking fabulous !! Can't wait to see the final weeks.
> And I hear ya. I wish Red Diamond would sport them coco skills back on here.
> ...


You will reach that next level I have been thinking the same my first goal was to hit the 1gpw I did that now I am like were to from here my problem is I just enjoy running new strains what I should be doing is sticking to one and mastering it and see how far I can push it 

but in saying that you need to keep a mother plant as I have found cloning a clone of a clone of a clone over time the genetic change some for the good and some not so much

We will reach that next level my friend and hopefully still be here to pass the knowledge on to others shit thing is what works for one might not working for others


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2016)

Here are some male buds:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Here are some male buds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a stud going to make some sexy babies great work as always Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2016)

Thank you! However, I am just the caretaker. Mother Nature is the miracle worker.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 13, 2016)

Day 21 of Flower

Hello all and thanks for stopping in for a look things are on track and going well for day 21 of 12/12
Yesterday the girls had a nice flushing 

and food for this week is the following adding in order 

Budlink Silica 280ml
140ml of cal-mag 
450ml of Part a 
500ml of Part B
280ml of cannazyme
60ml of canna rhizotonic
280ml of Canna Boost
280ml of bio diesel

EC 2.2 
PH 6.1
Water temp 22c/71.6f

I'll update in the next few days but a minimum of once a week at the end of each week of flower thanks for stopping in and stay high my friends


----------



## darkzero (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks like heaven


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 13, 2016)

Bloody beautiful mate, looking healthy as


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2016)

Very clean!

What strains are they?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 13, 2016)

darkzero said:


> Looks like heaven


Thanks cant wait till week 5-8 I always get blown away by the bulking stage thanks for stopping in



Mohican said:


> Very clean!
> 
> What strains are they?


HSO purple trainwreak and one lemon garlic OG

cuttings from the plants I started from seed last year they did me well last run so fingers crossed with all this new lighting they will do even better 

I need to take some fan leafs off and had two more fans to keep the air flow going as I didn't expect the tent to get this full 

Other than that things are going like clock work



eastcoastmo said:


> Bloody beautiful mate, looking healthy as


Thanks brother I am glad they look the way the do after almost 2 and a half weeks of me not even looking at them and just topping up there food no in-laws for the next 6 months at least thank goodness


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 13, 2016)

Just went and looked at the res to see how much the girls are drinking already 70 litres - 18.5 gallons its crazy in 2 days and it's only going to get worse going to need another water tank to collect all my RO water


----------



## DankTankerous (Mar 14, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Just went and looked at the res to see how much the girls are drinking already 70 litres - 18.5 gallons its crazy in 2 days and it's only going to get worse going to need another water tank to collect all my RO water


Yikes. That's insane though


----------



## Cannacat (Mar 17, 2016)

Getting caught up on this with interest as you're using the same medium, nutes, and lights as me but I've never tried mainlining so it's gonna be good to see that, and I love the Blue Dream, seeing it everywhere and I'd love one. I'm only on page 2 but just wanted to say cheers


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 18, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Getting caught up on this with interest as you're using the same medium, nutes, and lights as me but I've never tried mainlining so it's gonna be good to see that, and I love the Blue Dream, seeing it everywhere and I'd love one. I'm only on page 2 but just wanted to say cheers


Welcome @Cannacat

Thanks for dropping in hope you have a good read I try and put as much info in to my logs as I can dose come with some stoner jib jib but hey nothing wrong with that there is a few grows in this log takes a few pages to see it all think the blue dream finished on page 21 but not 100% maybe that was the 2nd or 3rd run

Have a good one till next time next update will be at day 28 of flower girls are still drinking like fish so fingers crossed for a big yield


----------



## Cannacat (Mar 18, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Welcome @Cannacat
> 
> Thanks for dropping in hope you have a good read I try and put as much info in to my logs as I can dose come with some stoner jib jib but hey nothing wrong with that there is a few grows in this log takes a few pages to see it all think the blue dream finished on page 21 but not 100% maybe that was the 2nd or 3rd run
> 
> Have a good one till next time next update will be at day 28 of flower girls are still drinking like fish so fingers crossed for a big yield


Hey, thanks! I'm not fully caught up, I'm easily distracted and there's a lot of info to get through here, lots to take in. The stoner jib jib helps though lol, makes it more relatable. I definitely want to see how that blue dream turned out, I'd only heard good things until I looked at them a bit more and a few people don't seem to think much of them, but I guess not everyone can like the same things, it'd be boring.

Good luck with your girls, hope you they do you proud. I'm a few days into flower with mine and I thought they'd be thirstier by now, they look ok though, seem happy enough.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 18, 2016)

Sounds like your going to have big yields coming! Love it when they are drinking like crazy like that, although having to ph all that water sucks. My well comes out at 8.5+ so always have to ph.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 22, 2016)

Day 30 of flower 
- purple train wreak

Things are going well food is the same as last week at day 35 PK boost will be added and will let the bulking start can't wait! noticed the new lights are a bit more intense as i got bleaching on a couple of the top cola's light is now at the very top of the tent and there is no more room to go higher so fingers crossed that tops i also added a fan to the top of the light shade to blow right over the globe i normally do this but was a little lazy but should be fine


Thanks for looking


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 22, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Sounds like your going to have big yields coming! Love it when they are drinking like crazy like that, although having to ph all that water sucks. My well comes out at 8.5+ so always have to ph.


I can only hope but yes anytime they are big drinkers normally means big yield yeah my ph is odd this season its starting at like 7.4 then i add all my food and that gives me a ph of around 5.7 i add a little PH up to get it to 6.0 but i found it's dropping a little this run 

i normally always have to add PH down never PH up very odd it must be the silica that i am using that puts my PH up to around 8.4 i think that might be making my food unstable from the start it has made my PH drop after a few days and i hate using PH up or down but it's all good the plants seem happy so can't ask for more just wish they didn't strech so much in the middle 

i would be able to keep the lights a bit closer but i know now the LEC needs to be closer next grow so they dont stretch as much


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 22, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> I can only hope but yes anytime they are big drinkers normally means big yield yeah my ph is odd this season its starting at like 7.4 then i add all my food and that gives me a ph of around 5.7 i add a little PH up to get it to 6.0 but i found it's dropping a little this run
> 
> i normally always have to add PH down never PH up very odd it must be the silica that i am using that puts my PH up to around 8.4 i think that might be making my food unstable from the start it has made my PH drop after a few days and i hate using PH up or down but it's all good the plants seem happy so can't ask for more just wish they didn't strech so much in the middle
> 
> i would be able to keep the lights a bit closer but i know now the LEC needs to be closer next grow so they dont stretch as much


My well changes in spring too.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 22, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> My well changes in spring too.


Yeah it's very odd must just be a change in the environment but nothing a good EC/PH meter can't fix to make sure your on track with your goal levels


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 22, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Day 30 of flower
> - purple train wreak
> 
> Things are going well food is the same as last week at day 35 PK boost will be added and will let the bulking start can't wait! noticed the new lights are a bit more intense as i got bleaching on a couple of the top cola's light is now at the very top of the tent and there is no more room to go higher so fingers crossed that tops i also added a fan to the top of the light shade to blow right over the globe i normally do this but was a little lazy but should be fine
> ...


Looking amazing as always DN, bring on the stacking


----------



## Figgy (Mar 22, 2016)

I know my silica, Dyna Gro, is a big ph upper in the mix.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 22, 2016)

Happy. Green. Lush. Nice! :0)


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 23, 2016)

Figgy said:


> I know my silica, Dyna Gro, is a big ph upper in the mix.


Silica is period no matter the brand. I had some problem Nerd is having when using the silica I think if the plant is healthy while using it just consumed the food more as silica helps against stress.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Mar 23, 2016)

Hey DN, what light have you got running in there?
Those girls are looking superb mate!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 24, 2016)

Chipper Pig said:


> Hey DN, what light have you got running in there?
> Those girls are looking superb mate!


Hey chipper hows things

I have two Hi-par 400v - 600w hps one each side Philips green power globes 

And a Hipar 315w LEC in the middle its a full spectrum light and its doing great 

The girls seem really happy and they are already starting to get huge so I need to make sure I fin out some of the fan leafs and keep the air flow on top and bottle high

Hows your outdoor best going


----------



## Chipper Pig (Mar 24, 2016)

things are good mate. The blue shiva is getting closer. Couple more weeks maybe?

Your plants are looking magic with that lighting. My mate just got himself a hipar 315w. They have good reviews and your pics are backing it! Might get myself one to try.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Mar 24, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Day 30 of flower
> - purple train wreak
> 
> Things are going well food is the same as last week at day 35 PK boost will be added and will let the bulking start can't wait! noticed the new lights are a bit more intense as i got bleaching on a couple of the top cola's light is now at the very top of the tent and there is no more room to go higher so fingers crossed that tops i also added a fan to the top of the light shade to blow right over the globe i normally do this but was a little lazy but should be fine
> ...


Nice photos dirty!!, as always, looking good!!!


----------



## kiwipaulie (Mar 24, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey chipper hows things
> 
> I have two Hi-par 400v - 600w hps one each side Philips green power globes
> 
> ...


I've been looking into these 315w cdm Philips ones. It seems like they are the next best thing


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 24, 2016)

Chipper Pig said:


> things are good mate. The blue shiva is getting closer. Couple more weeks maybe?
> 
> Your plants are looking magic with that lighting. My mate just got himself a hipar 315w. They have good reviews and your pics are backing it! Might get myself one to try.


Great to hear yeah they are doing good under the light I might get two more and run them in summer to help with the heat and use the 600s in the colder months
There not cheap cheapest I could get them for you would be 650 that's for the ballast lamp fitting and a globe



kiwipaulie said:


> I've been looking into these 315w cdm Philips ones. It seems like they are the next best thing



Thanks for dropping in bro yeah they work great just make sure to keep them close they dont put out much heat so keeping them close is all good I love the next 4 weeks of grow the bulking is always the best thing to watch


----------



## Chipper Pig (Mar 24, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Great to hear yeah they are doing good under the light I might get two more and run them in summer to help with the heat and use the 600s in the colder months
> There not cheap cheapest I could get them for you would be 650 that's for the ballast lamp fitting and a globe
> 
> yeh that was what I was thinking. Using them in the hotter months. The gravitas are great but run hot!
> $650 is a hundred cheaper than what my mates cost. Will wait until the shiva is done and come up and grab one, bringing a sample of the shiva with!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 24, 2016)

Sounds great mate just pm me when your ready


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 27, 2016)

Day 35 of flower let the bulking begin

Hello all things are going well girls are getting there first taste of PK13/14 this week
and food for this week is the following adding in order

Budlink Silica 280ml
140ml of cal-mag
450ml of Part a
470ml of Part B
180ml of Canna PK 13/14 
280ml of cannazyme
60ml of canna rhizotonic
280ml of Canna Boost
280ml of bio diesel

EC 2.2
PH 6.1


Thanks for looking next update day 42


----------



## Figgy (Mar 27, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Day 35 of flower let the bulking begin
> 
> Hello all things are going well girls are getting there first taste of PK13/14 this week
> and food for this week is the following adding in order
> ...


Those look like they wil be some fatties on a few weeks!


----------



## DankTankerous (Mar 27, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Those look like they wil be some fatties on a few weeks!


Fuck that they're already fatties.

Well done. those are huge man.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 27, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Day 35 of flower let the bulking begin
> 
> Hello all things are going well girls are getting there first taste of PK13/14 this week
> and food for this week is the following adding in order
> ...


Holy shot brother, they are fat as fuck


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 28, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Those look like they wil be some fatties on a few weeks!


Yeah I hope so but need to pump some more air flow to make sure no bud rot comes up



DankTankerous said:


> Fuck that they're already fatties.
> 
> Well done. those are huge man.


Thanks I think they are going to finish up strong that's for sure I amazed how fat they are at this point in time think they enjoy the new lighting



eastcoastmo said:


> Holy shot brother, they are fat as fuck


Yeah its crazy brother they are a lot bigger this round then the first time I ran this strain hoping to hit the 50+ this run think my best run from this tent was 42 or something off the top of my head but will still be happy no matter what I get as this is some great smoke glad I put the one LEMON GARLIC OG in as well as that was awesome smoke and I have run out thanks for dropping in all


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey all things are going well we are now at day 44 of flower

girls had there week of PK 13/14 and starting to get heavy and lay down sorry for the lights just got a couple of photos before i had to head out

Fresh water flush then....

Budlink Silica 280ml
70ml of cal-mag
350ml of Part a
370ml of Part B
200ml of cannazyme
60ml of canna rhizotonic
200ml of Canna Boost
200ml of bio diesel

EC 1.7
PH 6.2



As you can tell from some of the photos there is some leaf taco up this is from my ph being a little out of wack and had a few hot days were i didn't run the aircon
but it's all good air con will stay on till finish so they should fix them selfs
also the OG in the middle didn't enjoy the High PK feed so got a little burn but still packing on weight so it's fine


Thanks till the next up date stay high people


----------



## Javadog (Apr 4, 2016)

So fat! They look like the heads of dudes, leaning over to
talk softly to each other.

:0)

Yes->high!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 4, 2016)

Javadog said:


> So fat! They look like the heads of dudes, leaning over to
> talk softly to each other.
> 
> :0)
> ...


Hahaha that cracked me up thanks for that


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 4, 2016)

Lol @Javadog too funny! 
DN, mate, those buds are donkey dicks  nice work brother!!


----------



## papapayne (Apr 4, 2016)

Fuck ya!


----------



## RoDDin (Apr 6, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey all things are going well we are now at day 44 of flower
> 
> girls had there week of PK 13/14 and starting to get heavy and lay down sorry for the lights just got a couple of photos before i had to head out
> 
> ...


whoa, at first i thought u took the first picture in an oblique angle. then i realized ur buds are the ones leaning cos its too heavy. Superb grow man.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 6, 2016)

Hence my wastoid comment. :0)


----------



## darkzero (Apr 6, 2016)

absolutely insane buds


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 7, 2016)

My bro Nerd is always killing it. Love coming in here to see great work being done. Still haven't got my system started up yet but hopefully I will.

@DirtyNerd how you you veg for this round? Just wondering


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> My bro Nerd is always killing it. Love coming in here to see great work being done. Still haven't got my system started up yet but hopefully I will.
> 
> @DirtyNerd how you you veg for this round? Just wondering


Hey bro hows life hope your getting sleep with the new bub get the system up brother but I understand life is busy at the moment whenever you do it you will smash it anyway 

Veg is .
Dr. Krippling Seeds - The Incredible Bulk
And another HSO lemon garlic OG

They are are only under a 100w t5 for the last 2 months so not much grow only keep them in small solo cups as after this flowering run I am moving away from tent and using the full room with 

4x600w v400 hps
2x315w lec

Only going with 4 plants the area is around 10 x 8 

4 x 50liter pots pot in pot system 100% perlite recirculating system 

Just busy getting all the building materials so after this run should be a couple of weeks till I am up and running again need to line all the walls with white reflective sheets going to be a busy bee ill keep things posted on the build less then a couple of weeks till this grow is done


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 8, 2016)

Day 47 of Flower 

Next update might be a little late as i am going away for a few days so wanted to get a quick one in before i go 

Everything is getting 50% Nutrients going to give this run a week of flush before chop 
EC is around 1.2 just getting topped up with fresh water every two days till the end 

i don't believe in flushing but i am going to give it ago with the girls now as i still have some left over from the last time i did this strain that's been curing for around 5 months so it will be a side by side taste test 

Ill try get a update in before that day whenever that might be 
Here is a few photos thanks for looking and thanks for all the posts


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2016)

Those are monsters! Looks like a @flowamasta grow!

How do they smell?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 8, 2016)

@Mohican is right, definitely looks like a Flowa grow!! Top work mate!!


----------



## Javadog (Apr 8, 2016)

No doubt: Pro-Fessional!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 8, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Those are monsters! Looks like a @flowamasta grow!
> How do they smell?


Thanks @Mohican means a lot his a great grower learned a whole lot from him and this perlite system is the best i always recommend it to people starting out as it's just so easy
Smells are going nuts at the moment The OG has passed the Garlic smelling stage and has now moved in to a citrus Lemon smell its amazing i hate touching my girls in flower but i love the smell
and the purple train wreak has a very nice fruity smell also i am a sucker for the fruity smelling weed mango is my all time top smelling weed i could smell it all day



eastcoastmo said:


> @Mohican is right, definitely looks like a Flowa grow!! Top work mate!!


Thanks @eastcoastmo Flowa is the king his skills at keeping a even canopy i always get stuffed around at the start of flower and can never give them the training they need to keep it even
maybe on the next grow i hope i hate having ramdom buds stretching up to the sky plus that new LEC 315 light i didn't think the plants under that would stretch so much but lesson learned ill keep that light closer when i flip next time



Javadog said:


> No doubt: Pro-Fessional!


Thanks @Javadog i try my best would be better if i didn't have the in laws here for the first 2 weeks of flower and i couldn't give them the love they needed but they are not due to come over for at least 6 months now so the next run should be Grade A so long as the new strains are good 

Thanks all for the kind words makes me enjoy this hobby even more


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 21, 2016)

Hello all sorry for the late post been busy couple of weeks everything finished up great i had to pull a little sooner then i would like but over all everything was good pulled at day 54 of flower

Total Dry Yield was 1563G i used 1515 watts of power so over all a good result really happy with the new lights and the new set up

Couple of bud shots will be getting the next run up and going soon just got a few things that need done around the house before i can start everything packed up for a month but will be back up and going soon fingers crossed

Thanks for watching happy growing


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 21, 2016)

Holy fuck bro, 1gpw under 1500w is awesome! Top looking buds too man


----------



## Coco0503 (Apr 22, 2016)

Those buds look amazing! I love seeing your work. 

I can't wait to chop my blue dream. I've never smoked it before!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Holy fuck bro, 1gpw under 1500w is awesome! Top looking buds too man


Hey brother was a really good run trim was a nightmare took hours my back still hurts when I think about it but over all happy I didn't give this grow much love at all and it still turned out great and smoke report has been Grade A

Looking forward to having a little break but at the same time miss growing already thanks for dropping in how did you outdoor girls finish up..?



Coco0503 said:


> Those buds look amazing! I love seeing your work.
> 
> I can't wait to chop my blue dream. I've never smoked it before!


Thanks very much yeah the system I use works great and the proof is in the numbers that and the purple trainwreak is a good yielding strain looking forward to trying the incredible bulk thanks for looking and hope to have you around for the next run one I get it going


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 22, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey brother was a really good run trim was a nightmare took hours my back still hurts when I think about it but over all happy I didn't give this grow much love at all and it still turned out great and smoke report has been Grade A
> 
> Looking forward to having a little break but at the same time miss growing already thanks for dropping in how did you outdoor girls finish up..?
> 
> ...


Yeah I bet bro, 1.5kg of buds would take forever to trim! Well done though mate! 
My outdoor girls turned out really nice, top shelf smoke and the flavour from the organic soil is second to none!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 22, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hello all sorry for the late post been busy couple of weeks everything finished up great i had to pull a little sooner then i would like but over all everything was good pulled at day 54 of flower
> 
> Total Dry Yield was 1563G i used 1515 watts of power so over all a good result really happy with the new lights and the new set up
> 
> ...


Awesome run as always bro how long was those plants in veg before you flipped them. I'm thinking of getting the setup going very soon


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah I bet bro, 1.5kg of buds would take forever to trim! Well done though mate!
> My outdoor girls turned out really nice, top shelf smoke and the flavour from the organic soil is second to none!


Can't beat outdoor/soil for flavor
Good job brother


akhiymjames said:


> Awesome run as always bro how long was those plants in veg before you flipped them. I'm thinking of getting the setup going very soon


They were under a t5 for 6 weeks and didn't grow much then put them in there final pots and vegged under a 400w metal halide for 2 then a few days under the bigger lights so lets just say around 3 weeks of real veg and they turned in to monsters tent was packed from wall to wall

Please do brother get the hydro girls up again can't beat that fast growth rate


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 8, 2016)

Whats up all hope everyone is well 

it's about that time again the next round is up and running this round we have 3 The Incredible Bulk (by Dr. Krippling Seeds) 
started from seed Just a Thanks going out to @*GroKing Seeds *as i won there give away and the seed are from them 

A little info from Seed Finder 

*Dr. Krippling Seeds - The Incredible Bulk*
Bred to be a heavy weight performer, this plant does not disappoint. Ideally needs to be switched to flower before it is 2 feet tall, or else it can be difficult to maintain indoors. Almost impossible to hurt this plant – it can take a huge range of nutrient fluctuations, withstands extremes in heat and moisture, and joyfully devours any CO2 enhancement. This plant mutates and adapts to its environment - one perfectly grown, big plant can produce upto the same yield of twenty plants of normal size. Boxing-glove sized buds are to be expected on perfect large plants grown in Hydroponics.

Genetics: BIG BUD X SUPER SKUNK X GREEN SPIRIT
80% indica / 20% sativa
THC: 20-24%
Flowering time indoor: 7-8 weeks
Indoor Yield: 600-1000 gr/m2
Harvesting time outdoor: beg - mid Sept
Outdoor Yield: 800 -1500 gr. per plant




Also got a Lemon Garlic OG again  as i really enjoy that strain and the smoke is just grade A


The girls have been Vegged under a T5 only 96Watts for the last 5 weeks and now going to be vegged under a LEC 315W for the next 20-25 days then going to flower again under 1515 Watts 2x600w and 1x 315 in the middle

Pot size is going to be 50 Liters or 13 Gallons

Ill be using Canna rhizotonic at 4ml per Liter or 12ml per Gallon for the full 20-25 days to speed up the grow rate!
More info to come just going to be a busy day up sizing all 100% perlite again as the grow rate is just to good not go


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 8, 2016)

Good shit DN, those incredible bulk look like they'll get big!! Looking forward to watching this bro


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 8, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Good shit DN, those incredible bulk look like they'll get big!! Looking forward to watching this bro


Thanks brother hoping to get a good phenotype getting a few cuttings soon Northern lights that a friend just grew and it was unbelievable colas bigger then 2 litre bottles plus some Ak47 and my blue dream its worked its way around but ill be getting my hands on her again woot


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 8, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Thanks brother hoping to get a good phenotype getting a few cuttings soon Northern lights that a friend just grew and it was unbelievable colas bigger then 2 litre bottles plus some Ak47 and my blue dream its worked its way around but ill be getting my hands on her again woot


I'm sure you will bro  
Sounds like you got some good strains coming up too, lovin it!!


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2016)

Lemon Garlic OG sounds good!


----------



## Sire Killem All (May 11, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Whats up all hope everyone is well
> 
> it's about that time again the next round is up and running this round we have 3 The Incredible Bulk (by Dr. Krippling Seeds)
> started from seed Just a Thanks going out to @*GroKing Seeds *as i won there give away and the seed are from them
> ...


Just picked up some incedible Bulk, sub'd. be nice to see how they grow. Gonna have to so some bing reading, a lot of pages here lol.


----------



## kiwipaulie (May 11, 2016)

Hey Bro!! That last run was awesome!! Well done. 

Totally in to see what these incredible bulk are like. I just figured the name is to good to be true.


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 11, 2016)

Sire Killem All said:


> Just picked up some incedible Bulk, sub'd. be nice to see how they grow. Gonna have to so some bing reading, a lot of pages here lol.


Welcome aboard thanks for the sub lets hope its as good as they say hoping out of the 3 seeds I get a good phenotype

Time will tell hope you enjoy the show thanks again




kiwipaulie said:


> Hey Bro!! That last run was awesome!! Well done.
> 
> Totally in to see what these incredible bulk are like. I just figured the name is to good to be true.


Thanks bro it was a great run was very happy considering I didn't give it much long fingers crossed the bulk is good like I said above about to get some really good phenotypes really looking forward to the northern lights as its a freak thanks for dropping in


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 11, 2016)

Hello all everything has been potted up and now things are going to get sexy 

EC 1.0 
PH 5.8

Just a light Feed now till i notices some new growth Thanks for looking


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey all sorry for the lack of updates this is from two days ago and i just turned yesterday

so ill try keep things up to date from now on Flower day one was 14/06 personal note..


1 incredible bulk
1 Lemon Garlic OG


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 14, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey all sorry for the lack of updates this is from two days ago and i just turned yesterday
> 
> so ill try keep things up to date from now on Flower day one was 14/06 personal note..
> 
> ...


Good shit brother, looking awesome as always


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 14, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey all sorry for the lack of updates this is from two days ago and i just turned yesterday
> 
> so ill try keep things up to date from now on Flower day one was 14/06 personal note..
> 
> ...


Lemon garlic of from hso?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Good shit brother, looking awesome as always


Thanks bro been so busy with work and family doing updates has been on the back burner but hopefully be able to keep things up to date thanks for dropping in brother


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 14, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Lemon garlic of from hso?


Thanks that's the one I just really enjoy it 3rd run with her now I wanted a half a tent full as its just super smoke and a good yielder have you got any if so I highly recommend thanks for dropping in bro


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 15, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Thanks bro been so busy with work and family doing updates has been on the back burner but hopefully be able to keep things up to date thanks for dropping in brother


Yeah I know the feeling bro, life is hectic hey! Glad to have you back mate, hope you get some time to show off your ladies!!


----------



## 29menace (Jun 18, 2016)

long time no speak my friend, hope lifes treating you well. Wow this is a big journal n you've been busy I see.
Havnt done much myself in here for a long Time now , little entries here n there but no full journals due to problems with police n stuff. Was busted a long Time back n things just aint been the same since.

I've since moved to England from Scotland and I'm back doing what i know best lol, got a super skunk flowering right now, she's 5wks since turning to 12/12 and doing really well.
Hopefully this time round I will get to finish my journal lol.
Anyway just popped in to say hi n say keep up the good work..

Take care n talk soon bro. Peace


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 19, 2016)

29menace said:


> long time no speak my friend, hope lifes treating you well. Wow this is a big journal n you've been busy I see.
> Havnt done much myself in here for a long Time now , little entries here n there but no full journals due to problems with police n stuff. Was busted a long Time back n things just aint been the same since.
> 
> I've since moved to England from Scotland and I'm back doing what i know best lol, got a super skunk flowering right now, she's 5wks since turning to 12/12 and doing really well.
> ...


Hey bro great to hear things are back on track sorry to hear about the po po life is busy but wouldn't have it any other way 

just working and spending time at home with my partner and our two boys having them run up to me for a hug every day I get home from work makes my day 

super skunk is a awesome strain if you get a chance feel free to post up a photo of them lady's

Thanks for dropping in brother hope to see you around more often


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 19, 2016)

Hello all little update 

Things are going well this is a day old photo from Day 4 of 12/12 Things are going well still training them to maximize the tent
I will be Adding the LEC again in the middle to it will be 2x600Watt Hps and 1xLEC 315 same as last grow 

Nutrient Tank 

Silica 250mL
Cal/Mag 120mL
Canna A/B 325mL of each
Rhizotonic 60mL
Cannazym 250mL
2 Scopes of Great White 
BioDiesel 240mL.

EC 2.0
PH 6.2

PH is a little High has it's been dropping a little so i start it at 6.2 and it will drop to 6 by the end of the week when i flush anyway
EC is high for this stage but i found if you have it high at the start of flower when the plant can take it seems to keep the stretch down

Still in 100% Perlite 2 Plants incredible bulk is looking the best so far really looking to see how she goes in flower it's only meant to be a 7-8 week flower but time will tell were the OG needs 8-9 might just be a split Harvest

Thanks for looking


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 19, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hello all little update
> 
> Things are going well this is a day old photo from Day 4 of 12/12 Things are going well still training them to maximize the tent
> I will be Adding the LEC again in the middle to it will be 2x600Watt Hps and 1xLEC 315 same as last grow
> ...


Looking on point as always DN, lovely


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 19, 2016)

Small Flower Tent has two incredible bulk that were started from seed with the other one in the big flower tent 
Day 5 of flower


----------



## 29menace (Jun 22, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey bro great to hear things are back on track sorry to hear about the po po life is busy but wouldn't have it any other way
> 
> just working and spending time at home with my partner and our two boys having them run up to me for a hug every day I get home from work makes my day
> 
> ...


Glad to hear things are good man n yeah thanx I'm cool now things have changed for the better.

lovin the work you've been doing dude its looking nice!!!
yeah I will post a couple pictures of my SuperSkunk , its just the one this time round but she's big lol so that kinda made-up for it.

Will upload those pictures in 2 min


----------



## 29menace (Jun 22, 2016)

Dwc SuperSkunk Day 40 flower 600w.


----------



## 29menace (Jun 22, 2016)

turned on the cfl to get better pics , she's started to go through the change quite quick , pistels turning a nice orange im assuming she might be the earlier flowering pheno but not 100% on that as she still looks like she's got a few wks to go. Only spotted a couple of amber trics so far.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 22, 2016)

29menace said:


> turned on the cfl to get better pics , she's started to go through the change quite quick , pistels turning a nice orange im assuming she might be the earlier flowering pheno but not 100% on that as she still looks like she's got a few wks to go. Only spotted a couple of amber trics so far.


Shes looking awesome well done yeah I think growing less plants is best just bigger plants is the way I love the root system on dwc they go nuts should be a nice yield make sure you drop in and post updates or have you started a log.?

I need to put some Cfl in my for photos I hate hps photos but everytime I get home from work lights already on the good thing about the digital ballasts is you don't get the lines 

Good up the great work super skunk is a good smoke


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 23, 2016)

Running the calmag with canna.. is the overlap needed? Just switched over and love it but have been debating on loosing the calmag and just doing a calcium booster. Thoughts?


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 23, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Running the calmag with canna.. is the overlap needed? Just switched over and love it but have been debating on loosing the calmag and just doing a calcium booster. Thoughts?


I have been told no cal-mag is needed with canna as it has a lot in it anyway and as long as your ph is in order you will have no problem I am just a little OCD after I had a Cal problem one grow 

Also I use RO water I only use CAL-Mag till my EC is 0.2 so there is not much in there just enough to keep my mind at ease

So in other words its not needed but I just put it in just in case hope that helps


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 24, 2016)

Savvy.. I just got done reading re-engineering every ones nutes... I've been rolling 1 ml / L ec 1.2 and very impressed gonna drop it for a minute to see if the amino acids can pass the test and replace with plant amps (cal)from cutting edge to verify there being enough iron. If not I'll switch back...


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 26, 2016)

Day 12 Of 12/12 Flower

Things are going well they are both showing there flowers now so Boost will be added on the next Res Change/Flush Tomorrow

The Incredible Bulk is getting HUGE! so hopefully she slows down soon as i need to put the 2nd net layer up but didn't have any so that will be going up in the next day or two
The LEC was added the other day so now it's got 2x600W plus the 315W = 1515W

Ill do a update on the food i put in tomorrow and a update on the other Smaller Flower Tent Thanks for looking stay high All


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 26, 2016)

Holy crap bro, those stems are tree trunks lol! Nice work


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 27, 2016)

Nutrients for the Big Tent this Weeks Food for the girls 

Silica 300ml
Cal-Mag 100ml
Canna A/B 410mL of each
RhizoTonic 80mL
Cannazym 300mL
Canna Boost 240mL
Bio Bio Diesel 240mL
2 Scoops of Great White 

EC 2.2
PH 6.0



Small Tent 

Silica 150ml
Cal-Mag 40ml
Canna A/B 180mL of each
RhizoTonic 30mL
Cannazym 100mL
Canna Boost 100mL
Bio Bio Diesel 100mL

EC 2.0
PH 6.0

Flower Day 12 of the small tent 

Things are going well just flushing once a week and letting them do there thing Thanks for looking and stay high


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 8, 2016)

Day 24 sorry for the delay all just really busy with work 

also sorry for the shit photos will try do better on day 28 with the DSLi 

Thanks for looking


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 8, 2016)

Looking beautiful as always bro!! Some nice frost on those buds I see


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 8, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Looking beautiful as always bro!! Some nice frost on those buds I see


Thanks brother yeah they are starting to pack on the frost and will soon be putting on some bulk me hopes thanks for dropping in


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2016)

OMG! Look at the size of that trunk!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> OMG! Look at the size of that trunk!


 Yeah shes a sexy lady got some junk in the trunk even bigger now. bigger the roots bigger the fruits so they say fingers crossed hope all well that ghost you have outdoors right now is going to be a monster


----------



## Mohican (Jul 12, 2016)

I spied her trunk today and it is getting pretty good sized 

Still not as big as girlzilla you got there!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 12, 2016)

GTH#2:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 13, 2016)

Mohican said:


> GTH#2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Mo, that GTH2 is going to be HUGE!!


----------



## powerslide (Jul 13, 2016)

Hey you pulled 1.5lbs on this black russian. Did you switch to the 1000 or was that under a 600? Do you run CO2?



DirtyNerd said:


> Hey bro i am using a 600 HPS at the moment but most likely go back to the 1000 watts still unsure yet 600 should do a good job but 1000 will give me bigger yield if i put the 1000 watts up ill need to cut the milk crate in half so i can keep the 1000 watts at least 14" away thanks for dropping in
> 
> 
> Awesome bro welcome along for the ride hope you enjoy the show feel free to drop in anytime
> ...


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 13, 2016)

Mohican said:


> GTH#2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn she's a big girl mo love your work


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 13, 2016)

powerslide said:


> Hey you pulled 1.5lbs on this black russian. Did you switch to the 1000 or was that under a 600? Do you run CO2?


That stayed under the 600 watt was my best yield from 1 x 600 and 1 plant no Co2 had bud rot in 2 colas so she only made it to week 7 would of yielded more if I removed some of the shade leafs and let get breathe more she was just so big that was the grow that sold me growing in 100% perlite wins over coco

Also welcome and thanks for dropping in


----------



## powerslide (Jul 13, 2016)

Thats a hell of a pull on a 600!!

Thanks man. Buddy just got some Black russian, fruit juicy chronic and sugar black rose and shit ton of freebies, one of which is HSO blue dream. Ive never run HSO that i remember but seen a few journals w/ it looking pretty sweet. Thinking he should do the black russian first, going to be more of a scrod/sog depending how many clones/veg time he gets in.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2016)

That GTH #2 is so much more sativa than the others. I was hoping it would be a male.

I need to clip the Maui Wowie and make some clones.

What is the smoke report on the Black Russian?


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 14, 2016)

Mohican said:


> That GTH #2 is so much more sativa than the others. I was hoping it would be a male.
> 
> I need to clip the Maui Wowie and make some clones.
> 
> What is the smoke report on the Black Russian?


It's must be good as its the father in blackrose... love to see..


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2016)

Jack Black x Vortex:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 16, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Thanks that's the one I just really enjoy it 3rd run with her now I wanted a half a tent full as its just super smoke and a good yielder have you got any if so I highly recommend thanks for dropping in bro


Nice my man. I have 8 freebies of lemon garlic og


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Jack Black x Vortex:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy moley, now they are nice looking seeds Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 23, 2016)

@greenthumb111 gifted them to me!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 23, 2016)

Mohican said:


> @greenthumb111 gifted them to me!


Awesome mate, they are some good looking beans you've got


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 5, 2016)

Hey all sorry for the lack of posting been busy/lazy

Here we are at day 53 i think just stripped a lot of fan leafs giving her another week then call it a day the Bulk is a good strain will run her again that's for sure
the OG had some odd shit happen this grow so will keep a cutting but only running Bulk on the next run

here is some photos thanks


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 5, 2016)

Jesus!! Those buds are huge brother


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 6, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Jesus!! Those buds are huge brother


Yeah shit got real big over the last couple of weeks was scared it wasn't going to bulk but they are doing well can't wait to run them again the others i had in another room didnt do so well as it was to told from lights on to lights off but should still yield okay ill try get a photo of them up soon always good to have you drop in bro


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 6, 2016)

The phenotype looks a bit like the photo they show on there page apart from there one looking like its got bud rot


----------



## Javadog (Aug 7, 2016)

Amazing support (stems) they have built up there.

Very nice!


----------

